# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  φοβος και εμμονες περι ασχημιας!!δεν αντεχω βοηθεια!!!

## afrula

ολους μας εχει απασχολησει αυτο πιστευω καποιες φορες.Εμενα αυτη ειναι δυστυχως η ασθενεια μου.Λοιπον εγω οταν βλεπω καποιον για να τον πω ομορφο η ομορφη κοιταω το προσωπο.Αν εχει ωραια χαρακτηριστικα και δερμα ειναι ομορφη.Μετα κοιτω το σωμα.Αρα και ολος ο κοσμος αυτο εννοει.Γιατι δε γινεται το προσωπο βλεπει.ΓΙΑ ΕΣΑΣ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΤΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ Η ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ?ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ , Πειτε μου τη γνωμη σας την εχω αναγκη!!!!:(

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

O καθενας εχει τα δικα του κριτηρια. Σε αλλους φτανει να ειναι μια ψηλη γυναικα και ας εχει ενα μετριοτατο προσωπο, σε αλλον μετραει πιο πολυ το προσωπο ή κατι αλλο. Ασε που αν ερωτευτεις σου αρκει απλα και μονο να ειναι εμφανισιμος ο συντροφος σου και θα τον βλεπεις σαν τον ομορφοτερο ανθρωπο του κοσμου.
Για μενα επειδη θετεις το θεμα πολυ συγκεκριμενα μετραει κυριως το προσωπο. Αν βγαζει μια γλυκα και καλοσυνη μου αρκει σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο. Θελω να πω οτι δεν ειναι μονο το τι χαρακτηριστικα εχει στο προσωπο του ο αλλος αλλα και πως διαμορφωνονται αυτα μεσω του χαρακτηρα του. Υπαρχουν γυναικες που ενω εχουν πανεμορφο προσωπο μπορει να βγαζουν μια τετοια ψυχροτητα που για μενα να μην αξιζουν μια σαν εμφανιση. Ειναι θεμα γουστου αυτα τα πραγματα

----------


## afrula

αρα και εσυ πιστευεις οτι ομορφια η οχι βρισκεται στο προσωπο .Κοιτα λεω την πρωτη εντυπωση χωρις να ξερεις το ατομο δηλαδη ξενοι ανθρωποι και χωρις να του μιλησεις μονο η εικονα τιποτε αλλο.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Για μενα ναι, επειδη το προσωπο δειχνει και στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα σου. Θα σου δωσω και ενα συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμα. 
Η Αλεξανδρατου θεωρειται μια πολυ ομορφη κοπελα. Εμενα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου ακριβως επειδη απο το προσωπο και μονο φαινονται καποια στοιχεια της προσωπικοτητας της

----------


## x.ps.

Για να πω καποιον ομορφο κοιταζω το προσωπο του.Μπορει να ειναι ψηλος,κοντος,χοντρος,αδυνα ος,γερος,νεος.Αν εχει ομορφο-με βαση τη δικη μου αισθητικη-προσωπο,ειναι ομορφος οπως κι αν ειναι το υπολοιπο σωμα.Αν ειχε κ ωραιο σωμα,θα πω\'\'Ειναι ομορφος και εχει κ ωραιο σωμα\'\'.

----------


## afrula

δηλαδη θα την εβλεπες καπου και θα ελεγες ,δεν μαρεσει, δεν ειναι ωραια στον φιλο σου και θα του εξηγουσες το γιατι , γιατι η εκφραση του προσωπου της δειχνει οτι δεν εχει αξιες και ηθικη?

----------


## afrula

ωραια και τωρα τι θα εβλεπες σε καποιον και θα τον ελεγες ασχημο?Το προσωπο παλι ετσι δεν ειναι το πρωτο αρα πραγμα που κοιταμε ειναι το προσωπο!!!!!!

----------


## nature

Αφρούλα να σου πω εγώ μερικές γυναίκες που αν και ξοδεύουν πολύ χρόνο και χρήμα στην εμφάνισή τους τις θεωρώ άσχημες, λόγω του τεντωμένου προσώπου τους από τα πολλά λίφτιγκ. Ας μην πω το πλήρες όνομα μη βρω κανένα μπελά, αλλά στο περίπου. Η μία σύζυγος εφοπλιστού με πλούσιο φιλανθρωπικό έργο, ξανθιά με επίθετο από Β. Η άλλη πλούσια μελαχρινή με δράση στους ολυμπ. Αγώνες. Η τρίτη βουλευτής του πασόκ. Η τέταρτη η γειτόνισσά μου η κυρία Καίτη. Και αμέτρητες άλλες παρόμοιες. Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου το πρόσωπό τους. Σε αυτές αρέσει και ξοδεύουν πολλά λεφτά για το αποτέλεσμα αυτό. Το ότι εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν πρέπει να τις κάνει αυτές να τα βάψουν μαύρα? Σ’ αυτές αρέσει ο εαυτός τους και ποζάρουν περήφανα στα περιοδικά.
Με τις διάσημες δεν έχω πάρε δώσε. Η κυρία Καίτη όμως πρέπει να σου πω ότι με βλέπει σχεδόν με οίκτο επειδή δεν βάφομαι από το πρωί όπως αυτή και δεν βάζω μέικαπ. Σου λέω αλήθεια, με λυπάται, μου το έχει πει. Εγώ όμως είμαι ευτυχισμένη, είναι επιλογή μου να μην βάφομαι χωρίς λόγο και σ’αυτούς που ήθελα να αρέσω στη ζωή μου άρεσα και αρέσω όπως και στον εαυτό μου. Θα έπρεπε να τα βάψω μαύρα που με λυπάται για την εμφάνισή μου η κυρία Καίτη?
Αυτά σαν απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου τι σημαίνει άσχημος. Εκτός από την αντικειμενική ασχήμια που κάποιοι (ελάχιστοι) την έχουν από την κούνια τους –και γνωρίζεις καλά ότι εσύ δεν ανήκεις σ’αυτούς- υπάρχει και το υποκειμενικό στοιχείο όπως στα παραδείγματα που σου ανέφερα.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Δεν θελω να πω τι πιστευω οταν την βλεπω αλλα σιγουρα με ξενερωνει. Το αν θα το ελεγα δεν μπορω να το πω με σιγουρια. Συνηθως προσπαθω να αποφευγω ατομα που δεν μου γεμιζουν το ματι

----------


## Arsi

Παντως αφρουλα, επειδη ειναι υποκειμενικη η ομορφια, δεν υπαρχει κανενας ανθρωπος που να ειναι ομορφος για ολους.Παντα θα υπαρχει καποιος στον οποιο δε θα αρεσει.

----------


## afrula

συμφωνω απολυτα αλλα το ασχημο που κολλαει αν εισαι ομορφη και μια χαρα?Πες μου φταιω εγω μετα να τον κανω να μη βλεπεται απο τις μπουνιες?

----------


## afrula

τα τελευταια 5 χρονια μια φορα το ακουσα αρα ολα ειναι βλακειες αυτα που λεω....

----------


## Arsi

Σιγα μη δωσεις αξια σε εναν ασχετο κ του δωσεις κ μπουνιες!!!!Κ τι σε νιαζει τι λεει?Να σε ενδιαφερει τι λενε τα δικα σου ατομα.Αλλα γιατι κολας τοσο στην ομορφια?Υπαρχουν πιο σημαντικα στοιχεια σε εναν ανθρωπο.Δλδ οταν γερασουμε κ ενταξει θα εχουμε μια γοητεια αλλα θα χανει η εξωτερικη εμφανιση τι θα κανουμε?Ασε που καποιος μπορει να σε πει ασχημη για χιλιους λογους.Επειδη δεν του αρεσεις,επειδη του\'σπασες τα νευρα,τον απεριψες,θελει να σε πληγωσει,για πλακα...κ.λ.π.Δλδ πεταει καποιος μια μπαρουφα κ καθεσαι κ σκας?κ μπαινεις σε σκεψεις αν εισαι ομορφη?Εσυ ξερεις οτι εισαι ομορφη κ αυτο ισχυει.Κ μη σε νιαζει τι λεει ο καθενας.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> τα τελευταια 5 χρονια μια φορα το ακουσα αρα ολα ειναι βλακειες αυτα που λεω....


Κ υστερα που κολας?φοβασαι μην τυχον κ στο πουνε?Αφρουλα,οσοι κ αν στο πουνε αν εσυ μεσα σου πιστευεις πως εισαι ομορφη δε θα παιζει ρολο.Γι\'αυτο κατσε κ σκεψου εσυ πως βλεπεις τον εαυτο σου κ ειδικα τις στιγμες που σε πιανει \'κριση\'.Νιωθεις ομορφη?Παντα?Πως σε βλεπεις?

----------


## afrula

παιδια το ξερω οτι ειμαι μια χαρα ομορφη ολοι αυτο λενε.Ασχημη δυσκολα το ακουω απλως οταν λενε δεν ειναι ωραια τι εννουν?για το προσωπο δε εννοουν ναι.ΟΚ αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει οτι ειναι ασχημο ακομα αν με καποιος ασχημη που δε νομιζω....

----------


## teo81

AFULA ΜΗΝ ΚΟΛΛΑΣ! ΤΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΟΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ ΩΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΕΣ ΝΟΡΜΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΠΙΝΕΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΕΝΟς ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ. ΟΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΔΟΙΑΜΕΣΩ ΤΟΥ ΟΜΟΡΦΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΟΥ.

----------


## imagine

Αφρούλα, υπάρχουν για μένα ορισμένα αντικειμενικά κριτήρια ομορφιάς και ασχήμιας. Πχ αν είσαι ο Κουασιμόδος με σάρκα και οστά είσαι άσχημος, αν είσαι 250 κιλά με ύψος 1.50, μαυρα δόντια και τρίχες στο πρόσωπο (και είσαι γυναίκα) οι περισσότεροι σε βλέπουν χάλια.
Αν , απο την άλλη έχεις το πρόσωπο και το σώμα της πχ Αλεξανδράτου, τότε είσαι κούκλα, ανεξαρτήτως χαρακτήρα.
Το 99,9% κινούμαστε εκεί ανάμεσα, και τότε μετράνε και άλλα στοιχεία για το αν κάποιος/α θεωρείται όμορφος/η. Πχ, άλλος γουστάρει τις παχουλούτσικες, άλλος τις στέκες, αλλος τις μελαχροινές , άλλος τις ξανθούλες κοκ. Ε, αν εσύ είσαι κοντούλα και ξανθούλα και ο άλλος γουστάρει τ αντίθετο, μπορεί ν ακούσεις \"δεν είναι όμορφη\".... Τις περισσότερες φορές αυτό μεταφράζεται \"δεν είναι του γούστου μου\"

----------


## imagine

Και για να απαντήσω και στην ερώτησή σου, ομορφιά για μένα είναι αρμονία. Αρμονικό πρόσωπο και αρμονικό σώμα, χωρίς ατέλειες τύπου παχάκια, σπυράκια, μεγάλη μύτη, θεόστραβα δόντια (τα λίγο στραβά τα γουστάρω) κλπ
Απο κει και πέρα΄, όπως προ-έγραψα, περί ορέξεως...κολοκυθόπιτα

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> δηλαδη θα την εβλεπες καπου και θα ελεγες ,δεν μαρεσει, δεν ειναι ωραια στον φιλο σου και θα του εξηγουσες το γιατι , γιατι η εκφραση του προσωπου της δειχνει οτι δεν εχει αξιες και ηθικη?


Αυτή σου η φράση με προβληματισε.

Συνδέεις την ασχήμια με το προκλητικό και το ανήθικο?
Συνδέεις την ομορφιά με τις αξίες και την ηθική?
Θα το έβρισκα ενδιαφέρον να κανουμε αυτην την κουβέντα Αφρούλα :))

----------


## weird

Για μένα υπάρχουν δύο ειδών ομορφιές.
Η αισθητική ομορφιά και η ομορφιά - γοητεία.
Οι άνθρωποι που έχουν συμμετρία και και έντονα ή απαλά αλλα πάντως ευσχημα χαρακτηριστικά προσώπου ή σώματος ( ισάξια θεωρώ το σώμα με το πρόσωπο αν και η ομορφιά μπορεί να εστιάζεται σε ένα απο αυτά) ελκύουν το βλέμμα μου. Αυτή είναι η περίπτωση της αισθητικής ομορφιάς όπου το οπτικό ερέθισμα ενώνεται με τις απεικονίσεις του καλλίγραμου ή του καλαίσθητου ή του ωραίου που εχουν εντυπωθεί στο κεφάλι μου και τραβα / ελκύει το βλέμμα μου. Αυτού του τύπου η ομορφιά διεγείρει τις αισθήσεις αλλα μου αποσπά το ενδιαφέρον απειροελάχιστα. 
Η ομορφιά - γοητεία, είναι για μένα κάτι πιο έντονο και δεν εδράζεται αποκλειστικά στα σωματικά ή τα του προσώπου χαρακτηριστικά. Είναι η αύρα, η φυσιογνωμία, ο ήχος της φωνής, η μυρουδιά, ο αέρας που αποπνέει, μια γκριμάτσα, μια χειρονομία, ενα κόιταγμα, ο τρόπος που κινείται, που στέκεται κανείς... είναι λίγο από όλα και όλα αυτά μαζί.
Η δεύτερη αυτή ομορφιά διεγείρει τον εκγέφαλο και το πνευαμα μου και εχει πολυ πιο ισχυρή επίδραση πάνω μου. Με γοητεύει. Η επίδραση διαρκεί, ακόμα και τις στιγμές που δεν έχω το οπτικό ερέθισμα μπροστά μου ωστε να διεγείρει τις αισθήσεις μου..
μπορεί ο άνθρωπος που εντάσσεται σε αυτή την κατηγορία να μην είναι τόσο καλλίγραμμος ή αντικειμενικά όμορφος αλλα με γοητεύει περισσότερο απο έναν τέτοιο. 
Με εναν άντρα που θεωρώ γοητευτικό θα έκανα σχέση, με τον ωραίο μάλλον θα περιοριζόμουν σε κάτι πολύ λιγότερο. 

Δύσκολα βρίσκω άσχημο κάποιον άνθρωπο γιατί στον κάθε ενα βρίσκω τελείως ξεχωριστά στοιχεία ομορφιάς... Ακόμα κι αν με την πρώτη ματιά πω κάποιον άσχημο, με την δεύτερη θα αρχίσω να ανακαλύπτω τις ομορφιές ΄πάνω του :)

Σίγουρα έχω συναντήσει ανθρωπους που δεν με διεγείρουν αισθητικά και μου είναι αισθητικα ( ΜΟΝΟ) αδιάφοροι. Αλλα πιστευω οτι δεν εχω συναντησει καποιον που να είναι τόσο αποκρουστικός ωστε να τον βλεπω ασχημο σε βάθος χρόνου.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

weird επειδη αναφερεται σε αυτο που ειπα εγω πιστευω οτι μπορω να σου απαντησω.
Στο προσωπο μας αποτυπωνονται και καποια στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα μας. Οταν βλεποντας μια κοπελα στο προσωπο μου βγαζει κατι ανηθικο ή προκλητικο ή σνομπιστικο τοτε προσωπικα θα ξενερωσω και δεν προκειται ποτε να πω οτι η συγκεκριμενη ειναι ομορφη (ανεφερα και συγκεκριμενο προσωπο) γιατι απλουστατα δεν θα μπορω να την δω ετσι. . Δεν θα της δωσω την παραμικρη σημασια ουτε θα κοιταξω αν εχει ωραια ματια ή οτιδηποτε αλλο και για μενα η συγκεκριμενη ειναι στην ιδια κατηγορια με την πιο ασχημη γυναικα του κοσμου σαν εμφανιση.

----------


## Empneustns

Αφρουλα εισαι σε λαθος βαση.Το θεμα που πρεπει να σε απασχολει δεν ειναι τι ειναι ομορφο και τι ειναι ασχημο,αλλα πως θα ξεκολλησεις απο αυτη την εμμονη σου να σε νοιαζει τι λενε οι αλλοι για σενα.Οσο πιο γρηγορα το καταλαβεις τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα θεραπευτεις.Με τις ερωτησεις που κανεις απλα δινεις τροφη στην εμμονη σου.Προσπαθησε να ξυπνησεις...και σου δινω μια υποσχεση,οταν σταματισεις να σκεφτεσαι οπως σκεφτεσαι τωρα,θα καταλαβεις και την απαντηση στο ερωτημα σου

----------


## mstrouf

afrula, νομίζω οτι η ομορφιά κ η ασχήμια κρύβεται μέσα μας, απο εκεί κ πέρα, ταιριάζεις/αρέσεις σε ορισμένους κ σε άλλους όχι, εεεε κ; τι έγινε;
κ μένα με χαρακτήρισαν τερατοφιλη, χαχαχα κ γέλασα πολύ... ναι εχουν δίκιο, οι φίλοι μου, δεν μπορεί να αρέσουν σε όλους κ για το συγκεκριμένο άτομο.. στα δικά μου μάτια είναι ένα υπέροχο μπουμπούκι. Μην κολλάς στους άλλους, πίστεψε στον εαυτό σου κ όλα γύρω ομορφαίνουν όταν μέσα μας αισθανόμαστε καλά!

----------


## weird

Όλα_είναι_δανεικά,
οπότε, για εσένα, ο εσωτερικός κόσμος μιας γυναίκας, είναι τόσο σημαντικός, ώστε, ακόμα και αντικειμενικά όμορφη να είναι κάποια, αν δεν σου αρέσει ως άνθρωπος, αυτόματα, χάνει κάθε ίχνος ομορφιάς στα μάτια σου....

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό, δείχνει μια ευαίσθητη ψυχη :)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Κατι τετοια λες και θα μου χαλασεις την εικονα που εχω δημιουργησει εδω μεσα :)
Παντως με απογοητευσες για κατι που ξεχασες :(

----------


## weird

Όλα_είναι_δανεικά,
Με συγχωρεις.. εσπαγα το κεφάλι μου γιατί ήμουν σίγουρη, οτι κάποιον είχα ξεχάσει αυτές τις μέρες... τώρα βρήκα ποίον.

Ελπίζω να πέρασες όμορφα. 
Φιλιά και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Να εισαι καλα αλλα αυτες οι γιορτες ηταν ευκαιρια για ενα πολυ γερο ξεσκαρταρισμα. Παντως βγηκε πολυ μεγαλυτερο απο οτι περιμενα,
Σορρυ για τα οφ τοπικ afrula

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> Αφρουλα εισαι σε λαθος βαση.Το θεμα που πρεπει να σε απασχολει δεν ειναι τι ειναι ομορφο και τι ειναι ασχημο,αλλα πως θα ξεκολλησεις απο αυτη την εμμονη σου να σε νοιαζει τι λενε οι αλλοι για σενα.Οσο πιο γρηγορα το καταλαβεις τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα θεραπευτεις.Με τις ερωτησεις που κανεις απλα δινεις τροφη στην εμμονη σου.Προσπαθησε να ξυπνησεις...και σου δινω μια υποσχεση,οταν σταματισεις να σκεφτεσαι οπως σκεφτεσαι τωρα,θα καταλαβεις και την απαντηση στο ερωτημα σου


συμφωνώ απόλυτα.

----------


## afrula

Συνδέεις την ασχήμια με το προκλητικό και το ανήθικο?
Συνδέεις την ομορφιά με τις αξίες και την ηθική?
Θα το έβρισκα ενδιαφέρον να κανουμε αυτην την κουβέντα αφρούλα :)) [/quote]

Εννοειται οσο αντικειμενικα ομορφη να ειναι καποια ,εγω αν δεν εχει κατι γλυκο ,καποιοι ιχνος καλοσυνης μεσα της καποια αρετη τελος παντων για μενα δεν ειναι καθολου ωραια.Τωρα καταλαβα γιαυτο οπως ειμαι τωρα με νευρα μισος και αηδια προς το περιβαλλον νιωθω ασχημη.Μαλλον νιωθω ασχημα οχι ειμαι ασχημη.Οσο για τη ψυχολογο καναμε αντιμετωπιση για το παρον !!Ουτε αναλυση για το παρελθον ουτε για τις ιδεες ουτε αιτιες ουτε τιποτα.Μου ειπε μια φραση να κοιτας μονο τον καθρεπτη σου και αυτους που σε αγαπανε και μην ακους κανεναν.

----------


## weird

Αφρούλα, είναι πολύ σημαντικό να ακούσεις αυτό που λές!

Νιώθω άσχημη, νιώθω άσχημα... νιώθω μίσος και αηδία... μήπως προβάλλεις αυτό που νιώθεις σε αυτό που πιστεύεις οως δειχνεις προς τα έξω, που εκπέμπεις?

Οι άλλοι βλέπουν μόνο ότι βλέπεις εσύ στον καθρέπτη, ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ. Ειναι σημαντικό αυτο, εμενα ξέρεις πόσο καιρό μου πήρε να το καταλάβω? Πολυ..

Απο την άλλη, το να νιώθεις άσχημα , δεν σε κάνει ανήθικη, ούτε κακό άνθρωπο κι άρα δεν σε ασχημαίνει. Μπορεί απλά να μην λάμπεις απο ευτυχία....

Διαχώρισε τα. Αλλο το τι νιωθεις και άλλο το πόσο όμορφη δείχνεις...

Εχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να νιώθεις άσχημα... δεν είναι έγκλημα, δεν βλάπτεις κανέναν, δεν χρωστάς στους άλλους για αυτό και σίγουρα, δεν σε κάνει κακό άνθρωπο.

----------


## weird

\"Μην ακούς κανέναν\"... Μήπως όμως η φωνή που μιλά για την ασχήμια δεν έρχεται απο τους άλλους, αλλα απο τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό τελικα?

----------


## afrula

αυτο πιστευω κι εγω weird.Πηρα το γιατρο και μου ειπε να παρω ενα tavor και εμεινα απο μπαταρια και δε το σηκωνει.Τωρα θα τον βρω απο Δευτερα πρωι.Ξερεις τιποτα η καποιον να με βοηθησει ποσο να παιρνω για να σταματησει η ταχυκαρδια?Αν και αποτι θυμαμαι εσυ κανεις ομοιοπαθητικη.Εγω εμπλεξα με τα χημικα αν και κανω φυτοθεραπεια για την αμηνοροια και εγινα καλα σε ενα μηνα.Εσυ πηρες ομοιοπαθητικα φαρμακα η φυτικα σκευασματα?Ανακουφιζομαι και ηρεμω που θα παρω το tavor αλλα σκεφτομαι το μετα πως θα το κοψω?Υπαρχει τιποτα ηρεμηστικο-αγχολυτικο σαν το tavor ?Τωρα ομως πρεπει να κοιταξω το τωρα σωστα?

----------


## weird

Ξέρεις τι βλέπω εγω? Πως όταν το πάμε λίγο πιο βαθιά το θέμα, πχ. στην επέμβαση που έκανες ή στο πως έχεις συνδέσει το οτι ΑΙΣΘΑΝΕΣΑΙ άσχημα με το οτι είσαι άσχημη, το οτι αισθάνεσαι αηδία με το οτι είσαι κακιά, αλλαζεις την κατεύθυνση της συζητησης. Ειναι απόλυτα λογικό Αφρούλα, ο κάθε ένας αυτό θα έκανε. Δεν είναι εύκολο να ξετυλίξεις το κουβάρι, και σίγουρα, όπως είπες κι εσύ , καλό είναι να μην τα συζητάς εδω μέσα αλλα να γίνει μια ολοκληρωμένη δουλειά εκει έξω, μαζί με κάποιον γιατρό που θα εμπιστεύεσαι.

Σχετικά με την φαρμακευτική αγωγή, μην ακούς κανέναν και μη ρωτάς κανέναν παρα μόνο τον γιατρό που σου την έδωσε. Βρες τον π΄ρωτα, συνεννοήσου μαζί του και μετά παρε οτι σου πει στην δόση που θα σου πει.

Ενας ομοιοπαθητικός θα μπορούσε να σου δώσει σκευάσματα με δράση αγχολυτική.

Απο εκει και περα, υπάρχει η βαλεριάνα που είναι χαλαρωτική ως βότανο, μπορείς να βρεις το σχετικό θέμα στα γενικά. 
Αφρουλα.... θα έχεις καλή εξελιξη, αρκεί να το θέλεις...

Σου το ευχομαι πραγματικα.
Ειμαστε εδω να σε ακούμε.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Απο εκει και περα, υπάρχει η βαλεριάνα που είναι χαλαρωτική ως βότανο, μπορείς να βρεις το σχετικό θέμα στα γενικά.


Επειδη εχω δοκιμασει τοσο το βοτανο οσο και σε μορφη χαπιου θα πω οτι η διαφορα ειναι τεραστια αναμεσα στα 2.
Απο εκει και περα σιγουρα σε χαλαρωνει πολυ

----------


## weird

Φαντάζομαι, οτι σε μορφή χαπιού ήταν αρκετά πιο έντονη η δράση του, σωστά?

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

ακριβως το αντιθετο. και αργει να δρασει

----------


## keep_walking

Θα απαντησω στον τιτλο.
Καλο ειναι να ειναι καποιος ομορφος ειναι προσον.Βρισκεις πιο ευκολα ταιρι,εχεις περισσοτερες κατακτησεις-επιλογες επαγγελματικες κλπ.
Τωρα επειδη δεν γεννηθηκα Μπραντ Πητ δεν θα κατσω να σκασω.Μετραει και ο χαρακτηρας,μετραει η υγεια κλπ κλπ μετρανε ενα σωρο πραγματα που ειναι πολυ πιο σημαντικα.
Χτισε πανω στον εαυτο σου.
Τωρα βεβαια αν αρχιζεις και βυθιζεσαι στην αυτολυπηση,πραγμα το οποιο γνωριζει πολυ καλα ο γραφων κατα περιοδους της ζωης του,δεν καταφερνεις τιποτα.
Σιγα-σιγα ολα γινονται.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Θα απαντησω στον τιτλο.
> Καλο ειναι να ειναι καποιος ομορφος ειναι προσον.Βρισκεις πιο ευκολα ταιρι,εχεις περισσοτερες κατακτησεις-επιλογες επαγγελματικες κλπ.



συνηθως οι ομορφοι -ες την ψωνιζουν πολυ περιεργα.
Τετοια ατομα εγω τα αποφευγω γιατι οι ψωνισμενοι παντος ειδους με ενοχλουν και οχι μονο για αυτη που θα προτιμουσα για συντροφο μου (αν και οχι να το παινευτω η συντροφος μου ειναι πανεμορφη αλλα δεν ειναι ψωνισμενη...) αλλα και για αυτους που θα ηθελα ως φιλους κλπ κλπ....

Η ομορφια υπαρχει στο καθαρο βλέμμα που σου λεει αμεσα τι ανθρωπος ειναι αυτος που κοιταζεις.
Ετσι οταν κοιταξα πρωτη φορα την γυναικα μου στα ματια εκτος που ειπα τι ομορφη γυναικα ειναι αυτη, καταλαβα οτι ειναι γυναικα της ζωης μου....

;)

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν πιανει εσυ μαλλον εισαι υπερβολικα ερωτευμενος:P
Τυχερακια :jealous

----------


## maria...

χερομαi που δεν ειμαι πολυ ομορφh και ψωνιο :P

----------


## boubourina

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙ.

ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΓΙΑΓΙΑΔΕΣ;
ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑΓΙΑΔΕΣ ΕΝΝΟΩ 75 ΚΑΙ ΑΝΩ ΜΕ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΦΡΙΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΦΤΙΝΚ.

ΚΟΙΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑΣ.
ΚΟΙΤΑΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΜΙΑ ΓΙΑΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΓΙΑΓΙΑ!
ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ. 
ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΡΥΤΙΔΕΣ, ΔΥΟ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΙΣΟΚΛΕΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΑ ΒΛΕΦΑΡΑ, ΧΕΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΥΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΓΟΥΛΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΦΘΙΝΟΥΣΑ. ΚΟΝΤΕΣ-ΨΗΛΕΣ, ΧΟΝΤΡΕΣ-ΑΔΥΝΑΤΕΣ, ΣΤΗΤΕΣ Ή ΚΑΜΠΟΥΡΙΑΣΜΕΝΕΣ. 
ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΓΙΑΓΙΑ. ΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ:
ΕΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΑΜΨΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΤΗΣ, ΜΙΑ ΣΠΙΡΤΑΔΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΩΣΥΝΗ, ΜΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ ΕΞΟΙΚΙΩΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΤΗΣ, ΜΙΑ ΣΟΦΙΑ ΓΛΥΚΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΟΣΑ ΕΖΗΣΕ, ΧΑΡΗΚΕ ΥΠΕΦΕΡΕ.
ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΓΛΥΚΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΓΑΛΗΝΗΣ. ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΝΙΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ. ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΤΑΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΟ.

ΑΥΤΕΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΔΙΣΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΕΝΝΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ. Η ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΨΥΧΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΒΓΑΛΕ ΟΛΗ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ.
.................................................. .............................................
ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΑΣΧΗΜΕΣ ΓΙΑΓΙΑΔΕΣ, ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΛΕΣ ΠΙΑ ΓΙΑΓΙΑΔΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΡΙΕΣ!
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΥΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΤΑΝΑΚΛΑΤΑΙ Η ΚΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ, ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΙΛΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΣΟΥΝ Η ΑΓΩΝΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΥΝ ΠΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΑ, ΤΑ ΚΕΝΑ ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΕΡΔΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΚΕΡΔΙΖΑΝ ΣΤΑ ΝΙΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ, ΧΡΗΜΑ, ΑΝΔΡΕΣ, ΝΑ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΜΜΑΤΑ.
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΝΕΩΤΕΡΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΙΓΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΤΡΩΕΙ Η ΖΗΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΦΘΟΝΟΣ

Η ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΤΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΓΡΙΑ.
Η ΜΑΙΡΗ ΛΙΝΤΑ, ΑΥΤΗ Η ΧΟΝΤΡΟΥΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΓΙΑΓΙΑ,
Η ΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΕΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΓΙΑΓΙΑ 
Η ΣΟΦΙΑ ΛΟΡΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΓΙΑΓΙΑ,

ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑΓΙΑΔΕΣ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΖΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΓΛΥΚΕΙΑ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΟΦΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ.

ΑΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ. ΟΣΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΜΑΣ, Η ΨΥΧΗ ΜΑΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΔΕΙΞΕΙ Ή ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΚΕΡΜΑΤΙΣΕΙ. ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΝ. 
ΟΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΚΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ. Η ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΜΑΣ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΟΥΜΕ


ΕΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ;

ΦΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
ΣΟΦΙΑ

----------


## Ζουζουνάκι

Καλά τις Νόνικα Γαληνέα και Σοφία Λόρεν δεν τισ λες και γιαγιάδες. Ολο λίφτιγκ είναι. Σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ. Ολεσ αυτέσ οι γυναίκες δεν έχουν τίποτα να ανησυχούν για το αν είναι αρεστές

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

Η ομορφιά συνήθως έχει να κάνει με το προσώπο και τα μαλλιά. Εχει σχέση με τη συμμετρία των χαρακτηριστικών του προσώπου και τη θέση που είναι τοποθετημένα... Αυτά βέβαια σε ένα παχύσαρκο ή λιπόσαρκο άτομο αλλοιώνονται και έτσι ένας πολύ αδύνατος ή παχύς άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί όμορφος. 
ΟΜΟΡΦΟΣ λοιπόν άνθρωπος μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αυτός που έχει συμμετρικά και καλά συνδιαμένα χαρακτιριστικά προσώπου και έχει ένα μέτριο σώμα με συμμετρικές αναλογίες.
Ολα τα παραπάνω βέβαια εξαρτώνται από την ηλικία του ανθρώπου. Αυτή πρέπει να είναι από 15-30.Μετά από τα 30 έτη υπάρχει χαλάρωση των μυών και πτώση των χαρακτηριστικών.
Αυτό σημαίνει λοιπόν Aφρούλα ότι η ομορφιά του ανθρώπου είναι πολύ εφήμερη και μας την χάρισε η φύση απλά για να γονιμοποιηθούμε όπως γίνεται με το άνθος των φυτών... Προσπάθησε να συμβιβαστείς με την ιδέα του ότι όλοι κάποια στιγμή θα ασχημήνουμε και προχώρησε στη ζωή σου βλέπνοντας τι κρύβεται κάτω από αυτή τη μάσκα γονιμοποίησης.....

----------


## afrula

δε συμφωνω καθολου μαζι σου.Με τη προηγουμενη σορρυ δε θυμαμαι το ονομα επαυξανω.Περναει διπλα μου μια γιαγια γαληνια καλοσυνατη με τις ρυτιδες της ας ειναι απαλες τουλαχιστον ,:D που μου αποπνεει μια αυρα θετικης ενεργειας και ομορφιας αλλα και η ιδια ειναι ομορφη απο ολα τα προηγομενα .Ε μετα περναει και η Αλεξανδρατου .Εκει σβηνεται η εικονα της και ομορφια βλεπω μονο στη χαριτωμενη γιαγια.Μακαρι να με αξιωσει ο Θεος μια τετοια γιαγια να γινω αν ζω μεχρι τοτε.Τωρα οσον αφορα τη συμμετρια κλπ.δε μου λεει τιποτα γιατι μπορει να ειναι συμμετρικα τα χαρακτηριστικα αλλα να μην ειναι ομορφα η να ειναι μια κανονικη κοπελα χωρις αυτο το κατι .Ας πουμε για μενα οτι δεν εχω τη καταλληλη συμμετρια στη μυτη ας πουμε μια καμπουριτσα ειναι οκ κανονικη αλλα επειδη δεν ειναι μικρη τη λενε οι αλλοι μεγαλοι.Και το ακους και λες που τη βλεπει το ζωον??Τωρα οσον αφορα στο οτι η ομορφια χανεται μπορει να χαλαρωσουμε να γεμισουμε ρυτιδες ΑΛΛΑ Η ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΗΣ ΔΕ ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΥΤΕ Η ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΥ ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ .;)

----------


## afrula

ζουζουνακι μου σορρυ αλλα εγραφα την απαντηση και δε κοιταξα οτι ησουν εσυ!!!φιλακια;)

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

Σίγουρα η ομορφιά της ψυχής δεν χάνεται όμως εγώ μιλούσα για την απόλυτη αντικειμενική εξωτερική-σωματική ομορφιά. Αυτή πιστεύω πως χάνεται... 
Επίσης σωματικά μπορούμε να πούμε όπως λες ότι μια γιαγιά είναι όμορφη πάντα όμως σε σύγκριση με τις άλλες γιαγιάδες. Στην περίπτωση αυτή για να πούμε κάποιον ή κάτι όμορφο πρέπει να ορίσουμε σε σχέση με τι και μάλιστα η σύκριση να γίνεται με ομοειδή πράγματα ή όντα.Δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε την Αλεξανδράτου με τη γιαγιά ή την Αλεξανδράτου με τον Ρουβά. 
Ομολογώ όμως Αφρούλα ότι με εξέπληξες που θεωρείς τη χαριτωμένη γιαγιά ομορφότερη από την Αλεξανδράτου. Πιστεύω ότι σε τιμά απόλυτα και αν σκέπτεσαι έτσι στα αλήθεια θα ξεπεράσεις τη φοβία σου, δεν θα ασχοληθείς με το θέμα και θα επικεντρωθείς σε ότι πραγματικά έχει αξία

----------


## afrula

σευχαριστω ΒΑΝΑ .Και εγω ετσι νομιχω ηδη εχω ενα μηνα που δεν ασχολουμαι με αυτο το θεμα .Για να δω..;)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> σευχαριστω ΒΑΝΑ .Και εγω ετσι νομιχω ηδη εχω ενα μηνα που δεν ασχολουμαι με αυτο το θεμα .Για να δω..;)



πολυ ευχαριστο αυτο για σενα.

Το ερωτημα ειναι αν θα μπεις στη διαδικασια για το πως μπηκες σε αυτες τις σκεψεις. δηλαδη τι σε εσπρωξε σε αυτες και πως ξεμπλοκαρες.

----------


## ΒΑΝΑ

Αφρούλα όχι να μην μπεις σε καμμιά διαδιακασία να ψάξεις το γιατί, πως και τι σε εσπρωξε σε αυτές, τις παλιές σου, σκέψεις. Ακόμη και το πως ξεμπλοκάρισες.....
Ακουσέ με, κλείσε ερμητικά και για πάντα το φάκελλο \"Φοβία\" και μην τον ξανανοίξεις ποτέ... Προχώρησε τη ζωή σου μπροστά. Ασχολήσου με νέα ενδιαφέροντα. Βρες ένα επάγγελμα που να σε γεμίζει, μια ενδιαφέρουσα απασχόληση, ένα χόμπυ, ζήσε νεες εμπειρίες και κυρίως ερωτεύσου, εκεί να δείς πως κολλάει το μυαλό και ξεκολλάει απ\' όπου κι αν ήταν πριν κολλημμένο.

----------


## nature

Αφρούλα μπράβο σου!!!!
Πόσο χαίρομαι δεν φαντάζεσαι...
Κλείσε τον φάκελλο αυτό και προχώρα, απαλλαγμένη πια από αυτό το περιττό βάρος. Προχώρα την ζωή που είναι όλη μπροστά σου. Είσαι νέα, όμορφη, έχεις τελειώσει μία σχολή και είσαι τόσο καλός άνθρωπος... 
Πήγαινε μπροστά και γίνε παράδειγμα και για άλλους ανθρώπους που για ένα διάστημα κόλλησαν και έβλεπαν τη ζωή τους μαύρη.

----------


## afrula

παιδια σας ευχαριστω αλλα η χαρα ηταν ως εδω.Τα καταφερα για ενα μηνα και κατι .Οσον αφορα εμενα ΔΟΞΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΟ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΑΛΛΑΧΤΕΙ μεχρι στιγμης απο τα πολυ εντονα συμπτωματα.Καταλαβα οχι οτι πριν δεν ειχα καταλαβει ΑΛΛΑ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΤΟ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ.Οταν μου ρχονται δε δινω σημασια η γελω αφου ξερω οτι ειναι παραλογες και δεν ισχυουν.Αν η κατασταση ειναι εντονη παω στο καθρεφτη με βλεπω λεω δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο και μουτζωνομαι:D.Εγω παιδια εσεις μην το;) κανετε.Περασαν 2 και 3 και 4 νομιζω μερες που ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ!!!!!!Το δικο μου κομματι μπορω να πω οτι 80 τοις εκατο το χω λυσει !!!!!!!!!Παραμενει ομως ο κοσμος....::(

----------


## afrula

Με τουτον τι κανουμε?Θελω να πω.ΟΚ αν καποιος με ειπε ασχημη σημερα χεστηκα αφου εγω ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι.Απο την αλλη ομορφια και ασχημια ειναι υποκειμενικη.Τωρα γιατι το πε?Εδω κολλαω λιγο.Αλλα εχω κολλησει σε μια βλακεια.Παιδια σας παρακαλω help ....ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕ ΜΑΡΕΣΕΙ η ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΗ η ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ...ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙ?????????Εγω παιρνω ενα παραδειγμα με τη κοινη λογικη και λεω οτι στα 10 ατομα αντε 1 με 2 να εννοει ασχημη.Δε γινεται και οι δεκα ειναι παραλογο.Ετσι δεν ειναι?Ναι αλλα μετα σκεφτομαι οτι οι πιθανοτητες αυξανονται και μειωνονται αναλογως το ατομο.Θα μου πειτε τωρα ξεκολλησα πολυ απο τα δικα μου και νοιαζομαι για το κοσμο αλλα για μενα ειναι σοβαρο.Μαλλον κολλησα εδω τωρα.ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΜΕ :ΔΕΝ ΜΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ????????

----------


## nature

Afrula, εννοούμε δεν αρέσει σε μένα προσωπικά, όχι ότι είναι άσχημη. όπως φαντάζομαι και σε σένα άλλος σου αρέσει πιο πολύ άλλος πάρα πολύ άλλος λιγότερο....

----------


## Arsi

Eγώ όταν λέω ότι δε μ\'αρέσει κάποιος-κάποια εννοω πως δεν έχει αυτό το κάτι που θα με κάνει να τον πω όμορφο, οχι οτι είναι ασχημος.Εσύ τι εννοεις?

----------


## afrula

και εγω οταν λεω δε μαρεσει δεν ειναι ομορφος εννοω για μενα ειναι κανονικος ΟΧΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΟΣ.Ομως στους 10 δεν ειναι και καποιοι που εννουν ασχημη?ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ.....2 με 3?

----------


## nature

Όμως θα σου έλεγα να αντιμετωπίσεις και αυτή σου την απορία όπως αντιμετώπισες με επιτυχία και την άλλη, που αφορά τη γνώμη σου για τον εαυτό σου. 
Να γελάσεις και να πεις δεν θα κολλήσω σ\' αυτή τη βλακεία! :)

----------


## afrula

Αρα αυτοι οι 2 με 3 ειναι οι βλακες που θα με πουν ετσι στο δρομο.Εγω ξερω οτι 8 στους 10 εννουμε δεν μας αρεσει ,δεν ειναι του γουστου μας.Αλλα μηπως αλλοι εννοουν το ασχημη?ΟΚ εγω μια χαρα ειμαι αλλα αμα κολλησω και σαυτο Κλαψτε με μετα....Μπορω ανετα να προχωρησω να κανω τα παντα τωρα που βγηκα λιγο απο τη κ...καταθλιψη .Εχοντας στο μυαλο και ξεροντας ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ μπλα μπλα μπλα δεν ειναι του γουστου μου,ο τυπος μου.Αλλα αν αυτος που θα το πει ΕΝΝΟΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ?Θα κολλησω.Γιατι το ασχημη σπανια με καθολου να το ακουσω αλλα ολα τα αλλα τα ακουμε καθημερινα ολοι μας .αγχωθηκα.......βοηθεια:(

----------


## afrula

Να το ξαναδιατυπωσω καλυτερα.Οταν λεω δεν ειναι ομορφος εννοω δεν ειναι ο τυπος μου ,δε μου αρεσει εμενα ,δε μου κανει αυτο το κλικ,η ειναι μετριος αλλα ασχημος δεν εννοω εκτος αν ειναι αλλα απο την αλλη θα ελεγα αυτο ειναι ασχημος.

----------


## afrula

ναι αλλα αν καποιος εννοει το ασχημη?Ειναι βλακεια μετα?Θα μου πεις τι με νοιαζει αφου ξερω ποιοα ειμαι .Αλλα αν το εννοει?????????

----------


## Arsi

κ αν το εννοεί?????????Θα ειναι λάθος.Εσύ ξερεις οτι δεν είσαι ασχημη.Δεν παιζει ρολο τι λεει ο αλλος αν εσυ εισαι σιγουρη για τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## afrula

το ξερω αυτο να μου πεις.ΤΙ με νοιαζει αφου εγω ξερω ποια ειμαι.Το λογικο παιδια ομως ειναι αυτο που λεμε ολοι να μην εστιασω στον εναν αν το εννοει.ΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΡΕΣΕΤΕ Η ΣΑΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΜΟΡΦΟΙ πως το καταλαβαινετε.Οχι συναισθηματα δε με νοιαζει και....τι εννουν αυτοι δε σκεφτεστε?Με ειπαν τωρα ασχημο?Για βοηθηστε ;)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕ ΜΑΡΕΣΕΙ η ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΗ η ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ...ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙ?????????Εγω παιρνω ενα παραδειγμα με τη κοινη λογικη και λεω οτι στα 10 ατομα αντε 1 με 2 να εννοει ασχημη..ΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΜΕ :ΔΕΝ ΜΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ????????


Φυσικα και οχι. Δεν μου αρεσει γιατι δεν με ελκυει σαν προσωπικοτητα, οχι γιατι εχει καποιο προβλημα αλλα επειδη δεν ειναι το στυλ μου. 
Δες το απο την μερια σου. Δεν εχουν υπαρξει περιπτωσεις που να ειπες οτι αυτος δεν σου αρεσει και ας μην ηταν ασχημος; Ελα στην θεση των αλλων και σκεψου γιατι θα ελεγες εσυ κατι τετοιο. Δεν νομιζω πως ειναι κατι δυσκολο

----------


## afrula

φυσικα το λογικο και το αληθινο αυτο ειναι αλλα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να εννοει καποιος το ασχημη?Μπορει εγω πιστευω ενας στους 10 αλλα αυτος η γκαβος θα ναι η μπαζο η κακος πολυ μοχθηρος....Ετσι δεν ειναι?:)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Τα ξαναειπαμε. Ο καθενας εχει τα δικα του κριτηρια και αυτο δεν τον καθιστα χαζο ή οτιδηποτε αλλο επειδη μπορει να μην σε βρισκει ομορφη. Μπορει κατι που εχεις στο στυλ σου τον αλλον να τον απωθει αμεσως και να μην μπορει να σε δει αντικειμενικα.
Και στην τελικη σημασια εχει να αρεσεις στον εαυτο σου και σε αυτους που σε αγαπανε. Ολοι οι αλλοι ειναι ενα τιποτα για σενα

----------


## nature

Αφρούλα, μήπως σε βοηθήσει αν το αντιστρέψουμε....
Μήπως αν εμείς εδώ, οι φίλοι σου είχαμε το ίδιο θέμα και σου λέγαμε ότι φοβόμαστε μήπως μας πει κάποιος άσχημους, τότε τί θα μας συμβούλευες? Πες μου αλήθεια.

----------


## afrula

οτι βλεπετε τον ευατο σας στο καθρεπτη και ξερετε τι ειστε και απο το περιβαλλον σας.Εγω ρωτησα αν καποιος που λεει δεν ειναι ομορφη σημαινει οτι σε ειπε ασχημη δηλαδη?μηπως?:mad:

----------


## afrula

ξερω οτι δε πρεπει τωρα οπως ειμαι να το αναλυσω αλλα μου κολλησε γαμωτο εκει που ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!

----------


## nature

Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι λένε οι άλλοι. Αλλωστε όλοι μας έχουμε φίλους αλλά έχουμε και εχθρούς. 
Εχθρούς δεν έχουν μόνο όσοι περνούν απαρατήρητοι από τη ζωή.....

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> οτι βλεπετε τον ευατο σας στο καθρεπτη και ξερετε τι ειστε και απο το περιβαλλον σας.Εγω ρωτησα αν καποιος που λεει δεν ειναι ομορφη σημαινει οτι σε ειπε ασχημη δηλαδη?μηπως?:mad:


Αφρούλα, δεν βλέπω να ξεμπλέκουμε...Αν σε βλέπει κάποιος δηλαδή στο δρόμο πρέπει σώνει και καλά να είναι μεσ΄τη τρελή χαρά και πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πει \"καλώς τη κουκλάρα την Αφρούλα ?\" Είναι τόσο σημαντικό για τη ζωή σου το είδωλο σου στο καθρέπτη ? Κι αν είναι, είναι αυτό που βλέπεις εσύ, όχι αυτό που βλέπουν οι άλλοι...Δεν μπορείς να απαιτείς από ένα αγουροξυπνημένο π.χ, που όλα τα βλέπει θολά, να σου βάλει 10 στον έλεγχο για την ομορφιά σου..Αφού ο άνθρωπος κοιμάται ακόμη !! 

Μείνε σ\' αυτό που εσύ βλέπεις για τον εαυτό σου..

----------


## afrula

δεν καταλαβες μαλλον την ερωτηση .Αυτο ειπα εγω?Λεω οταν θα πει καποιος...και μετα διαβασε:P

----------


## nature

Μήπως επίσης θα σε βοηθούσε να σκεφτείς πόσο σοβαρότερα πράγματα υπάρχουν στη ζωή μας? σκέψου, μπορεί να μας χτυπήσει αυτοκίνητο και να μείνουμε ανάπηροι, να χάσουμε ένα αγαπημένο άτομο, να γίνει πόλεμος, να μείνουμε άνεργοι,....
Μήπως σκεπτόμενη κάτι τέτοιο, καταλάβεις ότι δεν είναι τόσο σπουδαίο αν σε πει ο τάδε περαστικός στο δρόμο άσχημη?

----------


## afrula

παιδια δε με καταλαβαινετε.Δεν εχω προβλημα ας με πουν ασχημη.Το προβλημα μου ειναι η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ...ακριβως και εγω σκεφτομαι την υγεια και μονο για να ξεφυγω απο αυτη τη τρελλα;)

----------


## afrula

σχεδον ξεμπλεξα και ας το εννοει καποιος εγω δε θα το μαθω ποτε.Απο την αλλη τι με νοιαζει αφου εγω ξερω τι ειμαι.Καθομαι και σκαλιζω και αν το εννοει και αν το πει.Ε δε μπορω χεστηκα πια μονο η παρτη μου απο δω και περα.Σας αυχαριστω αληθεια μεσα απο τη καρδια μου που ειστε διπλα μου.Μετα τους γονεις μου εχω εσας μονο.Η φιλη μου δουλευει εχει χαθει αλλους δεν εχω να και αλλο προβλημα.Ζωη χωρις φιλους ειναι ενα τιποτα.Καληνυχτα παιδια και να στε παντα καλα:)

----------


## Arsi

Kαληνύχτα αφρούλα!Πολύ σωστή σε βρίσκω,ασε το σκάλισμα κ θα σ\'αφήσει κ αυτό!Ξερεις ποια είσαι.Τελεία κ παύλα.Ονειρα γλυκά!

----------


## afrula

παιδια χρειαζομαι την υποστηριξη σας παλι .Εκοψα το ταβορ που ανησυχουσα εχω λιγο αγχος περισσοτερο ,λιγο τρεμουλο αλλα δε με νοιαζει.Ξερετε τι με νοιαζει και ντρεπομαι και φοβαμαι να το πω στο κοσμο?ΜΗ ΜΕ ΠΟΥΝ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ.Σας παρακαλω βοηθηστε με γιατι εχω 2 μερες βασανιστηριο ουτε στο περιπτερο δε παω.Ξερω οπως μου χει πει και η ψυχολογος οτι αυτος ειναι φοβος και δε προκειται να το ακουσω λεει ποτε γιατι ειμαι μια χαρα.Αλλα δε γινεται να αφημω τον ευατο μου ,να μην βαφομαι,να μη χτενιζομαι,να μη ντυνομαι και να κυκλοφορω σαν ...μη πω ετσι.Ξερω οτι αυτο ειναι εκφραση -λεξη και μονο αν εχεις κατι δυσμορφο το ακους?Δε με νοιαζει το δεν ειναι ωραια ειναι μετρια δε μαρεσει τη λεξη αυτη ΤΡΕΜΩ μη την ακουσω?Γιατι?Δε γινεται να χτενιζομαι και να σκεφτομαι και αν με πουν ?Ειναι δυνατον ειμαι μια χαρα με τα φαρμακα λιγο πρησμενη και ολοι τα ακουμε αυτα τα σχολια.Εγω γιατι με νοιαζει αυτο???Με νοιαζει και πριν μπορει να απεφευγα καταστασεις αλλα τωρα απομονωθηκα.Μπορει να σας φαινεται γελοιο αλλα εγω πλεον δε λειτουργω .Ειμαι στο σπιτι συνεχεια μονο για καμια βολτα βγαινω.:(:(:(

----------


## afrula

ξερω οτι κανενας δεν ειναι ασχημος .Γιατι επειδη εχει σπυρακια,επαιδη εχει στραβη μυτη,επειδη..........Ολοι καποια στιγμη οχι καθε μερα μπορει καποιος να μας κρινει για την εμφανιση μας.Εσεις φοβοσαστε μη σας πει κανενας ασχημος-η?Σας εχουν πει?Και πως αντιδρατε?Βοηθεια ειμαι σε κριση δε μπρω να ξεκολλησω τι θα σκεφτουν οι αλλοι ,αν θα με κοιταξουν,τι θα πουν?Μονο εγω ειμαι ετσι?Μεχρι που καθομαι καπου ας πουμε και λεω να αυτος τωρα θα με κοιταξει και κοκκινιζω.Πηρα παλι τη κατηφορα.................................. ........:(

----------


## afrula

Δε μπορω βρε παιδια να ειμαι με τους γονεις μου ,τη φιλη μου,ανθρωπους που αγαπω ,ακομα και εξω ανθρωπους καλους και εμενα το μυαλο μου να ναι μη με πει κανεις ασχημη??Γιατι να το ζω αυτο?Οκ να χω καταθλιψη,να κλιαω ,να ποναω ,να ζαλιζομαι να να να οχι ομως ρε γαμωτο να μη θελω να βγω απο το σπιτι μην ακουσω τι μπαζο τι ασχημη .Τωρα εχω καταθλιψη οκ αλλα δε μπορω να εχω και αυτο στο μυαλο μου .Ειχαν φυγει οι ιδεες τωρα ξαναγυρισαν το παλευω σε λιγοτερο βαθμο γιατι ειναι τρελλες και απαραδεκτες και γελαω αν και με καταθλιψη αλλα οχι μη με βρισκει καποιος ασχημη η με πει ?Ενω εγω ειμαι τρισευτυχισμενη με την εμφανιση μου με ατελεις φυσικα αλλα ειμαι μια χαρα!!!!Βοηθεια εσκασα ...ουτε τον υπνο δεν ευχαριστιεμαι και στον υπνο εκει οι ιδεες εδω και 5 μερουλες.

----------


## afrula

Στο γιατρο θα παω σε μια εβδομαδα.Τη Δευτερα εχω ραντεβου να αρχισω ψυχοθεραπεια με 15 ευρω γιατι ειμαι και αχρηστη δε μπορω να δουλεψω πως να συγκεντρωθω???Στο Αιγινητειο δε με δεχτηκαν οι βλακες γιατι ειμαι σε συναισθηματικη ασταθεια και δεν εχει νιημα να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια δε θα με βοηθησει.Υποστηρικτικη,συμ περιφοριστικη δε μπορουσαν?Μακαρι να με δεχτουν στο κεντρο εκει.Αλλα μεχρι τοτε πως θα ηρεμησω???Δεν ειναι δυνατον παιδια αυτο δε το πιστευω.Ειμαι πολυ χαζη.Βοηθηστε αν μπορειτε μονο εσας εχω .Στη φιλη μου να τα πω αυτα????Θα εξαφανιστει!!!!

----------


## Noelia

μαλλον εισαι και κομπλεξικη!!υπαρχουν πιο σοβαρα θεματα απο το δικο σου που δεν ειναι φοβια ειναι κομπλεξ! και κατι αλλο,επειδη η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη μπορει για καποιους να θεωρεισαι απο μετρια εως αδιαφορη!

----------


## iberis

> _Originally posted by Noelia_
> υπαρχουν πιο σοβαρα θεματα απο το δικο σου που δεν ειναι φοβια ειναι κομπλεξ!


Noelia ως ειδικός έκανες την διάγνωση?

γνωρίζεις προσωπικά την afrula?

κατανοητό να μην γνωρίζεις για την \"δυσμορφοφοβία\" αλλά ακατανόητη η κρίση σου.

----------


## BrainTrance

Υγεια = Συμμετρια = Ομορφια

----------


## Noelia

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Noelia_
> υπαρχουν πιο σοβαρα θεματα απο το δικο σου που δεν ειναι φοβια ειναι κομπλεξ!
> 
> 
> ...


Οχι δεν ειμαι ειδικος απλα λεω τι πιστευω.δεν γνωριζω την afrula αλλα γιατι τοση συζητηση αφου οπως λεει και η ιδια πιστευει πως ειναι ομορφη?η φοβια της πηγαζει απο την ανασφαλεια της!!

----------


## keep_walking

Xμ ειναι ιδιαιτερα σημαντικο θα ελεγα προβλημα που ξεπερναει και τις διαστασεις της απλης φοβιας.
Φυσικα δεν αναλυεται με την λογικη οπως τα περισσοτερα συναισθηματα πες φοβιες ή οπως θες.
Ενα ασημαντο προβλημα για καποιον μπορει να ειναι γολγοθας για τον αλλον δηλαδη οταν μου λεει καποιος φοβαμαι πχ το σκοταδι,λεω τι λες ρε παιδι μου σιγα το προβλημα.
Αλλα οταν μου λεει φοβαμαι το σκοταδι και δεν κυκλοφορω μετα την δυση του ηλιου εξω μπορει να μην μπορω να \"δω\" λογικη αλλα κατανοω ποσο σοβαρα ειναι τα πραγματα.

----------


## afrula

νοελια αν δε ξερεις τι μου συμβαινει καλυτερα να σωπαινεις.Δεν εχω βγει απο το σπιτι 2 μερες!!!!!!!Ειναι ανασφαλεια?Σοβαρεψου λιγο εγω μπαινω για υποστηριξη και εσεις με κανετε χειροτερα.Καλυτερα να αυτοκτονησω γαμωτο δεν αντεχεται αυτο.........δε μπορω.........θελω να συγκεντρωθω στο καθρεπτη μου αλλα δε μπορω.Αρχισαν να με πειραζουν τα βλεμματα του κοσμου,να τους βριζου απο τα νευρα ,οποιος με κοιταξει κανει κατι μου ρχεται να τον βαρεσω.Σε μια εβδομαδα θα παω στο γιατρο μεχρι τοτε τι θα γινει??????????????παιδια σας θελω διπλα μου μη κανω τιποτα κακο γιατι το θελω δεν αντεχω αλλο.Αρχισα να κοκκινιζω εξω ,στο σπιτι ειμαι σα φυτο ξεφυγε η κατασταση.Μεχρι που απειλησα τους γονεις μου τους λατρεμενους να τους κανω κακο.Μου χει κολλησει και δε βγαινει?Ψυχοθεραπεια εχω σταματησει 15 μερες δεν εχω λεφτα αυριο θα παω στο κεντρο ενα φθηνο.Αλλα προσπαθειστε να με καταλαβετε δε κοροιδευω και συγγνωμη και που σας κουραζω.....:(:( Προσπαθησα προσπαθησα προσπαθησα δεν αντεχω αλλο αντεξα 7 με 8 χρονια δε βασταω αλλο ......θα το κανω και ας καιγομαι σας ευχαριστω που ησασταν διπλα μου ολους και ειδικα στον sabb και τον krino .....

----------


## Arsi

Κουράγιο Αφρούλα,μια κρίση είναι θα περάσει κ αυτή.Αύριο θα πας σε ψυχοθεραπευτή?

----------


## afrula

ναι αλλα δε ξερω αν θα με δεχτουν στη κατασταση που ειμαι.Τι να κανω ?Ξερω οτι εχω κοψει το ταβορ εδω και μια εβδομαδα αλλα αισθανομαι οτι ολα ηρθαν παλι απο την αρχη.Προσπαθω να σκεφτω λογικα αλλα λεω αν με πει καποιος?Και καρφωθηκε γαμωτο!!!!τι να πω ειναι ντροπη αλλα αυτη ειναι η ασθενεια μου.Μεχρι αυριο δε ξερω ομως τι θα γινει.....Ειμαι κομματια και δεν αντεχω παλεψα ειμαι υπερηφανη αλλα δε γιατρευεται τιποτα.Καλυτερα να φυγω και δε με νοιαζει ουτε το μετα .Θελω να ηρεμησω

----------


## Arsi

Δεν είναι ντροπή!!!!!!!!!!δε φτάνει που υποφέρεις...σιγά μην είναι κ ντροπή!!!!!!!
Αφρούλα βάλε δύναμη,πάλεψε το κ θα το νικήσεις,μην παραιτείσαι.Πέρασες τόσα κ τόσα...απλά να βρεις τρόπο να το παλέψεις.Τώρα σε κ.ψ.υ θα πας?να ακολουθήσεις μια θεραπεία για καιρό κ να μην τη διακόψεις-με τον ίδιο θεραπευτή.

Όλα αντιμετωπίζονται απλά μπορεί να χρειάζεται χρόνος....
Ξέρω πόσο οδυνηρό είναι να προσπαθείς κ να νιώθεις πως δεν καταφέρνεις αυτό που θες αλλά σίγουρα έκανες βήματα κ ας το βλέπεις τώρα απαισιόδοξα.Βάλε τη δύναμη σου,κ κάνε υπομονή μέχρι να καταλαγιάσουν αυτά που νιώθεις.Τι να σου πω,κουράγιο κ δύναμη.

----------


## afrula

βρε Αρσι ντροπη ειναι αλλοι δεν εχουν ποδια ,αλλοι πεινανε και εγω φοβαμαι να βγω εξω μη με πουν ασχημη???Ειμαι ρηχη,χαζη,αχρηστη και ενα τιποτα.ΕΙΝΑΙ ντροπη απο το Θεο .Δε μπορω δε ξερω.Σκεφτομαι οτι ειμαι μια χαρα αλλα αμεσως αν καποιος σου πει αυτο τι θακανεις ?Ειδικα τωρα που ειμαι πτωμα απο την αξαντληση.Σε ευχαριστω που ασχολεισαι μαζι μου αλλα ντρεπομαι και κλαιω .........

----------


## myrto

Αφρούλα ηρέμησε,όλα θα πάνε καλά.Βρίσκεσαι σε μία πολύ άσχημη φάση τώρα. Προσπάθησε να μην το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια και να ηρεμήσεις λιγάκι. Να σκέφτεσαι θετικά. Προσπάθησε να το παλέψεις!

Και μην λες πως είναι ντροπή..γιατί δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Arsi

Βρε Αφρούλα τι ντροπή μου λες?Ούτε ρηχή,ούτε χαζή,ούτε άχρηστη είσαι!Αν είναι δυνατόν!
Αρρώστια είναι,θέλει να την παλέψεις.Ο καθένας τραβάει τον πόνο του....
Κ ο πόνος είναι πόνος κ θέλει φροντίδα κ θεραπεία,είτε είναι πόνος στο πόδι είτε στη ψυχή,είτε από πείνα.Εσύ φόβο να βγεις έξω δε νιώθεις?απελπισία?νεύρα?τι ρηχή κ χαζή μου λες.Εδώ υποφέρουν τα μέσα σου...

Πως σου κόλησε η ιδέα ότι είναι ντροπή???Εδώ νιώθεις τόσο χάλια που λες δε θες τη ζωή σου,πονάς τόσο κ θα ντρέπεσαι κ από πάνω γι\'αυτό?

----------


## keep_walking

Αφρουλα δεν πρεπει να παρεξηγεις την Noelia επειδη δεν μπορει να καταλαβει το προβλημα σου.
Ποιος ξερει τι λουκι τραβαει και αυτη ωστε να της φαινεται ασημαντο το προβλημα σου αλλα προπαντος εδω ειναι internet δεν ξερεις καν με ποιον συνομιλεις ωστε να ξερεις πχ την ηλικια του.
Πως θα σου φαινοταν αν η Noelia ηταν ενα 15χρονο που δεν μπορεσε να καταλαβει και εριξε αθελα του την διαθεση σου? (οχι μπορει να εχει και μια α ηλικια,μπορει απλως να υποτιμησε το προβλημα,μπορει να διαβασε μονο ενα μυνημα σου,μπορει να ηταν στα πολυ κατω της εκεινη τη στιγμη,μπορει χιλια δυο.)Εισαι υπερευασιθητη και πρεπει να το παλεψεις.Και μενα θα με πειραζε αν καποιος εγραφε κατι αρνητικο αλλα ο αρνητισμος ειναι μεσα στην ζωη και αυτος.
Τι να πω παλεψε το,μπορει αργοτερα που θα διαβαζεις τα μυνηματα που εχεις γραψει στο forum ολα αυτα να μοιαζουν μακρινα σαν ενα κακο ονειρο και εσυ να εισαι καλα.
Φιλικα.

----------


## Tasos75

Αφρούλα μου αφού έχεις το βιβλίο Νιώστε Καλά, γιατί δεν εφαρμόζεις ότι σου λέει? Στο λέω γιατί και εγώ πριν κάτι χρόνια δεν ήθελα να ζω. Αυτό το βιβλίο με βοήθησε πολύ να δω με άλλη ματιά αυτά που με σκότωναν. Λες ότι φοβάσαι μη σε πουν άσχημη. Πιστεύεις πραγματικά ότι είσαι άσχημη; Έχεις αυτή την εικόνα για τον εαυτό σου; Σου έχει τύχει κάποιος να σε πει άσχημη; Δεν νομίζω! Εμένα μου ακούγεται απίθανο να πάει κάποιος και να πει στον άλλο \"είσαι άσχημος\", δεν το έχω συναντήσει πουθενά. Πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που κάθονται και ασχολούνται με την εμφάνιση των άλλων; Οι περισσότεροι να ξέρεις ότι περνάμε απαρατήρητοι. Εκτός και αν βγούμε ξεβράκωτοι στους δρόμους ;)
Εφάρμοσε τις πρακτικές του βιβλίου που έχεις και θα δεις πόσο καλύτερα θα νοιώσεις. Και μην κάθεσαι σπίτι σου! Πάρε τις φίλες σου και βγες έξω!

----------


## kyknos25

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> βρε Αρσι ντροπη ειναι αλλοι δεν εχουν ποδια ,αλλοι πεινανε και εγω φοβαμαι να βγω εξω μη με πουν ασχημη???Ειμαι ρηχη,χαζη,αχρηστη και ενα τιποτα.ΕΙΝΑΙ ντροπη απο το Θεο .Δε μπορω δε ξερω.Σκεφτομαι οτι ειμαι μια χαρα αλλα αμεσως αν καποιος σου πει αυτο τι θακανεις ?Ειδικα τωρα που ειμαι πτωμα απο την αξαντληση.Σε ευχαριστω που ασχολεισαι μαζι μου αλλα ντρεπομαι και κλαιω .........


αφρουλα μου γλυκια τιποτα δεν ειναι ντροπη.
πραγαματικα οποιο δεν εχουν ζησει καταστασεις δε μπορουν να καταλαβουν κ χλευαζουν:(
μη το βαζεις κατω να δεις που θα τα καταφερεις

----------


## g_alex

Αν και δε συμμερίζομαι την ωμότητα της Noelia, η γνώμη μου κείται κοντά της. δλδ εγώ μόνο μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω για να την απαντήσεις εσύ στον εαυτό σου: Και γιατί σε νοιάζει τόσο πολύ τι θα πουν οι άλλοι? Και τη στιγμή κιόλας που εσύ βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου ως μια όμορφη γυναίκα. Είναι θέμα επιβεβαίωσης, είναι θέμα κάποιας παλιάς \"πληγής\" στα παιδικά σου χρόνια, είναι κάτι που σε απασχολεί και το εκφράζεις μέσω της εμφανισιακής ανασφάλειας? Ειδικός δεν είμαι και το τονίζω, αλλά πιστεύω πως δεν πρέπει να συγκεντρώνεσαι στον καθρέφτη σου όπως προείπες, αλλά στην ενδοσκόπηση, στο μέσα σου και στο τι είναι αυτό που σε κάνει να θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου άσχημο και άχρηστο.

Περιττό να πω πως η έλξη και τα συναισθήματα δεν γεννώνται από εξωτερικά χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά από την ανταλλαγή φερομονών μεταξύ των ενδιαφερόμενων μελών μια ερωτικής συνύπαρξης.Αυτό το ερωτικό φίλτρο είναι και αυτό πιυ είναι υπεύθυνο για την έλξη κι όχι το ωραίο μπούστο ή τα μπράτσα.

Και γι ακόμα μια φορά, αν και καταντώ κουραστικός και πιθανόν να παρεξηγηθεί η κουβέντα μου, να σου πω πως είμαι κι εγώ. Είμαι ψηλός, γυμνασμένος, ξανθός, μορφωμένος, με μια καλή δουλειά και συνήθως όποια γυναίκα μ αρέσει την κατακτώ. Σήμερα όμως. Γιατί χτες, ήμουν ο ίδιος αλλά και διαφορετικός. Ένιωθα λίγος, \"άχρηστος\", τιποτένιος, μικρός, κοντός, άσχημος και χαζός, για λόγους που δεν χρειάζεται τώρα να αναλύσω καθώς ενσκύπτουμε στο δικό σου πρόβλημα. Άρα σύμφωνα με τη λογική που διαβάζω, εγώ δε θα έπρεπε ποτέ να έχω περάσει κατάθλιψη, ανορεξία, ιλόγγους, σκέψεις γι αυτοκτονία κλπκλπ, μόνο και μόνο επειδή σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα, ανάθεμά τα, είμαι θελκτικός στο γυναικείο φύλο. Κι όμως, όλα τα πέρασα, όλα με ρίξανε, κι όλα τα προσπέρασα με κόκκινο, καθώς κατάλαβα πως έχω ότι έχω και κάνω ότι θέλω και μ αρέσει, και γιατί? Γιατί απλούστατα κανείς δε γεννήθηκε κριτής των όλων και πολύ περισσότερο κανείς δεν γεννήθηε τέλειος. Ακόμα κι ο Χριστός, ο τέλειος άνθρωπος, δεν έκρινε ποτέ και κανένα όσο κινούνταν ανάμεσά μας, γιατί ήξερε ότι όλοι είμαστε ίδιοι και φτιαγμένοι από το ίδιο υλικό. 

Στους 10 να ξέρεις ότι θα ακούσεις 10 ξεχωριστές απόψεις για το ατομό σου. Και να ξέρεις, το πως όποιος κρίνει τους άλλους φοβάται να κρίνει τον εαυτό του, οπότε για τέτοια άτομα στεναχωριέσαι και πικραίνεσαι? Και τέλος, μην κοιτάζεσαι στον καθρέφτη. Ακόμα και τα μοντέλα που το κάνουν αυτό επειδή είναι η δουλειά τους, απ το κοίτα-κοίτα, ανακαλύπτουν \"ασχήμιες\" πάνω τους. Δες πόσες νεαρές που υποφέρουν από ανορεξία. Ακόμα και ένα βήμα πριν το θάνατο, όταν εμείς βλέπουμε σ αυτές άρρωστες, λιπόσαρκες κοπέλες, αυτές βλέπουν μια χοντρή γυναίκα με κυτταρίτιδα.

Ενδοσκόπηση, afrula, κατανόηση του συναισθήματος και γιατί αυτό σε επισκέπτεται. Μόνο έτσι θα ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημά σου.

----------


## alexiaf

δε ξερω αν κανω σωστα που σου γραφω Αφρουλα... Παντως εχω κι εγω αυτη την εμμονη με την εμφανισή μου...
Βασικα δεν υπαρχει λογος να την εχω γιατι ξέρω οτι αντικειμενικα ειμαι αρκετα πανω απο το μεσο ορο και το βλεπω και καθε φορα που κυκλοφορω εξω. Αλλα ειμαι υστερικη με την εμφανιση μου. Να σκεφτεις οτι για καποια χρονια εκανα μοντελιγκ και τωρα που τριανταριζω σκεφτομαι οτι αρχιζουν τα \"αντα\" σιγα σιγα και μετα θα ερθουν και τα \"ιντα\" και καποιες φορες παθαινω καταθλιψη. Ειδικα τωρα που ετοιμαζομαι με το συντροφο μου να κανουμε παιδι και φοβαμαι πολυ για αυτο... μηπως χαλασει το σωμα μου. εχω κανει μια πλαστικη, λειζερ, πολυ γυμναστηριο χρονια τωρα.καθε μερα ζυγιζομαι (οχι δεν ειμαι ανορεκτικια!) και κοιταζομαι αρκετες φορες τη μερα στον καθρευτη μου. Ξερω οτι θα διαβασετε αυτα που γραφω και θα λετε \"την ανωριμη! τη κομπλεξικια!\" αλλα δε με νοιαζει. Ειναι απλα η αληθεια, εδω δεν υπαρχει λογος να πουμε ψεματα σωστα?.
Γι αυτο που ρωτησες σχετικα θεωρω οτι το παν ειναι να εχεις ομορφο δερμα και ομορφα γλυκα χαρακτηριστικα. Παιζει ρολο κι ενα ομορφο σωμα φυσικα αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι πιο δευτερευων ο ρολος του γιατι και αψογο να μην δεν ειναι οι μικροατελειες κρυβονται ευκολα (εκτος οταν εισαι στην παραλια φυσικα!). Το υψος για την γυναικα δεν ειναι τοσο σημαντικο. Αν ειναι ομορφη η γυναικα ειναι ομορφη ειτε ειναι 1,60 ειτε 1,80. Αρκει να μην ειναι ουτε νανος ουτε καμια γκαμιλα βεβαια!
Παντως νομιζω οτι και η αυτοπεποιθηση δινει ποντους στην εμφανιση μας.
Καποτε γνωριζα δυο αδελφες... η μια δουλευε μοντελο η αλλη κομμωτρια. Το μοντελο ηταν πανεμορφο στα νιατα του η κομμωτρια απλα οκ,εμφανισιμη αλλα next door κοριτσι. Το next door λοιπον ειχε καποιες φορες πιο πολλες κατακτησεις απο το μοντελο γιατι ηταν πιο εξωστρεφης, πιο κοινωνικη, πιο προσιτη, πιο sexy (sexy δεν σημαινει κουκλα, απλα σημαινει οτι εκπεμπει ερωτισμο και θυληκοτητα). Σιγουρα ειχε πιο πολυ αυτοπεποιθηση. Και καποτε ειχε πει η κομμωτρια στην μοντελα αδελφη της \"μα αν ειχα και την εμφανιση σου πραγματικα θα εκανα τρελη θραυση!. Εσυ που εισαι τοσο ομορφη και δε στη πεφτουν πολλοι!και ερχονται σε μενα?\" Κι ομως ετσι γινοταν
Δε ξερω αν βοηθησα καθολου. Να εισαι καλα, υγειης και μη σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα... οταν σκεφτομαστε αρνητικα πολλοι ανθρωποι τρυγυρω μας το νοιωθουν και εκμεταλλευονται αναλογα!
Και κατι τελευταιο! Σου ειπα οτι δουλεψα μοντελο για καποια χρονια! κι ομως βρεθηκε καποιος - α που ειχε πει για μενα \"σιγα, δεν ειναι και τοσο ωραια!\" !!!!!

----------


## vince

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder....έτσι δεν λένε οι Εγγλέζοι..?

----------


## Sofia

ετσι, ετσι:):):)

----------


## afrula

παιδια ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα προσπαθω να ηρεμησω αλλα εχει κολλησει η σκεψη μη με πει κανεις ασχημη,πρεπει να καταλαβω οτι αυτη ειναι η ασθενεια μου αλλα δε θελω να το πιστεψω.Θελω να σκεφτομαι οτι ειμαι φυσιολογικη σαν ολους τους ανθρωπους αλλα δε μπορω να ελευθερωθω!!Ειμαι 1.76 ψηλη καστανη ομορφα χαρακτηριστικα και πολυ γλυκια κοιταω τον ευατο μου στο καθρεπτη και κλαιω γιατι εγω με βλεπω ομορφη.Δε θελω να αρεσω,δε θελω να προκαλω .Ελπιζω να με καταλαβαινετε.Κανεις δε θα τολμησει να με πει ασχημη αλλα και να το πει δεν εχω κατι κακο ουτε τη λεξη δε μπορω να την αναφερω αλλα ΕΙΔΙΚΑ τωρα θα κολλησω.Σκεφτομαι προσπαθω τουλαχιστον ολοι κοιτουν και νοιαζονται μη τους πουν ασχημους ?και στεναχωριεμαι πιο πολυ .Απο την αλλη εγω καταλαβαινω οτι αυτη η λεξη ειναι λεξη,εκφραση δε μαρεσει ξερω γω η μπορει καποιος να τη πει ειτε γιατι ζηλευει,ειτε γιατι εχει νευρα ειτε δε ξερω εγω τι.Εγω ξερω πως ειμαι το θεμα ειναι πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι.ΣΑς ταλαιπωρω αλλα ο ψυχιατρος ειναι στο εξωτερικο ,πηγα στο κεντρο μου παν σε εν μηνα θα με ειδοποιησουν και εμεινα μονη μου παλι.Δε με χει πει κανεις ποτε μονο μετρια ,σιγα την ομορφη,μονο γλυκια ειναι,δε μαρεσει,γκριματσες ταχα δε μαρεσει που ολοι οι ανθρωποι τα ακουν καθε μερα αυτακαι πριν 2 χρονια ειχα ακουσει μπαζο αλλα γελασα αν και αναρωτηθηκα.Το θεμα ειναι αυτο πια δε ξερω και δε μενδιαφερει η ομορφια .Μονο να ειμαι φυσιολογικη μια χαρα.Που εχω κολλησει ?????λεω εισαι μια χαρα ολοι σε βλεποθν ετσι εκτος αν ειναι στραβοι ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΥΝ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΟΥΤΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ Η ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙς ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙς,ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ?Αυτο δεν ειναι ντροπη??Οσο για τη κοπελα φυσικα της ζηταω συγγνωμη γιατι δεν εχει ιδεα περι τινος προκειται.Απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι γιατι καποιος να πει καποιον ασχημο μονο αν εχει δυσμορφια.Παιδια εχω εξαντληθει ,δεν εχω κανεναν διπλα μου ουτε γιατρο ουτε φιλους .Θελω να βγω εξω να ξεσκασω και ποναει το κεφαλι μου σκεφτομενη και αν βγεις και στο πουν?Η σε βλεπουν?Εχει ξεφυγει η κατασταση .Καταλαβα οτι ειναι απο τη διακοπη του ταβορ μετα απο 2 χρονια ,φοβαμαι ,ειμαι στο κοσμο μου.Ντρεπομαι ,σιχαινομαι και απογοητευομαι απο μενα γιατι οσο χαζα ειναι αυτα που σας λςω αλλα τοσο ειμαι εξυπνη.

----------


## Παστελι

Μπραβο βρε αφρουλα.Ευχομαι να εισαι παντα καλα.ειχαμε ανισιχησει παρα πολυ.και γω τον εαυτο μ τον βλεπω πολυ ομορφο αλλα πολοι ειμαι σιγουροι οτι με βλεπουν ασχημη,,και τη να κανω δλδ να πεθανω?σο οποιον αρεσουμε για τους αλλους δεν θα μπορεσουμε.και οσο για τα χαρακτηριστικα π περιγραφεις πρεπει να εισε πολυ ομορφη κοπελα.αλλα να ξερεις οτι δεν παιζει μονο σιμασια η εξωτερικη ομορφια.υπαρχουν κυκλαρες π ειναι αδειες μεσα τους κ ψυχρες στο σεξ και αλλες σ=μετριες κοπελες που ξετρεενουν εναν αντρα.

----------


## myrto

Αχ Αφρούλα μου πόσο χαίρομαι που είσαι καλα:)))))Η αλήθεια είναι πως ανησυχήσαμε...
Να πείσεις τον εαυτό σου πως δεν σε νοιάζει η γνώμη των άλλων!!Είσαι αυτή που είσαι (και από ότι έχω καταλάβει πρέπει να είσαι και πολύ όμορφη..)και σε οποιον αρέσεις...το βασικό είναι να αρέσεις στον εαυτό σου!!Αν σου πω την δική μου περιγραφή θα γελάσεις..αλήθεια λέω...είμαι μπάζο...χοντρό μπάζο...αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια υπάρχουν στιγμές που νιώθω μειονεκτικά αλλά ευτυχώς προσπαθώ πολύ αυτές οι στιγμές να είναι ελάχιστες.Δε θέλω τίποτα να σταματήσει τη ζωή μου και τα \"θέλω μου\" είτε αυτά μπορεί να είναι κάποια όνειρά μου είτε είναι ένας απλός καφές σε ένα μαγαζί με φίλους..

Μη το βάζεις κάτω...να δεις που όλα θα πάνε καλά :))

----------


## afrula

σας ευχαριστω κοριτσια να στε παντα καλα.Απλως ειμαι μπερδεμενη σε αυτο το θεμα ομορφος ασχημη μετρια.Τωρα δεν μου κανει καλο να το αναλυσουμε.Σωστα ?Ελπιζω να γυρισει ο γιατρος μου να βρω καπου ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη καλη και ειδικη στο προβλημα μου και οσο για σας ο Θεος να σας εχει παντα καλα.Μακαρι να γινω καλα τουλαχιστον οπως παλια που ειχα σταθει στα ποδια μου και δε με νοιαζαν οι αλλοι
αν και νομιζω οτι δε μπορει μυαλο εχω απλως μπορει να μεινει καποια ανασφαλεια μονο σαν ολες τις γυναικες κυριως.Ξερετε τι εγω νομιζα και ακονα το νομιζω οτι ειναι αμαρτια να λεω και να νιωθω ομορφη ομως ειμαι δηλαδη μια χαρα και επισης οτι αν δεν ασχολουμαι με τους αλλους ειναι παλια αμαρτια.Τελικα θα συγκεντρωθω σε μενα μονο και ας τη ψωνισω λιγο εννοω να ειμαι ευλογημενη που ειμαι μια χαρα η ομορφη ντρεπομαι να το πω ειδατε?Νομιζω οτι θα μου πει καποιος σιγα την ομορφη!!Συγγνωμη για ολα για την αναστατωση ....Δε πιστευα οτι καποιος θα ασχοληθει με μενα ετσι με συκινησατε και εκλαιγα και δεν εκανα τιποτα μονο και μονο για σας.Συγγνωμη...

----------


## afrula

και ειμαστε ολες κουκλες δε πιστευω στην ασχημια.Αν εχεις εσωτερικη ομορφια τη βγαζεις κι εξω.Και απο τι καταλαβα ολες και ολοι ειμαστε κουκλες και κουκλοι εδω μεσα.Φιλακια παω να διαβασω το βιβλιο Αισθανθειτε καλα.Αλλα αυτος ο φοβος γιατι να ειναι τοσο εντονος αυτο δε μπορουσα να αντεξω ειχα παρει τα χαπια ημουν ετοιμη να τα παρω αλλα λεω οχι θα Ζησεις και τα πεταξα.Τα παιρνω ομως εννοω οτι δε τα κοψα.Σας ευχαριστω που ησασταν διπλα μου αυτο δε θα το ξεχασω ποτε!!!!Με συγκινησατε ειλικρινα μεχρι που σοκαριστηκα ειδικα αγνωστοι μεσα απο δω.

----------


## myrto

Αχ Αφρούλα μου με συγκίνησες για τα καλά σου λόγια. Να\'σαι καλά!!!Φιλακια πολλά:)))

----------


## tomasliak

αφρουλα πρεπει να ξεπερασεις τον φοβο οτι σε βλεπουν ασχημη.ξεπερασε το

----------


## afrula

ευκολο να το λες στη πραξη πως το κανω?Νομιζα και ακομα νομιζω οτι ειναι αμαρτια να λεω η να ξερω οτι ειμαι ομορφη και πρεπει να ειμαι ταπεινη.Μηπως γιαυτο δημιουργηθηκαν ολα παιδια?Δεν ειπα να τη ψωνισω βεβαια αν και στο προβλημα μου μερικες φορες πρεπει οσον αφορα εμενα οχι τη συμπεριφορα προς τους συνανθρωπους μου.Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας ?Συγγνωμη που εχω πεσει πανω σας αλλα με εχουν αφησει ολοι μονη μου .

----------


## g_alex

Επιμένεις αφρούλα σε μια εσωτερική ερώτηση, αν με πουν ή με θεωρήσουν άσχημη λες. Λοιπόν θα σου βάλω μια λίστα με φαγητά: μουσακάς, παστίτσιο, αστακομακαρονάδα, σολωμός, τραχανάς, φακές, σουβλάκια, καβούρι. Σ αυτή τη λίστα, είναι μέσα 8 διαφορετικές γεύσεις, που αν κάνεις ένα γκάλοπ στο δρόμο για τα πιο νόστιμα φαγητά, θα ακούσεις στάνταρ και τα 8. Όμως, κάποιος, αν ακούσει φακές μπορεί να βγάλει σπυριά, ενώ για μένα είναι το πιο ωραίο φαγητό του κόσμου. Ή ο αστακός και η καβουρομάνα, γκουρμέ γεύσεις που μυρίζουν Ελλάδα, κοστίζουν ένα μηνιάτικο και αποτελούν τον αφρό της γεύσης. Κι όμως, υπάρχει κόσμος, πολύς κόσμος, μην πω η πλειοψηφία, που θεωρεί τον αστακό απαίσιο και του θυμίζει κατσαρίδες. 

Που θέλω να καταλήξω: Δε θα αρέσουμε σε όλους, ποτέ και για κανένα λόγο. Κάποιοι θα μας θεωρούν όμορφους, έξυπνους, προικισμένους κι άλλοι θα μας θεωρούν άσχημους, μπάζα, χαζούς, βλάκες κλπ. Ε, και? Και να το ακούσουμε και τι έγινε? Αν μας πειράξει, σκέφτηκες ποτέ τι σημαίνει? Νομίζω πως όχι παρακολουθώντας τα γεγραμμένα σου. Μένεις στο αν θα τ ακούσεις, κι όχι γιατί το αν τ ακούσεος θα σου γεννήσει κάποια συναισθήματα. Αν μας πειράξει, σημαίνει πως δε τα χουμε καλά με τον εαυτό μας, κι αυτό είναι σοβαρό. Κι όταν τα χουμε με κάποιον, δεν τον κοιτάμε στον καθρέφτη ή σε φωτογραφίες, αλλά του μιλάμε, για να τον καταλάβουμε κι όχι για βνα τον μαλώσουμε.

Για κάποιους είμαστε άσχημοι, δλδ μας απορρίπτουν επειδή δεν τους αρέσουμε. Κι επειδή δεν τους αρέσουμε, δε θα πλαγιάσουμε μαζί τους. Ε, και? Με πόσες γυναίκες πρέπει να πλαγιάσω για να με θεωρήσω όμορφο?? Με 50, 60, 70? δλδ αβ πάω με 69 είμαι παραλίγο ωραίος?

Όλοι έχουμε κάτι, και για κάτι είμαστε εδώ, σ αυτή τη γη. Και σίγουρα δεν είμασετε στη γη για να μαστε ωραίοι, αλλά για να μαστε χρήσιμοι, καλοί καγαθοί, που λέγανε κι οι Αρχαίοι. Είμασετ όλοι ξεχωριστοί, γι αυτό και κάποιοι αγαπάμε τις φακές από τον αστακό, τον κιμά από το κοτόπουλο, και την τσιπούρα από το σ αργό. παρεξηγήθηκε ποτέ κανένας σαργός?(έτσι για να το διασκεδάσουμε και λίγο)

----------


## afrula

παιδια ημουν καλα αλλα εγινε κατι και απο τη Παρασκευη ειμαι στο σπιτι.Εχω σταματησει να κλαιω γιατι δε βγαινει αλλο δακρυ.Ντρεπομαι να σας το πω ειναι βλακεια αλλα για μενα ημουν παλι ετοιμη να μου κανω κακο .Καταρχην αρχισα να πηγαινω σε ψυχολογο με 15 ευρω εδω και 3 βδομαδες και εκεινος παιρνει ιστορικο.Επικοινωνουμε ειμουν ευτυχισμενη ειναι νεος γιατρος με καταλαβαινει παταει στη γη.Γιατι ομως ρε γαμωτο να συμβει αυτο???????τι εγινε?Συζητουσαμε και πεταω μια κουβεντα εγω θελω εναν αντρα οχι πια παιδακια αγορακια και αρχισε να μου λεει το συγκεκριμενο ατομο ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΩΡΙΜΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ?ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ.Εχω 3 μερες να βγω εξω τα χω σπασει ολα στο δωματιο μου και για ποιο λογο που με ειπε κοριτσακι.Φανταστειτε να μου λεγε οτι ειμαι ασχημη.Εγω πηγα σπιτι σοκαριστηκα και ενιωσα οτι δε μπορω να λειτουργησω στη κοινωνια οπως πριν.Γιατι ρε παιδια πανω που θα εψαχνα για δουλεια γιατι να γυριζουν ολα πισω?:(:(

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> παιδια ημουν καλα αλλα εγινε κατι και απο τη Παρασκευη ειμαι στο σπιτι.Εχω σταματησει να κλαιω γιατι δε βγαινει αλλο δακρυ.Ντρεπομαι να σας το πω ειναι βλακεια αλλα για μενα ημουν παλι ετοιμη να μου κανω κακο .Καταρχην αρχισα να πηγαινω σε ψυχολογο με 15 ευρω εδω και 3 βδομαδες και εκεινος παιρνει ιστορικο.Επικοινωνουμε ειμουν ευτυχισμενη ειναι νεος γιατρος με καταλαβαινει παταει στη γη.Γιατι ομως ρε γαμωτο να συμβει αυτο???????τι εγινε?Συζητουσαμε και πεταω μια κουβεντα εγω θελω εναν αντρα οχι πια παιδακια αγορακια και αρχισε να μου λεει το συγκεκριμενο ατομο ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΩΡΙΜΗ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ?ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ.Εχω 3 μερες να βγω εξω τα χω σπασει ολα στο δωματιο μου και για ποιο λογο που με ειπε κοριτσακι.Φανταστειτε να μου λεγε οτι ειμαι ασχημη.Εγω πηγα σπιτι σοκαριστηκα και ενιωσα οτι δε μπορω να λειτουργησω στη κοινωνια οπως πριν.Γιατι ρε παιδια πανω που θα εψαχνα για δουλεια γιατι να γυριζουν ολα πισω?:(:(



Αφρούλα,
πιστεύω πως το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις, είναι να συζητήσεις μαζί του πόσο θύμωσες με αυτό που είπε, και να του πεις όλα αυτά που μας γράφεις εδώ. 
Ακόμα και να τον ρωτήσεις, γιατί το είπε αυτό.

----------


## afrula

εγω το εξελαβα ως προσβολη βρισια.Δηλαδη ειμαι ενα κοριτσακι εμφανισιακα χαριτωμενο και ανωριμο και μπερδευτηκα.Εγω αυτο που νιωθω ειναι οτι ειμαι μια κοπελα γυναικα και οταν θελω η η συμπεριφορα μου να ειναι κοριτσιου.Παιδια εχω μπλοκαρει παω παλι πισω.Δε θελω να παω πισω.Επρεπε να τον ρωτησω αμεσως τι ηθελε να πει αλλα ηταν πολλα ατομα αλλα επρεπε γιατι εχω ιδεες να τελειωνω.Το ιδιο ατομο με ειχε πει γρια και καμαρωνα ενω οταν ειπε κοριτσακι πριν 3 μερες θελησα να απομονωθω παλι.Γιατι?Εμφανισιακα ειμαι κοπελα γυναικα αντε και κοριτσι που κολλαει το κοριτσακι?Στο μυαλο ενοχληθηκα αλλα εμφανισιακα εννοουσε εκεινος.Παιζει και επειδη τον ειπα παιδακι και αγορακι αλλα ουτε κοριτσι ειμαι 25 χρονων ειμαι.Παιδια σας χρειαζομαι πολυ.......:(:(:(

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εγω το εξελαβα ως προσβολη βρισια.Δηλαδη ειμαι ενα κοριτσακι εμφανισιακα χαριτωμενο και ανωριμο και μπερδευτηκα.Εγω αυτο που νιωθω ειναι οτι ειμαι μια κοπελα γυναικα και οταν θελω η η συμπεριφορα μου να ειναι κοριτσιου.Παιδια εχω μπλοκαρει παω παλι πισω.Δε θελω να παω πισω.Επρεπε να τον ρωτησω αμεσως τι ηθελε να πει αλλα ηταν πολλα ατομα αλλα επρεπε γιατι εχω ιδεες να τελειωνω.Το ιδιο ατομο με ειχε πει γρια και καμαρωνα ενω οταν ειπε κοριτσακι πριν 3 μερες θελησα να απομονωθω παλι.Γιατι?Εμφανισιακα ειμαι κοπελα γυναικα αντε και κοριτσι που κολλαει το κοριτσακι?Στο μυαλο ενοχληθηκα αλλα εμφανισιακα εννοουσε εκεινος.Παιζει και επειδη τον ειπα παιδακι και αγορακι αλλα ουτε κοριτσι ειμαι 25 χρονων ειμαι.Παιδια σας χρειαζομαι πολυ.......:(:(:(


Τι εννοείς ήταν πολλά άτομα?
Κάνεις ομαδική συνεδρία?

----------


## weird

Εσύ το εξέλαβες ως προσβολή.
Αυτός όμως μπορεί να μην το εννοούσε έτσι.
Μόνο αν τον ρωτήσεις θα μάθεις.
Ρωτα τον.
Και πες του και πως το εξέλαβες.
Εγώ τουλάχιστον, αυτό πιστεύω οτι είναι το καλύτερο.

----------


## afrula

Αυτο επρεπε να κανω και θα το κανω μια φορα αν και θελω να μου εξηγησει πολλες φορες για να το χωνεψω.Μετα και μια γνωστη μου μου ειπε οτι ειμαι κοριτσι δεν ειμαι γυναικα και εμφανισιακα .Δηλαδη σαν να μου λενε να παω σπιτι μου και να κατσω μεσα για παντα.Τι σημαινει κοριτσι κοπελα γυναικα?Λεξεις ειναι τωρα να μπερδευτω και γιαυτο ΕΛΕΟΣ.Εξαντληθηκα

----------


## weird

Τι σημαίνει για ΕΣΕΝΑ το να σου λέει κάποιος οτι είσαι κορίτσι?
Γιατί το παίρνεις σαν βαριά προσβολή και σαν να σου λένε να κάτσεις σπίτι?

Κι εμένα μου το έχουν πει:)
Αν και είμαι 25 χρονών, το πρόσωπό μου έχει παιδικότητα πάνω του.

----------


## afrula

οχι ημουν με μια φιλη μου και ειχαμε παει για ποτο αρχισα να βγαινω εξω δηλαδη και χαιρομαι ενα μηνα και τσαφ σαν να χαθηκαν ολα .Ολα οσα εχω κανει.Θα τον ρωτησω και επειγει γιατι εχω φουσκωσει απο το αγχος και τη στεναχωρια.Μπορει να ηταν και ο τροπος που μου το ειπε.Τι να πω weird αν κανω ετσι για το κοριτσακι φαντασου να ακουσω εισαι ασχημη.Α!ειπε οτι η φιλη μου ειναι γυναικα εχει το στυλ της γυναικας ενω εγω ειμαι ενα κοριτσακι.Εγω φταιω για ολα οτι με πειραζει εκεινη τη στιγμη θα τους βαζω κατω με την καλη εννοια να μου εξηγουν.Αλλιως δε βλεπω προκοπη.Αλλα γιατι νιωθω οτι ειναι αργα και οτι και αν μου πει εμενα θα μου εχει μεινει αυτο που σας λεω???

----------


## afrula

δε με ενοχλησε το κοριτσι οκ μια κοπελα ειμαι κοπελα κοριτσι το ιδιο ειναι εκτος αν τρελλαθηκα.Το κοριτσακι μου παγωσε το αιμα.Εγω το παιρνω ως προσβολη και λεω κατσε μεσα και να μη ξαναβγεις ολοι τρελλοι ειναι.Η αλλη φιλη μου αυτο ακριβως εννουσε οτι ειμαι κοριτσι με προσωπο παιδικο επιδερμιδα ξερω γω που απο τη Παρασκευη την εχω κανει απο τη στεναχωρια και τα νευρα αγρια και τραχια .

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> οχι ημουν με μια φιλη μου και ειχαμε παει για ποτο αρχισα να βγαινω εξω δηλαδη και χαιρομαι ενα μηνα και τσαφ σαν να χαθηκαν ολα .Ολα οσα εχω κανει.Θα τον ρωτησω και επειγει γιατι εχω φουσκωσει απο το αγχος και τη στεναχωρια.Μπορει να ηταν και ο τροπος που μου το ειπε.Τι να πω weird αν κανω ετσι για το κοριτσακι φαντασου να ακουσω εισαι ασχημη.Α!ειπε οτι η φιλη μου ειναι γυναικα εχει το στυλ της γυναικας ενω εγω ειμαι ενα κοριτσακι.Εγω φταιω για ολα οτι με πειραζει εκεινη τη στιγμη θα τους βαζω κατω με την καλη εννοια να μου εξηγουν.Αλλιως δε βλεπω προκοπη.Αλλα γιατι νιωθω οτι ειναι αργα και οτι και αν μου πει εμενα θα μου εχει μεινει αυτο που σας λεω???


Μήπως σε πείραξε που σε σύγκρινε με τη φίλη σου?
Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά, αυτό που σου έμεινε, μπορεί να αλλάξει αν είσαι διατεθειμένη να ΑκΟΥΣΕΙΣ τί σου λέει και τί εννοούσε.

Εσύ σε θεωρείς κοριτσάκι?

----------


## afrula

οχι κοπελα και γυναικα.Κοριτσακι μπορει μερικες φορες στη συμπεριφορα μου.Ναι φταιει και αυτο οσο αφορα τη φιλη μου .Οχι απο ζηλια ομως αλλα επειδη ακουσα παραλογα πραγματα.Και τι ειναι το κοριτσακι τι η κοπελα τι η γυναικα?Εξωτερικα η εσωτερικα?εγω το βλεπω εξωτερικα.Ασχετως υψος και ηλικια.Τα κανα παλι θαλασσα.Και το ψυχολογο τον ειδα σημερα που βγηκα εξω για 3 φορα τωεα ξεκινω και αυτος παιρνει το ιστορικο γονεις παιδικα χονια και λοιπα.Και εκεινος αυτο μου ειπε οτι λεω εγω και οτι λες και εσυ weird.Αλλα δεν ειναι ατομο να επικοινωνησει αλλα επρεπε να τον πιεσω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> οχι κοπελα και γυναικα.Κοριτσακι μπορει μερικες φορες στη συμπεριφορα μου.Ναι φταιει και αυτο .Οχι απο ζηλια ομως αλλα επειδη ακουσα παραλογα πραγματα.Και τι ειναι το κοριτσακι τι η κοπελα τι η γυναικα?Εξωτερικα η εσωτερικα?εγω το βλεπω εξωτερικα.Ασχετως υψος και ηλικια.Τα κανα παλι θαλασσα.Και το ψυχολογο τον εισα σημερα που βγηκα εξω για 3 φορα τωεα ξεκινω και αυτος παιρνει το ιστορικο γονεις παιδικα χονια και λοιπα.Και εκεινος αυτο μου ειπε οτι λεω εγω και οτι λες και εσυ weird.Αλλα δεν ειναι ατομο να επικοινωνησει αλλα επρεπε να τον πιεσω.


Να επιμείνεις Αφρούλα.
Εξήγησέ του με λεπτομέρειες την αναστάτωση που σου προκάλεσε.
Και το οτι σε ενόχλησε η σύγκριση!

Είσαι και κοπέλα και γυναίκα. Τι πιο υγιές απο αυτό στην ηλικία σου???
Κι εγώ έτσι νιώθω!
Κοπελογυναίκα :))

----------


## afrula

και αν σε πει καποιος καλοθελητης εισαι ενα κοριτσακι δε ν εισαι γυναικα ?Δε θα προσβληθεις?

----------


## afrula

με ενοχλει η λεξη κοριτσι κοριτσακι ειδικα με τετοιο τροπο.Με υποτιμουν νιωθω μπορει να εννοουν και οτι ειμαι ασχημη !

----------


## afrula

και οτι εμφανισιακα εισαι ενα κοριτσι ?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> και αν σε πει καποιος καλοθελητης εισαι ενα κοριτσακι δε ν εισαι γυναικα ?Δε θα προσβληθεις?


Εξαρτάται.
Αν μου το πει το αγόρι μου, θα μου κάτσει κάπως περίεργα. 
Θα αναρωτηθώ αν ικανοποιείται στο κρεβάτι.
Αλλά απο την άλλη, μπορεί και να μου το πει χαιδευτικά, οπότε, κανένα πρόβλημα! Θα είναι η ώρα της αγκαλίτσας.

Αν μου το πει μια κοπέλα, δεν θα με νοιάξει.
Αν μου το πει ο μπαμπάς μου, θα το βρω φυσικό.
Αν μου το πουν στη δουλειά, θα νιώσω ανασφάλεια.

----------


## afrula

εμφανισιακα weird αν στο πουν ?Συγγνωμη κιολας που σε ρωτω.

----------


## weird

Ελεύθερα, ρώτησέ με ότι θέλεις.
Δεν θα μου φανεί σαν βαριά προσβολή.
Θα ρωτήσω γιατί το λένε, τι εννοούν.
Αλλά απο την άλλη, θα μου φανεί σαν μια άποψη κάποιου μπροστά στο baby face μου.
Σιγά τα αβγά δηλαδή..

----------


## afrula

μα το λενε χωρις να ξερουν γιατι το λενε.Τι σημαινει κοριτσακι εμφανισιακα?Αφου ειμαι αυτο που ειπαμε.Θα με τρελλανουν?Και επιμενουν και σε ολους θα συμβαινει αυτο και σε σενα δεν εχει τυχει κατι τετοιο εκτος απο το αγορι σου?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> μα το λενε χωρις να ξερουν γιατι το λενε.Τι σημαινει κοριτσακι εμφανισιακα?Αφου ειμαι αυτο που ειπαμε.Θα με τρελλανουν?Και επιμενουν και σε ολους θα συμβαινει αυτο και σε σενα δεν εχει τυχει κατι τετοιο εκτος απο το αγορι σου?


Nαι, μου έχει τύχει.
Με έχει πει κοριτσάκι πειραχτικά μια φίλη μου, ο μπαμπάς μου, το αφεντικό μου, ένας τύπος κάποτε.
Νομίζω πως πολλές φορές ο κόσμος λεει τέτοιες ατάκες, απλά για να πει κάτι :)

----------


## afrula

και μπερδευομαι και λεω τωρα τι εισαι?Να αλλαξω τα ρουχα μου?να αλλαξω τη συμπεριφορα μου?Ν κανω και κοτσιδακια?δικιο δεν εχω?Αλλα γιατι το πηρα τοσο μα τοσο βαρια?ΣΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ που απαντησες.Παω να κοιμηθω να ηρεμησω.Να σαι παντα καλα.Φιλακια και καληνυχτα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> και μπερδευομαι και λεω τωρα τι εισαι?Να αλλαξω τα ρουχα μου?να αλλαξω τη συμπεριφορα μου?Ν κανω και κοτσιδακια?δικιο δεν εχω?Αλλα γιατι το πηρα τοσο μα τοσο βαρια?ΣΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ που απαντησες.Παω να κοιμηθω να ηρεμησω.Να σαι παντα καλα.Φιλακια και καληνυχτα.


Φιλάκια πολλά!!!!
Κοιμήσου ήσυχα.
Να μην αλλάξεις τίποτα επάνω σου.
Εμένα, όταν με είπαν κοριτσάκι, έμεινα, όπως ήμουν.

----------


## Helena

εχει αρκετες ερμηνειες αυτο αφρουλα ..θες μερικα παραδειγματα?
να σε πει κοριτσακι θελοντας να σε κολακεψει.οτι μικροδειχνεις;)
να σε πει κοριτσακι συγκριτικα με την ηλικια του.σε σχεση με μενα πχ σου ριχνω καποια χρονια απ οτι ειδα στο προφιλ σου ε εισαι κοριτσακι τι να κανουμε ;)
να σε πει κοριτσακι γιατι εννουσε οτι ισως ο αντρας που ειπες οτι θελεις να ειναι μεγαλος για την ηλικια σου..πως λεμε καμια φορα μα τι θελει αυτο ειναι κοριτσακι σε σχεση με τον γερο αυτον ?χε χε
να σε πει κοριτσακι υποτιμητικα (αν και δεν το νομιζω να το εννουσε ετσι.. αν το ειπε ψυχολογος ειναι λιγο κουτο δεν ειναι?δηλαδη,αν προσβαλει ετσι τον &lt;πελατη του&gt;πως θα στεριωσει πελατεια?)

σε καθε περιπτωση οπως ειπε η γουιρντ καλο ειναι να κανετε μια συζητηση σ αυτο που σε ενοχλει

----------


## afrula

τελικα το ακουσα.Εκει που ειχα παρει το σωστο το δρομο ημουν Συνταγμα και τσαφ ακουω 4 ασχημη.Και ειμαι σιγουρη.Ηρθα τα σπασα ολα ,αυτοπεποιθηση δεν ειχα αλλα τωρα και η προσποιητη εξαφανιστηκε και νιωθω σαν κυνηγημενη.Αναπνοες με το ζορι και ολα παλι απο το 0...Δεν το χα ακουσει αλλοτε καθαρα αλλα σημερα επαθα σοκ.Πηρα το μετρο και στο κεφαλι μου ειναι συνεχως αυτη η φραση!!!!!!!παιδια απο Δευτερα οι γιατροι.Τωρα τι κανω???????Τι σημαινει πια η λεξη αυτη??????????Εγω δε βλεπω καποια δυσμορφια ειμαι μια χαρα .Μια λεξη ειναι αλλα πως τη πετανε ετσι????Δε ξερω τι να πω πια...Εξαντληθηκα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αφρούλα....στα έχω ξαναπεί...
Αν δεν έχεις τη μύτη στο κούτελο και κρεατοελιές παντού, στραβό στόμα και μεγάλα αυτιά, είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο να περνάς στο δρόμο και να σε λένε άσχημη. Μήπως δεν αιασθάνεσαι καλα αυτές τις μέρες με την αλλαγή του καιρού και πιστεύεις πως ακούς πράγματα?
Πάρε βαθιές ανάσες και σκέψου καλύτερα: το άκουσες?

----------


## afrula

ναι παιδια ειμαι σιγουρη.Καθονταν στο δρομο και οποια περναγε ελεγαν τα δικα τους.Γιατι εσας δεν σας εχουν πει ποτε?Δε ξερω να κλειστω στον ευατο μου δε ξερω.Στραβοι ειναι?Τι σημαινει πια η λεξη ασχημη?

----------


## afrula

τελος παντων ολα σχεδον τα ειχα λυσει.Κολλησα τωρα στο ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ????Βοηθηστε παιδια με τη λογικη μου εγω το λεω οταν βλεπω καποιον με καποια δυσμορφια πανω του που κανει μπαμ .Οταν ο αλλος δε σαρεσει δε το βρισκεις ομορφο εινι δυνατον να λες ειναι ασχημος????Χαζοι ειναι τρελλοι ειναι .Με το ψυχολογο μια φορα τη βδομαδα τον βλεπω και τη Δευτερα ξεκιναμε γιατι επαιρνε ιστορικο.Τι σημαινει πια αυτη η λεξη?Εγω παντως δε θα τρελαθω θα τρελλανω τους αλλους να το αφησω αν ακουσω παλι ειμαι ασχημη δε προκειται θα τον σαπισω στο ξυλο.Πολλα νευρα βρε παιδια ..........

----------


## weird

Afroula
έχω προσέξει οτι κολλάς σε κάποιες έννοιες.
ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ - ΑΣΧΗΜΗ - ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ.

Είναι σαν να ξέρεις, τί σημαίνουν αυτές οι λέξεις με την λογική σου, αλλά σαν να μην μπορείς να τις νιώσεις, με το συναίσθημά σου.

Θέλεις να σου πω, αν σε βοηθάει, τί σημαίνει για μένα άσχημη?
Καταρχήν η ασχήμια, σημαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό για τον κάθε άνθρωπο, γιατί ο καθένας την αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά. Είναι υποκειμενικό το θέμα.

Για μένα λοιπόν, άσχημος είναι κάποιος που η ψυχή του έχει μέσα πολύ εγωισμό, που τα θέλει όλα για τον εαυτό του, χωρίς να τον νοιάζουν οι άλλοι, 
Κάποιος που σχολιάζει αρνητικά τους άλλους για την εμφάνιση τους, είναι για μένα ασχημος,
κάποιος που ζηλεύει,
που λέει ψέματα για να κερδίσει πράγματα απο τους άλλους, 
που είναι μικρόψυχος.

Αυτός, είναι για μένα ο άσχημος άνθρωπος.

Βλέπεις δηλ. οτι δεν πιστεύω πως η ασχήμια φαίνεται στο πρόσωπο.
Ενα κάπως ιδιόμορφο πρόσωπο ή σώμα, εξωραίζονται, κι έχουν τη δική τους ιδιαίτερη γοητεία, όταν μέσα τους κατοικεί μια όμορφη ψυχή....

Κι εσύ Αφρούλα μου,
μου δίνεις την εντύπωση μιας ψυχής αγνής και καλοσυνάτης,
οπότε, και στο λέω εννοώντας την κάθε μου λέξη,
είναι ένας ΟΜΟΡΦΟΣ ανθρωπος,
όποια και αν είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά του προσώπου ή του σώματός σου, 
τα οποία η ψυχή σου ομορρφαίνει.


Βάλτο αυτό καλά μέσα στο μυαλουδάκι σου,
κι όταν κάποιοι άσχημοι άνθρωποι έρθουν να σε σχολιάσουν,
έχε στο νου οτι επειδή αυτοί οι ίδιοι είναι 
βουτηγμένοι στην ασχήμια τους,
προσπαθούν να κάνουν τους άλλους να νιώσουν σαν και εκείνους,
δηλαδή, άσχημοι.

Μην τους αφήνεις να σε κοροιδεύουν έτσι και να σε πείθουν καλή μου κοπέλα.
Σε φιλώ.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Afroula
> έχω προσέξει οτι κολλάς σε κάποιες έννοιες.
> ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ - ΑΣΧΗΜΗ - ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ.
> 
> Είναι σαν να ξέρεις, τί σημαίνουν αυτές οι λέξεις με την λογική σου, αλλά σαν να μην μπορείς να τις νιώσεις, με το συναίσθημά σου.
> 
> Θέλεις να σου πω, αν σε βοηθάει, τί σημαίνει για μένα άσχημη?
> Καταρχήν η ασχήμια, σημαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό για τον κάθε άνθρωπο, γιατί ο καθένας την αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά. Είναι υποκειμενικό το θέμα.
> ...



καλή μου weird...έχουμε ακριβώς την ίδια απόψη, μόνο που στην περίπτωση της φίλης μας δεν νομίζω πως βασανίζεται απ\' την υποκειμενική έννοια της ασχήμιας, αλλά από την αντικειμενική.
Από παλαιότερους διάλογους που έχω κάνει με την αφρούλα, (δημοσίως φυσικά), έχω την εικόνα της ως \"φυσιολογική\", αν μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση. Το πρόβλημα της ήταν η λευκότητα του δερματός της, κάτι που αποζητάμε όλες οι γυναίκες. Το όλο πρόβλημα και είναι ξεκάθαρο, είναι ψυχολογικό.
Αφρούλα, μίλα με το γιατρό σου γι αυτά που σου λένε ή που ίσως νομίζεις πως σου λένε και κεινος θα ξέρει πως να το αντιμετωπίσεις...

----------


## weird

Εχω μιλήσει κι εγώ με την Αφρούλα Θεοφανία μου, και τις εχω πει τη γνώμη μου για τις εμμονές της. Και για τον ειδικό που θα πρέπει να την βοηθήσει, και για το οτι πρέπει να το δει κατάματα σαν πρόβλημα.

Ωστόσο με ενδιαφέρει να κάνουμε Αφρούλα έναν διάλογο πάνω στις έννοιες, όπως τις αντιλαμβάνεσαι εσύ.

Θα το έβρισκα εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον γιατί πιστεύω οτι δίνεις πολύ βάρος σε κάποιες έννοιες και θα ήθελα να σε ακούσω σε αυτό.

----------


## Empneustns

καμια φορα σκεφτομαι,αν γεννιομασταν ολοι τυφλοι .... ποσοι θα ενδιαφεροντουσαν για την εξωτερικη τους εμφανιση;αφρουλα θα ενδιαφεροσουν εσυ; :)

----------


## afrula

weird σευχαριστω μεσα απο τη καρδια μου που ενδιαφερεσαι για μενα και με εχεις καταλαβει 100%!!!!Εισαι απιστευτη!!Το προβλημα με μενα ειναι οτι κολλαω σε ΛΕΞΕΙΣ!.Αυτο ειναι το προβλημα μου και οτι ακουσω μετρια ,δεν ειναι ομορφη,ειναι ασπρη ,ειναι χοντρη,ειναι ακομα και το ψηλη καταληγουν ολα ΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ.Οκ δε μπορω να βουλωσω το στομα των ανθρωπων που δε νιωθω οτι ειναι ανθρωποι απλως υπαρχουν.Ξερω οτι ο καθενας κουβαλαει τη τρελλα,τη ζηλια η δε ξερει να μιλαει .Αλλα εγω δε μπορω ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΜΩΣΩ.Μπροστα μου εννοειται θα γινει χαμος αλλα πισω μου τι να κανω να ασχολουμαι με τον καθε τρελλο και τη βλακεια που κουβαλαει.Παιδια εχω χασει 5 χρονια απο τη ζωη μου στο φοβο κριτικης της εμφανισης μου.Εχω εξαντληθει πλεον .Και δε θα τους κανω τη χαρη ασχημαινοντας γιατι απομονωνομαι και αρχιζω και τρωω και δε ασχολουμαι καθολου με την εμφανιση μου.Weird ok με λενε ασχημη στραβοι ειναι τωρα εμενα μου κολλαει δε πειραζει σιγα σιγα θα το χωνεψω.Σε αυτο που κολλησα ειναι βεβαια μια βλακεια αλλα για μενα σημερα δε βγηκα καθολου ΕΞΩ!Οταν καποιος σου λεει οτι εχεις ασχημο προσωπο φυσικα εννοει οτι εισαι ασχημη ετσι δεν ειναι??????Να το παρω ετσι οτι με ειπε ασχημη γιατι εχω κολλησει στο προσωπο και το καταστρεφω σιγα σιγα.Σου λεει καποιος εχεις ασχημη φατσα 
τι σημαινει??????Ασχημη δεν εννοει?Πειτε ναι για να ξεμπλοκαρω.Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν ακουσω κατι παω σπιτι σπαω πραγματα,απομονωνομαι 1 μερα και μετα ειμαι επιθετικη,σνομπ και απλησιαστη.Προσπαθω να μεινω στο καθρεφτη μου αλλα γιατι δε μπορω?Γιατι δε το κανω οπως πριν 2 μηνες?Μαλλον επειδη σταματησε η ψυχοθεραπεια με τη παλια μου ψυχολογο και εχω καινουργιο που εχουμε κανει 4 συνεδριες και σημερα τελειωσε το ιστορικο και καινουργιος ψυχιατρος ο καλυτερος να και ενα θετικο επιτελους.Και σκεφτομαι συνεχεια τους αλλους?Η ειρωνια ειναι οτι εχουν φυγει οι ιδεες σε μεγαλο βαθμο .Αλλα εχουν ερθει στο τι λεει ο κοσμος.Γελοια πραγματα .Ασχημο προσωπο δε σημαινει Οτι σε ειπε ασχημη?Σωστη δεν ειμαι ?Παιδια ντρεπομαι που σας τα λεω ολα αυτα αλλα σε ποιον να τα πω .Και Θεοφανια το λυσα το θεμα 3 στα 10 με το ασπρο και γελαω τωρα.Μπορει καποιος να πει εχεις ασχημη φατσα και να μην εννοει οτι εισαι ασχημος?Τοτε ας κλειστω καλυτερα να ηρεμησω,Εγω αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι δε μπορω να ζησω σε αυτη την κοινωνια δε μπορω να αντεξω κανενα σχολιο μπορει να ναι η καταθλιψη δε ξερω αλλα δεν αντεχω να ζω ετσι πια και δεν αισθανομαι και τιποτα πια ξημερωνει βραδιαζει ολα ιδια.:(

----------


## afrula

και εγω ξερω πως ειμαι και ποια ειμαι οι αλλοι ενδιαφερονται και αρχιζω και γινομαι επιθετικη πλεον.Τοσα χρονια ακουγα τωρα ηρθε η ωρα να τις φανε γερα.Αρκει να ειμαι σιγουρη μονο!!!!!!!!Τωρα βρισια πανω στο σοκ μου θα φανε ξυλο δε ξερω.Σκεφτομαι να μη δινω σημασια αφου δεν εχω κατι ασχημο αλλα δε καταλαβα ολα τα μπαζα να κρινουν με ποιο δικαιωμα.Ηρθε η ωρα τους.....

----------


## weird

Σ ευχαριστώ Αφρούλα για τα λόγια σου!
Είναι αλήθεια... για σένα οι λέξεις, έχουν ιδιαίτερο βάρος.
Τις προχωράς, πέφτεις βαθιά μέσα τους, αναρωτιέσαι, τι να σημαίνουν?
Πως τις αντιλαμβάνεται ο καθένας?
Το νόημα έχουν αυτές οι έννοιες, πώς συνδέονται με τις΄λέξεις?

Θεωρώ οτι είσαι ένας πολύ ιδιαίτερος άνθρωπος με ιδιαίτερο τρόπο να σκέφτεσαι, και πρέπει να μάθεις, αυτό να το χρησιμοποιείς με τρόπο θετικό για εσένα, κι όχι να χάνεσαι μέσα του και να σε αρρωσταίνει.

Οι περισσότεροι δεν νοιάζονται για το πώς αντιλαμβάνεται τις έννοιες ο καθένας, ούτε δίνουν τόσο βάρος στο τί εννοούμε όταν λέμε κάτι.


ΕΣΥ όμως, το κάνεις.

Καταρχήν, θέλω να σκεφτείς, ποιές έννοιες σε απασχολούν περισσότερο.

Είναι μάλλον αυτές που περιγράφουν την εμφάνιση μόνο ή και άλλα στοιχεία?

Για παράδειγμα, σε έχει απασχολήσει ποτέ γιατί να λέμε το τραπέζι, τραπέζι?
Τι εννοουμε όταν λέμε κύκλος?
Γιατί λέμε τον ήλιο έτσι? κτλ....

Θα ήθελα να μάθω.

Οσο για την κατάστασή σου, δώσε χρόνο με τον νέο γιατρό, όλα θα πάνε καλά!
Ενταξει, όλοι έχουμε πισωγυρίσματα κάποιες φορές, μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι!
;)
Εδώ είμαστε εμείς, δίπλα σου.

----------


## weird

Δεύτερη ερώτηση....
μου φαίνεται, οτι κάτι σε εμποδίζει να αναπτύξεις την πλευρά σου αυτή που θέλει να διεισδύει στο βάθος των εννοιών....

Μόνη σου το λές, οτι κολλάς στις λέξεις, και απο ένα σημείο και μετά, ΟΛΕΣ καταλήγουν να σημαίνουν για σένα ΄ενα πράγμα : άσχημη. 

Αρα, όλες τις λέξεις τις αντιμετωπίζεις καχύποπτα και αρνητικά και φοβάσαι μην υπονοούν κάποιο τέτοιο κακό σχόλιο.

Αυτό είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου ( το ξέρεις βέβαια οτι δεν είμαι ειδικός ) το σημείο που πρέπει να αλλάξεις, για να απελευθερωθεί το χάρισμά σου, να επικεντρώνεσαι με βάθος στις έννοιες. 

Οταν δεν θα φοβάσαι πια, μήπως οι λέξεις κρύβουν κάτι κακό για εσενα, θα δεις άλλα νοήματα να ξεπηδάνε, πλούσια νοήματα....

Στο εύχομαι πραγματικά Αφρούλα,
και πιστεύω οτι θα το καταφέρεις να ξεμπλοκάρεις.
Ξεκίνα να κλείνεις ανοιχτούς λογαριασμούς που έχεις με το παρελθόν σου!

----------


## weird

Λες πολύ σωστά οτι δεν μπορείς να φιμώσεις τον κόσμο.
Δεν μπορείς να τους απαγορεύσεις να μιλάνε,αυτό είναι σίγουρο.

Μπορείς όμως να κάνεις άλλα πράγματα.
Πχ. να κάνεις μιά ερώτηση ή να δώσεις μια απάντηση..

( απο μέσα σου ή φωναχτά).

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Το προβλημα με μενα ειναι οτι κολλαω σε ΛΕΞΕΙΣ!.Αυτο ειναι το προβλημα μου και οτι ακουσω μετρια ,δεν ειναι ομορφη,ειναι ασπρη ,ειναι χοντρη,ειναι ακομα και το ψηλη *καταληγουν ολα* ΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ.


Καλύτερα να μην έγραφα γιατί σαν άρρεν δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω ειλικρινά....

Αν θες όμως να ξέρεις την αλήθεια απο την ματιά ενός αρσενικού.... Έχουν υπάρξει και μέτριες εμφανισιακά (υποκειμενικό είναι αυτό άλλωστε) που τα κατάφεραν καλύτερα από τις υποτιθέμενες κούκλες στο να μου αφήσουν την εικόνα τους πιο έντονα και πιο όμορφα..

Θυμάμαι για παράδειγμα μια κοπελίτσα στην εφηβεία μου. Οι φίλοι μου έλεγαν οτι είναι ασχημούλα ενω εμένα μου άρεσε ;)

----------


## afrula

weird μου οχι Δοξα τω Θεω δεν εχω προβληματα με αλλα πραγματα.Μονο λεξεις οσον αφορα την εμφανιση την εξωτερικη.Μπερδευομαι παρα μα παρα πολυ αλλα weird μου αν φτασω στο σημειο να μη μενοχλουν τα σχολια να τα ακουω και να μου τα λενε καταφατσα και ουτε καν να μπαινουν στο μυαλο ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΘΑΥΜΑ.Ηδη εχω κανει προοδο οσον αφορα ΤΙΣ 2 ΕΜΜΟΝΕΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ.Τωρα να παθω ΕΜΜΟΝΗ στο τι λεει η σκεφτεται ο καθενας για μενα ΘΑ ΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΧΑΖΟΜΑΡΑ.Και δε μου αξιζει!!!ΑΧ να ξερες ποσα πραγματα θα θελα η μπορω να κανω ......Να βοηθησω κιολας.Αλλα θα γινουν ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ.Απλως δε μπορω να καταλαβω ο κοσμος γιατι κρινει και δε ξερει να μιλαει και αυτο που λεει αλλο εννοει.Πρεπει να εικεντρωθω σε μενα αλλα ο νους μου ειναι στο εξω.Απο την αλλη οχι ΔΕ ΜΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΑΦΩ ΓΙΑ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ των ανθρωπων που δεν εχουν μυαλο.Ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## afrula

weird εισαι απιστευτη!!!Ουτε ψυχολογος να σουν.Να σεχει παντοτε καλα ο Θεος εσενα και τους δικους σου.

----------


## vince

Afrula έχεις ακούσει το τραγούδι Beautiful της Christina Aguilera?

----------


## weird

\"Πρεπει να εικεντρωθω σε μενα αλλα ο νους μου ειναι στο εξω\"

Afroula,
κι εσύ είσαι ένα άτομο ιδιαίτερο, με εκπληκτική διαύγεια και βάθος. 

Πιστεύω πολύ σε σε΄να, οτι θα το λύσεις το παζλ.

Για μένα, όλο το μυστικό κρύβεται σε αυτή σου τη φράση!!!
Ρωτάς και ξαναρωτάς, γιατί δεν μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς τον καθρέπτη σου.
Και να η απάντηση!
Γιατί για να το κάνεις, πρέπει να επικεντρωθείς σε σένα!
Πρέπει να βρεις το κέντρο μέσα σου, κι όχι στο τι λένε οι άλλοι, το έξω απο εσένα.


Θα γιατρυτείς, όταν η κρίση τους δεν θα βαραίνει τόσο πάνω σου, όταν θα μπορείς να πεις : ΕΓΩ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΩ! ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ! Εγώ, με βλέπω έτσι κι έτσι και ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ τι βλέπεις εσύ!


Αυτό πρέπει να καταφέρεις κορίτσι μου.
Να ενδυναμώσεις την δική σου την κρίση, για να μην έχουν τόση βαρύτητα οι έξω κρίσεις.

Εμαθες απο μικρό φαίνεται, να υπάρχεις με βάση το τι λέγαν οι γύρω σου.
Δεν σου έδωσαν χώρο και χρόνο να αναπτύξεις τα δικά σου μάτια, την δική σου κρίση,
και να μπορείς να την υπερασπίζεσαι, χωρίς να χάνεσαι μέσα στα σχόλια των άλλων.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> weird εισαι απιστευτη!!!Ουτε ψυχολογος να σουν.Να σεχει παντοτε καλα ο Θεος εσενα και τους δικους σου.


Σ ευχαριστώ.
Είσαι μια αγνή και όμορφη ψυχή, και άρα, είσαι ένας όμορφος άνθρωπος :)

----------


## weird

\"λέξεις ανθρώπων που δεν έχουν μυαλό\"

Ετσι είναι αφρούλα.
ΕΣΥ τους δίνεις δύναμη πάνω σου!
Μια λέξη που μπορεί να πει ένας βλάκας, ενας επιφανειακός, ένας για την πλάκα του, εσύ θα της δώσεις την βαρύτητα που θα είχε η λέξη, αν την έλεγε κάποιος ώριμος άνθρωπος μετά απο πολύ σκέψη.

Μην το κάνεις αυτό, δεν αξίζει...

σκέψου, ποιό άτομο είναι αυτό που μιλάει, κι αν αξίζει να δώσεις τόση προσοχή και βάρος στη γνώμη του.

----------


## afrula

weird μου εχεις μπει μεσα στο μυαλο μου .Πρεπει να εισαι θαυμασιος ανθρωπος και τιμη μου που μιλαμε.Εκει που κολλαω ειναι οτι εγω ειμαι μια ομορφη κοπελα τωρα κιλα περισσεια απο το αγχος και τα φαρμακα η 2 με 3 σπυρακια δε με ενοχλουν?Απλως επειδη σκεφτομαι με τη λογικη και αντικειμενικα η προσπαθω τουλαχιστον κολλαω και στεναχωριεμαι με τη λεξη αυτη.Που το βλεπει ο καθε ανοητος?Να μη σαρεσει καποια και να πεταξεις ειναι ασχημη δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθεις να εχεις μια δυσμορφια αντε μια μεγαλη μυτη ,να εισαι πολυ χοντρη αλλα ουτε εκει εγω βλεπω κατι ασχημο.Γιαυτο κολλαω!!Τωρα ασχημη λενε και τη ξαδερφη μου που ειναι θεα η κοπελα και εχει κανει και 2 μωρακια.Φαντασου.Ειναι μια λεξη εγω ξερω οτι δεν υπαρχει ασχημια εκτος αν καποιος κανει μπαμ .ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ οτι καθομαι και σκεφτομαι τον ενα και δε σκεφτομαι τους 9 που μου λενε οτι ειμαι μια χαρα ωραια κοπελα και ειμαι αλλα αν εχω ολο αυτο στο μυαλο μου τι θα πει ο καθε βλακας εχω αφησει τον ευατο μου.Λοιπον κατεληξα οτι ειναι μια λεξη οτι ολοι με βλεπουν με τα ιδια ματια οπως με βλεπω εγω σρο καθρεφτη και οτι αν που χεστηκα πια συγγνωμη κιολας αλλα δε ξερεις τι περνω δεν αρεσψ σε καποιον με πει ασχημη ειναι στραβος και τρελλος!!!!!!Εγω αντικειμενικα δεν εχω κατι ασχημο καποια δυσμορφια μεγαλη μυτη πολυ,πολυ χοντρη η κατι εξωγηινο!!Τωρα αν το ακουσω και βαζω τον καθενα κατω να μου πει που βλεπει το ασχημο θα τρελλαθω εντελως.Αλλα αν το ξανακουσω που σπανια θα το ακουσω εγω Θελω να το κανω και ο ψυχολογος μου μου ειπε οτι ακους και σου λενε η νομιζεις οτι ακουσες απο το να σου καταστρεψει τη ζωη ρωτα το εκεινη τη στιγμη.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 
> Τωρα αν το ακουσω και βαζω τον καθενα κατω να μου πει που βλεπει το ασχημο θα τρελλαθω εντελως.



εφαγες πεντε μηνες* απο την ζωη σου για να καταληξεις να γραψεις το παραπανω.
Αν το εννοεις κιολας,
ενα μονοχα εχω να πω:
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!




*μακαρι να μην χρειαζοσουν ουτε μερα αλλα οκ....ολα στη ζωη ειναι.

----------


## afrula

με ειρωνευεσαι η μου φανηκε?

----------


## vince

Πρέπει να σε ειρωνευτούν για να απαντήσεις?

----------


## afrula

δε ξερω ειμαι σε ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση.Δεν εχω δυναμεις και νιωθω χαλια.Και ημουν ετσι και πιο πριν αποταν το ακουσα ,αλλα απο τοτε νιωθω ενα μηδενικο.Θελω συνεχεια να βλεπω τηλεοραση και να κοιμαμαι και να μη βλεπω κανεναν.Δε θελω να κανω κακο στον ευατο μου αλλα αυτο που κανω ειναι χειροτερη αμαρτια!!!Ειμαι ρηχη .Ενω με νοιαζει η ψυχη μου και να προσπαθω να γινομαι καλυτερη πνευματικα εγω κλειδωθηκα στο σπιτι.Δε ξερω τι να πω .Ουτε για να με λυπαται κανεις δεν ειμαι.Και τι να κανω δεν εχω δυναμεις ουτε να περπατησω ειναι και weird λιγο γυναικολογικο το θεμα εχω αμηνορροια 2 μηνες και να βγω και να ακουω η μπορει τον καθε τρελλο που δεν εχει τι να κανει και δε κοιταει τα μουτρα του???ξερω πως ειμαι γιατι συνεχεια σκεφτομαι τους αλλους τι λενε?Πως θα γλυτωσω?Και αμαν με ατο το ασχημη τι σημαινει πια??????

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> .......... κολλαω και στεναχωριεμαι με τη λεξη αυτη. .................................................. .................................................. ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ οτι καθομαι και σκεφτομαι τον ενα και δε σκεφτομαι τους 9 .................................................. .................................................. ......................................
> 
> ο ψυχολογος μου μου ειπε οτι ακους και σου λενε η νομιζεις οτι ακουσες απο το να σου καταστρεψει τη ζωη ρωτα το εκεινη τη στιγμη.


Λοιπόν Αφρούλα μου, αυτή η λέξη, για κάποιους λόγους έχει ένα ιδιαίτερο βάρος για σένα και σου προκαλέι στεναχώρια όταν την πετάνε έτσι.

Απο την άλλη, έχεις την τάση να κολλάς στην αρνητική κριτική και να παραβλέπεις τα θετικά σχόλια. Εϊναι σαν 1 αρνητικό σχόλιο να μπορεί να αναιρέσει την αξία 9 θετικών σχολίων. 

Την ώρα λοιπόν που ακούς ΄κατι τέτοιο, επειδή γωνρίζεις τί επιρροή μπορεί να έχει πάνω σου, ΡΩΤΑ!!!
Πολύ συμφωνώ με τον γιατρό σου.

Τι εννοείς?
Αναφέρεσαι στην εμφάνισή μου?
Γιατί το λες αυτό?

Για να συγουρευτείς Αφρούλα.

Και το επόμενο βήμα, αν τυχόν σιγουρευτείς ότι όντως επρόκειτο για ένα κακοήθες σχόλιο, θα είναι να ΔΙΑΦΩΝΉΣΕΙΣ.
Γιατί, όπως γράφεις και εδώ, θα σηκώσεις το κεφάλι ψηλά και θα πεις, 
Nώθω όμορφη, και δεν με νοιάζει τι λες.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> δε ξερω ειμαι σε ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση.Δεν εχω δυναμεις και νιωθω χαλια.Και απο τι ημουν ετσι και πιο πριν αποταν το ακουσα αλλα απο τοτε νιθω ενα μηδενικο.Θελω συνεχεια να βλεπω τηλεοραση και να κοιμαμαι.Δε θελω ναα κανω κακο στον ευατο μου αλλα αυτο που κανω ειναι χειροτερη αμαρτια!!!Ειμαι ρηχη .Ενω με νοιαζει η ψυχη μου και να προσπαθω να γινομαι καλυτερη πνευματικα εγω κλειδωθηκα στο σπιτι.Δε ξερω τι να πω .Ουτε για να με λυπαται κανεις δεν ειμαι.Και τι να κανω δεν εχω δυναμεις ουτε να περπατησω ειναι και weird λιγο γυναικολογικο το θεμα εχω αμηνορροια 2 μηνες και να βγω και να ακουω η μπορει τον καθε τρελλο που δεν εχει τι να κανει και δε κοιταει τα μουτρα του???


Να σου πω επειδή δεν είμαι πάντα ευγενικός...πόσο καιρό έχουν να σε πηδήξουν?

----------


## afrula

απαξιω...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> δε ξερω ειμαι σε ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση.Δεν εχω δυναμεις και νιωθω χαλια.Και απο τι ημουν ετσι και πιο πριν αποταν το ακουσα αλλα απο τοτε νιθω ενα μηδενικο.Θελω συνεχεια να βλεπω τηλεοραση και να κοιμαμαι.Δε θελω ναα κανω κακο στον ευατο μου αλλα αυτο που κανω ειναι χειροτερη αμαρτια!!!Ειμαι ρηχη .Ενω με νοιαζει η ψυχη μου και να προσπαθω να γινομαι καλυτερη πνευματικα εγω κλειδωθηκα στο σπιτι.Δε ξερω τι να πω .Ουτε για να με λυπαται κανεις δεν ειμαι.Και τι να κανω δεν εχω δυναμεις ουτε να περπατησω ειναι και weird λιγο γυναικολογικο το θεμα εχω αμηνορροια 2 μηνες και να βγω και να ακουω η μπορει τον καθε τρελλο που δεν εχει τι να κανει και δε κοιταει τα μουτρα του???



Αφρούλα. Μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου!
Αν θέλεις την γνώμη μου, αυτό που βλέπω με τα δικά μου μάτια, είναι ένας άνθρωπος που έχει μέσα του πολύ βάθος, αλλά ακόμα, δεν έχει βρει τον τρόπο να επικοινωνήσει μαζί του.

Σου το λέω με κάθε ειλικρίνεια. 
Σαν κάτι να σε μπλοκάρει να πας πολύ μέσα σου... κάτι που έρχεται απο το παρελθόν και που έχει πάρει αυτή τη μορφή παιχνιδιού του μυαλού σου.

Θα το λύσεις Αφρούλα μου, θα βρεις τρόπο να μην καταλήγουν όλα τα σχόλια να σημαίνουν για σένα άσχημη.΄Και θα μπορείς να αντιτάσσεις την δική σου κρίση στους άλλους.

Εγώ βλέπω μεγάλη πρόοδο σε σένα απο τότε που ξεκίνησες να γράφεις.

Είσαι ένας άνθρωπος που παλεύει πολύ με τον εαυτό του και αυτό το σέβομαι αφάνταστα :)

Ποτέ δεν αμφέβαλα οτι σε νοιάζει η ψυχή σου και η πνευμαατική σου εξύψωση.

Αλήθεια, θεωρείς οτι το να ασχολείται κάποιος με το να είναι όμορφος ή ποθητός, είναι βλαπτικό για την ψυχή και το πνεύμα?

Θα μου άρεσε να συζητήσουμε πάνω σε αυτό.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Ελεος βρε αφρουλα να τα θεωρεις ολα αμαρτιες. Πως θα ζησεις την ζωη σου ετσι; Λογικο ειναι να τα περνας ολα αυτα απο την στιγμη που σου εχουν κανει πλυση εγκεφαλου πως ολα οσα κανει καθε φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος ειναι αμαρτιες. Ζησε επιτελους και σταματα να κλαιγεσαι χωρις λογο

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by afrula_
> δε ξερω ειμαι σε ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση.Δεν εχω δυναμεις και νιωθω χαλια.Και απο τι ημουν ετσι και πιο πριν αποταν το ακουσα αλλα απο τοτε νιθω ενα μηδενικο.Θελω συνεχεια να βλεπω τηλεοραση και να κοιμαμαι.Δε θελω ναα κανω κακο στον ευατο μου αλλα αυτο που κανω ειναι χειροτερη αμαρτια!!!Ειμαι ρηχη .Ενω με νοιαζει η ψυχη μου και να προσπαθω να γινομαι καλυτερη πνευματικα εγω κλειδωθηκα στο σπιτι.Δε ξερω τι να πω .Ουτε για να με λυπαται κανεις δεν ειμαι.Και τι να κανω δεν εχω δυναμεις ουτε να περπατησω ειναι και weird λιγο γυναικολογικο το θεμα εχω αμηνορροια 2 μηνες και να βγω και να ακουω η μπορει τον καθε τρελλο που δεν εχει τι να κανει και δε κοιταει τα μουτρα του???
> 
> 
> Να σου πω επειδή δεν είμαι πάντα ευγενικός...πόσο καιρό έχουν να σε πηδήξουν?


Ωρες ώρες καλύτερα να κάνεις πως δεν διάβασες ή πως δεν άκουσες κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## weird

Ρε παιδιά
αυτό κάνει η Αδφρούλα??
Κλαίγεται χωρίς λόγο?
Δείξτε λίγο σεβασμό.
ΕΛΕΟΣ.
Ο άνθρωπος εκθέτει το πρόβλημά του.

----------


## afrula

και εγω αυτο θελω να κανω weird απλως λεω θα με περασουν για τρελλη!!Αλλα και εγω και ο ψυχολογος ειπαμε τι μας νοιαζει θα τους ξαναδουμε ?Το θεμα ειναι εγω να νιωσω ελευθερη πια!!!!Δε το πιστευω αυτο ειχα αποφασισει να κανω.weird εισαι πανεξυπνη και μεχεις πιασει αμεσως.Σου ευχομαι οτι επιθυμεις να πραγματοποιηθει γρηγορα μεσα απο τη ψυχη μου και αυτο που κανεις και με βοηθας ενω καποιοι αλλοι γελανε ξερεις οτι θα σου ρθουν ολα τα καλα μαζι.Η λεξη ασχημη αυτο δε σημαινει οταν καποιος εχει δυσμορφια η δεν αρεσεις σε καποιον και τη πεταει απο το αχυρο μυαλο του?Σωστα?Αφου εγω και γνωστοι και αγνωστοι με βλεπουν μια χαρα και μαλιστα ομορφη που το βλεπει ο αλλος εχει οραματα??Αν εχεις χρονο οποτε εχεις να μου εξηγησεις τι σημαινει η λεξη αυτη???

----------


## weird

Πετάγεται ο ένας, λέει , άργησες αλλά το κατάλαβες.
Πετάγεται ο άλλος, πόσο καιρό έχουν να σε πηδήξουν.
Κι έρχεται κι ο τρίτος, με το σταμάτα να κλαίγεσαι!!
Μπράβο σας παιδιά.
Είστε χάρμα οφθαλμού.
Αλλο τίποτα δε λέω.

----------


## afrula

weird δε με νοιαζει η γνωμη τους οποτε αστους δεν αξιζουν.Αστους στα συννεφακια τους...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> και εγω αυτο θελω να κανω weird απλως λεω θα με περασουν για τρελλη!!Αλλα και εγω και ο ψυχολογος ειπαμε τι μας νοιαζει θα τους ξαναδουμε ?Το θεμα ειναι εγω να νιωσω ελευθερη πια!!!!Δε το πιστευω αυτο ειχα αποφασισει να κανω.weird εισαι πανεξυπνη και μεχεις πιασει αμεσως.Σου ευχομαι οτι επιθυμεις να πραγματοποιηθει γρηγορα μεσα απο τη ψυχη μου και αυτο που κανεις και με βοηθας ενω καποιοι αλλοι γελανε ξερεις οτι θα σου ρθουν ολα τα καλα μαζι.Η λεξη ασχημη αυτο δε σημαινει οταν καποιος εχει δυσμορφια η δεν αρεσεις σε καποιον και τη πεταει απο το αχυρο μυαλο του?Σωστα?Αφου εγω και γνωστοι και αγνωστοι με βλεπουν μια χαρα και μαλιστα ομορφη που το βλεπει ο αλλος εχει οραματα??Αν εχεις χρονο οποτε εχεις να μου εξηγησεις τι σημαινει η λεξη αυτη???


Κορίστσι μου έχω πολύ χρόνο.
Λοιπόν, νομίζω ότι ο ψυχολόγος έχει δίκιο.

Δεν σε νοιάζει το τι θα πουν ή θα σκεφτούν ή πόσο θα εκτεθείς.

ΕΣΥ ΡΩΤΑ.
με κάθε κόστος.

Γιατί γλυκιά μου, όταν κάνεις το βήμα αυτό, θα απελευθερωθείς. 

\" το θέμα είναι εγώ να νιώσω ελεύθερη πια!!\"

Και θα νιώσεις καλή μου.
Κάνελίγη υπομονή ακόμα, έχεις κάνει πολλά΄βήματα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> weird δε με νοιαζει η γνωμη τους οποτε αστους δεν αξιζουν.Αστους στα συννεφακια τους...


Ετσι σε θέλω!!!
Να λες, δεν ασχολούμαι ;)
ορίστε, να που θα μου το διδάξεις και εμένα :)))

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> με ειρωνευεσαι η μου φανηκε?


βρε αφρουλα,
πρεπει και εδω μεσα να εξηγουμε τα αυτονοητα???
καλα εξω οταν περπατας ερμηνευεις διαφορα και το καταλαβαινω.

Αλλα και εδω μεσα???


Ενα μπραβο σου ειπα
(που το λεω σπανια, ισως να εισαι η μοναδικη)
και με κανεις να το μετανιωνω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by afrula_
> δε ξερω ειμαι σε ασχημη ψυχολογικη κατασταση.Δεν εχω δυναμεις και νιωθω χαλια.Και απο τι ημουν ετσι και πιο πριν αποταν το ακουσα αλλα απο τοτε νιθω ενα μηδενικο.Θελω συνεχεια να βλεπω τηλεοραση και να κοιμαμαι.Δε θελω ναα κανω κακο στον ευατο μου αλλα αυτο που κανω ειναι χειροτερη αμαρτια!!!Ειμαι ρηχη .Ενω με νοιαζει η ψυχη μου και να προσπαθω να γινομαι καλυτερη πνευματικα εγω κλειδωθηκα στο σπιτι.Δε ξερω τι να πω .Ουτε για να με λυπαται κανεις δεν ειμαι.Και τι να κανω δεν εχω δυναμεις ουτε να περπατησω ειναι και weird λιγο γυναικολογικο το θεμα εχω αμηνορροια 2 μηνες και να βγω και να ακουω η μπορει τον καθε τρελλο που δεν εχει τι να κανει και δε κοιταει τα μουτρα του???
> 
> 
> Να σου πω επειδή δεν είμαι πάντα ευγενικός...πόσο καιρό έχουν να σε πηδήξουν?



ελα ρε συ βινς τωρα.....
ειναι ερωτηση αυτη και μαλιστα δημοσια???
σορρυ κιολας αλλα αν μη τι αλλο,
η συγκεκριμενη δεν εχει δωσει τετοιο θαρρος σε κανενα για να δεχεται τετοιες ερωτησεις.

----------


## afrula

weird μου ελεγα η θα τους βρισω δειρω και εγω δε ξερω τι η το καλυτερο να τους αφησω ησυχους αφου εγω δεν εχω κατι.Αλλα αυτο που θελω μεσα απο τη ψυχη μου ειναι να τους ΡΩΤΑΩ!!!το εκανα πριν 2 βδομαδες και το ελυσα.Ετσι θα λυθει το θεμα μου αρκει να μαι σιγουρη αλλα και λιγο να μαι παλι θα ρωταω αν τυχει βεβαια.Και ας μου πουν οτι θελουν το πιο πιθανο ειναι δεν εισαι ομορφη εισαι μετρια τωρα αν μου πει ασχημη ειμαι περιεργη που θα τοδει το ασχημο.Μονο που φοβαμαι τις αντιδρασεις μου μη τους δειρω γιατι νευριαζω και γινομαι αλλη.Αλλα 100 τοις 100 δε θα το ακουσω .

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κι έρχεται κι ο τρίτος, με το σταμάτα να κλαίγεσαι!!
> Μπράβο σας παιδιά.
> Είστε χάρμα οφθαλμού.
> Αλλο τίποτα δε λέω.


Τον τριτο να τον αφησεις στην ακρη και αν θες να κρινεις τοτε κρινε τον εαυτο σου. Ενταξει;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> 
> 
> Ζησε επιτελους και σταματα να κλαιγεσαι χωρις λογο



σταματα και εσυ να λες βλακειες,
λες να τα κανει ολα αυτα για να μας κανει πλακα??

Προφανως και εχει λογο - μην πω και λογους.


Καλα δεν βλεπεται οτι δινει τον αγωνα της η κοπελα και οτι εχει κανει τεραστιες προσπαθειες για να φτασει σε αυτη την βελτιωση σημερα???

Ειναι αναγκη να διαβαζει βλακειες?

----------


## weird

Θέλω να μοιραστώ κάτι μαζί σου.

Οταν ήμουν άρρωστη, έιχα διάφορα συμπτώματα.
Κάποια απο αυτά, ήταν να τρέμουν τα χέρια μου, όταν ήμουν σε κόσμο, ή να συσπάται το πρόσωπό μου, κάτι σαν τικ.


Αυτό που έκανα και με βοήθησε, ήταν να λέω, άσε τους άλλους να το δουν. Αστους να δουν το τρέμουλο και μην σε νοιάζει τί θα πουν ή πως θα το σχολιάσουν. 

Ετσι έλεγα μέσα μου, δεν με νοιάζει, σημασία έχει να νίωσω εγώ ελευθερη. 
Και το έκανα, αφεθηκα, εκτέθηκα και πολλές φορές, φοβόμουν κι εγώ μην με πάρουν για τρελή ή προβληματική αλλά το έκανα. Προχωρούσα.
Πολλές φορές μιλούσα για την δυσκολία μου, ή άγηνα τους άλλους να τη δουν.

Κι ας έλεγαν ότι ήθελαν.
Αυτό με βοήθησε και με απευλευθέρωσε!!
Ετσι κι εσύ καλή μου.
Ρώτα τους.
Τί είπες?
Ακουσα καλά ή μου φάνηκε?
Γιατί το είπες?


Κάντο! 
:))

----------


## weird

Γειά σου ρε Κρίνο, σε παραδέχομαι. :)

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Οποιοι δεν καταλαβαν τι εγραψα τοτε ειναι προβλημα τους. Ειναι απλα τα πραγματα

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> weird μου ελεγα η θα τους βρισω δειρω και εγω δε ξερω τι η το καλυτερο να τους αφησω ησυχους αφου εγω δεν εχω κατι.Αλλα αυτο που θελω μεσα απο τη ψυχη μου ειναι να τους ΡΩΤΑΩ!!!το εκανα πριν 2 βδομαδες και το ελυσα.Ετσι θα λυθει το θεμα μου αρκει να μαι σιγουρη αλλα και λιγο να μαι παλι θα ρωταω αν τυχει βεβαια.Και ας μου πουν οτι θελουν το πιο πιθανο ειναι δεν εισαι ομορφη εισαι μετρια τωρα αν μου πει ασχημη ειμαι περιεργη που θα τοδει το ασχημο.Μονο που φοβαμαι τις αντιδρασεις μου μη τους δειρω γιατι νευριαζω και γινομαι αλλη.Αλλα 100 τοις 100 δε θα το ακουσω .


Μπράβο!
Σταμάτησες να ερμνηνεύεις τί εννοούσε ο άλλος και των ρώτησες ευθέως!
Αυτό είναι η λύση.
Το ίδιο που έκανες και με τον Κρίνο.
Πριν βγάλεις συμπέρασμα, τον ρώτησες αν σε ειρωνεύεται.
Κι αυτό το θεωρώ μεγάλη πρόοδο σε σένα.

----------


## afrula

να σου πω την αληθεια KRINO δεν πιστεψα οτι με ειρωνευτηκες αληθεια αλλα μετα πεταχτηκε ο καλικατζαρος και λεω τι γινεται?Συγγνωμη ΚRINO.Οσο για τον αλλο κατι τετοια σκατα υπαρχουν εξω και καθομαι και ασχολουμαι.Συγγνωμη weird αλλα καταστρεφομαι για αορατα οντα..:P

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don\'t worry δεν πάω για υποψήφιος δήμαρχος ωστε να προσπαθώ να αποσπάσω ψήφους. Η συμπεριφορά μου εδω μέσα αντικατοπτρίζει την κάθε στιγμή όπως την βιώνω μέσα μου και την παράγω προς τα έξω.

----------


## weird

Χαχχαχχα μη μου ζητάς συγνώμη βρε!
Κι εγώ καταστράφηκα...για λίγο όμως ε...
;)

----------


## krino

weird ,
χμμμμμμμ.... 








Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα 
εκανες μια λαθος εκτιμηση, δεν χρειαζεται να το αναλυσουμε αλλο.




Αν νομιζετε οτι μπορειτε να δειξετε μια κατευθυνση που μεχρι στιγμες δεν εχει ειπωθει εχει καλως,
αλλιως να μη συσκοτιζουμε αλλο τα πραγματα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> να σου πω την αληθεια KRINO δεν πιστεψα οτι με ειρωνευτηκες αληθεια αλλα μετα πεταχτηκε ο καλικατζαρος και λεω τι γινεται?Συγγνωμη ΚRINO.Οσο για τον αλλο κατι τετοια σκατα υπαρχουν εξω και καθομαι και ασχολουμαι.Συγγνωμη weird αλλα καταστρεφομαι για αορατα οντα..:P



μην χαρακτηριζεις αδικως,
πισω απο μια οθονη πολλα μπορουν να ειπωθουν και χωρις λογο.

Δεν χρειαζεται καμια συγνωμη προς κανενα,
σημασια εδω εχει το τι περνας και πως το βιωνεις.

----------


## afrula

Γιατι οποιον ρωταω τι σημαινει ασχημη δεν απανταει?Στο ψυχολογο θα παω τη Δευτερα.Αλλα αν εχεις χρονο εσυ τι πιστευεις κυριως στις κοπελες οτι σημαινει η λεξη ασχημη?Αυτα που λεω και εγω δεν ειναι?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



οτι και να βιωνεις δεν μπορεις να επι-βιωνεις πανω σε αλλους.
Χρησιμο θα ηταν, αν κατι αντι να βοηθησει, θα ερχινε τον αλλο πολυ χαμηλα, καλυτερα διοχετευσε το οπου αλλου νομιζεις.

----------


## weird

Για σένα λοιπόν η λέξη άσχημη, σημαίνει δυσμορφία ή οτι δεν αρέσεις σε κάποιον, σωστά?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Γιατι οποιον ρωταω τι σημαινει ασχημη δεν απανταει?Στο ψυχολογο θα παω τη Δευτερα.Αλλα αν εχεις χρονο εσυ τι πιστευεις κυριως στις κοπελες οτι σημαινει η λεξη ασχημη?Αυτα που λεω και εγω δεν ειναι?


Αν δεις τις απαντήσεις, μου θα δεις οτι σου απάντησα ήδη πάνω στο τι θεωρώ εγώ προσωπικά ομορφιά ή ασχήμια.
Αλλά θα σου απαντήσω ξανά και ξανά.
Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. 

Λοιπόν, για μένα, έτσι σαν πρώτη εκτίμηση η ασχημη κοπέλα, σημαίνει αυτή που είναι άχαρη. ( ΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΙΑΚΗΣ ΑΠΟΨΗΣ).

Ακόμα όμως και μια επιφανειακά άσχημη, μπορώ να την βρω όμορφη και γοητευτική αν δω το μέσα της.

----------


## afrula

ναι λογικα η για τους αντρες δεν τους ελκυεις?Δεν εχω κατι παραξενο και εξωγηινο ειμαι οπως ολες οι κοπελες αλλα ειμαι και μια χαρα εννοω ομορφη.Δεν εχω ουτε μυτη μεχρι το πατωμα ουτε αυτια ξωτικου ουτε κερατα ουτε τιποτα αφυσικο.Πιστευω καταλαβες .

----------


## afrula

ναι αλλα οταν βλεπεις μια χαρα μια κοπελα για ποιο λογο να τη πεις ασχημη?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ναι αλλα οταν βλεπεις μια χαρα μια κοπελα για ποιο λογο να τη πεις ασχημη?


Ακριβώς επειδή κάποια πράγματα είναι υποκειμενικά, κι ο καθένας βλέπει διαφορετικά την ασχήμια, καλό είναι να ρωτάς \"για ποιό λόγο με είπες άσχημη?\"
Τις προάλλες ας πούμε που ρώτησες και σε βοήθησε αυτό λες, τί απάντηση σου έδωσαν?
Αν θες απαντάς...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ναι λογικα η για τους αντρες δεν τους ελκυεις?Δεν εχω κατι παραξενο και εξωγηινο ειμαι οπως ολες οι κοπελες αλλα ειμαι και μια χαρα εννοω ομορφη.Δεν εχω ουτε μυτη μεχρι το πατωμα ουτε αυτια ξωτικου ουτε κερατα ουτε τιποτα αφυσικο.Πιστευω καταλαβες .


Κοίτα σε άλλους άντρες αρέσει το κοντό σώμα σε άλλους το ψηλό, το γεμάτο ή το αδύνατο... τα γούστα διαφέρουν.
Σίγουρα πάντως, οι άντρες, όταν λενε μια κοπέλα άσχημη, μου φαίνεται οτι εννοούν μη ελκυστική για τους ίδιους.
Ενώ όταν οι γυναίκες λένε μια κοπέλα άσχημη, εννοούν, μια μη αντάξια αντίπαλό τους ;)

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

πολύς κόσμος κακοχαρακτηρίζει κάποιον με σκοπό να τον πληγώσει.
ξέρουν πιο είναι το αδύνατό σου σημείο και σε χτυπάνε εκεί.

οι γυναίκες συνήθως λένε κάποια άσχημη όταν τη ζηλεύουν

----------


## afrula

με ειπαν μετρια και ρωτησα τι εννοειτε?ασχημη?Και πεταχτηκαν ηταν 4 ατομα με μια φωνη και φωναξαν οχι !!χα!εκει ησυχασα.Απλως οτι εχω κιλα παραπανω.Αρα ασχημη ειναι μια λεξη δε σημαινει οτι εγω εχω κατι πανω μου αφυσικο απο τις υπολοιπες κοπελες?Αρα επειδη εγω εχω στο μυαλο μου οπως και ολοι οι λογικοι ανθρωποι οτι σημαινει ΔΥΣΜΟΡΦΙΑ καταλαβες γιατι κολλαω και εχω χασει 4 χρονια απο τη ζωη μου?

----------


## afrula

ναι και που ξερει ο αγνωστος οτι εκει ειναι το αδυνατο μου σημειο?Δηλαδη να μου το πει απο ζηλια μηπως τσιμπησω και ασχοληθω?Η να με κανει να χασω την αυτοπεποιθηση μου η να στεναχωρηθω?Τι χαζοι ανθρωποι υπαρχουν !!!Αλλα δε φταινε αυτοι ΜΟΝΑΧΑ εγω!!!!!!!!που ασχολουμαι με τα πατσαβουρια.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> με ειπαν μετρια και ρωτησα τι εννοειτε?ασχημη?Και πεταχτηκαν ηταν 4 ατομα με μια φωνη και φωναξαν οχι !!χα!εκει ησυχασα.Απλως οτι εχω κιλα παραπανω.Αρα ασχημη ειναι μια λεξη δε σημαινει οτι εγω εχω κατι πανω μου αφυσικο απο τις υπολοιπες κοπελες?Αρα επειδη εγω εχω στο μυαλο μου οπως και ολοι οι λογικοι ανθρωποι οτι σημαινει ΔΥΣΜΟΡΦΙΑ καταλαβες γιατι κολλαω και εχω χασει 4 χρονια απο τη ζωη μου?


Αφρο μου....

για κάποιον λόγο για σένα μέτρια/ψηλή/γεμάτη = άσχημη= δυσμορφία + μη φυσιολογικό.

Εχεις βρει για ποιόν λόγο έχεις συνδέσει τόσα πράγματα με αυτή τη λέξη?

----------


## weird

Σου είπα, για εμένα, άσχημη σημαίνει άχαρη.

Δεν έχω συνδέσει την ασχήμια με δυσμορφία. Οχι μόνο με αυτό τουλάχιστον.

----------


## weird

Θα πρέπει να φύγω σε λίγο γιατί έχω απο ώρα τελειώσει την δουλειά μου...

Είσαι σε καλό δρόμο.

Θα περιμένω νέα σου, κοίτα μόνο να ρωτάς!
Να ρωτάς, χωρίς φόβο και πάθος και κυρίως, χωρίς να σε νοιάζει πως θα φανεί στους άλλους.

Το μόνο που έχει σημασία είναι η ελευθερία σου, που παλεύεις να κατακτήσεις :)

----------


## vince

Afrula φαίνεται πως προκαλείς την οργή των αντρών. Κάτσε και σκέψου για λίγο γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό.

Η αθυροστομία μου ήταν απαράδεκτη και οφείλω να ζητήσω έστω μια τυπική συγνώμη. Συμβαίνουν αυτά.

Bad day , bad mouth...:)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Afrula φαίνεται πως προκαλείς την οργή των αντρών. Κάτσε και σκέψου για λίγο γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό.
> 
> Η αθυροστομία μου ήταν απαράδεκτη και οφείλω να ζητήσω έστω μια τυπική συγνώμη. Συμβαίνουν αυτά.
> 
> Bad day , bad mouth...:)


Παρεμβαίνω γιατί μιλάμε δημόσια, αλλά vince, δεν νομίζω οτι αντιπροσωπεύεις όλους τους άντρες. Λίγο αυθαίρετο το βρίσκω αυτό.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vince_
> Afrula φαίνεται πως προκαλείς την οργή των αντρών. Κάτσε και σκέψου για λίγο γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό.
> 
> Η αθυροστομία μου ήταν απαράδεκτη και οφείλω να ζητήσω έστω μια τυπική συγνώμη. Συμβαίνουν αυτά.
> ...


Μια παρατήρηση έκανα. Είμαι δεκτός σε κάθε πολιτισμένη άποψη. Επίσης θεωρώ πως ένας άνθρωπος (όποιος και αν είναι αυτός) χάνει το δίκιο του όταν μιλάει έτσι όπως μίλησα. Μπορεί να είχα δίκιο στην προκειμένη περίπτωση αλλά το έχασα με τον τρόπο μου.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vince_
> Afrula φαίνεται πως προκαλείς την οργή των αντρών. Κάτσε και σκέψου για λίγο γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό.
> 
> Η αθυροστομία μου ήταν απαράδεκτη και οφείλω να ζητήσω έστω μια τυπική συγνώμη. Συμβαίνουν αυτά.
> ...


Συμφωνώ κ συγκεκριμένα vince αντιπροσωπεύεις μόνο τον εαυτό σου.Δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να μπει σε σκέψεις η αφρούλα αλλά ίσως εσύ σχετικά με το λόγο που σε εξόργισε...

----------


## weird

Ακριβώς. Συμφωνώ με την Άρσι.
Αναφέρεσαι σε κάποιο δίκιο, που δεν διεκδίκησες σωστά.
Κι αυτό το δίκιο έχει να κάνει με τους λόγους της οργής σου.

Μαλλον δικό σου είναι το θέμα vince, παρά της Αφρος.

----------


## vince

Θα μπορούσα να πω πως η αλληλεπίδραση μου με την αφρούλα ήταν άσχημη αλλά δεν μπορώ να το πω αυτό γιατί δεν υπήρξε καν αλληλεπίδραση...

Τεσπά αφρούλα να σαι καλά για το ενδιαφέρον που έδειξες. Μπορεί να μην βρίσκουν όλοι το δίκιο τους αλλά μερικοί παίρνουν αυτό που τους αξίζει. Να\'σαι καλά και να μην ψάχνςεις την επιβεβαίωση απο τρελούς όπως λες. Τρελούς σαν αυτόν που σε πλήγωσε..

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Θα μπορούσα να πω πως η αλληλεπίδραση μου με την αφρούλα ήταν άσχημη αλλά δεν μπορώ να το πω αυτό γιατί δεν υπήρξε καν αλληλεπίδραση...
> 
> Τεσπά αφρούλα να σαι καλά για το ενδιαφέρον που έδειξες. Μπορεί να μην βρίσκουν όλοι το δίκιο τους αλλά μερικοί παίρνουν αυτό που τους αξίζει. Να\'σαι καλά και να μην ψάχνςεις την επιβεβαίωση απο τρελούς όπως λες. Τρελούς σαν αυτόν που σε πλήγωσε..


Vince, μπορώ να κατανοήσω τα αίτια που βρίσκονται πίσω απο τη συμπεριφορά σου...
Ενιωσες οτι κάπου αδικήθηκες και ξέσπασες έτσι, αν το κατάλαβα σωστά.
Και ίσως, η μεγάλη ευαισθησία που έχεις ως άνθρωπος, να σε έκανε να δοκιμάσεις έντονα συναισθήματα, τα οποία δεν είναι πάντα εύκολο στο να τα διαχειριστεί κανείς.

Αν θέλεις, μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε ανοιχτά για το πού ένιωσες αδικημένος.Ξέρεις αυτό καμιά φορά είναι βοηθητικό, γιατί βλέπεις, πως το είδε κι ο αλλος( η αφρούλα εν προκειμένω) , επικοινωνόντας το τί είδες εσύ, μαζί του.

Εντάξει, τέτοιες αντιδράσεις, για μένα, δείχνουν μια υπέρμετρη ευαισθησία, που κάπου ψάχνει κι αυτή να εξωτερικευτεί. Οσο αντιφατικό κι αν ακούγεται.

υγ. δεν νομίζω οτι αυτού του είδους η δυσκολία έχει να κάνει με οποιαδήποτε \"τρέλα\".

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Εντάξει, τέτοιες αντιδράσεις, για μένα, δείχνουν μια υπέρμετρη ευαισθησία, που κάπου ψάχνει κι αυτή να εξωτερικευτεί. Οσο αντιφατικό κι αν ακούγεται.
> 
> υγ. δεν νομίζω οτι αυτού του είδους η δυσκολία έχει να κάνει με οποιαδήποτε \"τρέλα\".


μια υπερμετρη ευαισθησια δεν ξερω ποσο μπορει να τσαλαπατάει το προβλημα που εκθετει ενας αλλος ανθρωπος. 

Κατα τα άλλα δεν βρισκω καποια συσχετικη τρελας με την συγκεκριμενη αντιδραση. Θα τολμουσα να πω, πώς μαλλον σαν \"αλλοθι\" βλεπω τη συσχετιση που αναφέρθηκε.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vince_
> Θα μπορούσα να πω πως η αλληλεπίδραση μου με την αφρούλα ήταν άσχημη αλλά δεν μπορώ να το πω αυτό γιατί δεν υπήρξε καν αλληλεπίδραση...
> 
> Τεσπά αφρούλα να σαι καλά για το ενδιαφέρον που έδειξες. Μπορεί να μην βρίσκουν όλοι το δίκιο τους αλλά μερικοί παίρνουν αυτό που τους αξίζει. Να\'σαι καλά και να μην ψάχνςεις την επιβεβαίωση απο τρελούς όπως λες. Τρελούς σαν αυτόν που σε πλήγωσε..
> ...


Ευαισθησία. Πράγματι. Και μερικές φορές καλό είναι να ξέρουμε ότι όταν η ευαισθησία μας συναντάει την αναισθησία τότε η αντίδραση είναι αναπόφευκτη. 

Θα ήθελα μάλιστα να μιλήσω και πιο γενικά για το παραπάνω. Η αντίδραση με την απόφαση είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. 

Αναρωτιέμαι αν είμαι άνθρωπος που παίρνει αποφάσεις χωρίς να ξέρει αν είναι σωστές αλλά με την ελπίδα οτι οι αποφάσεις αυτές θα είναι σωστές ή οτι απλά η στιγμή της αντίδρασης παράγει την απόφαση της ανάγκης. Ανάγκη για εξωτερίκευση..ανάγκη για επιβολή... η μήπως ανάγκη για επικοινωνία και συμπαράσταση? Όταν δηλαδή η ανάγκη αυτή δεν εκπληρώνεται το αυτονοούμενο είναι η κακιά αντίδραση?

Θυμάμαι τον De Niro στην ταινία Frankenstein να λέει τα εξής...

...Η αγάπη και το μίσος συνυπάρχουν μέσα μου. Όταν δεν μπορώ να ικανοποιήσω το ένα, ικανοποιώ το άλλο...

Μερικές σκέψεις και να με συγχωράτε αν ξεφεύγω από το θέμα..

----------


## weird

Συχνά ( και μην το πάρεις προσωπικά vince το λέω γενικά και δεν εξαιρώ ούτε τον εαυτό μου, παλιότερα κυρίως) 
η υπερευαισθησία καταλήγει σε σκληρότητα μέσα απο μία επίθεση που δεν είναι παρά η άμυνα ενός πληγωμένου. 
Ναι, αυτή η επίθεση πολύ πιθανόν να τσαλαπατά τον άλλο, όπως και το ίδιο το άτομο που νιώθει τύψεις ή άσχημα μετά.
Συχνά η υπερευαισθησία, κρύβει μέσα της πολύ εγωισμό. Αυτό το έχω καταλάβει πάλι απο προσωπική πείρα. 

Ολα αυτά, δεν τα λέω για να δικαιολογήσω μια συμπεριφορά ( αυτή του Vince) αλλά για να την κατανοήσω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> 
> 
> 
> Ευαισθησία. Πράγματι. Και μερικές φορές καλό είναι να ξέρουμε ότι όταν η ευαισθησία μας συναντάει την αναισθησία τότε η αντίδραση είναι αναπόφευκτη. 
> 
> Θα ήθελα μάλιστα να μιλήσω και πιο γενικά για το παραπάνω. Η αντίδραση με την απόφαση είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα. 
> 
> Νομίζω πως όταν αντιδράς χωρίς να έχεις πρώτα σκεφτεί / αποφασίσει, εκεί αυτά τα δύο διαχωρίζονται. 
> ...


Είναι σαν να λες, αγκάλιασέ με, γιατί αλλιώς θα σε χαστουκίσω, ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Είναι σαν να λες, αγκάλιασέ με, γιατί αλλιώς θα σε χαστουκίσω, ή κάνω λάθος?


ευστοχο ερωτημα πιστευω...ετσι ομως ποσο περιθωριο δινουμε στον αλλο? ποσο μπροστα μπαινουν οι δικες μας απαιτησεις, στους δικους μας ρυθμους? ο άλλος που ειναι? κ κυριως ποσο χωρο κ χρονο αφηνουμε για επικοινωνια....που μπορει να ερθει μπορει ομως κ οχι...ομως ειναι αλλη η αξια του να ξερουμε οτι τουλάχιστον το προσπαθησαμε...υπηρξε δραση κ αντιδραση. με τον εκβιαστικο τροπο, υπάρχει κ παλι δραση κ αντιδραση. αλλα απο εναν μονο, τον εαυτο μας.

----------


## afrula

παιδια ξεφυγατε εντελως απο το θεμα μου!!!Ο vince μπορει να ανοιξει δικο του θεμα.Και δε με ενδιαφερει το ατομο αυτο.

----------


## afrula

παιδια χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας.Γυρισα απο το ψυχολογο μου πηρε το ιστορικο και στην επομενη συνεδρια θα αρχισουμε στοχους.Εγω εχω χασει ενα μηνα ψυχοθεραπειας.Γυρισα με νευρα τα σπασα ολα εκτος ευατου ΓΙΑΤΙ???????Γιατι ενω εγω ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι ασπρη σα βαμβακι η αν αρρωστησω η αν ειμαι νεκρη μακαρι να κοινωνησω να φευγω γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο.Ιδεες δεν ειχα ειχαν φυγει υπηρχαν και 5 μερες που δεν τις ειχα!!!Καθησα και σκεφτηκα λεω οι βορειες που ειναι κατασπρες οκ δεν ειναι σα βαμβακι ,αν αρρωστησουν ομως?Μηπως γινουν λεω τοσο φωτεινο που ειναι το βαβμακι αποκλειεται οταν πεθανουν μηπως?Λεω μπορει αλλα θα ναι μουντο ασπρο οχι σα το βαμβακι και αρχισα παλι να μου ρχονται οι δικες μου εμμονες ιδεες.Μου πε ενας φιλος μου χθες εισαι ασπρη θες μπανια οκ ουτε καν το ακουσα αλλα σημερα πως εκανα ολο αυτο?Και τι με νοιαζει εμενα γι αυτες?Δε ξερω προσπαθησα μου φυγαν οι εμμονες αλλα οχι να ξαναρθουν επειδη ασχολουμαι με το κοσμο και αν και αν.Δε ξερω δε μπορω αλλο σε ποιον να μιλησω ολοι μαλακιες λενε κανεις δε μακουει το μυαλο μου εχει κολλησει για τα καλα.Ασχολουμαι με τους αλλους συνεχεια αντι να ασχολουμαι με τον ευατο μου.Δε ξερω θα κοινωνησω και θα αυτοκτονησω.Τα εκανα ολα εζησα τη ζωη τι αλλο να δω?Ευχαριστω που με ανεχτηκατε αλλα δε παει αλλο.....Αντιο........Σας ευχαριστω ολους μεσα απο τη ψυχη μου αν θελετε ριξτε καμια προσευχη μη παω στη κολαση αν και ειναι σιγουρη.Το χω αποφασισει θα ναι η τριτη και η χειροτερη μαλλον.:(:(:(

----------


## Arsi

Τι είναι αυτά που λες αφρούλα?Άκου θα αυτοκτονήσεις...κάτσε ηρέμησε....νιώθεις έτσι επειδή είπες το ιστορικό κ τα ξαναθυμήθηκες.Κάνε κουράγιο,δύναμη κ προσπάθεια.
Είσαι μια χαρά,γράψτους όλους,δε θα αυτοκτονήσεις για τους άλλους...
Πάνω απ\'όλα τον εαυτό σου,τη γνώμη σου κ όχι την υποθετική γνώμη αγνώστων!

----------


## afrula

οχι δεν αντεχω αλλο....το ιστορικο δε με πειραξε.Τα ξερα.Καθησα και ασχοληθηκα παλι με το χρωμα δεν αντεχω αλλο δεν μπορω ...........Σκεφτηκα αυτες οι ξενες που ειναι κατασπρες αν ειναι σα το βαμβακι λεω οχι μετα αν αρρωστησουν και αν πεθανουν?Εκει κολλησα .Το χω αποφασισει δε μπορω να ζησω εδω και το χω καθυστερησει και πολυ......δεν μπορω .....δεν αντεχω.......Ειναι ντροπη αφου ειμαι εξυπνη τι καθομαι και κολλαω?Οχι θα το κανω φοβαμαι το μετα αλλα ................αυτη ειναι η λυση.........

----------


## afrula

θελω τοσο πολυ να παω σε ενα μερος ελευθερη απολα .Ας πεθανω να ησυχασω δεν αντεχω αλλο.Μεχρι εδω και ειμαι και περηφανη παλεψα 5 χρονια .......Αυτο μενει και αυτο θελω και μεσα απο τη ψυχη μου να κανω :(:(

----------


## giota

Αφρούλα πόσο χρόνων είσαι;

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> θελω τοσο πολυ να παω σε ενα μερος ελευθερη απολα .Ας πεθανω να ησυχασω δεν αντεχω αλλο.Μεχρι εδω και ειμαι και περηφανη παλεψα 5 χρονια .......Αυτο μενει και αυτο θελω και μεσα απο τη ψυχη μου να κανω :(:(


Aφρούλα.Ηρέμησε.
Το μόνο μέρος που υπάρχουμε είναι στη γη,μετά δεν ξέρουμε τι γίνεται.Εδώ ζούμε.
Κ μόνη σου το είπες πως πέρασες μέρες που δεν τα σκεφτόσουν καθόλου.Σιγά σιγά αυτές οι μέρες θα γίνουν όλο κ πιο πολλές μέχρι που θα το νικήσεις.Τώρα κάνεις κ μια νέα αρχή με τον καινούριο ψυχολόγο κ προσπάθησε να τον έχεις σταθερό γιατί όλο διακόπτεις κ αλλάζεις.Βάλε δύναμη αφρούλα.
Κ διώξε αυτές τις σκέψεις.Υπομονή.Μα κ συ γιατί ως τώρα δεν έχεις έναν σταθερό ψυχολόγο κ όλο αλλάζεις?χρειάζεται κάποιος δίπλα σου σε όλο αυτό κ οι αλλαγές κ οι διακοπές δεν κάνουν καλό.
Κ κάτι άλλο το ότι κολάς σ\'αυτές τις σκέψεις δεν σου μειώνει την εξυπνάδα σου.Αυτές οι σκέψεις είναι μόνο κ μόνο απ\'την ασθένεια.Βάλε δύναμη κ σκέψου όλες τις νίκες σου ως τώρα κ ονειρέψου κ τη στιγμή που όλα αυτά θα περάσουν κ ας σου φαίνονται τώρα όλα ατελείωτα.

----------


## afrula

26 ειμαι.Δεν ειναι δυνατον να κολλαω στους αλλους?Τι να κανω για να πειστω να ψαξω πτωματα απο τουριστριες για να δω πως ειναι?Θελω να ξεκολλησω απο αυτο.Πειτε μου οι κοπελες που ειναι κατασπρες ποιες ειναι οι ξενες ε?Αυτες οταν αρρωστησουν η πεθανουν γινονται ασπρες σα βαμβακι?Δε ξερω θελω ενα παραδειγμα να δω προσπαθω να φανταστω μια αλλα κολλαω.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Γιατι ενω εγω ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι ασπρη σα βαμβακι


Αυτό δεν παίζει ρόλο?

Κ τι σχέση έχουν οι βόρειες κ πως είναι πεθαμένες?τι σε νιάζει?

----------


## Remedy

αγιος πετρος speaking
καθηστε εκει που καθεστε,η αλλη ζωη ειναι εδω...

----------


## nature

Αφρούλα,
ηρέμησε γλυκειά μου. 
Τι είναι αυτά που σκέφτηκες τώρα. Εφαγες το γάιδαρο τόσο καιρό και τώρα ΄θέλεις να τα χαλάσεις?

----------


## afrula

δε μπορω να ηρεμησω τωρα με τιποτα αν δε πειστω οτι και νεκρες δεν ειναι σαν το βαμβακι.Ετσι το χω στο μυαλο μου οτι δεν υπαρχει ουτε νεκρος να ναι σαν το βαμβακι και μου κολλησε αυτες ομως μπορει να ειναι αρα πανε ολα.Δε ξερω η θα κλειστω μεσα η θα πεθανω ενα απο τα 2 αλλα και τα 2 θανατος ειναι.Δε μπορω να πειστω με τιποτα.Αυτη τη φορα το θελω μεσα απο τη καρδια μου να αυτοκτονησω και πολυ το παλεψα!:(:(

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

οι νεκρές παίρνουν ένα ωχρό κιτρινο χρώμα καμία σχεση με το βαμβάκι ηρέμησε:)

----------


## nature

Ναι Αφρούλα σε διαβεβαιώ ότι και νεκρές δεν είναι σαν βαμβάκι. Μην κουράζεσαι γιαυτό. Αλλο οι άνθρωποι και άλλο το βαμβάκι. Κανένας άνθρωπος όσο άσπρος και να είναι, ζωντανός ή νεκρός δεν μοιάζει με βαμβάκι.

----------


## nature

Αφρούλα, θυμάσαι πριν από λίγο καιρό που το είχες ξεπεράσει για αρκετό διάστημα? Πώς έγινε τότε? Ετσι θα γίνει και τώρα. Και καλύτερα αυτή τη φορά, μιας και άρχισες με καινούργια ψυχολόγο.

----------


## nature

Αφρούλα, που είσαι? Απάντησέ μου, σε παρακαλώ. Μπορείς να με ρωτήσεις για αυτά που σε απασχολούν ό, τι και να είναι.

----------


## Nat

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 26 ειμαι.Δεν ειναι δυνατον να κολλαω στους αλλους?Τι να κανω για να πειστω να ψαξω πτωματα απο τουριστριες για να δω πως ειναι?Θελω να ξεκολλησω απο αυτο.Πειτε μου οι κοπελες που ειναι κατασπρες ποιες ειναι οι ξενες ε?Αυτες οταν αρρωστησουν η πεθανουν γινονται ασπρες σα βαμβακι?Δε ξερω θελω ενα παραδειγμα να δω προσπαθω να φανταστω μια αλλα κολλαω.


Αφρούλα, αυτό που έγραψες εδώ το έχεις πεις στον ψυχολόγο σου; Αν όχι, πες του το, για να μπορέσει να σε βοηθήσει. Μη φοβάσαι, όλα θα πάνε καλά. Αυτά που περνάς εσύ τα έχουν περάσει και άλλοι, και κατάφεραν να τα ξεπεράσουν. Αλλά πες ακριβώς στον γιατρό σου τι σκέφτεσαι και πώς νιώθεις.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> δε μπορω να ηρεμησω τωρα με τιποτα αν δε πειστω οτι και νεκρες δεν ειναι σαν το βαμβακι.Ετσι το χω στο μυαλο μου οτι δεν υπαρχει ουτε νεκρος να ναι σαν το βαμβακι και μου κολλησε αυτες ομως μπορει να ειναι αρα πανε ολα.Δε ξερω η θα κλειστω μεσα η θα πεθανω ενα απο τα 2 αλλα και τα 2 θανατος ειναι.Δε μπορω να πειστω με τιποτα.Αυτη τη φορα το θελω μεσα απο τη καρδια μου να αυτοκτονησω και πολυ το παλεψα!:(:(



Καταρχήν, θέλω να σου ζητήσω συγνώμη που άσχολήθηκα με άλλο μέλος στο δικό σου το θέμα.
Καταδεύτερον, θέλω να μιλήσω στο μυαλό σου, που καθόλου δεν αμφιβάλλω για την εξυπνάδα του, και να το βοηθήσω, όσο μπορώ, να ξεκολλήσει. ( για κάποιους λόγους κόλλησε πάλι!) 
Ηρέμησε, δεν είσαι μόνη σου!

Λοιπόν, οι Αγγλίδες για πχ, που είναι αρκετά ανοιχτόχρωμες στην επιδερμίδα τους, όταν πεθαίνουν ωστόσο ΔΕΝ γίνονται άσπρες σαν το βαμβάκι, αλλά κιτρινίζουν. Όλοι χλωμιάζουμε όταν πεθαίνουμε. Το δέρμα μας γίνεται κίτρινο - γκρι, κι όσο περνά η ώρα τόσο πιο πολύ. Αυτό γιατί σταματά η κυκλοφορία του αίματος, το δέρμα δεν οξυγωνόνεται και χάνει το χρώμα του. ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΛΕΥΚΟ.

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ, ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟΣ Η ΝΕΚΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΔΕΡΜΙΔΑ ΛΕΥΚΗ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΜΒΑΚΙ.

Δίνεις τον αγώνα σου και θα τα καταφέρεις.
Είαμστε όλοι δίπλα σου.
Μην λές χαζομάρες για αυτοκτονίες.
Μια δύσκολη στιγμή είναι.
ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ.
Απάντησε σε παρακαλώ, να ξέρουμε οτι είσαι καλά.

----------


## sabb

Αφρούλα, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω που να μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει...
Η Weird με τον πιο εμπεριστατωμένο τρόπο, σου αποδεικνύει πως το λευκό χρώμα, μόνο του νεκρού δεν είναι - αλήθεια δεν έχεις ξαναδεί νεκρό ?
Για να γελάσουμε, το χρώμα του νεκρού....είναι το εκρού....

Άντε, άσε τις χαζομάρες, και πες μας πως είσαι καλά...

Δεν είναι όμορφο να μας κάνεις να ανησυχούμε , δεν είναι έτσι ?

----------


## afrula

εδω ειμαι παιδια.Και εγω λεω οσο ασπρη να ναι Εψαξα και πηρα παραδειγμα τη ΠΟΟΥΖ ΜΑΚ ΓΚΟΟΥΝ απο τις Μαγισσες που σοκαριστηκα και λεω να μια κατασπρη επιτελους!Τη συγκρινα λεω οχι δεν ειναι σα το βαμβακι ,και να αρρωστησει οχι θα χλωμιασει το βαμβακι ειναι κατασπρο και φωτεινο καμια σχεση λεω αν πεθανει απαντω θα γινει μουντη και ασπρη ετσι παγωμενη ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ σα το βαμβακι να ναι γιατι ειναι φωτεινοτατο.Και μου φυγε λιγο και καπακι σκεφτομαι οκ εμενα δε με νοιαζει ανηκω σε αλλο λαο αλλα πιστευω οι πιο πολλοι εχουν την ιδια γνωμη μαζι μου αλλα αν το συζητησω ηοχι και καποιοι ναι θεωρουν οτι ναι ειναι σα το βαμβακι?Θα πω τρελλος ειναι αλλα μου εμεινε παλι.Ακομα και επιδερμιδες οι κατασπρες γερμανιδες δεν ειναι σα το βαμβακι?οκ ζωντανες αλλα νεκρες?Που μπορω να δω πτωματα φρεσκα αλλιως ηδη ξεφυγα και φυσικα το χω αποφασισει αλλα μονο εσεις το ξερετε.Ειμαι 26 πανεξυπνη ομορφη ψηλη με καλη ψυχη μπορω να κανω τα παντα αλλα οχι δε με νοιαζει η ζωη εξαλλου τι να βλεπω τη ζουγκλα ??????

----------


## afrula

ενα νεκρο εχω δει αλλα το θειο μου και φυσικα ηταν ψιλο γκρι.Ναι αλλα οι ΚΑΤΑΣΠΡΕΣ τις εχετε δει ΕΣΕΙΣ?πως ειστε τοσο σιγουροι?Φυσικα δε κυκλοφορει το αιμα αλλα μπορει να γινονται πιο λευκες.Δε ξερω ντρεπομαι αυτο ειναι σχιζοφρενοια.Δε θελω ουτε γιατρους ουτε τιποτα μονο να πεθανω αυτο θελω με ολη μου τη καρδια εδω ο κοσμος καιγεται και εγω ασχολουμαι με αυτο.Και το αποκορυφωμα λεω εγω νεκρη πως θα μαι και μουτζωνομαι.Παιδια οκ εχετε παει σε κηδειες αλλα σε κηδειες με κατασπρες εχετε παει ?εγω νομιζω οτι θα ναι μουντο το χρωμα και φυσικα οχι τοσο μα τοσο φωτεινο σα το βαμβακι αλλιως θα παθαιναν σοκ ο κοσμος.Αλλα αν υπαρχουν πολλοι που το πιστευουν αυτοι τρελλοι ειναι λεω και μη τους δινεις σημασια αλλα σκαω.Νιωθω να καιγομαι το μυαλο δεν υπαρχει πια ,εσας σας εχω ζαλισει ,η οικογενεια μου θελει να καλεσει το 100 γιατι εσπασα το μισο δωματιο μου ,τους βριζω κλαιω .Δε ξερω.Θα πειστω μονο αν δω πτωματα κατασπρων που να παω στο νεκροτομειο?Καπου θα υπαρχουν στο ιντερνετ.Και αν πειστω μετα και λενε οι αλλοι οντως γινονται σα το βαμβακι τι τους κανω?Μετα λενε γιατι γινονται οι φονοι.............

----------


## vince

Αφρούλα τι έχεις πάθει στην ζωή σου και αισθάνεσαι πως θέλεις να της δώσεις ένα τέλος..σκέφτηκες ποτέ σου τι περνάνε οι υπόλοιποι?

...αν είναι δυνατόν δεν στεναχωριέσαι που υπάρχουν άνθρωποι στον κόσμο που δεν έχουν ούτε ένα πιάτο φαγητό να φάνε..?

----------


## sunset

βεβαια vince δεν μπορουν να πατανε στον πονο των αλλων αν μου επιτρεπεις να τ πω αυτο μια παρομοια περιπτωση γνωστου ειχα που του ελεγα ακριβως το ιδιο και τι μου ειπε/.?και εγω τι να κανω?εγω τραβαω το δικο μου λουκι και μονο..εγωιστικο αλλα πολλοι ετσι λενε....

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by sunset_
> βεβαια vince δεν μπορουν να πατανε στον πονο των αλλων αν μου επιτρεπεις να τ πω αυτο μια παρομοια περιπτωση γνωστου ειχα που του ελεγα ακριβως το ιδιο και τι μου ειπε/.?και εγω τι να κανω?εγω τραβαω το δικο μου λουκι και μονο..εγωιστικο αλλα πολλοι ετσι λενε....


Συνήθως έτσι γίνεται...

Ο κάθε άνθρωπος κινείται με ένα εγώ...είτε σε μικρό βαθμό είτε σε μεγαλύτερο..

----------


## Remedy

afrula
θελω να σου κανω μια ερωτηση που αν θες την απαντας, γιατι δεν νομιζω οτι θα σου λυσει καποιο προβλημα, απλα θα λυσεις μια δικη μου απορια:

στην ερωτηση που σε βασανιζει τελευταιως,εγω σου απαντω οτι συμφωνω με οσους σου ειπαν οτι ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ, ΝΕΚΡΟΣ Η ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΕΥΚΟΣ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΜΒΑΚΙ.
κατα τη γνωμη μου,νεκρος αποκλειεται ακομα περισσοτερο,γιατι οι νεκροι χλωμιαζουν..αν το δεις λογικα,δεν υπαρχουν ιστοι και οργανα στο σωμα οποιουδηποτε τοσο ασπρα ωστε να δωσουν τετοιο χρωμα ειτε με αιμα ειτε χωρις.

αλλα ας ξεχασουμε προς το παρον την αποψη μου,καθως μπορει και να μη σε πειθει.

το θεμα ειναι το εξης:*λογικα* υπαρχει μια απαντηση στο ερωτημα σου, κι αυτη ειναι αυτη που εδωσα παραπανω, ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΛΕΥΚΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ για τους λογους που σου εξηγησα.
*θεωρητικα* ομως, υπαρχουν δυο δυνατες απαντησεις στο ερωτημα σου: η μια ειναι ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ,η αλλη ειναι ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ.τριτη περιπτωση δεν υφισταται.
θελω λοιπον σε παρακαλω πολυ ναα μου εξηγησεις, τι αντικτυπο θεωρεις οτι μπορει να εχει σε σενα, στα συναισθηματα σου και στην ζωη σου η καθε μια απο τις δυο αυτες απαντησεις
τι θα σου συμβαινει δλδ αν υπαρχουν τοσο ασπροι ανθρωποι και τι θα σου συμβαινει αν δεν υπαρχουν

σε παρακαλω παρα πολυ να μου αναπτυξεις την σκεψη σου πανω σε αυτο, θα μου κανεις μεγαλη χαρη.

----------


## iberis

Όταν κάποιος νιώθει εγκλωβισμένος στο πρόβλημά του, είναι δυνατόν να μπορεί να συγκρίνει τον πόνο που νιώθει με τον πόνο των άλλων?Ειδικότερα όταν το πρόβλημά του, του δημιουργεί αισθήματα απόγνωσης?

Αφρούλα μου κάνε κουράγιο!
Είναι μία δύσκολη στιγμή, θα περάσει...
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, έχεις πει ότι έχεις και κατάθλιψη.Δώσε τον αγώνα σου και θα περάσουν αυτά καλή μου. Ήδη ξεκίνησες να πηγαίνεις σε νέο ψυχολόγο, αυτό σημαίνει κάτι..ότι θέλεις να απαλλαγείς από αυτό που σε ταλαιπωρεί, θέλεις να ζήσεις!

Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ενα νεκρο εχω δει αλλα το θειο μου και φυσικα ηταν ψιλο γκρι.Ναι αλλα οι ΚΑΤΑΣΠΡΕΣ τις εχετε δει ΕΣΕΙΣ?πως ειστε τοσο σιγουροι?Φυσικα δε κυκλοφορει το αιμα αλλα μπορει να γινονται πιο λευκες.Δε ξερω ντρεπομαι αυτο ειναι σχιζοφρενοια.Δε θελω ουτε γιατρους ουτε τιποτα μονο να πεθανω αυτο θελω με ολη μου τη καρδια εδω ο κοσμος καιγεται και εγω ασχολουμαι με αυτο.Και το αποκορυφωμα λεω εγω νεκρη πως θα μαι και μουτζωνομαι.Παιδια οκ εχετε παει σε κηδειες αλλα σε κηδειες με κατασπρες εχετε παει ?εγω νομιζω οτι θα ναι μουντο το χρωμα και φυσικα οχι τοσο μα τοσο φωτεινο σα το βαμβακι αλλιως θα παθαιναν σοκ ο κοσμος.Αλλα αν υπαρχουν πολλοι που το πιστευουν αυτοι τρελλοι ειναι λεω και μη τους δινεις σημασια αλλα σκαω.Νιωθω να καιγομαι το μυαλο δεν υπαρχει πια ,εσας σας εχω ζαλισει ,η οικογενεια μου θελει να καλεσει το 100 γιατι εσπασα το μισο δωματιο μου ,τους βριζω κλαιω .Δε ξερω.Θα πειστω μονο αν δω πτωματα κατασπρων που να παω στο νεκροτομειο?Καπου θα υπαρχουν στο ιντερνετ.Και αν πειστω μετα και λενε οι αλλοι οντως γινονται σα το βαμβακι τι τους κανω?Μετα λενε γιατι γινονται οι φονοι.............


Αφρούλα ΔΕΝ υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει άνθρωπος νεκρός ή ζωντανός άσπρος κ φωτεινός σαν βαμβάκι.ΚΑΜΙΑ.Όσο κ αν παιδεψεις το μυαλό σου,όσο κ αν ψάξεις άνθρωπο σαν βαμβάκι δε θα βρεις!
Ηρέμησε.

----------


## researcher

και μενα καποιοι ιταλοι με ρωτησαν γιατι δεν πηγαινω στη θαλασσα και ειμαι τοσο ασπρη

δεν το κανω απο βιτσιο

δεν εχω χρονο...

ενω αυτοι Μαη μηνα μες στο καλο το μαυρισμα

ου να μου χαθουν...

----------


## Arsi

Εμένα θα μου άρεσε να είμαι λίγο πιο άσπρη:)
Γενικώς μου αρέσει η άσπρη επιδερμίδα.....

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> και μενα καποιοι ιταλοι με ρωτησαν γιατι δεν πηγαινω στη θαλασσα και ειμαι τοσο ασπρη
> 
> δεν το κανω απο βιτσιο
> 
> δεν εχω χρονο...
> 
> ενω αυτοι Μαη μηνα μες στο καλο το μαυρισμα
> 
> ου να μου χαθουν...


Είναι μανούλες στο solarium οι Ιταλοί..
Πέφτει λάμπα σύννεφο...
Όλο το χρόνο είναι abbronzati (...δεν φαίνεται από τον Μπερλουσκόνι ?)

----------


## researcher

τι να πουν κι οι μουσουλμανοι που ειναι μες στη μελανινη

και γι αυτο το λογο

καθε τρεις και λιγο τους τρεχουν για εξακριβωση στοιχειων....

τους ταλαιπωρους...

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by researcher_
> και μενα καποιοι ιταλοι με ρωτησαν γιατι δεν πηγαινω στη θαλασσα και ειμαι τοσο ασπρη
> 
> δεν το κανω απο βιτσιο
> ...


ρε συ αληθεια

τωρα που το λες

αυτο το χρωμα...

μου βρωμαει η δουλεια....

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Εμένα θα μου άρεσε να είμαι λίγο πιο άσπρη:)
> Γενικώς μου αρέσει η άσπρη επιδερμίδα.....


εγω ειμαι ασπρη και μ αρεσει.
εχω κολλησει στην αποψη των παπουδων μας οτι η λευκοτητα του δερμτος μαρτυρα ανωτεροτητα και ευγενη καταγωγη!
(χαχαχαχαχαχαχααχααχχα!!!λυ σσαξτε!!)

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> εγω ειμαι ασπρη και μ αρεσει.
> εχω κολλησει στην αποψη των παπουδων μας οτι η λευκοτητα του δερμτος μαρτυρα ανωτεροτητα και ευγενη καταγωγη!
> (χαχαχαχαχαχαχααχααχχα!!!λυ σσαξτε!!)


χαχα έχω κ εγώ λόγο να χαίρομαι τότε:D

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εδω ειμαι παιδια.Και εγω λεω οσο ασπρη να ναι Εψαξα και πηρα παραδειγμα τη ΠΟΟΥΖ ΜΑΚ ΓΚΟΟΥΝ απο τις Μαγισσες που σοκαριστηκα και λεω να μια κατασπρη επιτελους!Τη συγκρινα λεω οχι δεν ειναι σα το βαμβακι ,και να αρρωστησει οχι θα χλωμιασει το βαμβακι ειναι κατασπρο και φωτεινο καμια σχεση λεω αν πεθανει απαντω θα γινει μουντη και ασπρη ετσι παγωμενη ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ σα το βαμβακι να ναι γιατι ειναι φωτεινοτατο.Και μου φυγε λιγο και καπακι σκεφτομαι οκ εμενα δε με νοιαζει ανηκω σε αλλο λαο αλλα πιστευω οι πιο πολλοι εχουν την ιδια γνωμη μαζι μου αλλα αν το συζητησω ηοχι και καποιοι ναι θεωρουν οτι ναι ειναι σα το βαμβακι?Θα πω τρελλος ειναι αλλα μου εμεινε παλι.Ακομα και επιδερμιδες οι κατασπρες γερμανιδες δεν ειναι σα το βαμβακι?οκ ζωντανες αλλα νεκρες?Που μπορω να δω πτωματα φρεσκα αλλιως ηδη ξεφυγα και φυσικα το χω αποφασισει αλλα μονο εσεις το ξερετε.Ειμαι 26 πανεξυπνη ομορφη ψηλη με καλη ψυχη μπορω να κανω τα παντα αλλα οχι δε με νοιαζει η ζωη εξαλλου τι να βλεπω τη ζουγκλα ??????



Κορίτσι μου, η ζωή για σένα είναι σαν ζούγκλα ε?

Νιώθω έναν φόβο, για τους ανθρώπους.
Μα πάρε για παράδειγμα εμάς.
Είμαστε εδώ για να σε ακούσουμε και να σε στηρίξουμε, όχι για να σε κρίνουμε!
Υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι άνθρωποι εκεί έξω, στη \"ζούγκλα\". 
Ανθρωποι καλοπροαίρετοι.
Μην το ξεχνάς αυτό.

Οσο για την \"ασπρίλα\".

Σκέψου, το βαμβάκι, είναι ένα φυτό.
Ο άνθρωπος, είναι κάτι άλλο.

Το λευκό που υπάρχει πάνω στον άνθρωπο, είναι άλλης φύσης απο εκείνη του βαμβακιού.

Αλλά, φύγε απο αυτό που σου επιβάλλει το μυαλό σου να σκεφτείς.

Βρες γιατί έμπλεξες πάλι με έναν γολγοθά σκέψεων.

Αλήθεια καλή μου, μίλησες γι αυτό στον γιατρό που σε παρακολουθεί?
Θεωρώ πως ίσως να μην είναι τυχαίο που εμφανιστηκαν τώρα αυτές οι σκέψεις.

Μπορεί να μιλήσατε για κάποιο θέμα που σε τάραξε, σε δυσκόλεψε...

----------


## nature

Αφρούλα χτες με τάραξες πολύ. Οταν διάβασα τα ποστ σου ήθελα πολύ να σε βοηθήσω και δεν ήξερα πώς. Εμεινα ξύπνια μέχρι τις 4 (παρόλο που το πρωί ξυπνάω στις 7) και περίμενα μία απάντησή σου, που δεν ήρθε. Αυτό σου το λέω για να δεις ότι εμείς εδώ σε αγαπάμε -κάτι που σου έχω ξαναπεί- και ας μην σε γνωρίζουμε προσωπικά. Φαντάζομαι πως όσοι σε γνωρίζουν προσωπικά θα σε αγαπούν πολύ....
Εύχομαι σήμερα να είσαι λιγάκι καλύτερα από χτες. Πότε θα δεις τον ψυχολόγο πάλι?
Ο,τι θέλεις εν τω μεταξύ είμαστε εδώ να συζητήσουμε.

----------


## afrula

χτες εκλαιγα συνεχεια και ημουν ετοιμη να τα παρω τα χαπια αλλα εξαντληθηκα και με πηρε ο υπνος.Συγγνωμη nature αλλα δε θελω να ανησυχεις ουτε εσυ ουτε κανεις αλλος ειναι θεμα ημερων.Θα το κανω παντως και ας παω οπου να ναι δεν αξιζω τετοια ασθενοια οχι.Μερικες φορες σε καταλαβαινω sabb αφου δεν το αντεχω τι μου τη δινεις γαμωτο???????

----------


## afrula

και να τον δω τη δευτερα δε νομιζω οτι μπορει να βοηθησει.Εχει κολλησει στο μυαλο μου θελω πειστηρια στο οτι δεν ειναι σα το βαμβακι.Δε θελω να σας στεναχωρω παρτε το ψυχραιμα αλλος ενας δυστυχως εφυγε πειτε.Συγγνωμη παντως αληθεια γιατι ειστε οι μονοι που μακουσατε κανεις αλλος.Ουτε ψυχολογος ουτε ψυχιατρος.Αφηστε το παιδια ας παει η πονεμενη μου ψυχη εκει που πρεπει δε πειραζει.........

----------


## giota

Αφρούλα όλοι ανησυχήσαμε όλοι σηκώνουμε τον δικό μας σταυρό άνοιξε την ψυχή σου μίλησε με κάποιον ειδικό για αυτά που αισθάνεσαι.Εμείς ανησυχούμε και θέλουμε να επικοινωνείς μαζί μας ο ένας βοηθάει τον άλλον.Ολοι για κάποιο λόγο γράφουμε σ΄\'αυτό το φόρουμ.Ολοι σε αγαπάμε και όλοι ενδιαφερόμαστε έστω και αν δεν γνωριζόμαστε.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Εχει κολλησει στο μυαλο μου θελω πειστηρια στο οτι δεν ειναι σα το βαμβακι.


Αφρούλα ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα...
Αν φαγώθηκες τόσο με τα πειστήρια μην κουράζεις άλλο το μυαλό σου,δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ελέγξεις όλους τους ανθρώπους να δεις τι χρώμα έχουν,ούτε έχει σημασία απ\'ότι φαίνεται τι σου λέμε εμείς.Πήγαινε κ ρώτα έναν δερματολόγο να στο εξηγήσει επιστημονικά κ να σε βεβαιώσει ότι το ανθρώπινο δέρμα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ολόλευκο.Κ στο ιντερνετ μπορεί να βρεις κάποιον δερματολόγο που να δίνει απαντήσεις σε διάφορες ερωτήσεις.
Tι άλλο να πω.Απ\'τη βιολογία κ μόνο να το ψάξεις ολόλευκος δεν είναι κανείς.Ούτε ζωντανός ούτε νεκρός.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> και να τον δω τη δευτερα δε νομιζω οτι μπορει να βοηθησει.Εχει κολλησει στο μυαλο μου θελω πειστηρια στο οτι δεν ειναι σα το βαμβακι.Δε θελω να σας στεναχωρω παρτε το ψυχραιμα αλλος ενας δυστυχως εφυγε πειτε.Συγγνωμη παντως αληθεια γιατι ειστε οι μονοι που μακουσατε κανεις αλλος.Ουτε ψυχολογος ουτε ψυχιατρος.Αφηστε το παιδια ας παει η πονεμενη μου ψυχη εκει που πρεπει δε πειραζει.........


Η πονεμένη σου ψυχούλα θα βρεί τη γιατρειά της. Σηκώνεις τον γολγοθά που μπορείς να αντέξεις.
Μίλα στον γιατρό σου, ο οποίος απο όσα είπαμε, μου φαίνεται ικανός αφού δίνει χρήσιμες συμβουλές.

Σου κολλησε και πρέπει να βρεις και πειστήρια λες.

Αφρούλα.
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ.

Μίλα στη σκέψη σου, δοκίμασε να το κάνεις.

Εγώ θα της έλεγα κάτι σαν 

\" Μπορείς να βολοδέρνεις όσες ώρες θέλεις μέσα στο κεφάλι μου, αλλά εγώ δεν σου δίνω καμιά σημασία. Μου λες να σε πείσω για το χρώμα αλλά δεν θα σε πείσω. Δεν με νοιάζει να σε πείσω! Δεν θα κάνω καμιά ενέργεια για χάρη σου! ΑΠλά θα περιμένω να ΦΥΓΕΙΣ. Γιατί περαστική είσαι!\"

Αφρούλα, αν έστω και λίγο μου έχεις εμπιστοσύνη, έχω μπει κι εγώ στο παιχνίδι των εμμονών.

Κατι τέτοιο σαν στάση, πιστεύω θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ.

Περιμένουμε νέα 
Καλημέρα Αφρο μου,
ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα :)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 
> Συγγνωμη παντως αληθεια γιατι ειστε οι μονοι που μακουσατε κανεις αλλος.Ουτε ψυχολογος ουτε ψυχιατρος


μου εκανε εντυπωση αυτο που γραφεις,
στο βαθμο που ανταποκρινεται στην πραγματικοτητα.

Προφανως σε ειδικο πηγαινεις,
αλλα καταλαβα οτι δεν σε ακουει....
Το πιο προφανες ειναι οτι δεν εχεις καλη επαφη με τον ειδικο που μιλας, και απορω γιατι δεν βρισκεις καποιον αλλο.

----------


## afrula

παιδια ειμαι καλυτερα οκ πειστηκα εψαξα στο ιντερνετ συγκρινα λευκες επιδερμιδες και αλλα.Δε θελω να το αναλυσω μη κολλησω εκει.ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΟΥΤΕ Η ΜΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΤΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ Η ΑΛΛΑ.Ας βαλουμε λιγα ποσοστα αμφιβολιας ομως.ΠΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΑ ΟΜΩΣ?Αν σας το πω θα με λυπηθειτε ειμαι για δεσιμο.ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ?Στην αρχη γελασα αλλα μου χει κολλησει.Παιδια σας θερμοπαρακαλω αυτη τη φορα να με βοηθησετε οσο μπορειτε να το παρουμε στα αστεια και να με υποστηριξετε.Πρεπει να χω παθει υποτροπη στη καταθλιψη.Μου χει κοπει το γελιο.Ημουν ενα χαζοχαρουμενο κοριτσι με την καλη εννοια και καταντησα να με λυπουνται ολοι.Απαντω αφου ειναι τρελλοι δεν εχουν λογικη τι σε νοιαζει ρε γαμωτο και εξαλλου σε σενα θα το πουν δηλαδη στις αγγλιδες τι θα πουν?ΟΚ μπορει να πουν κοιτα ρε σαν τογαλα ειναι σα βαμβακι ειναι δικια μου εφευρεση ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ εκτος αν τους βαλει ο διαολος να το πουν.Και εξαλλου το σαν ειναι παρομοιωση αρα ειναι ψευτικο δεν ισχυει .το γαλα το ανεφερα γιατι ο κοσμος αυτο χρησιμοποιει ......Και σαν το γαλα παλι κανεις δεν ειναι ετσι δεν ειναι?Γαμωτο δεν επρεπε να γραψω το γαλα γιατι κολλησα στο γαλα τωρα.Τι να κανω πειτε μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!Να παρω το γαλα και να συγκριθω δε λεει ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι εξαλλου και αυτο ειναι φωτεινο σα το βαμβακι.Ελεος παιδια..........Δευτερα εχω ψυχολογο τεταρτη ψυχιατρο και προβλεπω κακα νεα.Χτες εκλαιγα και πηρα το μαχαιρι και σκεφτομουν διαφορα εκοψα λιγο τα χερια αλλα μπηκε ο μπαμπας μου μεσα το πηρε και με ετοιμαζουν για αιγινητειο.Εχουν παραδωθει οι καημενοι οπως και εγω αλλωστε.

----------


## vince

Στην αρχή όλοι γαλατάκι πίνουμε ;)

Προσπάθησε να βάλεις λίγο χιούμορ στην ζωή σου αφρούλα..

----------


## afrula

ρε παιδια βαμβακι γαλα το ιδιο χρωμα δεν ειναι η να τα σπασω δεν αντεχω.Δεν επρεπε να γραψω τωρα μου κολλησε αυτο.Υπαρχει ανθρωπος νεκρος η ζωντανος σα το γαλα.Οχι βεβαια ετσι δεν ειναι.Απλως ας πουμε τη nikole kidman που λενε οτι ειναι του γαλακτος τι εννουν λεξη ειναι?

----------


## afrula

δεν υπαρχει χιουμορ για μενα πλεον που το χα αφθονο .ΠΟΙΟΣ μπορει να με ξεκολλησει γαλα βαμβακι το ιδιο ειναι.ΣΩΣΤΑ?

----------


## vince

Η Νικόλ μάλλον κόρη γαλατά είναι...τι άλλο...

----------


## afrula

τι εννοεις?Εχει το χρωμα του γαλακτος?????Οχι βεβαια

----------


## vince

Είναι pale...δεν σημάνει τίποτα αυτό. Το μέσα έχει σημασία..

----------


## afrula

εχεις δει γαλα???Το χεις δει ποσο φωτεινο ειναι?Μη με τρελλαινεις τωρα αντε......

----------


## vince

Αφρούλα γιατί προβληματίζεσαι τόσο πολύ? Για τους περισσότερους αυτά τα θέματα είναι αστεία άλλωστε.. (δεν εννοώ για τα μέλη του φορουμ αλλά γενικά για τον κόσμο..)

----------


## afrula

γιατι δε καταλαβαινεις τι εχω αστο τοτε γιατι εσυ με εκανες χειροτερα τωρα....

----------


## vince

Εσύ ξέρεις τον εαυτό σου καλύτερα από οποιονδήποτε άλλο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Αφρούλα γιατί προβληματίζεσαι τόσο πολύ? Για τους περισσότερους αυτά τα θέματα είναι αστεία άλλωστε.. (δεν εννοώ για τα μέλη του φορουμ αλλά γενικά για τον κόσμο..)



Παρομοίως, νομίζω οτι δεν έχεις καταλάβει το παραμικρό απο το πρόβληματης Αφρος για να θέτεις τέτοια ερωτήματα...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> παιδια ειμαι καλυτερα οκ πειστηκα εψαξα στο ιντερνετ συγκρινα λευκες επιδερμιδες και αλλα.Δε θελω να το αναλυσω μη κολλησω εκει.ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΟΥΤΕ Η ΜΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΤΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ Η ΑΛΛΑ.Ας βαλουμε λιγα ποσοστα αμφιβολιας ομως.ΠΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΑ ΟΜΩΣ?Αν σας το πω θα με λυπηθειτε ειμαι για δεσιμο.ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ?Στην αρχη γελασα αλλα μου χει κολλησει.Παιδια σας θερμοπαρακαλω αυτη τη φορα να με βοηθησετε οσο μπορειτε να το παρουμε στα αστεια και να με υποστηριξετε.Πρεπει να χω παθει υποτροπη στη καταθλιψη.Μου χει κοπει το γελιο.Ημουν ενα χαζοχαρουμενο κοριτσι με την καλη εννοια και καταντησα να με λυπουνται ολοι.Απαντω αφου ειναι τρελλοι δεν εχουν λογικη τι σε νοιαζει ρε γαμωτο και εξαλλου σε σενα θα το πουν δηλαδη στις αγγλιδες τι θα πουν?ΟΚ μπορει να πουν κοιτα ρε σαν τογαλα ειναι σα βαμβακι ειναι δικια μου εφευρεση ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ εκτος αν τους βαλει ο διαολος να το πουν.Και εξαλλου το σαν ειναι παρομοιωση αρα ειναι ψευτικο δεν ισχυει .το γαλα το ανεφερα γιατι ο κοσμος αυτο χρησιμοποιει ......Και σαν το γαλα παλι κανεις δεν ειναι ετσι δεν ειναι?Γαμωτο δεν επρεπε να γραψω το γαλα γιατι κολλησα στο γαλα τωρα.Τι να κανω πειτε μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!Να παρω το γαλα και να συγκριθω δε λεει ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι εξαλλου και αυτο ειναι φωτεινο σα το βαμβακι.Ελεος παιδια..........Δευτερα εχω ψυχολογο τεταρτη ψυχιατρο και προβλεπω κακα νεα.Χτες εκλαιγα και πηρα το μαχαιρι και σκεφτομουν διαφορα εκοψα λιγο τα χερια αλλα μπηκε ο μπαμπας μου μεσα το πηρε και με ετοιμαζουν για αιγινητειο.Εχουν παραδωθει οι καημενοι οπως και εγω αλλωστε.


Αφρούλα, τελικά είδες που είναι κι άλλες λέξεις?

ΓΑΛΑ ΒΑΜΒΑΚΙ
λέξεις που συνδέεις με την εμφάνιση, αλλά δεν είναι σαν τις λέξεις ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ, ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ, ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ....

Εχεις όρεξη για κουβεντούλα?

----------


## afrula

weird σε παρακαλω βοηθησε με ..Πανω που πηγα να κανω βλακεια εμφανιστηκες σαν αγγελος.Ελπιζω να σαι καλα εγω το ξεπερασα το βαμβακι και κολλησα στους τρελλους και τωρα στο γαλα..Δε μπορω αλλο γιατι με βασανιζει τοσο ο Θεος?????????????????δεν το αντεχω πια:(

----------


## afrula

ναι σε παρακαλω αν μπορεις πανω που σε ειχα αναγκη.Μονο εσυ με καταλαβαινεις απολυτα!!!!!!!

----------


## vince



----------


## weird

Αφρούλα μου, δεν σε βασανίζει κανείς άλλος, πέρα απο το μυαλουδάκι σου.

Το μυαλό σου, είπαμε, έχει την τάση να χάνεται μέσα σε έννοιες..
Θέλεις να παίξουμε ένα παιχνίδι?
Λοιπόν, θα εξερευνήσουμε μαζί τις έννοιες. Τι λες.
Νιώθεις καλά με κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## weird

Οκ, ίσως να σε τρόμαξε το \"παιχνιδάκι\" και το μαζί\".

Θέλω να σε βοηθήσω, όπως και τόσα άλλα παιδία, τόσες μέρες τώρα Αφρούλα μου.

Εσύ γιατί πιστεύεις οτι ήρθαν τόσες εμμονές μαζί αυτές τις μέρες?
Βρίσκεις κάποια αιτία?

----------


## weird

\"Και εξαλλου το σαν ειναι παρομοιωση αρα ειναι ψευτικο δεν ισχυει\"

Θεωρώ οτι αυτή είναι η πιο δυνατή απο όλες τις φράσεις σου.

Ξεκίνα να σκέφτεσαι.
Κάθε πρόταση που αρχίζει με ΑΝ ή που έχει μέσα της το ΣΑΝ είναι ή υπόθεση ή παρομοίωση. ΑΡΑ είναι μη αληθινή.

Αρα είναι κάτι που φαντάζεται το μυαλό σου για να σε μπερδεύει.
Για να σου τραβά την προσοχή σε αδιέξοδες σκέψεις που τόσο σε βασανίζουν.

Πως σου φαίνεται αυτο?

----------


## vince

Νομίζω πως η weird είπε την σωστή πρόταση...\"αδιέξοδες σκέψεις\"...

----------


## afrula

σωστα.Τωρα κολλησα σαν το γαλα.Το ιδιο δεν ειναι βαμβακι ,γαλα,ασπρο χαρτι ?Δεν ισχυουν!!!Απλως εγω εχω παρει το βαμβακι που ειναι το πιο φωτεινο και ασπρο.Και τωρα λεω αν σε πουν σαν το γαλα?Αφου δεν ειμαι?Υπαρχει weird νεκρος η ζωντανος σαν το γαλα?Οχι.Αλλα κολλησα γιατι το βαμβακι κανενας δε θα το πει αλλα ολος ο κοσμος σαν το γαλα το χρησιμοποιει.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> σωστα.Τωρα κολλησα σαν το γαλα.Το ιδιο δεν ειναι βαμβακι ,γαλα,ασπρο χαρτι ?Δεν ισχυουν!!!Απλως εγω εχω παρει το βαμβακι που ειναι το πιο φωτεινο και ασπρο.Και τωρα λεω αν σε πουν σαν το γαλα?Αφου δεν ειμαι?Υπαρχει weird νεκρος η ζωντανος σαν το γαλα?Οχι.Αλλα κολλησα γιατι το βαμβακι κανενας δε θα το πει αλλα ολος ο κοσμος σαν το γαλα το χρησιμοποιει.


Το οτι είναι πιο συχνή λέξη, δεν σημαίνει οτι θα στην πουνε με τον τρόπο που φοβάσαι, γιατί η λέξη γάλα δεν ταιριάζει με την λέξη δέρμα. 

Δεν έχουν τίποτα κοινό.
Ετσι δεν είναι?
ουτε καν το χρώμα....
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟς ΖΩΝΤΑΝΟς Η ΝΕΚΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΡΜΑ ΣΑΝ ΓΑΛΑ.

Οσο για τους τρελούς, το ενδεχόμενο να πέσεις σε τρελό, είναι ελάχιστο.

ΑΛΛΑ αν 1% συμβεί, αυτός θα είναι στον κόσμο του.
Οι τρελοί, δεν επικοινωνούν σαν τους κανονικούς ανθρώπους.
Βλέπω έναν \"τρελό\" κάθε μέρα που πάω στη δουλειά μου.
Μιλά με τα φυτά, όχι με τους ανθρώπους.


Εκτός αυτού, πιστεύω οτι ο διάβολος, αν υπάρχει, που δεν πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει, δεν θα είχε καμία σχέση με τρελούς!
Ισως να είχε με τους κακοποιούς.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Εκτός αυτού, πιστεύω οτι ο διάβολος, αν υπάρχει, που δεν πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει, δεν θα είχε καμία σχέση με τρελούς!
> Ισως να είχε με τους κακοποιούς.


Στην Αγγλική γλώσσα διάβολος (devil) σημαίνει κάποιος που είναι έξυπνος...

Τώρα όσον αφορά το πνευματικό σκότος που όλοι λίγο πολύ έχουμε...ανθρώπινο στοιχείο είναι. Το κακό είναι όταν το θεωρούμε το μοναδικό στοιχείο...

----------


## weird

Αφρο μου πρέπει να φύγω!!!
Καληνύχτα!

----------


## afrula

αρα γαλα βαμβακι ειναι το ιδιο.Σωστα weird μου?παω να κοιμηθω γιατι ειμαι πτωμα.Σευχαριστω να σαι παντα καλα και ολα οσα θα θελα να κανω εγω να τα κανεις εσυ και φυσικα τα δικα σου ευχομαι να πραγματοποιηθουν.Εγω ειμαι νεκρη πλεον.Καληνυχτα

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> αρα γαλα βαμβακι ειναι το ιδιο.Σωστα weird μου?παω να κοιμηθω γιατι ειμαι πτωμα.Σευχαριστω να σαι παντα καλα και ολα οσα θα θελα να κανω εγω να τα κανεις εσυ και φυσικα τα δικα σου ευχομαι να πραγματοποιηθουν.Εγω ειμαι νεκρη πλεον.Καληνυχτα


Ακριβώς.
Το γάλα με το βαμβάκι είναι το ίδιο ως προς το οτι ποτέ ένα δέρμα ανθρώπινο, δεν μπορέι να έχει το δικό τους χρώμα.

Κι εγώ σ ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

Είσαι ζωντανή.

Δεν είσαι νεκρή.

Θέλεις να ζήσεις... εγώ αυτό βλέπω.
Και παλεύεις για να βρεις την ισορροπία σου, και κάτι φορές πισωγυρνάς, αλλά έχεις πρόοδο.

----------


## weird

Ποιά είναι \"όλα \" όσα θα ήθελες να κάνεις Αφρο? Ποιά είναι τα όνειρά σου? 
Μίλα μας για αυτά αν θέλεις...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> παιδια ειμαι καλυτερα οκ πειστηκα εψαξα στο ιντερνετ συγκρινα λευκες επιδερμιδες και αλλα.Δε θελω να το αναλυσω μη κολλησω εκει.ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΟΥΤΕ Η ΜΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΤΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ Η ΑΛΛΑ.Ας βαλουμε λιγα ποσοστα αμφιβολιας ομως.ΠΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΑ ΟΜΩΣ?Αν σας το πω θα με λυπηθειτε ειμαι για δεσιμο.ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ?Στην αρχη γελασα αλλα μου χει κολλησει.Παιδια σας θερμοπαρακαλω αυτη τη φορα να με βοηθησετε οσο μπορειτε να το παρουμε στα αστεια και να με υποστηριξετε.Πρεπει να χω παθει υποτροπη στη καταθλιψη.Μου χει κοπει το γελιο.Ημουν ενα χαζοχαρουμενο κοριτσι με την καλη εννοια και καταντησα να με λυπουνται ολοι.Απαντω αφου ειναι τρελλοι δεν εχουν λογικη τι σε νοιαζει ρε γαμωτο και εξαλλου σε σενα θα το πουν δηλαδη στις αγγλιδες τι θα πουν?ΟΚ μπορει να πουν κοιτα ρε σαν τογαλα ειναι σα βαμβακι ειναι δικια μου εφευρεση ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ εκτος αν τους βαλει ο διαολος να το πουν.Και εξαλλου το σαν ειναι παρομοιωση αρα ειναι ψευτικο δεν ισχυει .το γαλα το ανεφερα γιατι ο κοσμος αυτο χρησιμοποιει ......Και σαν το γαλα παλι κανεις δεν ειναι ετσι δεν ειναι?Γαμωτο δεν επρεπε να γραψω το γαλα γιατι κολλησα στο γαλα τωρα.Τι να κανω πειτε μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Αφρούλα, κοίτα τι λέει ο συλλογισμός σου.

Αν με πει κάποιος οτι είμαι άσπρη σαν το γάλα, μόνο τρελός θα μπορούσε να είναι. Τρελός που ο διάβολος τον έβαλε να το πεί.

Λοιπόν. Σκέφτομαι τα εξής.

1. Φοβάσαι μην σε πούμε οτι είσαι για δέσιμο. Και μετά λες, μόνο ένας τρελός θα μπορούσε να πει \"είσαι άσπρη σαν τα γάλα\". Αρα ουσιαστικά, θεωρείς οτι οι σκέψεις οι δικές σου, είναι που είναι τρελές. 

Λοιπόν. Ακου για να ηρεμησεις.
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΗ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΗΣΥΧΕΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΟΣ.

Οι εμμονές σου αποτελούνται απο αυτό το κόλλημα με τις λέξεις που κάποιου θα του φαινόταν τραβηγμένο ή μη λογικό. Κι όμως, έχει την δική του συναισθηματική λογική όλο αυτό το παιχνίδι του μυαλού σου.

Οι τρελοί δεν επικοινωνούν με το περιβάλλον, ούτε ανησυχούν ποτε οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με αυτούς. Οποτε βγάλτο απο το μυαλό σου Αφρο πραγματικά. ξέχνα το. Δεν είσαι τρελή και οι σκέψεις αυτές ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΕΛΑ.

2. Φοβάσαι οτι ο διάβολος σε βάζει να κάνεις τέτοιες σκέψεις?

Αν ναι, αυτό δεν ισχύει κορίτσι μου.
Οι σκέψεις σου δεν είναι έργο του διαβόλου, είναι έργο του μυαλού σου, που αυτή τη στιγμή προσπαθεί να σε παγιδέψει, γιατί προφανώς κάτι θέλει να πετύχει. ( απο κάπου θέλει να σου αποσύρει την προσοχή).

Εξάλλου ο διάβολος δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά με μια αγνή ψυχή σαν τη δική σου!

Μήπως, κάπου μέσα σου σε θεωρείς αμαρτωλή και φοβάσαι οτι όλο αυτό είναι μια τιμωρία?
Μια υπόθεση κάνω....

----------


## Remedy

αφρουλα
οταν καταφερνεις να ξεφευγεις απο τις επιμονες σκεψεις που σε βασανιζουν, πως περναει η ζωη σου? εχεις καποιο δεσμο, δουλευεις, σπουδαζεις? πως περνας τον χρονο σου?

----------


## afrula

remedy εχω ενα δεσμο ,εχω φιλους κυριως μια κολλητη ημουν μια χαρα!!!!Ολα πηγαιναν Δοξα τω Θεω τελεια.Και οταν ερχονταν γελαγα....Και χτες το ειχα ξεπερασει μεχρι που εγραψα καταραμενη η στιγμη για το γαλα.Εχω αρχισει αυστηρη διαιτα με γιατρο φυσικα ειναι η 4η μερα σημερα ,τα φαρμακα τα παιρνω κανονικα .Το κυριοτερο για τα κοριτσια δεν εχω περιοδο 2 μηνες .Μαλλον πιστευω απο κει οφειλεται +οτι ακουω κολλαω.Τα ονειρα μου να σας πω???Δεν θελω ουτε λεφτα ουτε αντρα ουτε δοξα ουτε ομορφια ουτε τιποτα το κυριοτερο ειναι το μυαλο μου ,η λογικη μου και απο κει και περα ενα σπιτακι δικο μου με τη γατα μου καποιον καταλληλο για μενα που να ξερει το προβλημα και να με υποστηριζει παντοτε και σοβαρα και στα αστεια πολλες φορες,τη δουλεια μου,τους φιλους μου ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΒΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΙ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΡΕΒΒΑΤΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΟΥΣ.ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΓΩ!!!ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥΔΑΚΙ WEIRD MOY .ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΓΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ?ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ?ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ Ως ΤΡΕΛΛΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΝΕΙ.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> remedy εχω ενα δεσμο ,εχω φιλους κυριως μια κολλητη ημουν μια χαρα!!!!Ολα πηγαιναν Δοξα τω Θεω τελεια.Και οταν ερχονταν γελαγα....Και χτες το ειχα ξεπερασει μεχρι που εγραψα καταραμενη η στιγμη για το γαλα.Εχω αρχισει αυστηρη διαιτα με γιατρο φυσικα ειναι η 4η μερα σημερα ,τα φαρμακα τα παιρνω κανονικα .Το κυριοτερο για τα κοριτσια δεν εχω περιοδο 2 μηνες .Μαλλον πιστευω απο κει οφειλεται +οτι ακουω κολλαω.Τα ονειρα μου να σας πω???Δεν θελω ουτε λεφτα ουτε αντρα ουτε δοξα ουτε ομορφια ουτε τιποτα το κυριοτερο ειναι το μυαλο μου ,η λογικη μου και απο κει και περα ενα σπιτακι δικο μου με τη γατα μου καποιον καταλληλο για μενα που να ξερει το προβλημα και να με υποστηριζει παντοτε και σοβαρα και στα αστεια πολλες φορες,τη δουλεια μου,τους φιλους μου ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΒΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΙ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΡΕΒΒΑΤΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΟΥΣ.ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΓΩ!!!ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥΔΑΚΙ WEIRD MOY .ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΓΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ?ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ?ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ Ως ΤΡΕΛΛΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΝΕΙ.


Afroula, όταν μιλάω για το μυαλό σου, εννοώ οτι έχει ένα θεμα με το να κολλάει σε ορισμένη σκέψη. Αυτό. 

Οταν αυτό συμβαίνει, που δεν συμβαίνει πάντα, καλό είναι να βρίσκετε μαζί με τον ειδικό, γιατί. 

Απο εκεί και πέρα, την ιδιαίτερότητα που έχεις να εμβαθύνεις πάνω στις έννοιες, μπορείς φυσικά και να την χρησιμοποιήσεις δημιουργικά...

Ρωτάς, τι σημαίνει ΓαΛΑ.

Γάλα για εμένα σημαίνει
ασπρο
μητρικό
πόσιμο
αγνό
πρωινό
αγελαδινό
βιταμινούχο
γευστικό
απλό


ΑσχΣΜΗ
σου είπα οτι για μένα σημαίνει

άχαρη
πεζή 
ρηχή
εγωίστρια
....

Αλλά δεν γίνεται να σου πω τι σημαίνει για τον ΚΟΣΜΟ, γιατί αυτο θα σήμαινε οτι μπορώ να είμαι μέσα στο μυαλό του ΚΑΘΕΝΑ.

----------


## weird

Πότε σου είπαν κάτι σχετικό με το γάλα? Οτι δηλαδή το δέρμα σου είναι σαν το γάλα?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> remedy εχω ενα δεσμο ,εχω φιλους κυριως μια κολλητη ημουν μια χαρα!!!!Ολα πηγαιναν Δοξα τω Θεω τελεια.Και οταν ερχονταν γελαγα....Και χτες το ειχα ξεπερασει μεχρι που εγραψα καταραμενη η στιγμη για το γαλα.Εχω αρχισει αυστηρη διαιτα με γιατρο φυσικα ειναι η 4η μερα σημερα ,τα φαρμακα τα παιρνω κανονικα .Το κυριοτερο για τα κοριτσια δεν εχω περιοδο 2 μηνες .Μαλλον πιστευω απο κει οφειλεται +οτι ακουω κολλαω.Τα ονειρα μου να σας πω???Δεν θελω ουτε λεφτα ουτε αντρα ουτε δοξα ουτε ομορφια ουτε τιποτα το κυριοτερο ειναι το μυαλο μου ,η λογικη μου και απο κει και περα ενα σπιτακι δικο μου με τη γατα μου καποιον καταλληλο για μενα που να ξερει το προβλημα και να με υποστηριζει παντοτε και σοβαρα και στα αστεια πολλες φορες,τη δουλεια μου,τους φιλους μου ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΚΡΥΒΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΙ ΣΕΝΑ ΚΡΕΒΒΑΤΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΟΥΣ.ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΓΩ!!!ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟΥΔΑΚΙ WEIRD MOY .ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΓΑΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΛΕΞΗ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ?ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ?ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ Ως ΤΡΕΛΛΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕΝΕΙ.


ξερεις γιατι σε ρωτησα αφρουλα?
προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι προσπαθεις να αποφυγεις να σκεφτεις και κανεις αυτες τις απλες αλλα αδιεξοδες σκεψεις...
δυο πιθανοτητες βλεπω με το φτωχο μου μυαλο.
Η κατι σε φοβιζει τρελλα στην ζωη σου και δεν θελεις να το σκεφτεσαι ,δεν θελεις να το αντιμετωπισεις και δεν καταλαβαινω τι μπορει να ειναι αυτο,

Η εχεις την αναγκη να ασχολουνται οι δικοι σου ανθρωποι συνεχως μαζι σου και ειναι ενα τεχνασμα που διαμορφωσες υποσυνειδητα για να στρεφεις την προσοχη επανω σου...ζητωντας τους δλδ την βοηθεια τους γα τα αδιεξοδα σου αυτα....

εσυ εχεις σκεφτει τπτ σχετικο με αυτα που σου λεω?

----------


## afrula

Αντιθετως ειμαι πολυ περηφανο ατομο και εγω θελω να τους βοηθω.Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει με μενα ειναι οτι με φοβιζει ο κοσμος.Και γενικα δε μαρεσει ο κοσμος.Για μενα η Αθηνα δεν ειναι.Μακαρι να χα γεννηθει αλλου.Αλλα εχω σκοπο να φυγω απο την Αθηνα .

----------


## weird

Αφρούλα. 
Μπορείς αργότερα να πας σε ένα άλλο μέρος να ζήσεις, με λιγότερο πληθυσμιακό φορτίο.

Αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό που λες, απο πολλές μεριές...

Σαν να δυσχετείς με τον όχλο, την πολυκοσμία, την μάζα. 

Σαν να έχεις τρομερή ανάγκη για ανθρώπινη επαφή. 

Σαν να σε απασχολεί το τι λέει ο ένας ή ο άλλος, το τι σκέφτεται. 

Θυμάσαι, λέγαμε οτι καμιά φορά, όταν δεν μας έχουν δώσει τον χώρο να σχηματίσουμε την δική μας άποψη και οπτική για τα πράγματα, βασιζόμαστε υπερβολικά πολύ στη γνώμη των άλλων...

Αλήθεια, εσύ τι έχεις σκεφτεί πάνω σε αυτά?
Σου λένε κάτι?

----------


## badboy

αφρουλα...θα σου πω μια αληθεια και ειναι σκληρη.
δεν προκειται να βρεις ποτε απαντηση σε αυτα που ψαχνεις.
και για να ησυχασεις,,,
μπορεις να το σταματησεις.
μπορεις οταν το σκεφτεσαι να σκεφτεσαι κατι αλλο και να το μπλοκαρεις...ειναι ενα κολπο.
η σοφη κουβεντα ενος γιατρου ηταν
το βλεπεις το παπακι που κραταω?
θελω την επομενη φορα που θα ερθεις να μην το θυμασαι...
ε την επομενη φορα μονο το παπακι θυμομουν.
ο εγκεφαλος ειναι μεγαλος μπιιιιιπ.
αλλα εμεις με την γνωση γινομαστε χειροτεροι μπιιιιιπ.
μπορεις να τα μπλοκαρεις αυτα.πως?
με φαρμακα κυριως,
και με ψυχοθεραπεια...προσεξε...οχι με οποιονδηποτε ψυχιατρο.
οι περισοτεροι δεν ξερουν δυστηχως.
ειναι λιγοι αυτοι που θα σου πουν αυτο με το παπακι.
και πολλοι αυτοι που θα σου πουν..ειναι βλακιες.....
βγαλτα απο το μυαλο σου...κτλπ
αμα μπορουσα να τα βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου θα ερχομουν σε εσενα να σου σκαω και τα 80 ευρω??αυτα που λες εσυ ειναι βλακιες...(θα ελεγα τωρα στο γιατρο).
πηγαινε σε εναν ψυχιατρο....και ενοειτε συνεχισε να ρωτας και εδω...και να παιρνεις απαντησεις...τις χρειαζεσαι...προσωρινα....
και ας σου κανουν κακο...
α επισης...ο ιδιος γιατρος μου εχει πει πως οι ψυχαναγκασμοι οσο μεγαλωνει καποιος φευγουν.λογω εγκεφαλου.
σε πληροφορω οτι ζω με ψυχαναγκασμους που τους μπλοκαρω πια...η διαφορα σε εσενα και εμενα ειναι οτι εγω τους μπλοκαρω γιατι εμαθα, μου εδειξαν...αλλα κυριως με βοηθησαν τα φαρακα να τους μαθω.
το ξερω οτι οσο ψαχνεις γουσταρεις και ηρεμεις,
συνεχισε να ψαχνεις...αλλα ζητα και βοηθεια...απο ειδικο.

----------


## σέϊτα

badboy

τι φαρμακα επαιρνες για τους ψυχαναγκασμους ;

----------


## afrula

badboy καθημερινα εχω πολεμο μου φευγει μια εμμονη ηρθε αλλη τωρα και ερχεται η καταραμενη γερα.Εχω ξεκινησει ψυχοθεραπεια τα φαρμακα με βοηθησαν εξαιρετικα αλλα το θεμα ειναι υποτροπιασα γιατι εχω μετρια καταθλιψη και οι εμμονες φουντωνουν.Εγω τα βγαζω περα ειτε εδω ειτε γελωντας ειτε με τσαμπουκα με κοντρα αλλα οταν σου καρφωνεται στο μυαλο τι κανεις?Εγω ξερω οτι ειναι παραλογα αυτα που σκεφτομαι και τι απανταω η χαζη!!!Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΕΙ ?Λεω μονο ενας τρελλος θα μπορουσε να τα πει αυτα και δε δινω σημασια.Αλλα φοβαμαι το κοσμο !!!!!!!!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Αλλα φοβαμαι το κοσμο !!!!!!!!



Αυτό είναι το κυριότερο πιστεύω.
Εχεις βρει γιατί φοβάσαι τόσο πολύ τους ανθρώπους καλή μου?

----------


## afrula

γλυκια μου εσυ τι πιστευεις?Μα φυσικα μη μου πει η με δει καποιος οπως σκεφτομαι γιατι ολα ειναι γυρω απο το προσωπο.Ντρεπομαι να σου πω τωρα τι σκεφτομαι και εχω σκασει και κλαιω 2 μερες τωρα.Ντρεπομαι γελαω αλλα εχει ξεφυγει η κατασταση.Λεω ασχημη σημαινει οταν εχεις καποια δυσμορφια οταν εχεις κατι παραμορφωμενο.Και καπακι απο προχθες λεω αν σε πει κανεις παραμορφωμενη?Χριστε μου λεω ελεος!!!!!!Αν με πει θα ναι τρελλος αφου δεν ειμαι και δε με νοιαζει αλλα ειναι καρφωμενο στο μυαλο 2 μερες τωρα.Ρε παιδια δεν αντεχεται τι ναι αυτα?Ντρεπομαι και εξαλλου τι να σας λεω τη καθε εμμονη και να γελαμε???:(:(ο ψυχολογος δε βοηθαει πολυ δε ξερω μακαρι να γινοταν ενα Θαυμα ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ.Οκ εγω ειμαι μια χαρα αλλα λεω ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΙ?Χεστον λεω οποιος το πει που ποτε δε θα γινει θα ναι τρελλος και εμενα με νοιαζουν οι γνωστικοι.Πιστευω ειμαι μια πανεξυπνη κοπελα,ομορφη ετσι λενε,γλυκια,δυναμικη και καθομαι στο σπιτι ενα χρονο τωρα ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΤΑΡΑΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΟΥΣ.Θελω να ζησω ελευθερη Γιατι δε μαφηνουν γιατι???:(:(Εδω κλαιω..........Τι να πω αρα ειμαι αρρωστη .Δεν το εχω παραδεχτει ομως μεσα μου ποτε αυτο.Λεω ενα μπερδεματακι ειναι αλλα οχι ειμαι αρρωστη και γεννηθηκα αρρωστη.Δε πειραζει ...Ειμαι αχρηστη ετσι κι αλλιως.Παω να κανω ενα βημα μου περναει η ιδεα ερχεται αλλη.Και τα παραταω.Το μονο που θα μου λυνε το προβλημα θα ταν εγω και ο καθρεφτης μου μονο και οταν και αν νιωσω καλυτερα ποτε να μιλησω σε κανεναν ανθρωπο.

----------


## giota

Aφρούλα μου και μόνη σου έγραψες ότι είσαι μια πανέξυπμη κοπέλα και όμορφη.Θα ήθελα να είμαι και εγώ ανοιχτόχρωμη τι κάθεσαι και σκέφτεσαι τον κόσμο;Μήπως να πάρεις μια δεύτερη γνώμη μήπως και σου δώσει άλλη θεραπεία;Είναι αμαρτία να βασανίζεις τον εαυτό σου εγώ πιστεύω πως είσαι κούκλα,γλυκιά αλλά ευαίσθητη.Ούτε άχρηστη είσαι ούτε άρρωστη γεννήθηκες.Καμμιά φορά δεν κάνουν λάθη οι γιατροί και δεν δίνουν το κατάλληλο φάρμακο;πάρε και δεύτερη γνώμη.Εχεις κάποιες φοβίες και ανασφάλειες άσε το προσωπάκι σου που θα είναι τόσο γλυκό όσο και εσύ.Τον κόσμο στα παλιά σου τα παπούτσια.Μάλλον έχεις ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης ότι είσαι όμορφη.Αντε βρέ Αφρούλα μια χαρά κοπέλα είσαι.

----------


## afrula

αχ βρε giota μου το ξερω και το βλεπω αλλα λεω αν βρεθει κανεις τρελλος και πει ναι σε ολα αυτα που σκεφτομαι ασπρη σα βαμβακι η παραμορφωμενη?Τρελλος θα ναι αλλα για να μου μιλησει θα χει καποια λογικη.Τελος παντων τρελλος θα ναι αλλα εγω ακομα και απο εναν τρελλο μπορει να κανω βλακεια να αυτοκαταστραφω μονη μου και να κλειστω στο σπιτι για παντα η σε καμια κλινικη?Απο εναν τρελλο?Δε ξερω τι ειναι αυτο αν σκεφτω κατι κολλαει εκει....Δε ξερω εχω απογοητευτει με τον ευατο μου μακαρι να μην ειχα γεννηθει!!!!!!!Μακαρι!!!!

----------


## giota

Αφρούλα θα καθήσεις να σκάσεις για ένα τρελλό;όταν σου λένε οι λογικοί ότι είσαι όμορφη;Αφρούλα θέλεις επιβεβαίωση αξίζει να σκέφτεσαι αν κατι σου πεί κάποιος.Μην κάνεις σενάρια που δεν θα γίνουν.Θα κοιτάς τον καθρέδτη σου και θα λες πόσο όμορφη είσαι.Βγες έξω πήγαινε βόλτα με φίλες μην κάθεσαι στο σπίτι και σκαλίζεις τα ίδια συνέχεια.Και εγώ Αφρούλα ήμουν πολύ πεσμένη ψυχολογικά και τώρα μετά απο 3 μήνες θεραπείας αρχχίζω να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα.Φυσικά άλλαξα γιατρό και μου έδωσε άλλη αγωγή.

----------


## apaleftos

ΡΕ ξυπνα αν δεν ειχες γενιθει εγω με πιον θα μιλαγα τωρα εε???Ξεκολα και μην σκεφτεσαι τοσο αρνιτικα!!!Αν σου πω οτι καταλαβαινω πωσ περνας θα ειναι ψεμα αλα και εσυ δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις ποσ περναω εγω γιαυτο ακου!!!!!

Τα παντα εχουν το λογο τους ολοι μααααααας εχουμε ενα λογο που υπαρχουμε να βαλουμε ενα πετραδακι στο σορο που λεγεται ανθρωποτητα. Ολοι εχουμε ιδιετεροτητεσ που μας πρικησε η φυση και μας κανουν μοναδικους !!Ειμασται απαρετητη για την ανθρωποτητα οσο και αυτη για μας αυτη εξελισεται μεσα απο εμας τη χρειαζομασται και μας χρειαζετε !!!!Σκεψου οτι ολα τα φυλα του δεντρου ειναι χρισιμα εμεις δεν το καταλαβαινουμε αμα κοψουμε ενα φυλλαρακι απο μια πορτοκαλια η πορτοκαλια ομως το καταλαβαινει


(Συγνωμη για το υφος μου )

Σκεψου θετικα +++++++

----------


## vince

Afrula, γιατί σε ενοχλούν τόσο πολύ οι τρελοί? Αν μπορούσες να τους μιλήσεις τι θα τους έλεγες? Αν μπορούσες να κάνεις κακό σε έναν τρελό θα το έκανες?

----------


## vince



----------


## vince



----------


## Θεοφανία

βινς...γιατι σε πειράζει η λέξη τρελλός?

αν έχεις καμιά μύγα σε πληροφορώ πως ότι έχεις γράψει μέχρι σήμερα σε αυτό το φόρουμ, δείχνουν ένα βαθιά σκεπτόμενο και ψαγμένο άτομο...ξεκόλα απ\' τη λέξη.....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Μα φυσικα μη μου πει η με δει καποιος οπως σκεφτομαι γιατι ολα ειναι γυρω απο το προσωπο. 
> 
> 
> ....................................
> Aρα, φοβάσαι, οτι οι άλλοι θα σκεφτούν αυτό που ΕΣΥ σκέφτεσαι για εσένα. Σωστά? Υπάρχει επομένως κάποια φωνή μέσα σου, που λέει, για σενα, οτι είσαι άσπρη κτλ?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ο καθρέπτης σου... Σαν να έχεις διαρκώς την ανάγκη να βλέπεις την εικόνα σου για να νιώθεις ήσυχη δηλ?
Και σαν να φοβάσαι το πώς βλέπουν οι άλλοι αυτή την εικόνα.... Αυτό έχω σαν αίσθηση.
Τόσοι πολλοί άνθρωποι.
Και τόσο διαφορετικοί.
Τόσα ζευγάρια μάτια.
Κάποιες σκέψεις...


Ελπίζω σύντομα να είσαι καλύτερα.
Ενημερώνεις τον ψ για τις υποτροπές?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Afrula, γιατί σε ενοχλούν τόσο πολύ οι τρελοί? Αν μπορούσες να τους μιλήσεις τι θα τους έλεγες? Αν μπορούσες να κάνεις κακό σε έναν τρελό θα το έκανες?


Vince,
προφανώς η Αφρούλα, έχει κάποιες απόψεις και ιδέες σχετικά με τους \"τρελούς\"
Δεν βλέπω γιατί αυτό σε θίγει. 
Ο καθένας το βλέπει όπως θέλει το θέμα.

Όπως πολύ σωστά λέει κι η Θεοφανία, κακώς μυγιάζεσαι. Ξεκόλλα απο την λέξη \"τρελός\".

----------


## afrula

ωπα δε καταλαβα !!!Τι ειπες ?Για το χαμηλο μου επιπεδο και δε με τιμα?ΤΟΤΕ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΡΕΛΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΕΔΩ!!!!!!ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΑΦΝΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΩΘΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΥΣ ΤΡΕΛΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΝ ΕΣΕΝΑ.Μακαρι να ειχες τη ψυχη μου και την εξυπναδα μου εκει που μπορω αλλα αστο κοιμησου καλυτερα και αντε χασου!!!:D

----------


## vince



----------


## afrula

τι να βγαλω ?Αφου οι τρελλοι δεν εχουν λογικη δε με νοιαζει να πανε στο δαφνι

----------


## vince



----------


## afrula

οχι γιατι μιλανε και μπερδευουν τους λογικους!!!!Να κλειστουν ολοι μεσα να ησυχασουμε.Ολο τρελλοι ειναι εξω

----------


## vince



----------


## afrula

εσενα τον τρελλο αντε παρατα με

----------


## vince



----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> τι να βγαλω ?Αφου οι τρελλοι δεν εχουν λογικη δε με νοιαζει να πανε στο δαφνι


δηλαδη, αν εσυ πας ποτε για θεραπεια σε καποιο ψυχιατρειο θα αυτοαποκαλεισαι τρελλη?

----------


## Sofia

afrula, διαβαζω το θεμα σου και πολλες φορες δεν εχω γραψει κατι, γιατι αν κ με στεναχωρει να διαβαζω για το αδιεξοδο καθε ανθρωπου (εστω συγκεκριμενες φορες) δεν ξερω τί να πω, ωστε να βοηθησω.

αυτη τη φορα ομως θελω να σε ρωτησω κατι για δικο σου προβληματισμο, αν σου λεει κατι δλδ...

εχω προσεξει πώς μια κουβεντα, μια λεξη που προέρχεται αρχικα απο δικο σου φοβο κ στη συνεχεια απο φοβο κ μονο οτι μπορει να προερχεται κ απο καποιον αλλο μπορει να σε καθηλωσει. Ο φοβος οτι καποιος μπορει να σε χαρακτηρισει με μια λεξη που εσυ θεωρεις οτι λεγεται με αρνητικη μορφη. Ας σου πω ενα παραδειγμα. Εγω εχω ανοιχτη επιδερμιδα, αρκετα λευκη θα έλεγα. Μια φιλη μου εχει σταρενια επιδερμιδα. Θέλοντας να μου κανει ενα θετικο σχολιο μου λέει τί ωραια λευκη επιδερμιδα που έχεις. Σαν γαλα ειναι...Στο μυαλο μου αυτη η παρομοιωση ειναι κακη, δεν μ αρεσει. Η ιδια ομως μου το λέει γιατι το βλεπει σαν κατι ομορφο...Εγω ομως στο μυαλο μου εχω την παρομοιωση αυτη σαν κατι ασχημο. Η ιδια εχει την ιδια εικονα που εχω εγω σαν ασχημη, σαν κατι ομορφο. Με αλλα λογια σου λέω πώς ειναι πολυ σχετικες οι εννοιες, κ πώς το ομορφο κ το ασχημο ουτε μπορουν να εχουν οριο συγκεκριμενο κ ουτε ποτε μπορουν να ελεγχθουν. Δεν μπορεις να απαγορευσεις ουτε να ορισεις σε κανεναν τί να δει ως ομορφο κ τί ως ασχημο κ φυσικα κ να το εκφρασει. 

Εσύ μπορεις να ορισεις ελευθερα οτι θελεις κ να το εκφρασεις ανοιχτα?να υπερασπισεις τις αποψεις σου?

----------


## tomasliak

afrula για αυτην την εμμονη σου εχω να σου προτεινω κατι.λοιπον αυριο το πρωι που θα ξυπνησεις κοιτα τον εαυτο σου στον καθρεφτη παρατηρησε τον καλα.βλεπεις μια ασχημη κοπελα στον καθρεφτη η οχι?αν οχι τοτε νικησες.

----------


## afrula

εγω βλεπω μια ομορφη κοπελα .Οι αλλοι ομως ?

----------


## afrula

φυσικα δεν ειμαι τρελλη εφοσον εχω λογικη και εξυπναδα .Οι τρελλοι δεν εχουν λογικη και ειναι στα ψυχιατρεια και δε με νοιαζει δε μαφορουν !!!!!!!!Εμενα με νοιαζουν οι γνωστικοι.

----------


## afrula

Απο το αγχος tomaliask το δερμα μου εχει γινει καταξερο και με σπυρακια ,κοκκινιζω γιαυτο αστο καλυτερα τωρα ειμαι κανονικη.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> φυσικα δεν ειμαι τρελλη εφοσον εχω λογικη και εξυπναδα .Οι τρελλοι δεν εχουν λογικη και ειναι στα ψυχιατρεια και δε με νοιαζει δε μαφορουν !!!!!!!!Εμενα με νοιαζουν οι γνωστικοι.


Αυτό που νιώθω Αφρούλα μου, είναι οτι σε φοβίζει η τρέλα.
Νιώθω ένα φόβο σχετικά με το οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με την τρέλα ή τους τρελούς. 

Είναι ανθρώπινο. Ολοι οι άνθρωποι φοβούνται την τρέλα. Το να μην εντάσσονται μέσα στους κανόνες του κοινά αποδεκτού και λογικού. Το να μην έχουν τον έλεγχο της κατάστασης. Είναι ανθρώπινοι φόβοι αυτοί.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by afrula_
> φυσικα δεν ειμαι τρελλη εφοσον εχω λογικη και εξυπναδα .Οι τρελλοι δεν εχουν λογικη και ειναι στα ψυχιατρεια και δε με νοιαζει δε μαφορουν !!!!!!!!Εμενα με νοιαζουν οι γνωστικοι.
> 
> 
> ...


Είναι φορές που δεν ξέρω που να εντάξω τον εαυτό μου...

Τους \"μη τρελούς\" (αποφεύγω το χαρακτηρισμό \"λογικοί\"), τους αρέσει να τους πηδάει κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια η ίδια πολιτική παράταξη - και μάλιστα χωρίς \"σάλιο\" κατά τα κοινώς λεγόμενα (συγχωρήστε μου τον αυθορμητισμό)...
Κάποιοι \"θεότρελοι\" πάλι ακτιβιστές, ρισκάρουν τη ζωή τους και πιάνονται από φαλαινοθηρικά για να προστατεύσουν τη ζωή μιας φάλαινας.....

Ποια είναι η τρέλα και ποια η λογική ?

Υ.Γ. Αφρούλα ξέρω πως δεν σε βοηθάω με τον προβληματισμό μου, πιστεύω όμως ακράδαντα πως οι λιγότερο \"λογικοί\" άνθρωποι είναι πολύ πολύ καλύτεροι σαν ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ από όλους εκείνους που διατείνονται πως έχουν σώες τις φρένες τους....

Απλά όλοι αυτοί δεν έχουν κατανοήσει το μέγεθος της δυστυχίας τους....

----------


## afrula

παιδια φυσικα να ναι καλα ολοι τους δεν εννοω αυτο ,αλλα στη περιπτωση μου λεω αν πει κατι απο αυτα που σκεφτομαι τα τρελλα λεω θα ναι τρελλος.Δεν εχει λογικη δε με νοιαζει!!!Με νοιαζουν οι γνωστικοι εξω στη κοινωνια που σε αλλα ειναι χαζοι αλλα στα παραλογα εννοω ειναι ευτυχως γνωστικοι.Μη με παραξηγειτε φυσικα και τους αγαπω ολους...

----------


## afrula

sabb δε μιλησα για ψυχη.Πιστευω με καταλαβες.Απλως δε με ενδιαφερουν γιατι δεν εχουν λογικη,ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΙΚΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ ΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΓΑΝ Η ΒΛΕΠΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΖΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΑ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΑΝΕ ΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΚΑΝΑ?ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ .ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ?Απλως ο φανατισμος μου ειναι για να διωξω τις κ...ιδεες.Δε θελω να εξηγησω αλλο γιατι θα μου κανει κακο .Πιστευω καταλαβατε ;)

----------


## weird

Καλησπέρα Αφρούλα μου...
καθόμουν πριν λίγο και μιλούσα με μια γυναίκα, η οποία μου άνοιξε την ψυχή της και ούτε κι εγώ μπορούσα να φαναστώ πόσα έκρυβε τελικά αυτή η ψυχή.
Η ιστορία της, μου θύμησε εσένα και της είπα οτι θα μπω να τα γράψω εδώ μέσα, και μου είπε, αν πρόκειται να βοηθηθεί έστω και λίγο κάποιος απο αυτήν την ιστορία, να τα γράψεις...

Η γυναίκα αυτή λοιπόν, έχει μια κόρη, την ας την πούμε Μαρία...
Η Μαρία ήταν είναι ένα όμορφο κορίτσι και πολύ έξυπνο. Μέχρι που μια μέρα, ξαφνικά, αρρώστησε. 
Αρχισε η μητέρα της και φίλη μου, να μου εξηγεί τα συμπτώματα της κορούλας της.
Αρχισε να βρίσκει τον εαυτό της άσχημο. 
Η Μαρία, δεν ήταν ένας επιφανειακός άνθρωπος, διάβαζε, είχε πολλά ενδιαφέροντα, μέχρι να της συμβεί αυτό..
Κοιτιόταν με τις ώρες στον καθρέπτη. Αρχισε να γίνεται επιθετική. Εκρήξεις οργής. Εμπαινε στο δωμάτιό της κι έσπαζε τα πράγματα. Δάγκωνε τα χέρια της για να ηρεμήσει απο τα νεύρα της και ξερίζωνε μόνη της τα μαλλιά της. 
Αρχισε να της φταίει το δέρμα της, φοβόταν οτι ήταν πολύ άσπρη! Την είχε πιάσει και αυτή η ιδέα. Καταλαβαίνεις, με το που μου τα διηγήθηκε όλα αυτά η μητέρα της, θυμήθηκα εσενα Αφρούλα.

Ο πατέρας της δεν μπορούσε να καταλάβει τι γινόταν και μάλλωνε με το παιδί. Οι καβγάδες όλο και πιο συχνοί. Μέχρι που μπήκε στη μέση η μάνα και του είπε \" Αυτή έχει πρόβλημα, δεν θα κάνεις κι εσύ τα ίδια. Σταματα να μαλλώνεις μαζί της, δεν είναι καλά το παιδί απο τα νεύρα του είναι έτσι.\"

Με το που το μαθαίνει ο πατέρας, τον πλάκωσε η στεναχώρια. Μια μέρα, δεν μπορούσε να σηκωθεί απο το κρεβάτι. Απο τη μέση και κάτω, ένιωθε να έχει παραλύσει. Η γυναίκα, η φίλη μου, τον έτρεχε στα νοσοκομεία και δεν του έβρισκαν κάτι παθολογικό. Τέλοσπάντων, πήγαν σε έναν πρακτικό γιατρό και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα του πατέρα. ( Πάντως έπαιξαν ρόλο τα λόγια της πανέξυπνης αυτής γυναίκας, που του είπε, γίνε καλά, μην ζηλεύεις που προσέχω τόσο τη μικρή, εκείνη έχει το πρόβλημα, γίνε καλά γιατί δεν αντέχω... κι έτσι κι έγινε).

Η μικρή, γύρω στα 17 τότε, χειροτέρευε. Αρχισε να αρνείται να κάνει τα στοιχειώδη. Την τσάντα για το σχολείο της την έφτιαχνε η μάνα της. Την συμβούλευε, παμε κορίτσι μου σε ένα γιατρό, δεν είσαι καλά. Η μικρή Μαρία την έβριζε \" εγώ δεν είμαι τρελή να τρέχω σε τέτοιους γιατρούς!\" Και τότε της είπε η μάνα της \" όλοι μας έχουμε τα ψυχολογικά μας. Ετσι κι εσύ. Μόνο τρελή δεν είσαι Μαρία μου, απλά έχεις κι εσύ τα άγχη σου. Αν είχα λεφτά θα πήγαινα κι εγώ σε ψυχολόγο. Μα τώρα έχω λεφτά μόνο για σένα και θέλω να πας\"

Η Μαρία χειρετέρευε. Αρχισε να φοβάται να βγεί έξω. Δεν ήθελε να την κοιτάζει κανείς, να την σχολιάσει κανείς. Είε κρίσεις βουλιμίας και ανορεξίας. Χτυπιόταν μόνη της. Πάθαινε κρίσεις υστερίας όπου ούρλιαζε και αρνιόταν πλέον να πάει στο σχολείο. Σταμάτησε να πηγαίνει. Για τα επόμενα 2 χρόνια δεν βγήκε απο το σπίτι. 

Είχε ξεκινήσει να πηγαίνει στον ψυχίατρο και έκανε και ψυχοθεραπεία. Εντωμεταξύ, δεν ήθελε να την βλέπει κανείς κι έβγαινε μόνο βράδια! Οι γονείς της την πήγαιναν αργά τη νύχτα με το αμάξι και περίμεναν να τελειώσει η συνεδρία για να την πάρουν. 

Η κατάσταση αυτή βελτιώθηκε. Η Μαρία είχε καλή αντιμετώπιση απο το σπίτι. Η μάνα της πολλές φορές την έπαιρνε αγκαλιά τα βράδια, και την διαβεβαίωνε όσες φορές χρειαζόταν μέσα στην μέρα οτι δεν είναι άσχημη. Πήγε κι έπιασε τους διευθυντές του σχολείου να της φερθούν προσεκτικά και το κορίτσι ξεκίνησε να πηγαίνει πάλι στο σχολείο μετά απο 2 χρόνια διακοπής.

Με την φαρμακευτική αγωγή, και την κατάλληλη αντιμετώπιση απο το σπίτι και τον γιατρό της, η Μαρία πλέον, βγαίνει κανονικά, έχει τις παρέες της και την ζωή της, έδωσε τις πανελλήνιες και πήγε πολύ καλά... ντύνεται με ρούχα ελαφριά, πάει στην παραλία για μπάνιο...

Καμιά φορά μόνο όταν την βλέπει η μαμά της να κοιτιέται σοτν καθρέπτη της λέει, φύγε απο κει! Κι εκείνη ακούει. Εγινε ξανά το χαμογελαστό και έξυπνο κορίτσι. Εμαθε να μην δίνει σημασία στις κακές σκέψεις, να μην την παγιδεύουν. Ακόμα βέβαια την παρακολουθεί ο γιατρός.

Αφρούλα, στα γράφω, για να δεις πως κι άλλοι πέρασαν αυτό που περνας και όμως τα κατάφεραν! Ετσι θα τα καταφέρεις κι εσύ καλή μου. Φρόντισε να βρεις έναν ειδικό που να μπορείς να τον εμπιστεύεσαι και να βλέπεις οτι γίνεται δουλειά. 

Ολα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## afrula

weird μου με εκανες να κλαψω με την ιστορια σου γιατι αυτη ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ.

----------


## afrula

Ναι αλλα εγω τον βλεπω ομορφο τον ευατο μου weird μου γλυκια οι αλλοι με λενε ασχημη.Και αποψε το ακουσα με τα ιδια μου τα αυτια!!!!!!!!Δε ξαναβγαινω εξω.Δε μπορω να ακουω αυτη τη λεξη............δεν αντεχω........:(:(

----------


## afrula

ομως η Μαρια αν ακουσει το ασχημη καπου τι θα κανει?Εδω ειναι το θεμα!!!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ομως η Μαρια αν ακουσει το ασχημη καπου τι θα κανει?Εδω ειναι το θεμα!!!


Θα ρωτήσω την μητέρα της καλή μου, εγώ την Μαρία δεν την έχω δει...

Θα την ρωτήσω και θα σου πω, πως το αντιμετωπίζει.

Εχω την αίσθηση πάντως οτι πλέον, έχει κατακτήσει το να μην την νοιάζει.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Ναι αλλα εγω τον βλεπω ομορφο τον ευατο μου weird μου γλυκια οι αλλοι με λενε ασχημη.Και αποψε το ακουσα με τα ιδια μου τα αυτια!!!!!!!!Δε ξαναβγαινω εξω.Δε μπορω να ακουω αυτη τη λεξη............δεν αντεχω........:(:(


Αφρο, δεν αντέχεις τώρα, που δεν το έχεις ξεπεράσει. Όταν ξεπεράσεις αυτό το μίγμα ιδεοληψίας-κατάθλιψης και διατροφικής ανισορροπίας που σε τυραννάει, θα το αντέχεις μια χαρα.

Σου είπα την ιστορία για να δεις, οτι κι άλλοι το έπαθαν και το ξεπέρασαν.

----------


## afrula

weird μου το ακουσα χτες μπροστα μου και ζητησα το λογο και ειπε ταχα δεν ειπε τιποτα.Μου χει κατσει στο στομαχι.Δε θελω να ξαναβγω εξω με ολους τους βλακες.Δεν αντεχω αυτη τη λεξη !Γιατι και εγω σπανια βλεπω καποιον ασχημο εναν στους 30 ξερω εγω ποσο μαλλον να με πουν εμενα που ειμαι μια χαρα.Δε μπορω να το αντιμετωπισω.Εχω αγχωθει,εχω ταχυκαρδιες και σκεφτομαι ολοι με βλεπουν ετσι τωρα και ουτε παω να κοιταχτω στο καθρεπτη .Τα παρατησα ολα...

----------


## afrula

πριν ηταν φανταστικος ο φοβος ΤΩΡΑ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΠΡΑΞΗ!!!!Ουτε μονη μου δε νιωθω καλα τωρα...

----------


## Miranda

Αφρούλα σου έχω στείλει ενα U2U. Αν θέλεις, διάβασέ το.

----------


## afrula

το διαβασα και σε ευχαριστω πολυ ,εγω ξερω τι ειμαι αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω αφου ολοι την ιδια εικονα βλεπουν, που το βλεπουν το ασχημο????Ειναι μια λεξη οκ.Εγω γιατι δε βλεπω ασχημους ανθρωπους ???αρα δεν τους αρεσω και χεστηκα να αρεσω δε μενδιαφερει αλλα με ποιο δικαιωμα να το πουν αυτο???Αφου ειμαι ομορφη εγω, η γνωμη μου και ολοι οσοι μου το χουν πει αγνωστοι γνωστοι μια χαρα δηλαδη ,γιατι τωρα πια εχασα και την εννοια της ομορφιας .Ζητησα το λογο και με εβρισε και μου επιτεθηκε.Αυτον τον κραταγαν 5, εμενα ενας να μη τον δειρω.Επρεπε να καλεσω την αστυνομια αλλα δε το κανα γιατι ηταν γνωστος της γειτονιας και δεν ηθελα απαξιουσα αλλα εγω δεν ειμαι καλα!!!!:(:(:(ειμαι κλεισμενη μεσα και βλεπω τηλεοραση και συνεχεια κλαιω.Δε προκειται να βγω εξω λιγο το βραδακι μπορει να παρω αερα και μετα παλι μεσα.Δε μπορω να τα βγαλω περα με το στομα των ανθρωπων δεν καταλαβαινω τη χαζομαρα που λενε.Καλυτερα μονη μου και δε θελω κανεναν.Παιδια ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!Πριν ηταν ψιθυριστα η απο μακρια η μπορει και να ταν η ιδεα μου.Τωρα παραιτουμαι.Δε μπορω να ζω στη ζωη με αγχος,φουσκωμα στο στομαχι για τη καθε βλαμμενη και βλαμμενο!!!Ειλικρινα θελω να ησυχασω δε ξερω μπορει να παω σε ενα μοναστηρι να γαληνεψω.Δεν ειμαι η afrula που πρεπει να ειμαι ,ειμαι μια αλλη δεν ειμαι εγω!!!!!!!!:(.............................

----------


## Remedy

αφρουλα και ο πιο ομορφος ανθρωπος στον κοσμο, οταν ειναι δυστυχισμενος, στρεσσαρισμενος,αγχωμενος, φοβισμενος ,ασχημαινει...ποσο μαλλον ενας κανονικος ανθρωπος...
ειναι η φορτιση και το βαρος που καθρεφτιζονται στην εκφραση μας,και μονο ομορφοι δεν ειμαστε τοτε,οτι χαρακτηριστικα κι αν εχουμε....
μπορει λοιπον να συναντας ανοητους που να μη ξερουν τι τους γινεται, μπορει ομως και να δειχνεις με την εκφραση σου ολη αυτη τη δυστυχια που ζεις και μερικοι επισης ανοητοι νατην αναγνωριζουν σαν ασχημια γιατι δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν οτι εισαι μια ομορφη κοπελα,απλως δυστυχισμενη....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> weird μου το ακουσα χτες μπροστα μου και ζητησα το λογο και ειπε ταχα δεν ειπε τιποτα.Μου χει κατσει στο στομαχι.Δε θελω να ξαναβγω εξω με ολους τους βλακες.Δεν αντεχω αυτη τη λεξη !Γιατι και εγω σπανια βλεπω καποιον ασχημο εναν στους 30 ξερω εγω ποσο μαλλον να με πουν εμενα που ειμαι μια χαρα.Δε μπορω να το αντιμετωπισω.Εχω αγχωθει,εχω ταχυκαρδιες και σκεφτομαι ολοι με βλεπουν ετσι τωρα και ουτε παω να κοιταχτω στο καθρεπτη .Τα παρατησα ολα...


Αφρούλα, δεν σε βλέπουν όλοι έτσι. Μην γενικεύεις την στάση ενός ανθρώπου σε εκείνη όλων των ανθρώπων!
Λες, γιατί εγώ να βλέπω... ενώ οι άλλοι να βλέπουν...

Νομίζω οτι υπάρχει μια διαφορετικότητα αλλά και μια ομοιότητα στο βλέμμα των ανθρώπων. 
Όλοι βλεπουμε μια πραγματικότητα, αλλά την ερμηνεύουμε ο καθένας διαφορετικά.

Αλήθεια, πώς σου φαίνεται η ιδέα των διαφορετικών οπτικών της μιας και μοναδικής πραγματικότητας?

Κι αν βάλουμε και τις λέξεις στο παιχνίδι, τελικά οι λέξεις, ποιά πλευρά πραγματικότητας σημαίνουν για τον καθένα?
Την υποκειμενική ή την αντικειμενική?

Νομίζω οτι σε τρομάζει η αντίθεση, μια λέξη - πολλές σημασίες, αλλά και ένα ερέθισμα - διαφορετικές λέξεις.

Δεν ξέρω, υποθέσεις κάνω, αλλά θα ήθελα να μου πεις τι σκέφτεσαι πάνω σε αυτά :)

----------


## giota

Αφρούλα πρέπει να ξέρεις την Μόνικα Μπελούτσι μια κουκλάρα καλλονή ηθοποιό.Εχεις δει τον άνδρα της;Εμένα μου φαίνεται άσχημος ενω της Μπελούτσι της αρέσει.Το θέμα της ομορφιάς είναι τελείως υποκειμενικό.Σου το λέμε τόσοι γιατί δεν μας ακούς;Σκασίλα σου τι λέει ο κάθε βλάξ.

----------


## afrula

ναι ρε παιδια αλλα γιατι εγω δε το λεω?Τι σημαινει ασχημος.Δηλαδη δε μας αρεσει καποιος κατευθειαν ασχημος ,μπαζο ,πατσαβουρα.Τι να πω αυτοι βαριουνται να πουν τι εννοουν και αρκουνται στις λεξεις.weird εγω τι να πω τωρα?Μεσα απο την εμπειρια μου για να παιρνω ψυχοφαρμακα 9 χρονια δεν υπαρχει αντικειμενικη ομορφια.Αδυνατισα ομορφυνα και τσακ ασχημη ειναι.Αυτο που δε καταλαβαινω ειναι γιατι ασχολουνται μαζι μου και οχι με αλλες?Απο ζηλια.Επειδη η συμπεριφορα μου ξεχωριζει δηλαδη να ναι 10 και χα χου και να βγαινω εγω και να ειμαι ηρεμη και γαληνια και δυναμικη ΕΚΕΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ.Τελικα η ζηλια ειναι .Και ειναι απλως μια λεξη.Αλλα 1 στους 30 ειναι ασχημος και εκει εγω γιατι ρε παιδια δε μπορω να πω ειναι ασχημος?

----------


## afrula

οκ λογικα ολοι δεν εχετε ακουσει να σας βριζουν και να σας λενε ασχημους η οχι?Τι κανατε?Πως νιωσατε?Ζητησατε το λογο?Μειωθηκε η αυτοπεποιθηση σας?Εγω ειχα αυτοπεποιθηση 3 στα 10 τωρα παει πηγε 0.Weird!!!!!!!!βοηθεια μεχρι τι σκεφτονται για την εμφανιση μου εφτασα...ΟΚ να μου το πει αλλα να μιλαω με εναν ανθρωπο λεω και να σκεφτεται αυτο εγω επιλεγω το κρεββατακι μου και ειμαι κλεισμενη.:(:(

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ναι ρε παιδια αλλα γιατι εγω δε το λεω? .................................................. .........ι εκει εγω γιατι ρε παιδια δε μπορω να πω ειναι ασχημος?



Μπορείς, γιατί δεν το δοκιμάζεις?

Γενικότερα, λές πάντα αυτό που θέλεις ή όχι?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> οκ λογικα ολοι δεν εχετε ακουσει να σας βριζουν και να σας λενε ασχημους η οχι?Τι κανατε?Πως νιωσατε?Ζητησατε το λογο?Μειωθηκε η αυτοπεποιθηση σας?Εγω ειχα αυτοπεποιθηση 3 στα 10 τωρα παει πηγε 0.Weird!!!!!!!!βοηθεια μεχρι τι σκεφτονται για την εμφανιση μου εφτασα...ΟΚ να μου το πει αλλα να μιλαω με εναν ανθρωπο λεω και να σκεφτεται αυτο εγω επιλεγω το κρεββατακι μου και ειμαι κλεισμενη.:(:(


Για περίμενε λίγο.
Δεν είναι άδικο?
Μιλάω με δέκα.
Ενας απο αυτούς, μπορεί να σκεφτεί έτσι.
Κι εγώ τότε τι κάνω?
Κλείνομαι στο κρεβατάκι μου?

Θα μπορούσες να αλλάξεις ομιλητή.
Να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον που θα το αξίζει, αντί να τιμωρείς τον εαυτό σου για τον 1 βλάκα, να στερείσαι το εξω σου.

----------


## afrula

γιατι σπανια βλεπω ασχημο ανθρωπο για να το πω.Θα δω μια χοντρη 150 κιλων και θα πω ειναι ασχημη?Θα δω εναν κοντο και θα πω το ιδιο?Θα δω σπυρακια,θα δω ξερω γω το οτιδηποτε .Οχι βεβαια το πολυ να πω δεν ειναι ομορφη.Πιστευω ειναι για τα μπαζα οποιος λεει κατι τετοιο γιατι δεν υπαρχει ασχημια.Καληνυχτα weird θα κοιμηθω να χαλαρωσω.Μολις μπαινω στο forum ψαχνω αν εισαι μεσα γιατι ποιο ορθη λογικη δεν εχω δει.Σευχαριστω πολυ μεσα απο τη ψυχη μου.:);)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> γιατι σπανια βλεπω ασχημο ανθρωπο για να το πω.Θα δω μια χοντρη 150 κιλων και θα πω ειναι ασχημη?Θα δω εναν κοντο και θα πω το ιδιο?Θα δω σπυρακια,θα δω ξερω γω το οτιδηποτε .Οχι βεβαια το πολυ να πω δεν ειναι ομορφη.Πιστευω ειναι για τα μπαζα οποιος λεει κατι τετοιο γιατι δεν υπαρχει ασχημια.Καληνυχτα weird θα κοιμηθω να χαλαρωσω.Μολις μπαινω στο forum ψαχνω αν εισαι μεσα γιατι ποιο ορθη λογικη δεν εχω δει.Σευχαριστω πολυ μεσα απο τη ψυχη μου.:);)


Αυτός είναι για τα μπάζα γλυκιά μου, εσύ γιατί τιμωρείς τον εαυτό σου για την \"ασχήμια\" του κόσμου αυτού?
Δεν είναι βαρύ και άδικο φορτίο να το σηκώνεις έτσι στους ώμους σου?

Είσαι ένας άνθρωπος που έχει το χάρισμα να βλέπει ομορφιά, εκεί που οι άλλοι θα είναι ανίκανοι να το κάνουν.
Αγκάλιασε τον εαυτό σου γι αυτό και μην τον τιμωρείς για τα ξένα βλέμματα...

----------


## Remedy

εχω να σου κανω μια ερωτηση αφρουλα.
εαν ησουν οντως ασχημη, θα σε πειραζε να σου το πει καποιος γνωστος η αγνωστος σου?

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> οκ λογικα ολοι δεν εχετε ακουσει να σας βριζουν και να σας λενε ασχημους η οχι?Τι κανατε?Πως νιωσατε?Ζητησατε το λογο?Μειωθηκε η αυτοπεποιθηση σας?Εγω ειχα αυτοπεποιθηση 3 στα 10 τωρα παει πηγε 0.Weird!!!!!!!!βοηθεια μεχρι τι σκεφτονται για την εμφανιση μου εφτασα...ΟΚ να μου το πει αλλα να μιλαω με εναν ανθρωπο λεω και να σκεφτεται αυτο εγω επιλεγω το κρεββατακι μου και ειμαι κλεισμενη.:(:(


Kαι εγώ έχω μια ερώτηση.....
Μας κάνεις διάφορες ερωτήσεις που όπως ξέρεις περιστρέφονται γύρω από το ίδιο θέμα. 
Δεν δε ικανοποιούν οι απαντήσεις που σου δίνουμε, γιαυτό τις ξανακάνεις?
Ποια είναι η απάντηση, που αν σου δίναμε θα σε ηρεμούσε? Τι θέλεις να ακούσεις?

----------


## demis

γεια σου αφρουλα.η ιστορια σου με εκανε να γραπσω,αν και μπαινω πολυ καιρο...αλλα διαβασα ολεσ τισ σελιδεσ απο το θεμα σου και μπορω να πω οτι με αγγικσε πολυ...
και απο προσωπικη εμπειρια με ψυχαναγκασμουσ,νομιζω πωσ καταλαβα ακριβωσ τι εχεισ...
υποφερεισ απο ιδεοψυχαναγκασμουσ...τι σημαινει αυτο??με απλεσ λεξεισ,ο εγγεφαλοσ σοθ εχει μια δυσλειτουργεια και κολλαει σε συγγεκριμενεσ λεκσεισ,και τισ μεγενθυνει και αναλςνεται σε αυτεσ...με αποτελεσμα να αντλουν ολη την ενεργεια σου,να πεφτισ σε καταθλιπση και αλλα πολλα...
κανεισ ομωσ ενα λαθοσ και εσθ και αυτοι που σε συμβουλευοθν εδς μεσα,χωρισ να αμφισβητω τισ αγνεσ προθεσεισ τουσ...και το λαθοσ ποιο ειναι?οτι απαντανε στισ ερωτησεισ σου...συνηθωσ,αυτοι που υποφερουνε απο ψυχαναγκασμουσ,νομιζουν πωσ θα ανακουφιστουν εαν απαντησουν στο εαν το γαλα η το βαμβακι ειναι πιο ασπρο,στο εαν σε βλεπουν ομορφη η ασχημη,....αλλα αυτο ειναι μια παγιδα...ο,τι και αν απαντησεισ σ αυτη την ερωτηση,δεν θα σε ανακουφισει...ο εγκεφαλοσ σου,παλι δεν θα ησυχασει..παλι θα βρει κατι να τον απασχολει,μια καινοθρια ερωτηση θα σε βασανιζει η ακομα και οι ιδιεσ ερωτησεισ θα επανερχονται....
εαν δεν θελεισ κοπελα μου,να δεισ τον εαυτο σου μετα απο δεκα χρονια να αναρωτιεσαι ακομα εαν οι αλλοι σε βλεπουν ομρφη η ασχημη,για το ποσο ασπρη εισαι,ακολουθησε σε παρακαλω τη συμβουλη μου.........
ψακσε και βρεσ εναν καλο ψυχιατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτη ακομα και αν σου κοστισει κατι παραπανω...μιλαμε για την υγεια σου και σ αυτον τον τομεα δεν θα υπολογισεισ τα χρηματα....
εχε υπ οπσιν σου οτι οι ψυχαναγασμοι,εκσαφανιζοντ ι εντελωσ,ΜΟΝΟ με συνεδριεσ με τον ψυχιατρο σε συνδιασμο με μεγαλεσ δοσεισ αντικαταθλιπτικων για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα(ακομα και 2-3 χρονια)αυτα κατ οπιν συννενοησησ με τον γιατρο σου φυσικα...
ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα...δεν υπαρχουνε δυστυχωσ γρηγορεσ και πιο ευκολεσ θεραπειεσ...αλλα ευτυχωσ,υπαρχουνε θεραπειεσ.......ακοθ σε με...στα λεω με μεγαλη καλοσυνη....τωρα που μπηκα στην παρεα σασ,θα δημοσιευσω καποια στιγμη και τα δικα μου θεματα,να παρω και εγω βοιθεια απο σασ...και γιατι οχι να κανουμε και παρεα...
φιλικα..ντεμισ

----------


## weird

Γειά σου Demis,
θα ήθελα απλά να πω, ας μην είμαστε απόλυτοι στο τί βοηθάει τον καθένα.
Εχω περάσει κι εγώ απο ιδεοληψίες και με βοήθησε να ασχολούμαι με σκέψεις και αντι-σκέψεις.
Γενικά, σε ότι αφορά την ψυχική νόσο, δεν πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει ένας ενιαίος τρόπος αντιμετώπισης ανά ασθένεια, αλλά οτι ανάλογα με τον άνθρωπο, ο τρόπος αυτός μπορεί να διαφέρει.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Γειά σου Demis,
> θα ήθελα απλά να πω, ας μην είμαστε απόλυτοι στο τί βοηθάει τον καθένα.
> Εχω περάσει κι εγώ απο ιδεοληψίες και με βοήθησε να ασχολούμαι με σκέψεις και αντι-σκέψεις.
> Γενικά, σε ότι αφορά την ψυχική νόσο, δεν πιστεύω οτι υπάρχει ένας ενιαίος τρόπος αντιμετώπισης ανά ασθένεια, αλλά οτι ανάλογα με τον άνθρωπο, ο τρόπος αυτός μπορεί να διαφέρει.


παντως,ελπιζω οτι θα συμφωνησεις σε κατι με τον ντεμη, οτι η αντιμετωπιση μιας τοσο δυσκολης καταστασης, και ειδικα στην φαση που ειναι τωρα η αφρουλα, που για τα ανειδικευτα ματια μου, μοιαζει κατι σαν εξαρση, ειναι δυνατη μονο με την βοηθεια ΚΑΛΟΥ και εμπειρου ψυχοθεραπευτη, ασχετως αν η υπαρξη φιλων η συνανθρωπων κοντα της, ειναι ανακουφιστικη για εκεινη...

----------


## giota

Και εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Ντέμη επειδή τώρα κάποιο μέλος της οικογένειάς μου αντιμετωπίζει ελαφρύ πρόβλημα ψυχαναγκασμού και πήγε σε πολύ έμπειρο ψυχίατρο χρειάζονται αντικαταθλιπτικά σε μεγάλες δόσεις.Εδωσε ο γιατρός ένα αντικαταθλιπτικό πηγαίνει ο συγγενής μου πολύ καλύτερα αλλά δεν έχει εξαφανιστεί ακόμη το πρόβλημα και πρόσθεσε ο γιατρός δεύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό και λίγο αγχωλιτικό το βράδυ.Το καλό είναι ότι γίνεσαι καλά για αυτό και εγώ Αφρούλα μου σου προτείνω να πας σε καλό γιατρό με μεγάλη εμπειρία δυστυχώς χρειάζονται περισσότερα χρήματα αλλά αξίζει αφού θα γίνεις καλά και θα ηρεμήσεις.Επίσης αν το συνδιάσεις με ψυχοθεραπεία θα δείς θεαματικά αποτελέσματα

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Γειά σου Demis,
> θα ήθελα απλά να πω, ας μην είμαστε απόλυτοι στο τί βοηθάει τον καθένα.
> Εχω περάσει κι εγώ απο ιδεοληψίες και με βοήθησε να ασχολούμαι με σκέψεις και αντι-σκέψεις.
> ...


Μα φυσικά και θα συμφωνήσω, όπως έχω ξαναπεί και στην ίδια να βρει κάποιον αποτελεσματικό θεραπευτή. 

Ούτε οι φίλοι, ούτε εμείς εδώ μπορούμε να κάνουμε σπουδαία πράγματα.
Αυτό που κυρίως εννοούσα με την δήλωση μου, είναι οτι δεν ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων ποιού είδους θεραπεία βοηθά τον καθένα, ούτε αν θα είναι απαραίτητο να πάρει φάρμακα.( πχ. ψυχαναγκασμοί άρα 2-3 χρόνια αντικαταθλιπτικά και μόνο σε ψυχίατρο)

Κοινώς, δεν υπάρχει ορισμένη συνταγή, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα.

----------


## afrula

εχω καθηγητη ψυχιατρο και αποψε μου προσθεσε τα abilify.Κανω ψυχοθεραπεια καθε βδομαδα μια φορα αλλα ειναι ανειδικευτος νεος δεν εχει εμπειρια.Και χρειαζομαι τουλαχιστον 2 φορες ψυχοθεραπεια τη βδομαδα για να νιωσω καλα.Αποψε πηγα να πεσω απο το μπαλκονι γιατι λεω απο 20 χρονων παιρνεις ψυχοφαρμακα?Εισαι μια αχρηστη.Τι ταλαιπωρεις αυτους που σαγαπανε αστο κοπελα μου μια ζωη ετσι θα σαι.Ημουν με το αγορι μου χθες και με παρομοιωσε σαν ασπρη παστα και 2 ωρες τον επριζα αν βλεπει κατι ασπρο και γιατι το πε?Σημερα ουτε καν με πηρε ενα τηλεφωνο.Εγω δε μπορω να βγαινω να κανω το καθετι και να χω στο νου μου τι θα ακουσω η πως με βλεπουν.Παιρνω 11 χαπια δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα.Ολο τις ιδιες ανοησιες κανω.Το abilify γιατι μου το δωσε ?Σημερα αλλαξε τη διαγνωση και εγραψε διπολικη συναισθηματικη διαταραχη με ψυχωσικες προεκτασεις.Αντε τωρα να καταλαβω τι εχω?Ολα τα εχω?:(:(:(

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> εχω καθηγητη ψυχιατρο και αποψε μου προσθεσε τα abilify.Κανω ψυχοθεραπεια καθε βδομαδα μια φορα αλλα ειναι ανειδικευτος νεος δεν εχει εμπειρια.Και χρειαζομαι τουλαχιστον 2 φορες ψυχοθεραπεια τη βδομαδα για να νιωσω καλα.Αποψε πηγα να πεσω απο το μπαλκονι γιατι λεω απο 20 χρονων παιρνεις ψυχοφαρμακα?Εισαι μια αχρηστη.Τι ταλαιπωρεις αυτους που σαγαπανε αστο κοπελα μου μια ζωη ετσι θα σαι.Ημουν με το αγορι μου χθες και με παρομοιωσε σαν ασπρη παστα και 2 ωρες τον επριζα αν βλεπει κατι ασπρο και γιατι το πε?Σημερα ουτε καν με πηρε ενα τηλεφωνο.Εγω δε μπορω να βγαινω να κανω το καθετι και να χω στο νου μου τι θα ακουσω η πως με βλεπουν.Παιρνω 11 χαπια δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα.Ολο τις ιδιες ανοησιες κανω.Το abilify γιατι μου το δωσε ?Σημερα αλλαξε τη διαγνωση και εγραψε διπολικη συναισθηματικη διαταραχη με ψυχωσικες προεκτασεις.Αντε τωρα να καταλαβω τι εχω?Ολα τα εχω?:(:(:(


Καλή μου Αφρούλα, γι αυτό λέω, ας μην προδικάζουμε το τι έχεις και το τί φάρμακα χρειάζεσαι.
Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν έμεινες ευχαριστημένη ούτε απο αυτόν τον ειδικευόμενο.
Φαίνεται να μην τον εμπιστεύεσαι, σωστά?

----------


## afrula

οχι weird μου τον εμπιστευομαι απλως δε μου φτανει μια φορα τη βδομαδα .ΤΩΡΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΠΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΩ ΦΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΜΟΥ!!Ετσι κι αλλιως εχω παρει 2 χρονια serequel και ημουν μια χαρα οπως τωρα αρα δε πρεπει να ανησυχω ομως εχω ενστικτο οτι κατι θα παει στραβα.Απο που πηγαζει αυτος ο τρομος θα λεγα οχι φοβος?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> οχι weird μου τον εμπιστευομαι απλως δε μου φτανει μια φορα τη βδομαδα .ΤΩΡΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΠΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΩ ΦΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΜΟΥ!!Ετσι κι αλλιως εχω παρει 2 χρονια serequel και ημουν μια χαρα οπως τωρα αρα δε πρεπει να ανησυχω ομως εχω ενστικτο οτι κατι θα παει στραβα.Απο που πηγαζει αυτος ο τρομος θα λεγα οχι φοβος?


αφρουλα
ο φοβος σου πηγαζει απο το γεγονος οτι εισαι πολυ ταραγμενη...
δεν σημαινει οτι εχει πραγματικη βαση, οπως δεν εχουν πραγματικη βαση και οι σκεψεις που σε αγχωνουν κι ενω το ξερεις δεν μπορεις να τις ξεπερασεις.
εμπιστευσου τον γιατρο σου, ακομα κι αν ειχε κανει λαθος στην συνταγογραφηση, ειναι πολυ ευκολο να σου ξαναλλαξει ενα φαρμακο, δοκιμασε το ομως πρωτα, μπορει να σε ανακουφισει και να αγχωνεσαι τσαμπα..

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> οχι weird μου τον εμπιστευομαι απλως δε μου φτανει μια φορα τη βδομαδα .ΤΩΡΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΠΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΩ ΦΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΜΟΥ!!Ετσι κι αλλιως εχω παρει 2 χρονια serequel και ημουν μια χαρα οπως τωρα αρα δε πρεπει να ανησυχω ομως εχω ενστικτο οτι κατι θα παει στραβα.Απο που πηγαζει αυτος ο τρομος θα λεγα οχι φοβος?


Το απο πού πηγάζει, το ξέρεις εσύ καλύτερα... κι ακόμα κι αν δεν μπορείς να το εντοπίσεις, αυτό που έχει σημασία, είναι να ακολουθήσεις την φαρμακευτική αγωγή. 
Εμπιστεύσου οτι ο γιατρός που στα έδωσε, ξέρει καλά τι κάνει.

----------


## afrula

εχω 2 μερες που τα παιρνω και εχω ανησυχια στον υπνο και εξω ζαλαδες.Ειναι μεχρι να το συνηθισω αλλα φοβαμαι μη γινω φυτο και ετσι οι εμμονες ιδεες αυξανονται γ.....ο.Αλλα θα το πολεμησω τοσες φορες εχω βγει νικητρια .:)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Ειναι μεχρι να το συνηθισω ......Αλλα θα το πολεμησω τοσες φορες εχω βγει νικητρια .:)



Έτσι μπράβο Αφρούλα! Η αποφασιστικότητα πάντοτε βοηθάει!
Ολα θα πάνε καλά :)

----------


## afrula

δε μπορω τις παρενεργειες δε το θελω το φαρμακο .Φοβαμαι να κοιμηθω γιατι εχω ανησυχια στον υπνο.Κλαιω συνεχεια δε το θελω γ....ο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> δε μπορω τις παρενεργειες δε το θελω το φαρμακο .Φοβαμαι να κοιμηθω γιατι εχω ανησυχια στον υπνο.Κλαιω συνεχεια δε το θελω γ....ο.


κανε λιγη υπομονη...

----------


## afrula

ειναι δυνατον οσο μακρια και να παω οσο μπορει να με δει το ματι του ανθρωπου να με βλεπει σα βαμβακι??Οκ εγω ουτε κανεις υπαρχει αλλα μου κολλησε απο μακρια 100 μετρα και υπαρχει?Λογικα οχι αλλα δε το πιστευω γ....ο!!!!!!!!παιδια αν μπορειτε βοηθηστε με να ξεκολλησω ..............:(:(:(

----------


## badboy

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by afrula_
> οχι weird μου τον εμπιστευομαι απλως δε μου φτανει μια φορα τη βδομαδα .ΤΩΡΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΠΙ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΙΝΩ ΦΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΜΟΥ!!Ετσι κι αλλιως εχω παρει 2 χρονια serequel και ημουν μια χαρα οπως τωρα αρα δε πρεπει να ανησυχω ομως εχω ενστικτο οτι κατι θα παει στραβα.Απο που πηγαζει αυτος ο τρομος θα λεγα οχι φοβος?
> 
> 
> ...


συναισθηματικη λογικη αφρουλα:)
οταν θυμωνω με τον αδερφο μου, οταν τσακωνομαι λεω...δεν τον ξαναβοηθαω σε τιποτα βρισκω και τον μπελα μου.
εκεινη τη στιγμη το πιστευω οσο τιποτα αλλο.
ε μετα απο 2 οριτσες...εχω αλλαξει γνωμη....
ετσι και εσυ...εισαι σιγουρη τωρα....αργοτερα θα νιωσεις καλυτερα και θα αλλαξει.

----------


## afrula

σευχαριστω πολυ badboy ηδη καταλαβα τι βλακειες σκεφτομαι.Αν επανελθει ομως τι κανουμε?;)

----------


## badboy

το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα ξαναφυγει.
και κατι αλλο δεν ειναι βλακειες...μην υποτιμας τον εαυτο σου..ειναι μια ασθενεια....και ευτυχως περναει....
τιποτα δεν ειναι βλακειες...και οποιος το λεει δεν ξερει τι του γινεται....και να ξερεις οτι θα γινεις καλα....ασθενεια ειναι και κανει τον κυκλο της....
επομενως το συναισθημα σε πνιγει και σκεφτεσαι ετσι..μετα θα ξεθυμωσω εγω με τον αδερφο μου...θα νιωσεις και εσυ καλυτερα και θα αλαξουμε γνωμη και οι δυο.ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα.

----------


## badboy

να σε ρωτησω αν βρισκεσαι πολλες ωρες μεσα στο σπιτι?
και να φανταστω την απαντηση σε ναι?
τα εχω περασει και ξερω.....
επισης κατι που βοηθαει....εχεις σκεφτει πως για την κατασταση στην οποια βρισκεσαι μπορει να μην φταις εσυ...αλλα να φταινε οι αλλοι?γιατι οταν εχεις αγχος φταις εσυ? οι αλλοι το προκαλουν......αυτο με την ασχημεια...ποιος φταιει που ψαχνεις αν σε βλεπουν ασχημη?
οταν σε πιασει το φαρμακο θα αρχισεις να τσαμπουκαλευεσαι με τους εξω...εμενα αν παει να με πιασουν ενοχες για καποιον ψυχαναγκασμο...και ετοιμαζομαι να μπω σε φαυλο κυκλο λεω...γιατι φταις εσυ? μηπως φταινε οι αλλοι? για τσασμπουκαλευσου πρωτα με τους αλλους...και αν δεις και φταις το συζητας με τον εαυτο σου παλι....ετσι ειμαι ετοιμος να δικασω πρωτα αυτους και μετα εμενα.....εδω ειμαι ετοιμος να το συζητησω μαζι τους και να αντιδρασω ξεροντας πως αυτο που κανω ειναι δικαιο και αν κανω λαθος να ζητησω συγγνωμη.
ειναι μια διαδικασια...που θα σου ερθει με τα χαπια...
δεν μπαινω ποτε στη διαδικασια να δω ποιος φταιει...γιατι απλα ειμαι ετοιμος για συζητηση....και δεν ξερω πραγματικα αν φταιω εγω η ο αλλος...
μερικοι μπορει να τα ακουτε κινεζικα...και ο κυκλος του κυκλου...
απλα οι ενοχες ειναι εντονες στους ψυχαναγκασμους...
σε μενα τουλαχιστον ηταν πολυ...το αισθημα οτι αδικεις τον αλλο..αλλα οταν σε πιασουν τα φαρμακα του δινεις και καταλαβαινει:)
αφρουλα αν κουραστηκες..τοτε καταφερα να βγαλω αυτο που ηθελα..:)
πιστευω συντομα θα αρχιζεις να κουραζεσαι με ολα αυτα
στο ευχομαι...

κατι τελευταιο...για τα χαπια που λες....
πινεις 11 χαπια...οκ.ειναι και αλλοι που πινουν πιο πολλα..εγω πινω 5..παλια ειχα φτασει 15....
το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως η σκεψη αλλαζει!!να μην λες ειμαι σιγουρη.να λες ετσι οπως σκεφτομαι τωρα νομιζω οτι τα 11 χαπια ειναι παααρα πολλαααα...αυριο ομως η σε ενα δεπτερολεπτο...ολα αλλαζουν..

----------


## giota

badboy συμψωνώ απόλυτα ναι Αφρούλα μην υποτιμάς τον εαυτό σου το έκανα εγώ στο παρελθόν και το πλήρωσα ακριβά.Επικεντώσου στην θεραπεία σου και κλείσε τα αυτιά σου μην αφήνεις τίποτε και κανέναν να σου χαλάει την διάθεση

----------


## afrula

Παιδια το abilify το εκοψα μονη μου και για να ερθω στο θεμα μας badboy Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΜΕ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΙΩ.Eγω μια χαρα τα εχω με εμενα ,ειμαι ομορφη καλη αν με βλεπουν οι αλλοι ομορφοι η ασπρη?ΤΩΡΑ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΟς?Εγω ξερω οταν εχεις καποια δυσμορφια αντε να πεις καμια βλακεια και οταν δε σαρεσει καποιος .Αλλα καθομαι και το αναλυω.Τα χα βρει και αυτα τα ελυσα μονη μου αλλα λεω μετα ο κοσμος τι σκεφτεται και σε λεει ξερω εγω εσενα η την αλλη ασχημη?Το να μη σαρεσει και να λες ασχημη ασχημος ειναι μεγαλη μ///////α.Τωρα γαμωτο κολληση και λεω εγω ξερω ειμαι μια χαρα και ξερω τι σημαινει ασχημια αλλα μηπως υπαρχει και κατι αλλο?Παει τρελλαθηκα........Εκει που τα λυνω και περνω μια εβδομαδα μια χαρα τσαφ αλλη ιδεεα αλλα παρεμφερης με την αλλη και ΝΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ !!!!!!!!!:(:(:(

----------


## badboy

αφρουλα ειναι πολλοι οι μαλακες και ακομα περισσοτεροι οι αρχιμαλακες.το ξερω οτι θα θελες εναν κοσμο δικαιο αλλα δεν γινεται....οσο για το αν ο κοσμος σε αρωστησε συμφωνω.ετσι οπως τον αντιλαμβανεσαι αυτος σε αρωστησε.εχεις δυο επιλογες...η θα δεχτεις τον κοσμο οπως ειναι..η θα σταματησεις να εισαι μαζι του.
υπαρχει ομως και μια αλλη επιλογη...βρισκεται στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου σου..για αυτο εισαι εδω και γραφεις....
να αλλαξεις τα συναισθηματα που νιωθεις απεναντι σε αυτην την κατασταση.αυτα αλλαζουν με φαρμακα και με προσπαθεια.....
αν σε τρελαινει η ιδεα οτι μπορει να σε πουν ασχημη....καποιον αλλο οτε καν τον αγγιζει...για τον αλλο ειτε τον πουν ασχημο ειτε ομορφο ξυνει τα παπαρια του.
αν θα ηθελες και εσυ να κανεις το ιδιο.....συνεχισε με τα φαρμακα...
ετσι οπως σκεφτεσαι τωρα πιστευεις πως δεν αλλαζει τπτ ετσι ειναι ο κοσμος ατος φταιει...και συμφωνω...ειλικρινα.
αργοτερα ομως πως θα σκεφτεσαι?
γνωμη μου...μην κοβεις μονη σου θεραπεια....
συζητα με τον γιατρο....αν δεν σου κανει αλλαξε τον..

το καταλαβαινεις πως ειναι ασθενεια πια....μια σου ερχεται το ενα μια το αλλο...κλασσικα πραγματα...τα χουμε περασει...ολο κυκλους κανει αυτο....αν δεις τετραδια που εχω πανω σε ψυχαναγκασμους και σχεδια που προσπαθουσα να βρω ακρη...τα σχεδια ειναι ολο κυκλοι.το εβλεπα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα...αλλα δεν μπορουσα να το σταματησω....μετα αμφιβολιες για το αν ειναι ασθενεια η κανω κατι εγω , φταιω γιατι φταιω..κτλπ...
δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο πραγμα απο το να σου λενε κανε υπομονη.....ποσο? δεν γινεται ομως αλλιως.....μερικους τους πιανουν αμεσως τα φαρμακα αλλους τους τραβαει χρονια...
δεν σε κοβω να τα παρατας....οι ψυχαναγκαστικοι δεν ειανι τετιοι ανθρωποι..γαιδουρινη υπομονη εχουν και στο τελος νικαμε.

----------


## weird

Αφρούλα μου,
το ανθρώπινο μυαλό είναι μυστήριο όργανο...
Άνθρωποι που σκέφτονται πολύ έχουν και τα περισσότερα προβλήματα.
ΚΑταλαβαίνω πώς είναι να σου κυκλώνει την ηρεμία και την ανεμελιά μια σκέψη.
Να τριγυρίζει σαν μύγα ενοχλητική πάνω απο το κεφάλι σου, άλλοτε και σαν μυγοκοπάδι, μη αφήνοντάς σε σε ησυχία.
Βαθαίνοντας το συναίσθημά σου, η δύναμη του μυαλού σου θα αναχαιτιστεί, αυτό πιστεύω.
Ο καλός ψυχοθεραπευτής που θα σε αναλάβει, καλείται να ανοίξει εκείνο το κουτί μέσα σου, που κρύβει το συναίσθημά σου.
ΝΑ εντοπίσει όλα τα υπόγεια άγχη, τις ανησυχίες, τον πόνο σου...
να αφήσεις τα δάκρυα να κυλήσουν, για το κάθετι που σε πονά και σε κάνει να υποφέρεις..
να δώσεις φωνή στα δάκρυα και τους φόβους σου, να βιώσεις τον συναισθηματικό σου κόσμο.
Αν γίνει αυτό Αφρο μου, τα ενοχλητικά μυγάκια θα ακούγονται τόσο ισχνά ενώ ανοιγοκλείνουν τα φτεράκια τους, που η σκέψη θα χάσει την πρωτοκαθεδρία της μέσα σου.
ΘΑ προστεθούν και άλλα πράγματα.


ΝΑ σου ευχηθώ να βγεις γρήγορα απο το σπίτι και να χαρείς το καλοκαιράκι :)

----------


## afrula

παιδια σας ευχαριστω που με στηριζετε ειμαι καλυτερα και πιο δραστηρια που δεν πηρα το φαρμακο μου ειπε οκ ο γιατρος αρκει να ειμαι καλα εγω και θα τα πουμε στο επομενο ραντεβου 100 ευρω!!Τι να πω ?Τελος παντων μπορει να εχω ιδεες αλλα ξερω οτι ολες ειναι παραλογες και δεν υπαρχουν .ΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΜΩΣ?ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ,ΟΚ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΖΟΣ ΧΕΣΤΗΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΨΥΧΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΗ ΜΟΥ.ΑΝ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΓΑΛΑ ΒΑΜΒΑΚΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΗ ΤΟ ΒΑΜΒΑΚΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΣΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΤΣΑΜΠΟΥΚΑ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΟΛΑ !!!ΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ ΤΗ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΣΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΛΕΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ.:(

----------


## afrula

ΔΕΝ αντεχω ομως να ειμαι εξω ,να περιμενω στο φαναρι,να πηγαινω θαλασσα,να ειμαι με το αγορι μου και να τα σκεφτομαι ολα μαζι.Να ειμαι στη δουλεια αν δουλεψω με το καλο που θα δουλεψω απο ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΗ (δε πιστευω να μου δωσει κανενα φαρμακο και δεν το αντεχω.)η στο σπιτι και να σκεφτομαι τις ιδεες και φοβαμαι τι θα ακουσω η *τα βλεμματα ποιος με κοιταει ,ποιος δε με κοιταει,γκριματσες ,χαμογελα,γελια* .βεβαια εφοσον καταλαβω και ειμαι σιγουρη 100% οτι ηταν για μενα τα χαμογελα τα ειρωνικα,τα γελια ή γκριματσες ταχα να με πειραξουν που θα συμβει μια φορα το χρονο και αν γινει θα εννοουν ασχημη που συμβαινει σε ολο το κοσμο!!!Τον αγαπαω το κοσμο αλλα αξιζει ενας στους 30 .badboy σε παρακαλω μη χανεσαι σε χρειαζομαι γιατι τα λες οπως πρεπει να τα ακουσω και μαρεσει ο λογος σου.weird αγγελε μου κανω σιγα σιγα δουλεια με το ψυχολογο μου τωρα ειμαστε στο να σταματησω τις αντιδρασεις ωστε να σπασουμε τον κυκλο.*Αυτο που δε μπορω να αντεξω ειναι τι θα πει και τι θα κανει ο καθενας οσον αφορα την εμφανιση και κυριως το προσωπο εκει ειναι η εμμονη μου.*:(

----------


## afrula

Λεω αν ακουσω ασχημο προσωπο αρα με λενε ασχημη ετσι δεν ειναι ,μετα οκ μπορω να το αντεξω.Αλλωστε ποιος μιλαει για προσωπα λεμε μετρια ,ομορφη και ασχημη μπαζο ετσι λενε οι βλακες.Καλα δε τα λεω.Απλως κολλησα γιατι εκει εχω τη μυγα.ΒΑDBOY βοηθεια!!!!!:mad:

----------


## weird

Afrula μου,
άρα με τον ψυχολόγο δουλεύετε στο να μην σε οδηγούν οι ιδέες σε συγκεκριμένες αντιδράσεις - συμπεριφορές.
Αν σπασετε αυτόν τον κύκλο ( σκέφτομαι ένα ΑΝ και αρχίζω να λειτουργώ σαν το ΑΝ να έχει ήδη συμβεί στην πραγματικότητα), τότε θα δεις μεγάλη βελτίωση πιστεύω.

Αγνόησε τις σκέψεις όλες που αρχίζουν με - αν. 

Σπάσε τον κύκλο των αντιδράσεων πιέζοντας τον εαυτό σου να βγάινει έξω και να λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Κοινώς, μην φοβάσαι ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ σου, αλλά γέλασε μαζί τους.
Μην τις παίρνεις στα σοβαρά.

Όλα θα πάνε καλά.

----------


## afrula

weird μου ηρθε αλλο χρωμα για εμμονη το κιτρινο.Μαλλον επειδη χτες ειχα παει στο νοσοκομειο τη μανα μου και της ειπα κιτρινισες.Καλα ειναι τωρα.Δε μπορω να ηρεμησω.Θελω να ψαξω στο internet.που να ψαξω?Για το κοκκινο εχω ενα καπακι πολυ ψευτικο κοκκινο και λεω αποκλειεται τι να κανω τωρα με το κιτρινο?Παω να σκασω δε μπορω.Βοηθεια!Εγω λεω δεν εισαι, αμα αρρωστησεις δεν εισαι, ειδα και εναν που ηταν κιτρινος δεν ηταν οπως το κοκκαλακι μου αλλα λεω οι νεκροι η οι κινεζοι?Η καμια αρρωστεια ?Ξερω οτι δεν υπαρχει αλλα δεν το πιστευω .Τι να κανω????????Βοηθεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:(

----------


## afrula

παιδια βοηθεια καντε με να πιστεψω οτι ουτε με αρρωστειες η νεκροι οι ανθρωποι γινονται ιδιοι οπως ειναι το λεμονι.Δε μπορω να το πιστεψω!!!!!Ειμαι πολυ χαζη τελικα και ανικανη,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## giota

Αφρούλα άσε τους νεκρούς προσπάθησε να αποβάλλεις αυτά απο το μυαλό σου.Μια χαρά είσαι τι σε πειράζει το χρώμα των νεκρών;

----------


## afrula

λεω η χαζη μηπως κιτρινιζουν σα το λεμονι.Αποκλειεται αλλα πως θα το πιστεψω?Τι να κανω ?Εψαξα για πτωματα αλλα δε βρηκα τιποτα.:(:(

----------


## Remedy

που εψαξες για πτωματα αφρουλα?

----------


## giota

Kι αν κιτρινίζουν σαν λεμόνι τι θα γίνει;κοίτα να ηρεμήσεις εσύ και να είμαστε καλά όσο ζούμε άμα πθάνουμε ας γίνουμε και μπλέ.Αφρούλα μην σε απασχολούν επουσιώδη θέματα είσαι μια όμορφη αοιχτόχρωμη κοπέλα εγώ είμαι μια μελαχροινή μεσήλικας.

----------


## afrula

γιωτα μου παλι μεσα επεσες.Γλυκια μου σημερα λεω μηπως γινονται μπλε σαν τη θαλασσα.Εχω ενα καπακι μπλε εντονο και λεω οχι.Δε ξερω τι να κανω.Αυριο εχω ψυχολογο.Θελω να δω πτωματα απτην αλλη τρεμω και επισης και να τα δω θα πω μπορει να υπαρχει μπλε.Αρα ειμαι χαζη ,δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ?Τι με νοιαζουν οι νεκροι?Ας αναπαυθουν .Αλλα δε μπορω να κανω τιποτα απολυτως αν δε το λυσω.Μακαρι να το λυσω Θεε μου ελεος...

----------


## afrula

σε αυτη την ηλικια αρχιζει μια καινουργια ζωη οπως τη θελεις πραγματικα και ωριμα επιτελους.Ειναι τα δευτερα νιατα γιωτα μου και οι μελαχρινες κουκλες ειναι .Εγω καστανη ειμαι σκουρα μαλλια και λιγο ανοιχτοχρωμη επιδερμιδα.Τι να μαστε ξανθες??Δε μαρεσουν καθολου!!!!!Εμεις εχουμε μια γοητεια αξεπεραστη.;)

----------


## afrula

Δεν αντεχω αλλο, δε μπορω να φανταστω νεκρους που ειχαν πριν λευκη επιδερμιδα .Δε μπορω να πιστεψω οτι δεν υπαρχει νεκρος ,ας πουμε ιδιος οπως το βαμβακι.Και αυτο εγινε γιατι πηγα στο κιτρινο και στο μπλε.ελεος.Θελω να εισαχθω μεσα, αυτα θα ερχονται και θα ξαναρχονται δεν υπαρχει ΙΑΣΗ.Η ψυχη μου ειναι μαυρη το μυαλο μου εκτος λειτουργιας και η καρδουλα μου παγωμενη απαθεστατη ουτε καν χτυπαει.:( δε μπορω να σκεφτω τιποτα πλεον .Η ζωη μου ετσι κι αλλιως ποτε δεν ηταν ευχαριστη παντα ειχα κατι που δεν ηξερα τι ηταν και καταλαβα στα 18 μου οτι ειναι καταθλιψη ,φοβοι και αρρωστεια ψυχολογικη.Γεννηθηκα με αυτη ειμαι σιγουρη.Μακαρι να ζουσα τη ζωη μου χωρις τις ιδεες και μονο καταθλιψη αλλα δε γινεται .Μου αξιζαν παρα πολλα πραγματα αλλα μια τρυπα στο νερο εγινε τελικα.Δε μπορω να σκεφτομαι ολο τα ιδια και τα ιδια και ουτε θελω να παρω αντιψυχωσικα εκτος αν αποφασισω να παω στο ψυχιατρειο και να δωσω τελος στη ζωη μου ειτε θεωρητικα ειτε κυριολεκτικα.weird και γιωτα και στους υπολοιπους σας ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκατε αλλα δε γινεται τιποτα.:(

----------


## afrula

Γιατι να μαπασχολουν οι νεκροι?Γιατι θελω να σβησω καθε ιχνος ελπιδας οτι μπορει να υπαρχει το χρωμα σα βαμβακι.Και ετσι καταληγω δυστυχως και εκει .Δε ξερω τα χω χαμενα.:(:(

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ...........Δε μπορω να σκεφτομαι ολο τα ιδια και τα ιδια και ουτε θελω να παρω αντιψυχωσικα εκτος αν αποφασισω να παω στο ψυχιατρειο και να δωσω τελος στη ζωη μου ειτε θεωρητικα ειτε κυριολεκτικα.weird και γιωτα και στους υπολοιπους σας ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκατε αλλα δε γινεται τιποτα.:(


αυτο δεν το καταλαβαινω καθολου.
αν ο θεραπευτης σου πιστευει οτι καποιο αντιψυχωσικο φαρμακο θα σε βοηθησει, για ποιο λογο να μη το παρεις?
μπορεις να ζησεις οπως νοιωθεις τωρα?
νομιζεις οτι εχεις κατι που δεν ειχε κανεις ποτε?
εχεις μια ασθενεια που εχουν κι αλλοι ανθρωποι και πολλοι απο αυτους εχουν θεραπευθει!
γιατι οχι κι εσυ δηλαδη?
και γιατι αποκλειεις καποιες θεραπειες???
να εμπιστευθεις τον γιατρο σου και να παρεις υπακουα οτι σου πει κι αν χρειαστει να αλλαξεις αγωγη, μεχρι να βρειτε τι ειναι αυτο που σου κανει καλο!

----------


## giota

Αφρούλα ενώ σκέφτεσαι λογικά σου έχει κάτσει αυτή η εμμονή.Πες στον Γιατρό σου για όλα αυτά τα κολλήματα μήπως σε βοηθήσει με άλλη θεραπεία και σταμάτα να λες δεν γίνεται τίποτε.Ασε τους πεθαμένους τι σε νοιάζει το χρώμα που παίρνουν;και πορτοκαλί να είναι εδώ τι γίνεται με τους ζωντανούς

----------


## melene

εγω παντως ξερω οτι οι νεκροι γινονται εκρου αποκει και το εκρου του νεκρου!
αφρουλα καλη μου αφρουλα!!!!τι κανεις κοπελα μου εσυ περα απο τους γιατρους ψυχοθεραπευτες κλπ κλπ για εσενα?εννοω τι δραστηριοτητες εχεις?περα απο αυτο οταν συνειδητοποιεις οτι υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα τι σκεψεις κανεις και πως τις αντιμετωπιζεις αυτες?
εχεις σκεφτει οτι με τη σταση σου μεχρι τωρα το ενισχυεις ισως ολο αυτο?εχεις βρει τι ειναι αυτο που κανεις λαθος και διατηρουνται αυτες σου οι ιδεες και σε βασανιζουν?

----------


## afrula

melene μου ουτε στο μυαλο μου να σουν.Το ψαξα το θεμα και τελικα ειναι εκρου και ακριβως γλυκια μου οπως ειπες υπαρχει το εκρου του νεκρου που το μαθα χτες.ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΠΝΕΥΣΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΡΟΥ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΕΚΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΚΡΟΥ.Δε ξερω πως θα κοιμηθω.Πηγα στο ψυχολογο και μου ειπε ΤΙ ΣΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΚΡΟΥ??????Και ηρθα σπιτι και σοκαριστηκα.Μου πε ασε τους νεκρους θα με τρελλανεις κι εμενα κανενας δεν ασχολειται με αυτα αλλα εγω θελω να το λυσω.Προχθες προσπαθησα δυστυχως να κανω αποπειρα με ψαλιδι.Αλλα μια γρατζουνια εκανα.ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΨΑΞΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΚΡΟΥ?παιδια ειμαι πολυ αχρηστη και ανικανη να σκεφτω λογικα εχω παραδοθει.Βοηθηστε με που μπορω να δω τα χρωματα αυτα????ΣΟΣ τουλαχιστον να ειναι εντονα ωστε μη πω οτι μπορει η επιδερμιδα να εχει τετοιο χρωμα.Βοηθηστε με μεσα απο τη καρδουλα μου σας το ζητω.Στις εικονες βγαινουν ασχετα.Που να ψαξω?Ειμαι πολυ χαλια ουτε καν μιλαω και με βλεπουν σα γλαστρα οι δικοι μου.Τα ξεπερασα ολα ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΚΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΚΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΡΟΥ???Δε μπορω να αναπνευσω και τρεμω ολοκληρη για ενα χρωμα .Ειμαι αχρηστη,ανικανη,ηλιθια δε μπορω να το πιστεψω αυτο εχει γινει εμμονη δε μαφηνει ησυχη.Μπορει να σας φαινεται αστειο αλλα εγω θελω να τελειωνω αποψε .:(

----------


## afrula

θα με βοηθησει κανεις?

----------


## melene

λοιπον δεν ξερω αν θα σε βοηθησει αλλα αφου εχεις την περιεργεια ακου!
ειδα προσφατα μια ταινια η οποια λεγεται unrested και στα ελληνικα νεκροτομειο.
ειναι προσφατο θριλερ.
ε!λοιπον σε αυτο γινεται χρηση κανονικων,πραγματικων πτωματων για πρωτη φορα οπως λεει στην ιστορια του κινηματογραφου!go on λοιπον αν αντεχεις,μη φανταστεις παντως οτι ειναι και κατι ιδιαιτερα φρικιαστικο!ισως σε καποια σημεια να εχει και λιγο μπλε-μωβ,
αλλα το θεμα σου ειναι αλλο,μην παρεκτρεπεσαι!!υπεκφυγες ειναι ολα τουτα,σαμποταρεις τον εαυτο σου νομιζω!ελπιζω παντως η ταινια να σου λυσει την απορια σχετικα με το εκρου του νεκρου!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ........Πηγα στο ψυχολογο και μου ειπε ΤΙ ΣΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΚΡΟΥ??????Και ηρθα σπιτι και σοκαριστηκα.Μου πε ασε τους νεκρους θα με τρελλανεις κι εμενα κανενας δεν ασχολειται με αυτα ....


αφρουλα
η αντιδραση του ψυχολογου σου μου φανηκε πολυ περιεργη....
τι θα πει \"θα με τρελανεις κι εμενα\" και τι θα πει \"κανεις δεν ασχολειται μ αυτα\"...
εχουν λογικη οι εμμονες ιδεες???/ολες παραλογες και ασχετες ειναι!. αυτη ειναι η θεραπευτικη του προσεγγιση? το \"θα με τρελανεις κι εμενα\"?
να του πεις \"ναι αλλα εγω αυτα σκεφτομαι ολη μερα.δε με νοιαζει τι κανουν οι αλλοι. αν σκεφτομουν αυτα που πρεπει τι να σε κανω εσενα εξυπνε????\"

----------


## afrula

παιδια τουλαχιστον το εκρου ποιο ειναι?Κιτρινιζει ετσι δεν ειναι γιαυτο το λεμε και στους νεκρους?MELENE αυτη ειναι ταινια η ντοκιμαντερ αληθινο?Γιατι στη ταινια ειναι βαμμενοι!!ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΗ ΔΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΧΡΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΜΠΕΖ -ΑΣΠΡΟ.Καταλαβες τι εννοω .Παιδια δε μπορω να ξεκολλησω .ΝΑ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΚΡΟΥΣ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ *ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΡΑΜΕΝΟ ΕΚΡΟΥ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ?ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΚΑΡΔΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΩ.*Αλλου μου δειχνουν ασπρο κρεμ αλλου μπεζ ειναι μεταξυ ασπρου και μπεζ αλλα πρεπει να κιτρινιζει.Βοηθεια !!Οι ανθρωποι εχουμε εκρου χρωμα?Πριν πειτε ναι σκεφτειτε το γιατι θα τρομοκρατηθω .Τουλαχιστον να σκεφτω αλλο τα χρωματα και αλλο η επιδερμιδα του ανθρωπου καμια σχεση.ΣΟΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ .ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΡΟΥ?:(ΟΧΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΚΡΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αφρούλα το εκρού είναι το μπεζ. Α-ΠΟ-ΚΛΕΙ-Ε-ΤΑΙ να το έχεις. Άλλαξε γιατρό γιατί απ ότι φαίνεται αυτός σε ξεπετάει με μια ατάκα, (που πολύ θα γελούσες αν δεν αντιμετώπιζες πρόβλημα), αλλα στην περίπτωση σου είναι για κλωτσιές ο άνθρωπος. Πήγαινε αλλού, δεν πάει άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση. Υποφέρεις χωρίς λόγο κοριτσάκι μου!!!
Τόσα και τόσα παιδιά εδώ μέσα έχουν εμμονές και τις αντιμετωπίζουν με την κατάλληλη αγωγή. Μην αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου έρμαιο.....

----------


## giota

Αφρούλα άσε το εκρού ο καθένας μπορεί να σου το περιγράψει διαφορετικά.Σκέψου το πράσινο της ελπίδας σκέψου το κόκκινο το πορτοκαλί σκέψου το γαλάζιο της θάλασσας δημιούργησε εικόνες με έντονα χρώματα σκέψου κάτι που σ\'ευχαριστεί.

----------


## afrula

ΓΙΩΤΑ μου δε με καταλαβαινεις ειμαι με τα χαπια στο χερι.Δε μπορω να ειμαι τοσο τρελλη!!!!:(

----------


## afrula

Θεοφανια μου ανοιχτο μπεζ ειναι η επιδερμιδα του ανθρωπου .Το εκρου ειναι πιο ανοιχτο.Με κατεστρεψε ο ψυχολογος μου!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

αφρούλα δεν είσαι τρελλή, σου είπα: άλλαξε γιατρό!!!!

----------


## afrula

εννοω η επιδερμιδα μας ειναι ανοιχτο μπεζ καταλαβες τι λεω για να μη παω στο ασπρο γιατι ασπρη δεν εχει κανεις.Παιδια ηταν η τελευταια συνεδρια και με αφησε ετσι.Απο Σεπτεμβρη τωρα θα ξαναρθει.Δε μπορω θελω να λυτρωθω

----------


## afrula

το ξερω οτι δεν ειμαι τρελλη αλλα κολλαω και δε ξερω ποιο ειναι το εκρου γαμωτο.

----------


## giota

Αφρούλα και ο ψυχολόγος σου είναι άπειρος άκουσε τι σου λέμε πήγαινε σε κάποιον να σε βοηθήσει πραγματικά.

----------


## afrula

παιδια σας παρακαλω βοηθεια!!!!Κολλησα παλι με κατι βλακειες.Παλι με το εκρου.Ξερω οτι οι ανοιχτοχρωμες εχουμε μπεζ ανοιχτο χρωμα επιδερμιδας καπως ασπρο.Αλλα κοιταξα κατι sites που να μη τα κοιταγα και ελεγαν κατι χαζα κοριτσακια οτι εχω επιδερμιδα ΕΚΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΚΡΟΥ!!!Τι να κανω δε μπορω ουτε καν να σκεφτω κλειστηκα μεσα ολοκληρη τη μερα.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΡΟΥ ΕΠΙΔΕΡΜΙΔΑ?ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΚΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΚΡΟΥ?ΜΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΕ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟΧΡΩΜΗ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΕΚΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΚΡΟΥ.ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ.:(:(:(

----------


## afrula

ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ Η ΓΙΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ABILIFY ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ .ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ.ΟΙ ΔΙΚΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΟΣΤΕΛΝΟΥΝ .ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΛΟΚΑΡΕ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟΥΔΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ.ΤΡΕΛΛΑΘΗΚΑ???????

----------


## RainAndWind

Γιατί δεν το ονομάζεις κάπως διαφορετικά,ας πούμε εκρού του κρίνου,ή της βανίλιας,ή του ψωμιού,υπάρχουν τόσο διαφορετικοί τρόποι να πούμε ένα πράγμα.Αφρούλα,έχεις αλήθεια ποτέ ασχοληθεί με τη ζωγραφική;Ξέρεις,νομίζω πως μία καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να αρχίσεις να ασχολείσαι με τα χρώματα,από μία άλλη σκοπιά.Στη ζωγραφική,μαθαίνεις να αναλύεις τα χρώματα,τις αποχρώσεις,να φτιάχνεις ένα χρώμα ανακατεύοντας άλλα,έτσι θα μπορέσεις ίσως να αντιμετωπίσεις το χρώμα και ως δημιουργία,ως χαρά και εξερεύνηση.Καθώς ο κόσμος του χρώματος είναι τεράστιος,θα μπορείς να φτιάξεις ακόμη και δικά σου χρώματα,ας πούμε μπορεί να δημιουργήσεις ένα αφροεκρού(εκρού με λίγη καμμένη σιέννα,λίγο αφρικάνικο,ζεστό και γήινο).
Θα μπορούσες επίσης,για να το δεις και λίγο διαφορετικά,να 
σκεφτείς πόσες φυλές έβαφαν και βάφουν με διάφορα χρώματα το σώμα τους,με διάφορες τεχνικές και χρησιμοποιώντας διάφορα υλικά.Και το πρόσωπό τους επίσης.
Δεν τρελαίνεσαι,μη φοβάσαι,καμία σου σκέψη δεν σε απειλεί.Οι σκέψεις είναι μόνο σκέψεις,τίποτε παραπάνω.:)

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ΟΙ ΔΙΚΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΟΣΤΕΛΝΟΥΝ


αφρουλα μου καλη δεν εισαι η μονη που δεν την καταλαβαινουν οι γονεις της.
και μενα η μανα μου εδω και μια 15-ετια δεν θελει να χωνεψει οτι εχω προβλημα και μου μιλαει πολυ αποτομα.

οσων αφορα το προβλημα με το χρωμα που αναφερεις δεν μπορω δυστυχως να βοηθησω γιατι εγω εχω αλλη αρρωστια και δυστυχως δεν ξερω απο αυτα.

κανε λιγη υπομονουλα καλη μου μεχρι να γυρισετε πισω και να δεις τον γιατρο σου.

----------


## katerinaki

Αφρουλα δεν μπορεις να διωξεις αυτη την ασημαντη σκεψη που εσυ της εδωσες μεγαλη σημασια,απο το μυαλο σου ,ειναι το κολλημα σου,αποδεξου το!αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να αλλαξης την συμπεριφορα σου,δηλ μη ρωτας συνεχεια γι αυτη τη μαλακια που σου εχει κολλησει η τουλαχιστον προσπαθησε να καθυστερησεις να παρεις την επιβεβαιωση που ζητας!πηγαινε καμμια βολτα .Μονο αν αλλαξεις τροπο αντιμετωπισης των εμμονων σου υπαρχει περιπτωση να φυγουνε κ να ελευθερωθεις.
Αυτα μου λενε και μενα -τελευταια διαγνωση που πηρα ειναι ιδεοληπτικη διαταραχη- αλλα δεν μπορω να ταεφαρμοσω και οχι μονο ειμαι κολλημενη αλλα φαινομαι και σαν χαζη,νομιζω αυτο το ladose μου εχει φερει μια υπερκινητικοτητα ,εχω και τα κουνηματα με το κεφαλι μου -διωχνω τις κακες σκεψεις- αλλα γενικα δεν βλεπω βελτιωση σημαντικη ,παρολο που κανω θεραπεια με ladose k zyprexa 1 μισο μηνα!

----------


## afrula

βρε παιδια τι αρρωστεια ειναι αυτη??Δεν αντεχω αλλο!!Παλι μου ρθε η ιδεα με βρισκουν ασχημη, θα με πουν και δε θελω να βγω εξω.Τι ειναι αυτο το πραγμα ?Ειμαι εξυπνη ρε γαμωτο αλλα το μυαλο μου εχει μπλοκαρει δε μπορω να σκεφτω λογικα και η μνημη μου εχει εξαφανιστει.Συνεχεια αναρωτιεμαι και αμφιβαλλω.Εχω χασει την εικονα του προσωπου μου.Εννοω κουβεντιαζω με καποιον η μπαινω σε ενα μαγαζι και δε ξερω πως ειναι το προσωπο μου!!!!!!!!!!!Τι ειναι αυτο ??????Τα χαπια με χειροτερευουν.Με εχουν κανει φυτο ως προς τη σκεψη.Τι διαολο κανουν αυτα τα χαπια?Μας καταστρεφουν?Μπλοκαρουν το μυαλο να μη σκεφτομαστε??

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ξερω πως αισθανεσαι γλυκια μ....το πως δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις πως εισαι. κ εγω ρωταω συνεχεια γτ δν μπορω να καταλαβω αν αδυνατισα η οχι

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> βρε παιδια τι αρρωστεια ειναι αυτη??Δεν αντεχω αλλο!!Παλι μου ρθε η ιδεα *με βρισκουν ασχημη,* θα με πουν και δε θελω να βγω εξω.Τι ειναι αυτο το πραγμα ?Ειμαι εξυπνη ρε γαμωτο αλλα το μυαλο μου εχει μπλοκαρει δε μπορω να σκεφτω λογικα και η μνημη μου εχει εξαφανιστει.Συνεχεια αναρωτιεμαι και αμφιβαλλω.Εχω χασει την εικονα του προσωπου μου.Εννοω κουβεντιαζω με καποιον η μπαινω σε ενα μαγαζι και δε ξερω πως ειναι το προσωπο μου!!!!!!!!!!!Τι ειναι αυτο ??????Τα χαπια με χειροτερευουν.Με εχουν κανει φυτο ως προς τη σκεψη.Τι διαολο κανουν αυτα τα χαπια?Μας καταστρεφουν?Μπλοκαρουν το μυαλο να μη σκεφτομαστε??


ε, και? ας πούμε ότι όντως είσαι άσχημη, ή ότι όντως κάποιοι σε βρίσκουν άσχημη. και τι έγινε? ειλικρινά, δεν είναι το χειρότερο που μπορεί να σου συμβεί. κοίτα γύρω σου όλους τους ανθρώπους. πιστεύεις πως μόνο οι όμορφοι μπορούν να είναι ευτυχισμένοι?

----------


## afrula

To θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο που μου λενε και αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι ειμαι μια χαρα ομορφη.Βεβαια με το αγχος πηρα καποια κιλα,σπυρακια,τριχοπτωση αλλα ευτυχως ειμαι μια χαρα.Να σου πω την αληθεια αν ημουν ασχημη θα αυτοκτονουσα!!!Μπορει να φαινεται ρηχο αλλα θελω να ειμαι ειλικρινης....:)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> To θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο που μου λενε και αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι ειμαι μια χαρα ομορφη.Βεβαια με το αγχος πηρα καποια κιλα,σπυρακια,τριχοπτωση αλλα ευτυχως ειμαι μια χαρα.Να σου πω την αληθεια αν ημουν ασχημη θα αυτοκτονουσα!!!Μπορει να φαινεται ρηχο αλλα θελω να ειμαι ειλικρινης....:)





Γιατί θα αυτοκτονούσες αν ήσουν άσχημη?

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> To θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο που μου λενε και αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι ειμαι μια χαρα ομορφη.Βεβαια με το αγχος πηρα καποια κιλα,σπυρακια,τριχοπτωση αλλα ευτυχως ειμαι μια χαρα.Να σου πω την αληθεια αν ημουν ασχημη θα αυτοκτονουσα!!!Μπορει να φαινεται ρηχο αλλα θελω να ειμαι ειλικρινης....:)


κοίτα όμως ποιο είναι το θέμα. υπάρχουν άσχημοι άνθρωποι που είναι πραγματικά ευτυχισμένοι και περνάνε ωραία και δεν έχουν πχ σκέψεις όπως εσυ \"είμαι άσπρη ή δεν είμαι\", \"με θεωρούν άσχημο ή όχι?\", είναι δηλαδή με λίγα λόγια λειτουργικοί. συνεπώς δεν είναι η εξωτερική εμφάνιση που θα σε κάνει να είσαι καλά.

εσύ όπως λες είσαι όμορφη, όμως βασανίζεσαι από όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις. τελικά δεν παίζει ρόλο το πως πραγματικά είσαι, αλλά το πως επιλέγεις να ερμηνεύσεις τον κόσμο γύρω σου και τα ερεθίσματα που παίρνεις ;)

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by claire_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by afrula_
> To θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο που μου λενε και αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι ειμαι μια χαρα ομορφη.Βεβαια με το αγχος πηρα καποια κιλα,σπυρακια,τριχοπτωση αλλα ευτυχως ειμαι μια χαρα.Να σου πω την αληθεια αν ημουν ασχημη θα αυτοκτονουσα!!!Μπορει να φαινεται ρηχο αλλα θελω να ειμαι ειλικρινης....:)
> 
> 
> ...



+1000 πολύ σωστή

----------


## afrula

βλεπω καθε μερα ασχημους ανθρωπους κοπελες ανδρες αλλα μαλλον οχι ομορφους γιατι ασχημος δε πιστευω οτι υπαρχει.Αλλα ειναι στη τριχα ,με το χαμογελο, με τους φιλους και φιλες και ζουν ΤΗ ΖΩΗ!!Εγω αντιθετα θα εβλεπες μια χαρα κοπελα 2 μετρα να τριγυρναει με μια φορμα με ματια κλαμμενα και κουρασμενα και φοβισμενη και χαμενη μεσα στο κοσμο.Αμαρτια δεν ειναι??????Τη Δευτερα αρχιζω ψυχοθεραπεια θα γυρισω πισω τελικα Αθηνα γιατι οι γονεις μου ειδαν ξαφνικα οτι κατι δε παει καλα με εμενα πως το παθαν δε ξερω και αρχιζω ψυχοθεραπεια petran .Εχει παρει το ιστορικο και αρχιζουμε πραγμα που επρεπε να γινει κατευθειαν οταν βγηκα απο το κ...νοσοκομειο!!!!ΕΛΠΙΖΩ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΣΤΩ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΨΥΧΙΚΑ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΒΛΕΠΩ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΔΟΞΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ!!!!Ζηταω πολλα παιδια???:(

----------


## Ακοινώνητος

Όχι κοπελάρα μου, τίποτα ζητάς.

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΔΟΞΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ!!!!

Αμήν!

----------


## gamder11

Δυστυχως η ευτυχως για τον καθενα το προβλημα του ειναι το σημαντικοτερο..Λιγους ανθρωπους ξερετε που ενω εχουν τα μυαλα τους (δεν εχουν δηλαδη της δικης μας φυσεως προβληματα) ειναι δυστηχισμένοι? Και η μάνα που ζει με την οικογένεια της αλλά χάνει το παιδί της εύχομαι να μη συμβεί σε κανέναν μας.Ο καρκινοπαθής που παλευει με τις χημειοθεραπειες και ξερει οτι εχει λίγες μερες ζωης?Ο ανθρωπος που θα χάσει τη δουλεια του και δεν θα μπορει να ζήσει το σπίτι του?Και για να μιλήσω και για πιο καθημερινά προβλήματα..Οι ανθρωποι που δεν έχουν φίλους και που ειναι \'\'άδειοι\'\' συναισθηματικά?Ο κομπλεξικός που βγάζει τα νεύρα του αλλού?
Αφου πιστεύετε στο θεο να λέτε ευχαριστώ για αυτα που σας έδωσε και μην είστε αχαριστοι(Σας το λεω αυτο όντας μη πιστος).Η ομορφιά η δοξα και τα χρήματα δεν φέρνουν την ευτυχία.Αντιθέτως σε οδηγούν σε συμπεριφορές που επηρεαζουν αρνητικά άλλους ανθρωπους..Αφρούλα πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι αν λυθεί το πρόβλημα σου δεν θα είσαι για πάντα ευτυχισμένη.Ειναι ψευδαισθηση καθαρά.Επίσης πως περιμένεις να γινεις καλά οταν πιστευεις ότι αυτό θέλεις και τίποτα άλλο?Η προσμονη αυτή, ειδικά στην ψυχολογία,φερνει τα αντιθετα αποτελεσματα(τουλαχιστον σε μενα).
Έχω να πω πάρα πολλα αλλα ειναι αργά και αυριο έχει δουλειά
Αν θέλετε τη γνώμη μου όλο το αποτέλεσμα έρχεται με την ψυχοθεραπεία η γενικότερα να συζητησεις με ανθρωπους που θα σε κανουν να κοιταξεις πιο \'\'μακρια\'\'..Και η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη ενα κλικ είναι τελικά.Όσο το αποθείς τοσο σε γαμάει και οσο το αποδεχεσαι τοσο αυτό παίρνει τον πουλο.(sorry).So simple
Aποδέξου αυτό που σου \'\'τυχε\'\' και τα υπόλοιπα θα έρθουν


τσιου

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> βλεπω καθε μερα ασχημους ανθρωπους κοπελες ανδρες αλλα μαλλον οχι ομορφους γιατι ασχημος δε πιστευω οτι υπαρχει.Αλλα ειναι στη τριχα ,με το χαμογελο, με τους φιλους και φιλες και ζουν ΤΗ ΖΩΗ!!Εγω αντιθετα θα εβλεπες* μια χαρα κοπελα 2 μετρα* να τριγυρναει με μια φορμα με ματια κλαμμενα και κουρασμενα και φοβισμενη και χαμενη μεσα στο κοσμο.Αμαρτια δεν ειναι??????Τη Δευτερα αρχιζω ψυχοθεραπεια θα γυρισω πισω τελικα Αθηνα γιατι οι γονεις μου ειδαν ξαφνικα οτι κατι δε παει καλα με εμενα πως το παθαν δε ξερω και αρχιζω ψυχοθεραπεια petran .Εχει παρει το ιστορικο και αρχιζουμε πραγμα που επρεπε να γινει κατευθειαν οταν βγηκα απο το κ...νοσοκομειο!!!!ΕΛΠΙΖΩ Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΣΤΩ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΨΥΧΙΚΑ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΒΛΕΠΩ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΟΜΟΡΦΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΔΟΞΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ!!!!Ζηταω πολλα παιδια???:(


εμένα αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι ενώ συνεχώς λες ότι είσαι μια χαρά, όμορφη κτλ κτλ μετά φοβάσαι ότι όλοι σε βλέπουν άσχημη. και δεν καταλαβαίνω... όντως σε βλέπεις όμορφη? ή μήπως τελικά κατά βάθος πιστεύεις ότι είσαι άσχημη και ότι θα το δουν και οι άλλοι?

πάντως το όμορφο και το άσχημο (πλην εξαιρέσεων) είναι και λίγο υποκειμενικά. δηλαδή σε κάποιους θα αρέσεις, σε κάποιους άλλους όχι. και φυσικά να ξέρεις ότι για όσους σε αγαπάνε θα είσαι πάντα η πιο όμορφη κοπέλα.

----------


## Ακοινώνητος

> _Originally posted by gamder11_
> Επίσης πως περιμένεις να γινεις καλά οταν πιστευεις ότι αυτό θέλεις και τίποτα άλλο?Η προσμονη αυτή, ειδικά στην ψυχολογία,φερνει τα αντιθετα αποτελεσματα(τουλαχιστον σε μενα).


Νομίζω gamder11 πως αυτό ειπώθηκε σε ένα ποιητικό - προσευχητικό σχήμα, και όχι με την έννοια της απόρριψης ο,τιδήποτε άλλου.

----------


## afrula

τον Θεο τον ευχαριστω κασθημερινα για τους δικους μου ανθρωπους που εχω,για το αγορι μου που εφερε και ειναι θησαυρος δεν ειμαι αχαριστη,gamper.Ειπα οτι θελω μονο τη λογικη μου μονο το μυαλο μου και ΝΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΑΙ ΑΠΕΙΡΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΟ!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 
> ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΟ!!



ε οκ τοτε....
μην αγχωνεσαι, αμα ειναι ηδη γραμμενα,
το μονο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να τα διαβασεις και εσυ η ιδια καποια στιγμη.


Α ρε θεε!!!
σε ποσα τετραδια εχεις γραψει πια?
Και ποσο μπλε ξοδευεις, για να μην τα διαβαζει ποτε κανεις?

----------


## γιώτα2

Kρίνο αν δεν είναι απο τον θεό, μήπως είναι απο την ζωή , το κάρμα το πεπρωμένο την τύχη, μα απο κάπου θα είναι γραμμένα.Κατά την άποψή σου και μέχρι ένα σημείο το πιστεύω και εγώ, ότι εμείς φτιάχνουμε το μέλλον μας.Βλέπω τα λάθη που έκανα σε μένα και το πιστεύω αλλά μέχρι ενός σημείου.Στην περίπτωση που αλλάζεις πολλά, σπάς και κάμποσα αυγά όπως λες και εκεί που λες να προχωρώ, βλέπω την ζωή διαφορετικά,σκάει άλλο ενα εμπόδιο στα καλά καθούμενα, που είναι πέρα απο τις δυνάμεις σου και πέρα απο κάθε πρόβλεψη, που το αποδίδεις;

----------


## krino

τωρα δεν μπορω να σου πω απο που ειναι γραμμενα,
θα με κοψει η λογοκρισια.....

Απο την αλλη το τετραδιο της ζωης μας,
γραφεται απο εμας ΚΑΤΑΡΧΗΝ.

Σε δευτερο επιπεδο,
δεν ζεις μονη σου (μονοι μας) αλλα και με αλλους τριγυρω.
Οποτε και αυτοι μας βαζουν (η βγαζουν) εμποδια.
Δηλαδη οταν τυχει και η ζωη μας παει καλα,
εσυ που το αποδιδεις?
στο θεο?
Η στο οτι ενδεχομενα εκανες καλες κινησεις και μαζι με αλλους γυρω σου,
ειχες ενα θετικο αποτελεσμα???

Οι ανθρωποι κανουν ενα μεγαλο λαθος,
ψαχνουν με καθε λεπτομερια,
γιατι παει στραβα η ζωη τους,
ενω οταν παει καλα, δεν ασχολιουνται καθολου.

Παρτο αλλιως και θα μαθεις.

----------


## γιώτα2

Τώρα μάλιστα πήρα τις απαντήσεις που ήθελα.....Μάλλον μιλάμε άλλη γλώσσα.

----------


## krino

ως γνωστον,
οι απαντησεις μου,
ποτε δεν σου ηταν βολικες.

Παιρνεις λοιπον μια απο τα ιδια.
Δεν μιλαμε αλλη γλωσσα,
απλα εκτιμαμε αλλιως την ζωη.

----------


## krino

ξαναδιαβασε κατι που σου εχει διαφυγει και το θεωρουσες παντα
ως ασημαντο να ασχοληθεις....







> _Originally posted by krino_
> Οι ανθρωποι κανουν ενα μεγαλο λαθος,
> ψαχνουν με καθε λεπτομερια,
> γιατι παει στραβα η ζωη τους,
> ενω οταν παει καλα, δεν ασχολιουνται καθολου.

----------


## keep_walking

Krino ειρωνευεσαι μεν το \"γραμμενα απο το Θεο\" γιατι προβαλλει θρησκευτικη πιστη αλλα ειτε πιστευεις στον θεο, ειτε στην μοιρα ειτε στην τυχαιοτητα του συμπαντος (το να σου σκασει μετεωριτης στο κεφαλι, το να σε χτυπησει κεραυνος, το να εχεις γενηθει με το δεινα προβλημα υγειας κλπ γιατι δεν οξυγονωθηκε καλα η θερμοκοιτιδα ξερω γω τι μπορει να σου τυχει) ειναι το ιδιο... αλλα αυτο που θες να πεις ειναι αφηστε τα μοιραια (που δεν ειναι του χεριου μας) και παρτε τα αρματα αλλα δεν το λες με καλο τροπο εξου και η αντιδραση.

----------


## keep_walking

και σαφως συμφωνω.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Krino ειρωνευεσαι μεν το \"γραμμενα απο το Θεο\" γιατι προβαλλει θρησκευτικη πιστη αλλα ειτε πιστευεις στον θεο, ειτε στην μοιρα ειτε στην τυχαιοτητα του συμπαντος (το να σου σκασει μετεωριτης στο κεφαλι, το να σε χτυπησει κεραυνος, το να εχεις γενηθει με το δεινα προβλημα υγειας κλπ γιατι δεν οξυγονωθηκε καλα η θερμοκοιτιδα ξερω γω τι μπορει να σου τυχει) ειναι το ιδιο... αλλα αυτο που θες να πεις ειναι αφηστε τα μοιραια (που δεν ειναι του χεριου μας) και παρτε τα αρματα αλλα δεν το λες με καλο τροπο εξου και η αντιδραση.




εισαι πολυ βλακας για να καταλαβεις σε τι πιστευω,
σιγουρα σε τιποτα απο αυτα που γραφεις.

Αλλα αφου ρωτας για την ιστορια θα σου απαντησω,
πιστευω στον εαυτο μου και σε τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> και σαφως συμφωνω.



δεν περιμενα, να κανεις κατι αλλο,
μοιραλατρης οπως εισαι.


Υπευθυνος για οσα περνας εισαι εσυ και ΜΟΝΟ εσυ.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> και σαφως συμφωνω.
> 
> 
> ...





Οκ αλλά προφανώς υπάρχουν και εξωτερικοί παράγοντες-η γενικά παράγοντες που δεν βρίσκονται υπο τον έλεγχο σου- που επηρεάζουν η και μπορούν να καθoρίσουν την ζωή σου (η τον θάνατο σου for that matter)


Αλλά αυτά τα γράφεις σε λάθος θρεντ. Η κοπέλα αντιμετωπίζει κάποια δυσκολία δεν νομίζω να έχει όρεξη να κάνει φιλοσοφικές αναλύσεις περι ύπαρξης θεού...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



τα εχω πει χιλιες φορες πετριε....
οποιος δεν θελει να ζυμωσει την βγαζει με ενα κοσκινο,
μπορει και εφ ορου ζωης.

Οσο για αυτα που γραφω,
σκεψου οτι απαντω σε ενα σχολιο σου,
οποτε μην μου δινεις αφορμες να κανω τετοιες αναλυσεις,
εκτος αν στην ουσια αυτο επιδιωκεις.

----------


## γιώτα2

Κρίνο είσαι τόσο απόλυτος και εγωϊστής που δεν βλέπεις πέρα απο την μύτη σου.Μιλάμε για πράγματα που είναι πάνω απο τις δυνάμεις σου, εκτός κι αν έχεις κάνει συμβόλαιο με όποια ανώτερη δύναμη πιστεύεις εσύ.Αν είναι αυτή η δύναμη ο εαυτός σου, είσαι τόσο βέβαιος για το τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον;δηλαδή για θέματα που αφορούν την υγεία πάλι εμείς ευθυνόμαστε;Αν μη τι άλλο να σέβεσαι ανθρώπους που ταλαιπωρούνται απο ασθένειες, εκτός κι αν φταίμε και γι αυτό.

----------


## Lou!

νομίζω ότι η τοποθέτηση ότι ΟΛΑ και ΠΑΝΤΑ περνούν από το χέρι μας είναι ακραία.
φυσικά πάρα πολλές φορές αποποιούμαστε ευθύνες που άπτονται του χεριού μας, και σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω με τον κρίνο.
αυτό είτε υπάρχει, είτε δεν υπάρχει θεός. δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει θεός, αλλά και αν υπάρχει, δε νομίζω να είπε πουθενά ότι εμείς οι άνθρωποι πρέπει να φορτώνουμε όλα μας τα προβλήματα στην καμπούρα του θεού, είπε μονάχα να θυμόμαστε τα ανθρώπινα μας όρια, μην μπερδευτούμε και γίνουμε αλαζόνες.

το αν ευθυνόμαστε η όχι και σε ποιο βαθμό για κάτι, νομίζω πάει ανά περίπτωση.

αν οδηγώ πολύ προσεχτικά και συγχρονιστώ με έναν ανεγκέφαλο ο οποίος έρθει και στουκαρει απάνω μου, γιατί έφταιγα?
αν οδηγώ όμως μεθυσμένη, χωρίς να φοράω ζώνη ασφαλείας και με υψηλές ταχύτητες για τις οδηγικές μου ικανότητες, τεχνολογία αυτοκινήτου και δρόμου και πάω και στουκάρω, δεν φταίω?

και για τα θέματα υγείας, πάλι νομίζω ότι πάει κατά διάκριση.
ο παππούς μου που κάπνιζε κάθε μέρα τρία πακέτα και πέθανε από καρκίνο του πνεύμονα, δεν ευθυνότανε?
ένας που δε γυμνάζεται καθόλου, τρώει όλο λίπη και ανθυγιεινά και πάθει στα 50 ένα έμφραγμα, τόσο τυχαίο είναι?
εγώ που στο λύκειο ήμουνα πολύ βαθμοθήρας, και άμα έπαιρνα μέτριο βαθμό μετά ήμουνα με στραβό κέφι, δεν ευθυνόμουνα για την ψυχική μου διάθεση?
από την άλλη, ένα παιδάκι με ανίατη ασθένεια πόσο φτάιει?
ένα παιδάκι που γεννιέται τυφλό που ήταν η επιλογή του να γεννηθεί τυφλό?

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> νομίζω ότι η τοποθέτηση ότι ΟΛΑ και ΠΑΝΤΑ περνούν από το χέρι μας είναι ακραία.
> φυσικά πάρα πολλές φορές αποποιούμαστε ευθύνες που άπτονται του χεριού μας, και σε αυτό θα συμφωνήσω με τον κρίνο.
> αυτό είτε υπάρχει, είτε δεν υπάρχει θεός. δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει θεός, αλλά και αν υπάρχει, δε νομίζω να είπε πουθενά ότι εμείς οι άνθρωποι πρέπει να φορτώνουμε όλα μας τα προβλήματα στην καμπούρα του θεού, είπε μονάχα να θυμόμαστε τα ανθρώπινα μας όρια, μην μπερδευτούμε και γίνουμε αλαζόνες.
> 
> το αν ευθυνόμαστε η όχι και σε ποιο βαθμό για κάτι, νομίζω πάει ανά περίπτωση.
> 
> αν οδηγώ πολύ προσεχτικά και συγχρονιστώ με έναν ανεγκέφαλο ο οποίος έρθει και στουκαρει απάνω μου, γιατί έφταιγα?
> αν οδηγώ όμως μεθυσμένη, χωρίς να φοράω ζώνη ασφαλείας και με υψηλές ταχύτητες για τις οδηγικές μου ικανότητες, τεχνολογία αυτοκινήτου και δρόμου και πάω και στουκάρω, δεν φταίω?
> ...


Συμφωνώ με όλα οσα γράφεις Λουσιφερ,μα με όλα..
Θα ελεγα μάλιστα οτι ειναι αυτονόητα για μένα..

Στην πραγματικότητα υπάρχουν αρκετές παραλλαγές.
Το ιδανικό για μενα ειναι να εχω συνειδητοποιησει τι ακριβώς μου συμβαίνει..
Οταν ομως πασχω και το κεφάλι μου τρώει κολλήματα,πως να δω την αλήθεια?
Σε τι διαφέρω απο εκείνον που γεννήθηκε τυφλός?
Γι αυτο πιστεύω οτι οσοι αντιμετωπιζουν ψυχολ.προβλήματα
ειναι διπλα γενναίοι γιατι προσπαθούν πολυ περισσοτερο και υπο αντιξοες συνθήκες σε σχεση με τους \"υγιεις\",για να ανακαλύψουν τον εαυτό τους..
Αν καταλήγω με προβλήματα λόγω της λανθασμένης μου στάσης απέναντι στη ζωή ,σίγουρα εχω μερίδιο ευθύνης..

Με τα θέματα υγείας τα πράγματα ειναι πιο ξεκάθαρα..
Διαφορετικές ευθύνες εχω οταν καταπονώ τον οργανισμό μου (Τι φταιει ο θεος και οι αλλοι οταν εγω μου το προκάλεσα?)
και αλλιως ειναι να κανω τα δέοντα και παρόλα αυτα να μου προκύπτουν προβλήματα..(Ας κανω οτι περναει απο το χερι μου ,ας ειμαι ρεαλιστης γιατι ετσι μπορει να δω καποια λύση,ενω με την μεμψοιμοιρία θα μεινω στασιμος για να μη πω οτι θα γίνω χειροτερα..)


Αφρούλα μου σορρυ για την παρένθεση,ελπίζω να βρεις τον καταλληλο ειδικό και το φαρμακευτικό σχήμα, που θα σε βοηθησει να δεις καθαρά και να σταματήσεις να βασανίζεσαι με σκέψεις που απο μόνες τους δεν εχουν καμία βαρυτητα..Σου το ευχομαι :)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> 
> 
> εκτός κι αν φταίμε και γι αυτό.




ακριβως αυτο.
Αν δεν σε καλυπτει πες μου να επιχειρηματολογησω, εχω μπολικο σκεπτικο σε αυτο.


Οσο για το συμβολαιο με ανωτερη δυναμη φυσικα και το εχω κανει. ο εαυτος μου ειναι μια χαρα μια τετοια δυναμη.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> νομίζω ότι η τοποθέτηση ότι ΟΛΑ και ΠΑΝΤΑ περνούν από το χέρι μας είναι ακραία.



πες μου μια στιγμη σου,
που ησουν αμετοχη οταν χειροτερεψε η ζωη σου.
Μπορεις να σκεφτεις οποιαδηποτε ιστορια περναει απο το μυαλο σου,
θα την συζητησουμε και θα καταληξουμε τι ειναι και τι δεν ειναι ακραιο.

----------


## γιώτα2

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> 
> 
> εκτός κι αν φταίμε και γι αυτό.
> ...






Κρινο περιμένω το σκεπτικό σου γιατί δεν με κάλυψες.Άν έχεις βρεί τη λύση σε όλα, ακόμη και στα μελλούμενα πες την και σε μας.

----------


## RainAndWind

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτή η τάση για μοιρολατρεία και \"ό,τι μας έγραψε ο θεός\"θα βοηθήσει ένα άτομο να δει την συμμετοχική του δράση στην παραμονή προβληματικών.Για μένα προσωπικά οτιδήποτε τέτοιο δεν βοηθά παρά στο αντίθετο αποτέλεσμα,να μην μπορώ να δω ξεκάθαρα το φάσμα των επιπτώσεων που έχουν τέτοιες δικαιολογίες θεοκρατούμενης υποταγής σε τύχες,μοίρες,πεπρωμένα και ό,τι γράφει δε ξεγράφει,ό,τι θέλει ο θεός,όπως αυτός τα σχεδίασε,όπως τα έφτιαξε ένας άλλος έξω από μας πάλι.Γιατί την συγκυρία την μετονομάζουμε σε θεό δεν ξέρω,αλλά ανασφάλεια δείχνει για μένα,όσο και διάθεση για σχωροχάρτια διάφορων επιλογών και διαθέσεων για στασιμότητες.
Εν προκειμένω,ίσως τέτοια ανάγκη να δικαιολογείται όταν οι άνθρωποι περνάνε ζόρια που τους καθιστούν σε θέση μειονεκτική,το να ρίχνουν κάποια συμμετοχή σε κάποιες δυνάμεις εξωτερικές που δεν έχουν πάνω τους επιρροή,αλλά πάλι επιλογή υποσυνείδητη είναι και αυτή.

----------


## amelie74

διαβασα στο βιβλιο \"η τελευταια διάλεξη\" την εξης φραση...

\"ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΥΝ,ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΤΡΟΠΟ\".

η παραπανω φραση προσωπικα με βοηθησε πολυ και ελπιζω να βοηθησει και σας:)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



περιμενεις απο εμενα να σου πω την λυση στα προβληματα σου?
Μα οσες φορες το εχω επιχειρησει,
ηταν σαν να γραφω στο κενο.....
τι ειναι αυτο που θα γινει διαφορετικα τωρα?

Να σου απαντησω εγω, τιποτα.
Απλα θες να κανουμε μια συζητηση εντυπωσεων....


Τεσπα,
απαντω, αλλα οχι για σενα,
γιατι εσυ οτι και να πω, θα το γραψεις εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι.
Μπορει ομως ενας περαστικος να διαβασει και να μπει σε καποιες σκεψεις.
Για εσενα το αποκλειω.






Καταρχην,
για να μπορεις να καθορισεις το μελλον σου,
πρεπει να πιστευεις στον εαυτο σου και ΜΟΝΟ σε αυτον.
Ουτε θεους, ουτε δαιμονες.
Ο εαυτος σου πρεπει να ειναι ο κυριαρχος σου και ο οδηγος στην σκεψη σου αλλα και στις πραξεις σου.
Οτι αλλο, το μονο που θα καταφερει ειναι να σε μπερδεψει και να σου υποσκαψει τις δυναμεις σου.

Τωρα το επομενο βημα ειναι που τοποθετεις τον εαυτο σου.
Ειτε πιο ψηλα απο τους γυρω σου ειτε πιο χαμηλα, εχεις προβλημα.
Πρεπει να μην αφηνεις κανενα σκοτεινο σημειο οτι υπαρχει καποιος καλυτερος η χειροτερος απο εσενα, και αυτο σε οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις.
Τωρα υπαρχει η ερωτηση,
μα ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι δηλαδη?
Ιδιοι αποκλειεται να ειμαστε, ειμαστε ομως διαφορετικοι και την διαφορετικοτητα μας αυτη πρεπει να την αποδεχομαστε.
Αυτο και τιποτα αλλο.


Ξεκινοντας δηλαδη με τις δυο αυτες συντεταγμενες,
(οτι ολα ξεκινανε και τελειωνουν με εμας αλλα και το οτι ξερω το ποιος ειμαι, τι θελω και που παω) μπορω να προσδιορισω το παρον μου αλλα και το μελλον μου με ακριβεια κατω απο οποιεςδηποτε συνθηκες εφοσον αναπνεω.
Ανασυγκροτουμε οταν αλλαζουν οι συνθηκες και τα δεδομενα και αναλυω αυτο που ζω και αναδιατασω τις δυναμεις μου για να εχω το αποτελεσμα που επιδιωκω.

ΟΛΑ μα ολα,
ειναι θεμα τι εχω καταλαβει και πως κατευθυνω το μυαλο μου.
Οταν ολα αυτα εχουν ξεκαθαριστει τοτε η υλοποιηση των στοχων μου ειναι μονο θεμα χρονου για να αρχισει να υπαρχει η εφαρμογη της σκεψης μου.




Αντιθετα,
σημερα (αλλα και ολα τα προηγουμενα χρονια) ο ανθρωπος κυριευοταν απο χιλιες δυο κακοδαιμονιες.
Αν δεν ηταν ο θεος, θα ηταν κατι αλλο, και αν δεν υπηρχε κατι, τοτε θα φταιει το ξερο του το κεφαλι.
Γιατι ο ανθρωπος φροντισε απο πολυ νωρις να εχει τις αμυντικες του διαταξεις για να επιβιωσει.
Δεν φροντισε να φτιαξει ενα ολοκληρωμένο σχεδιο για να κανει οτι σκεφτεται.
Το να ναναλυσω γιατι συνεβει ετσι θα μου ετρωγε πολλες σελιδες και δεν θα βοηθαγε σε κατι.
ΠΑντα ομως πιστευα στην αστειρευτη δυναμη της σκεψης του ανθρωπου να μπορει να κανει τα απιστευτα αρκει να μπει σε αυτη την διαδικασια.
Πρακτικα στηριζω την σκεψη μου, γιατι ολοι εχουμε δει τους εαυτους μας, να υπερβαινουμε τους εαυτους μας κατω απο ορισμενες συνθηκες.
Θα μπορουσε να σκεφτει κανεις,
γιατι κατω απο καποιες συνθηκες λειτουργουμε αρκετα πιο πανω απο οσο πιστευουμε ενω σε χαλαρες συνθηκες πιστευουμε οτι ειναι αδυνατο????

Το αδυνατο για την καθημερινοτητα μας, ειναι αορατο να το συλλαβει κανεις πιο ακριβως ειναι.
Πιστευω στην διαδικασια που πρατω κατι για να κανω κατι που αρχικα φαινεται αδυνατο κατω απο νορμαλ συνθηκες και οχι κατω απο πιεση.


Πολυ απλα ειμαι ΕΝΑΣ ανθρωπος,
που το παρελθον μου, το παρον μου και το μελλον μου, ειναι απολυτα δικα μου αρα και χρεος μου να τα κτισω οπως εγω νομιζω.

Και τωρα που στα ειπα τι καταλαβες?
τιποτα ε?
Μπραβο,
συνεχισε την ζωη που ειχες πριν τα διαβασεις.

----------


## γιώτα2

Και τωρα που στα ειπα τι καταλαβες?
τιποτα ε?
Μπραβο,
συνεχισε την ζωη που ειχες πριν τα διαβασεις. 



Μερσί Κρίνο για τα καλά σου λόγια, ευγενέστατος όπως πάντα.



Ανασυγκροτουμε οταν αλλαζουν οι συνθηκες και τα δεδομενα και αναλυω αυτο που ζω και αναδιατασω τις δυναμεις μου για να εχω το αποτελεσμα που επιδιωκω.

Θα έλεγα εγώ.Ανασυγκροτώ τις δυνάμεις μου όσες έχω, για να έχω το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα σύμφωνα με τα νέα δεδομένα που προέκυψαν και δεν είχα τις μαντικές ικανότητες να προβλέψω και φυσικά να αποτρέψω.

----------


## γιώτα2

Τεσπα,
απαντω, αλλα οχι για σενα,
γιατι εσυ οτι και να πω, θα το γραψεις εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι.
Μπορει ομως ενας περαστικος να διαβασει και να μπει σε καποιες σκεψεις.
Για εσενα το αποκλειω.

Σοφός είσαι ότι θέλεις λες

Πάντως κουλάρησε λίγο κρίνο γιατί μεγαλώνεις και εσύ και με τα χρόνια έρχονται και οι φθορές στην υγεία γιατί όπως το πας εσυ στο τέλος θα γίνεις αθάνατος.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_ 
> 
> 
> 
> Μερσί Κρίνο για τα καλά σου λόγια, ευγενέστατος όπως πάντα.
> 
> 
> να σαι καλα....
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> Σοφός είσαι ότι θέλεις λες
> 
> 
> σοφος ειναι οποιος θελει να ειναι, και οχι εγω.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## γιώτα2

Εγώ θα ευχηθώ να είσαι πάντα υγιής και να μη χρειατεί να δοκιμάσεις δυνάμεις και αντοχές.

----------


## krino

δεν εχω προβλημα σε οτι και να μου συμβει γιωτα,
τωρα οσον αφορα τις αντοχες μου, μερικες φορες τις ζοριζω απο μονος μου.


Γενικα ειμαστε σε ασχετο θεμα,
αν θελει καποιος να συνεχισει φιλοσοφώντας το,
καλο ειναι να μην συνεχιστει εδω, αλλα να ανοιχτει καινουριο θεμα,
εφοσον υπαρχει ενδιαφερον.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

θα το ανοιξω εγω βρε παιδια το νεο θεμα..τι τιτλο να βάλω?\"Ποιος οριζει τη ζωη μου?\"εχει ευρος?τι λετε?

----------


## krino

ανοιξε το εσυ και μην σε νοιαζει.....
:cool:

----------


## keep_walking

> εισαι πολυ βλακας για να καταλαβεις σε τι πιστευω,
> σιγουρα σε τιποτα απο αυτα που γραφεις.
> 
> Αλλα αφου ρωτας για την ιστορια θα σου απαντησω,
> πιστευω στον εαυτο μου και σε τιποτα αλλο. 
> 
> 
> 
> δεν περιμενα, να κανεις κατι αλλο,
> ...



Ειλικρινα δεν εχω ξανασυναντησει τοσο ηλιθιο και τυφλο ατομο στην ζωη μου.

Ρε παπαρα το και φυσικα συμφωνω οτι δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε μοιρολατρες πηγαινε σε σενα αλλα εσυ που να καταλαβεις...εσυ απαντας οτι ειμαι βλακας και δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε μοιρολατρες.

Δηλαδη πιασε το αυγο και κουρευτο...κανε κανα ρεκτιφιε στο κεφαλι σου.

----------


## Lou!

η φωτεινη ανοιξε το θεμα στα γενικα!

μηπως να ανοιξουμε και αλλο ενα για τα βρισιδια? :P

----------


## afrula

εχετε ξεφυγει!!!cool το θεμα ειναι το προβλημα μου .Τωρα η Παναγιτσα υπαρχει και μου δινει κουραγιο,κοινωνησα κιολας και ηρεμησα λιγο.Τη Μ.Δευτερα αρχιζω τη ψυχοθεραπεια.Ευχηθειτε μου να παει καλα παιδια γιατι ειναι η τελευταια μου ελπιδα.Οσο για τον Κρινο ο Θεος θα του φανερωσει τη στιγμη εκεινη και θα πιστεψει αν τον ελεησει ο Κυριος.:)

----------


## keep_walking

Καλα να σου παει αφρουλα και να περασεις ενα ωραιο Πασχα:)

----------


## afrula

Σευχαριστω keep μακαρι να ειναι καλος !!!Μακαρι:):):)

----------


## γιώτα2

Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα αφρούλα και εγώ.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 
> 
> Οσο για τον Κρινο ο Θεος θα του φανερωσει τη στιγμη εκεινη και θα πιστεψει αν τον ελεησει ο Κυριος.:)



εγω ειμαι χαμενη υποθεση,
με εχει κυριευσει ο διαβολος....

:P:P:P

----------


## γιώτα2

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 
> 
> Οσο για τον Κρινο ο Θεος θα του φανερωσει τη στιγμη εκεινη και θα πιστεψει αν τον ελεησει ο Κυριος.:)
> ...





Δεν σε κυρίευσε ο διάβολος αλλο είναι το πρόβλημά σου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by γιώτα2_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



χμμμμ με προβληματισες τωρα.....
για πες ... για πες....

----------


## γιώτα2

σε λίγο που θα 50αρίσεις ίσως σοβαρευτείς λέω...λέω...ίσως...ίσως....

----------


## krino

δεν το βλεπω να αλλαζω ποτε στη ζωη μου αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα.


Η ερωτηση ηταν να μου πεις το προβλημα μου.

----------


## γιώτα2

Το ξέρεις πολύ καλά δεν χρειάζεται να σου το πω.

----------


## krino

οχι κανε ενα κοπο να μου πεις θα με εξυπηρετουσες.

----------


## afrula

Λοιπον πηγα πολυ καλος αλλα απο μια φραση του κρατηθηκα και δε μπορω να κοιμηθω απο χθες.Μου πε μη σκεφτεσαι ουτε το ενα ακρο ουτε το αλλο.Βεβαια μου ξεκαθαρισε ασχημη δεν ειμαι μου πε τελεια εδω.Αλλα δε μου ειπε και τι ειμαι απο τι θυμαμαι.Δηλαδη ουτε ασχημη ουτε ομορφη να σκεφτεσαι τη μεση οδο.Και εγω σκεφτηκα κατευθειαν το μετρια που για μενα σημαινει παλι ασχημη.Τι ηθελα να παω με εκανε να χασω τον ευατο μου!!!!Γαμωτο.Εγω προτιμω το μια χαρα ομορφη κανονικη.Το μετρια τι σημαινει ρε παιδια ???Εγω ξερω οτι σημαινει ουτε ομορφη ουτε ασχημη αλλα ο καθενας το οριζει και διαφορετικα ετσι δεν ειναι???Λεω εγω αυτη ειναι μετρια δε μαρεσει αρα ειναι ασχημη.Ετσι ανακουφιζομαι με αυτο το σκεφτικο.:mad::mad::mad:

----------


## RainAndWind

Τι σε φοβίζει στην μετριότητα,άρα στην μη τελειότητα afrula?

----------


## pathousa

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> Για μενα ναι, επειδη το προσωπο δειχνει και στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα σου. Θα σου δωσω και ενα συγκεκριμενο παραδειγμα. 
> Η Αλεξανδρατου θεωρειται μια πολυ ομορφη κοπελα. Εμενα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου ακριβως επειδη απο το προσωπο και μονο φαινονται καποια στοιχεια της προσωπικοτητας της


Αν μου επιτρέπεται, η Αλεξανδράτου και οι κοπέλες που βγαίνουν στο γυαλί με αφορμή την \"τελειότητά\" τους, δε νομίζω ότι χαρακτηρίζονται όμορφες με την σωστή έννοια του όρου...είναι απλώς έκφυλες ή πολλά υποσχόμενες σεξουαλικα και επειδή τις εμπορεύονται για να ικανοποιήσουν τις απαιτήσεις των ανδρών, προσπαθούν να τις πλασάρουν ως πρότυπα ομορφιάς.

Κατά τη δική μου γνώμη ομορφιά είναι η συμμετρία του προσώπου που συμπληρώνεται απο την γοητεία που σου ασκεί κάποιο άτομο μέσα απο την προσωπικότητά του. Πράγματι είναι υποκειμενικό το τι μας αρέσει και τι όχι και ποια είναι τα κριτήρια για να μας αρέσει κάτι, όμως θεωρώ πως η ομορφιά είναι κάτι αντικειμενικό.

Επειδή με απασχόλησε και μένα αυτό το θέμα κάποια στιγμή και το έψαξα σε κάποιο μεγάλο κύκλο ανθρώπων (ανδρών και γυναικών) κατάλαβα πως η εικόνα μιας γυναίκας αντικειμενικά όμορφης (όπως Μαρία Ναυπλιώτου, Φιλαρέτη Κομνηνου) έλκυε τους πάντες και τα σχόλια είχανε να κάνουνε κυρίως με το πρόσωπο και τη συμμετρία των χαρακτηριστικών. Αντίθετα για γυναίκες στημένα \"όμορφες\" τα σχόλια είχανε να κάνουνε με το καθαρά σεξουαλικό κομμάτι.

----------


## afrula

βρε παιδια χτες πηγα στο ψυχολογο και παλι εφυγα με σκασιμο.Τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα?Μου πε οτι 80 τοις εκατο σε βλεπουν μια χαρα ΟΥΤΕ ΖΕΣΤΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΡΥΟ το 10 τοις εκατο θεα και το 10 τοις εκατο το τελευταιο ασχημη.Η φραση αυτη τι σημαινει ?????Ουτε ζεστη ουτε κρυο.Και μου πε αδιαφορη νομιζω.Τα χω παιξει.Μετα μου πε κανονικη δηλαδη.Μηπως δεν ειναι καλος?????Εχω κλειστει μεσα και εχω χασει την αυτοπεποιθηση μου οση ειχα.τι σημαινει ουτε ζεστη ουτε κρυο??????:mad::mad:

----------


## Lou!

\"ούτε ζέστη ούτε κρύο\" σημαίνει, ούτε όμορφη, ούτε άσχημη, αλλα μια ενδιάμεση κατάσταση.

σου είπε ότι το 80% των ανθρώπων σε βλέπει σαν μια φυσιολογική κοπέλα, ούτε ιδιαιτερα όμορφη ούτε ιδιατέρα άσχημη. οι πιο πολλοί άνθρωποι δεν είμαστε ούτε ιδιαιτερα όμορφοι ούτε ιδιαιτερα άσχημοι.

ίσως να πιστεύεις ενδόμυχα ότι το φυσιολογικό είναι να είναι κάποιος πάρα πολύ όμορφος. όμως όχι. πάρα πολύ όμορφοι είναι μια μικρή μειοψηφία. (είτε το προσεγγίσουμε το ζήτημα της ομορφιάς τελείως υποκειμενικά, είτε πιο αντικειμενικά)

Νομίζω το πήρες λίγο στραβά αυτό που σου είπε. Δεν νομίζω να εννοούσε να κλειστείς μέσα και να χάσεις την αυτοπεποίθηση σου επειδή το 80% σε βρίσκει κανονική (αλλα όχι και ιδιαίτερα όμορφη).
Ακόμα κι αν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα, μπορείς να ζήσεις μια 100% φυσιολογική ζωή, γιατί δεν χρειάζεται να είναι πια κανείς τόσο όμορφος για να ζήσει μια φυσιολογική ζωή.

Και φυσικά για το αγόρι σου κάλλιστα μπορεί να είσαι η super θεά. Κάλλιστα μπορεί να είναι σε εκείνο το 10% που θα σε βρίσκει θεά.

----------


## keep_walking

Σημαινει οτι δεν εισαι το κεντρο του συμπαντος.
Σκεψου εναν πολυσυχναστο δρομο να πηγαινοερχονται 100αδες ανθρωποι πανω-κατω , ο καθενας με τις σκοτουρες του , τα γουστα του κλπ.
Εισαι και συ μια απο αυτους.

----------


## keep_walking

Και να προσθεσω ο εαυτος σου ειναι πολυτιμος για σενα , αλλα ετσι νοιωθουν και οι αλλοι για τον εαυτο τους.

Καποια στιγμη θα σου τυχει να γνωρισεις καποιον που θα σημαινει κατι \"σπεσιαλ\" για σενα και αντιστοιχα θα σε θεωρει και αυτος

----------


## afrula

Το αδιαφορη γιατι το πε???Να τον παρω τηλεφωνο???Εχω σκασει.

----------


## afrula

Και γιατι ολοι μου λενε οτι ειμαι εμφανισιμη μια χαρα ομορφουλα???Δε ξερω πια τι ειμαι!!!!!!!:mad:

----------


## afrula

το αδιαφορη γιατι το πε?Τι σημαινει?Δεν αντεχω αλλο .Εγω ξερω μια χαρα σημαινει κανονικη ομορφη απλα.Οχι αδιαφορη.

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Και γιατι ολοι μου λενε οτι ειμαι εμφανισιμη μια χαρα ομορφουλα???Δε ξερω πια τι ειμαι!!!!!!!:mad:


κάτσε ρε συ αφρούλα, το πρόβλημα σου δεν είναι ότι όλοι σε κοιτάνε περίεργα επειδή είσαι άσπρη ή άσχημη? 

τελικά ισχύει αυτό ή αυτό που γράφεις εδώ?

ειλικρινά έχεις κολήσει με κάτι ασήμαντο. δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι καλλονή για να είσαι ευτυχισμένη.

----------


## claire

επίσης να σου πω ότι πολλές φορές η ομορφιά βγαίνει από μέσα (κλισέ, αλλά αληθινό)
ένας χαρούμενος και ισορροπημένος άνθρωπος λάμπει, είναι γοητευτικός, τραβάει τους άλλους.

εσύ τώρα είσαι φρικαρισμένη, πιστεύεις ότι αυτό δεν φαίνεται? το εκπέμπεις. 
αν κάτι απωθει τους ανθρώπους είναι αυτό, όχι οι όποιες ατέλειες στην εμφάνιση.

πρέπει να δουλέψεις για να βρεις την ηρεμία σου. και τότε θα νιώθεις κι εσύ όμορφη και θα το βλέπουν και οι γύρω σου.

----------


## krino

ειλικρινα τοσους μηνες,
δεν εχω διαβασει την δικη σου εκτιμηση για το τι εισαι....
ασχημη - ομορφη - ουτε κρυο ουτε ζεστη, τι απο ολα?

συνεχως γραφεις για εκτιμησεις σου, το πως σε βλεπουν οι γυρω σου,
αλλα μηδεν πως βλεπεις εσυ τον εαυτο σου.
Μηπως θα επρεπε να αρχισεις απο αυτο?

----------


## afrula

Δε θελω να μαι καλλονη βρε παιδια .Απλως ξερω οτι ειμαι μια χαρα ομορφη απλα μια κοπελα.Αυτος τι λεει αδιαφορη???Αντι να παω να ξαλαφρωνω, να φευγω και να μη βγαινω απο το σπιτι?Για μενα το οχι ομορφη η το αδιαφορη σημαινει ασχημη.Δε θελω να μαι καλλονη μου αρεσει ο ευατος μου αλλα με μπερδευει με εχει κανει να κλαιω τωρα απο το μπερδεμα.

----------


## Lou!

γιατί αυτός (ο ψυχ) αναφέρεται σε όλον τον πληθυσμό, όταν λέει το 80% εννοεί ας πούμε και τους τυχαίους περαστικούς, τόσους ανθρώπους που είναι τελείως άγνωστοι σε εσένα.

εσύ όταν λες \"όλοι\" να υποθέσω ότι αναφέρεσαι στους φίλους, γνωστούς σου, συγγενείς και όποιους άλλους συναναστρέφεσαι έστω και για λίγες κουβέντες. Αυτοί, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, για να έχουν μπει σε μια διαδικασία επικοινωνίας μαζί σου, σε βλέπουν με κάπως φιλικό μάτι, κάτι βρίσκουν να τους αρέσει σε εσένα και μπαίνουν στον κόπο να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί σου. όμως υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που μπορεί να σε βλέπουν αδιάφορα, ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που σου είναι τελείως άγνωστοι.

----------


## afrula

krino επεσες διανα σου απαντησα πριν μια χαρα ομορφη απλα.Γιατι πηρα και κιλα.

----------


## afrula

Μαλιστα ,το ξερω αυτο αλλα εννοεις αδιαφορη απο εμφανιση,το 80 τοις εκατο??????:mad:Τοτε λεει ψεματα ο καθρεφτης μου και ολοι οσους συναναστρεφομαι και ξενους στο δρομο.

----------


## claire

μπορεί γι αυτόν να είσαι αδιάφοροι. ή για κάποιους!

αν εσύ είσαι ευχαριστημένη από την εμφάνιση σου και οι άνθρωποι του περιβαλλοντός σου επίσης, τότε όλα οκ!

ε κάποιοι θα σε βλέπουν άσχημη ή αδιάφορη. (btw αδιάφορος δεν σημαίνει άσχημος, σημαίνει ότι δεν σου τραβάει την προσοχή με την πρώτη ματιά, αυτό που είναι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι δηλαδή...)

----------


## afrula

claire εννοεις για το ψυχολογο?Δηλαδη οι περισσοτεροι αν και μια χαρα ειμαστε αδιαφοροι στο κοσμο??:mad:

----------


## krino

αρα εισαι αντικειμενικα λιγο πανω απο αυτο που λες ουτε κρυο - ουτε ζεστη....
Ωστοσο αυτο γινεται πολυ σχετικο οταν υπαρχουν τριτοι γυρω σου - διπλα σου - παραδιπλα κλπ κλπ....
Αυτο το \"ειμαι ομορφη απλα\" αρχιζει και βαλλεται μεχρι τελικης πτωσης.....


Μαστα....
αλλο θεμα.

Τι σχεσεις ειχες - εχεις πχ με τους γονεις σου?
Η με οποιον αλλον τελως παντων, σου δημιουργησε ολο αυτο το πακετο σκεψης?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 
> Δηλαδη οι περισσοτεροι αν και μια χαρα ειμαστε αδιαφοροι στο κοσμο??:mad:



ακριβως.....

----------


## afrula

krino εισαι θεος !!!Το περιμενα ομως γιατι σε εχω καταλαβει.Δεν ειχα ποτε καμια σημασια απο τους γονεις μοη να χαμε συζητησεις τιποτα.Απλα με γεννησαν ειναι καλοι γονεις μου προσφερουν τα βιωσιμα και αυτο ηταν.Διαβαζα και ημουν μονη μου.Το πιασε και ο ψυχολογος αυτο.:(

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Μαλιστα ,το ξερω αυτο αλλα εννοεις αδιαφορη απο εμφανιση,το 80 τοις εκατο??????:mad:Τοτε λεει ψεματα ο καθρεφτης μου και ολοι οσους συναναστρεφομαι και ξενους στο δρομο.


βασικά απορώ πως δεν το καταλαβαίνεις. εδώ μας λες ότι εσύ η ίδια, και οι φίλοι σου αλλά και πολλοί άνθρωποι στο δρόμο σε θαυμάζουν για την εμφανισή σου. εγώ αυτό το δέχομαι, δέχομαι ότι λες αλήθεια.

όμως παρόλο που συμβαίνει αυτό, έχει φάει ένα τρελό κόλημα και πιστέυεις ότι όλοι σε βλέπουν άσχημη και άσπρη. αν ένας σου πει ότι έισαι μπάζο θα γκρεμιστεί ο κόσμος γύρω σου, παρόλο που τώρα λες ότι γενικά λαμβάνεις θετικό feedback για την εμφανισή σου.

δεν βλέπεις ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τελικά στο πως πραγματικά έισαι, αλλά μέσα στο κεφάλι σου? 

τους περισσότερους δεν θα τους ένοιαζε και τόσο αν κάποιος τους έλεγε ότι 8 στους 10 σας θεωρούν αδιάφορους.

----------


## PETRAN

Ωχ αφρούλα ! λολ 


Μα δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν πρέπει να μπαίνεις στο τριπάκι να σκέφτεσαι έτσι? Πως να στο πω βρε παιδί μου όταν αρχίζεις και σκέφτεσαι έτσι πες στον εαυτό σου \"ωχ αυτή είναι η σκέψη μου η χαζή παλί, εε απλά μου παίζει παιχνίδια δεν θα κάτσω να ασχοληθώ με το περιεχόμενο\" και συνέχισε να κάνεις ότι κάνεις προσπάθησε να ασχοληθείς με μια εποικοδομητική εργασία ζωγράφησε ξέρω γω. Στην τελική αν σε κολλάει τόσο πολύ απλά προσπάθησε να σκεφτείς το ενδεχόμενο ότι είσαι άσχημη σαν ορκ από τον άρχοντα των δαχτυλιδιών και συνέχισε την ζωή σου! Δεν θα κάτσεις να πεθάνεις για το πως φαίνεσαι στους άλλους.Είσαι αυτή που είσαι αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου γι αυτό που είσαι ακόμα και αν είσαι το τερας του λοχνες και προσπάθησε να βρεις πιο δημιουργηκές σκέψεις. Δεν θα κάτσεις να χαλιέσαι για λογοπαίγνια της γλώσσας με το ΄πια λέξη υποδηλώνει τι και το τι σημαίνει για τον καθένα η λέξη αδιάφορο και ότι ναι τώρα!

----------


## Lou!

αν είχαμε μια κλίμακα με νούμερα και βάζαμε στις διαβαθμίσεις της ομορφιάς και από ένα νούμερο, ας πούμε μια κλίμακα από το -10 έως το +10, εγώ στην απόλυτη ασχήμια θα έβαζα το -10, στην απόλυτη ομορφιά το +10, στην έννοια \"αδιάφορη\" θα έβαζα το 0 και στην έννοια \"ομορφούλα μια χαρά κοπέλα\" θα έβαζα 5.

εγώ ας πούμε τις έννοιες \"αδιάφορη\" και \"άσχημη\" δεν τις θεωρώ ταυτόσημες. η \"αδιάφορη\" για μένα είναι πιο θετική έννοια από την \"άσχημη\".

----------


## afrula

Ακομα και εμφανισιμοι η πανω απο το μετριο ειμαστε αδιαφοροι για το κοσμο.Αδιαφοροι τι εννοεις κρινο δηλαδη οτι απλως μια παρουσια ειμαστε και δε τους νοιαζει ουτε μπανουν καν στο κοπο να σχολιασουν η να νοιαστουν.Μονο αν δουν μια θεα η ενα θεο θα ασχοληθουν δηλαδη?Γιατι λεμε οι περισσοτεροι και οχι ολοι ομως?:mad:

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> αν είχαμε μια κλίμακα με νούμερα και βάζαμε στις διαβαθμίσεις της ομορφιάς και από ένα νούμερο, ας πούμε μια κλίμακα από το -10 έως το +10, εγώ στην απόλυτη ασχήμια θα έβαζα το -10, στην απόλυτη ομορφιά το +10, στην έννοια \"αδιάφορη\" θα έβαζα το 0 και στην έννοια \"ομορφούλα μια χαρά κοπέλα\" θα έβαζα 5.
> 
> εγώ ας πούμε τις έννοιες \"αδιάφορη\" και \"άσχημη\" δεν τις θεωρώ ταυτόσημες. η \"αδιάφορη\" για μένα είναι πιο θετική έννοια από την \"άσχημη\".




Όχι όχι σε παρακαλώ μην γράφεις νούμερα τώρα λολ

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Ακομα και εμφανισιμοι η πανω απο το μετριο ειμαστε αδιαφοροι για το κοσμο.Αδιαφοροι τι εννοεις κρινο δηλαδη οτι απλως μια παρουσια ειμαστε και δε τους νοιαζει ουτε μπανουν καν στο κοπο να σχολιασουν η να νοιαστουν.Μονο αν δουν μια θεα η ενα θεο θα ασχοληθουν δηλαδη?Γιατι λεμε οι περισσοτεροι και οχι ολοι ομως?:mad:


βασικά έισαι άλλος ένας άνθρωπος στον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο :P

όταν περπατάς στο δρόμο είσαι άλλη μια γκόμενα, ανάμεσα στις τόσες. ακόμα και να σε κοιτάξει κάποιος δεν σημαίνει κάτι παραπάνω από αυτο.δεν αποκτας αξία από αυτό. δεν σημαίνει καν ότι σε κοιτάζει επειδή έισαι όμορφη. μπορεί να του βγάζεις κάτι σεξουαλικό. μετά σε ξεχνάει και κοιτάει την επόμενη.

ξεχωριστή είσαι για τους φίλους σου, για το αγόρι σου. γι αυτόυς είσαι κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## afrula

lucifer παρε μια κλιμακα με αριστα το 10.Το μια χαρα το βαζεις στο 5?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> krino εισαι θεος !!!Το περιμενα ομως γιατι σε εχω καταλαβει.Δεν ειχα ποτε καμια σημασια απο τους γονεις μοη να χαμε συζητησεις τιποτα.Απλα με γεννησαν ειναι καλοι γονεις μου προσφερουν τα βιωσιμα και αυτο ηταν.Διαβαζα και ημουν μονη μου.Το πιασε και ο ψυχολογος αυτο.:(



ναι ε?
με εχεις ψυχολογησει??
:P:P:P:P

Οκ το καταλαβα, απο αρκετα πραγματα εστω και αν αυτα ειναι γραπτα.

Τεσπα, για να ξεμπερδευεις με αυτο το πακετο που εχεις φαει,
δεν θα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να αρχιζεις να το συζητας?
Ειτε εδω ειτε στον ψυχ σου, οπου νομιζεις καλυτερα?

Δηλαδη για ποσα χρονια θα το κουβαλας αυτο το φορτιο?
Ενα βημα να κανεις μπροστα, θα σπασεις το κυκλο....
για σκεψου το σιγα σιγα....

----------


## afrula

petran το καταλαβες αμεσως ε?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Ακομα και εμφανισιμοι η πανω απο το μετριο ειμαστε αδιαφοροι για το κοσμο.Αδιαφοροι τι εννοεις κρινο δηλαδη οτι απλως μια παρουσια ειμαστε και δε τους νοιαζει ουτε μπανουν καν στο κοπο να σχολιασουν η να νοιαστουν.Μονο αν δουν μια θεα η ενα θεο θα ασχοληθουν δηλαδη?Γιατι λεμε οι περισσοτεροι και οχι ολοι ομως?:mad:



βρε καλομ....
ξεκολα λεμε τωρα,
οι μονοι που ασχολουνται με το ζυγι της ομορφιας και το ποντο της τριχας ειναι τα μεσημεριαναδικα και οι κατινες.

Κατι που δεν εχω δει να εχεις σχεση, οποτε μην πας να ενταχθεις σε κατι τετοιο με το στανιο.

Τωρα στη πραξη,
καποιος ασχολειται με καποιον αλλο,
οταν αρχισει και εχει μια προσωπικα επαφη, δηλαδη συζηταει μαζι του, τον μυριζει κατι κανει παντως.
Απο μακρια κανεις δεν ασχολειται γιατι ειναι αρκετα φευγαλεο.

Να στο πω και αλλιως, δεν προλαβαινουμε οκ?

----------


## afrula

αφρουλα κρινο......Τι να σκεφτω οτι αλλος με λεει μια χαρα οπως ειμαι αλλος μετρια αλλος ασχημη αλλος οπως του καπνισει.Αφου την ιδια εικονα βλεπουνε με μενα εκει κολλαω ρε γαμωτο............

----------


## Lou!

τα νούμερα τα ανέφερα για να σου δείξω τη διαφορα μεταξύ αδιάφορης και άσχημης, πως δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα.

το \"μια χαρά\" θα το έβαζα πιο πάνω από το \"αδιάφορη\" και πιο κάτω από το \"θεά κουκλάρα\"

ας μην κολλήσουμε στα νούμερα, ξέχνα τα. ένα ατυχές παράδειγμα ήταν.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> lucifer παρε μια κλιμακα με αριστα το 10.Το μια χαρα το βαζεις στο 5?


στο 3,14
αλλα και αυτο δεν εχει βγει καταληκτικο νουμερο, ακομα το ψαχνουν....

:P

----------


## krino

αφρουλα ασε τις μεζουρες και επικεντρωσου στο θεμα σου που ειναι οι γονεις σου και ο στενος σου κυκλος.

Εχεις εμπεδωσει μεσα σου λαθος δεδομενα και πρεπει να το ξαναπας το πραγμα απο την αρχη.

----------


## afrula

Ο ψυχολογος με μπερδευει πολυ παντως.......και ειναι και καθηγητης.Μου ειπε ομως χεστους ολους και κοιταξε αυτους που συναναστρεφεσαι απλως κολλαω στις λεξεις...:mad:

----------


## afrula

Τι εννοεις Κρινο?

----------


## krino

εννοω οτι το προβλημα σου δεν ειναι αν εισαι θεα η πατσαβουρα και μην πιεζεις το μυαλο σου με τετοιες σκεψεις.

Συζητα αναλυτικα με τον ψυχ σου,
το κομματι που μεγαλωσες απο πιτσιρικα μεχρι προσφατα.

Καποιος σου εχει κανει μεγαλη ζημια και υποψιαζομαι οτι ειναι η μητερα σου η καποια αλλη γυναικα.

----------


## afrula

το βρηκες!!Συνεχεια με ελεγε πατσαβουρα της ελεγε ο κοσμος καλα μου ελεγε τα κακα, ειναι και μεγαλη σε ηλικια δεν ηξερε απο βαψιματα και εγω βαφομουν σα φαντασμα και ετσι μου λεγανε σχολια διαφορα ,ηταν αχαριστη εβγαλα 16 στις πανελληνιες με το καινουργιο τοτε συστημα και ουτε καν ασχοληθηκε τις πηγαινα 20αρια και μου λεγε θα τα κανεις κ...χαρτο .Μακαρι να ταν οι ιδιοι αλλα να χαν αλλο χαρακτηρα ποσο ζηλευω οταν βλεπω κορη και μαμα να τ λενε ,να περιποιειται η μια την αλλη ,να ψωνιζουν μαζι ,να πηγαινουν για καφε .Ολα τα εχω παθει απο τους γονεις μου .Ο πατερας μου ειναι το πιονακι της μαμας μου.Ελπιζω να βρω την ακρη ,τι να πω σας κουραζω κι εσας .Ευχαριστω που στε διπλα μου πολυ.:)

----------


## krino

προσεξε με,
το παραπανω μυνημα σου ειναι το πρωτο χρησιμο εδω και καιρο.
Το πιο σημαντικο θα ηταν να συζητησεις σε βαθος ολα αυτα που γραφεις,
μιας και εκει ειναι η ριζα του προβληματος....
(και οχι βεβαια αν εισαι ομορφη η ασχημη οκ???)



Οποτε λοιπον η πηγη των προβληματων σου ειναι η μητερα σου και πως μεγαλωσες μαζι της.
Ας αφησουμε τις καταρες και ας μεινουμε στο πως θα το δουλεψεις.
Τι σκεψεις εχεις για ολο αυτο?

----------


## afrula

βρε παιδια μπερδευτηκα παλι και δε μπορω να ξεκολλησω!!!Η ασχημια ειναι ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ???Σωστη ειμαι?:mad:Η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη αλλα η ασχημια ειναι αντικειμενικη .Ετσι δεν ειναι?:mad::mad:

----------


## keep_walking

Η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη οποτε και το αντιθετο της ειναι υποκειμενικο.

----------


## afrula

οποτε πως ξερω αν ειμαι ασχημη η οχι?Πραγματικα δεν ειμαι αρα αντικειμενικα δε λεγεται?Γιατι κολλησα ρε γαμωτο?δεν αντεχω αλλο!!!!!!!!βοηθεια

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αφρούλα και η Μόνικα Μπελούτσι να είσαι, αν δεν νιώθεις εσύ καλά, θα νιώθεις άσχημη.

----------


## γιώτα2

και εγώ θα σου πω οχι....ξέρω αντικειμενικά άσχημη γυναίκα και δεν το λέω εγώ αλλά είναι κοινή ομολογία.Είχε πείσει η μάνα λοιπόν τον γιό ότι η αδελφή του είναι πανέμορφη.(υπάρχει και άλλη κόρη που είναι καλυτερη εμφανισιακά αλλά η μάνα την είχε απορρίψει με όσα της είχε πεί ).ο γιόκας έλεγε η αδελφή μου είναι όμορφη....ήθελες να του πείς καλά βρε άνθρωπε στραβός είσαι;και επειδή τα ζητούσε ο οργανισμός του τα άκουσε σε κάποια φάση....για την ομορφιά της αδελφής...
Αντικειμενικά λοιπόν Αφρούλα είσαι μια χαριτωμένη κοπέλα και οι χαρακτηρισμοί των δικών σου σε έχουν κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι είσαι άσχημη.Τον καθρέφτη βρε Αφρούλα τι τον έχεις;

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω δεν θα το τοποθετουσα ετσι , ριζικη λυση ...δεν πρεπει να σε απασχολει.

Δηλαδη οχι οτι δεν με ενδιαφερει αλλα να αν και ειμαι ομορφος να και αν ειμαι ασχημος , δεν μου περναει ιδιαιτερα απο το μυαλο.

----------


## afrula

Γιωτα μου συμφωνω μαζι σου για το καθρεφτη και ειμαι ομορφη μια χαρα αλλα οι αλλοι λενε διαφορα στη πλειοψηφια ομως ολοι λενε μια χαρα.Αλλα δε γινεται η ασχημια ειναι αντικειμενικη τωρα αν μια ομορφη κοπελα τη λενε ασχημη εκει ειναι υποκειμενικο.Δικιο εχω? .Γιωτα εχω μπερδευτει παρα πολυ.Αντικειμενικα ασχημος ασχημη υπαρχει.Σωστη δεν ειμαι?

----------


## afrula

Η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη και μπορεις να πεις καποιον μια χαρα και μπαζο αλλα η αντικειμενικη πραγματικη ασχημια υπαρχει αλλα ευτυχως δεν την εχω εγω με το μυαλο που κουβαλαω δε θα μπορουσα να τη δεχτω αυτο εννοω.Επομενως ειναι αντικειμενικη η ασχημια.Σωστα?:mad:

----------


## krino

θα ξεμπερδευτεις μιας και εξω οταν σπασεις τα δεσμα που σου εχει βαλει η μητερα σου και αποκτησεις αυτοπεποιθηση με τον εαυτο σου.

Μεχρι τοτε θα συνεχιζεις αδιακοπα αυτες τις ερωτησεις.

----------


## afrula

βρε krino εχεις δικιο αλλα μεχρι τοτε τι κανω???Η ασχημια ειναι αντικειμενικη .Οταν εχεις καποια παραμορφωση,τεραστια μυτη,θεοχοντρος γενικα εννοω παραμορφωσεις οχι μικρες ατελειες που εχουμε ολοι.Σορρυ ρε κρινο αλλα εχω κολλησει ασχημα αυτη τη φορα δε μπορω να αναπνευσω απο το σκασιμο και αυτος ο ψυχολογος με μπερδευει γαμωτο........

----------


## afrula

Για πειτε τις γνωμες σας δικιο δεν εχω???βοηθηστε με να καταλαβω...

----------


## Lou!

afro,

τελικά, γιατί είναι τόσο σημαντική η ομορφιά για εσένα? τι πιστεύεις ότι θα συμβεί αν είσαι όμορφη? και τι πιστεύεις ότι θα συμβεί αν είσαι άσχημη?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη και μπορεις να πεις καποιον μια χαρα και μπαζο αλλα η αντικειμενικη πραγματικη ασχημια υπαρχει αλλα ευτυχως δεν την εχω εγω με το μυαλο που κουβαλαω δε θα μπορουσα να τη δεχτω αυτο εννοω.Επομενως ειναι αντικειμενικη η ασχημια.Σωστα?:mad:



σωστα,
αλλα σε ωφελει σε κατι αυτο?

----------


## keep_walking

> Originally posted by afrula
> Η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη και μπορεις να πεις καποιον μια χαρα και μπαζο αλλα η αντικειμενικη πραγματικη ασχημια υπαρχει αλλα ευτυχως δεν την εχω εγω με το μυαλο που κουβαλαω δε θα μπορουσα να τη δεχτω αυτο εννοω.Επομενως ειναι αντικειμενικη η ασχημια.Σωστα?:mad:


Η ομορφια ειναι υποκειμενικη απο την αποψη οτι οενας σε βλεπει ετσι , ο αλλος αλλιως , ειναι αντικειμενικη απο την αποψη οτι συνηθως υπαρχουν καποιοι που θεωρουνται πιο ομορφοι απο μεγαλη μεριδα ανθρωπων.
Επισης ειναι τεραστια αντικειμενικη αν εσυ τις δινεις τοσο μεγαλες διαστασεις και την σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια , ειναι αντικειμενικοτατη για σενα , τους αλλους δεν τους απασχολει σχεδον καθολου εως μετρια το θεμα αυτο δηλαδη εαν ειναι ομορφοι ή ασχημοι.

----------


## γιώτα2

Αφρούλα έχουμε κάνει τόσες αναφορές στην Βασιλειάδου που αντικειμενικά ήταν \"ασχημη\" γυναίκα και όμως χαιρόσουν να την βλέπεις στον ρόλο της.Κάποτε ρώτησαν τον άνδρα της για το θέμα αυτό και απάντησε ότι στα δικά του μάτια είναι όμορφη. Το θέμα είναι ότι η γυναίκα αυτή μετέτρεψε την εμφάνισή της σε προσόν.Βλέπεις ότι είσαι μια χαρά κοπέλα γιατί να σε πειράζει τι λένε οι άλλοι; και ποιοί άλλοι δεν καταλαβαίνω;η μητέρα σου;συγνώμη δηλαδή γιατί και εγώ έχω ακούσει μερικά κουλά απο πρόσωπα που θα έπρεπε πρώτα να σκέφτονται την εμφάνισή τους και μετά να μιλούν...και ναι με στενοχώρησε με πλήγωσε αλλά και με θύμωσε.....όμως έχω μάτια βλέπω...και λέω μακάρι να μου έμοιαζαν τόσο εξωτερικά όσο και εσωτερικά....ξεκόλα βρε Αφρούλα και βγε έξω να χαρείς τη ζωή...ο κόσμος δεν ασχολείται με την εμφάνισή σου...και εγώ θα ήθελα μερικούς πόντους ακόμη..θα με πουν κοντή..ε, σκασίλα μου λοιπόν.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> afro,
> 
> τελικά, γιατί είναι τόσο σημαντική η ομορφιά για εσένα? τι πιστεύεις ότι θα συμβεί αν είσαι όμορφη? και τι πιστεύεις ότι θα συμβεί αν είσαι άσχημη?



Έλα ντε!?

----------


## afrula

Τα ξερω ολα αυτα βρε παιδια αλλα ειναι αρρωστεια βασανιζομαι.:(:(Τωρα ηρθα απο το ψυχολογο και θελω να κλαψω.Δε παει αλλο.Δε με βοηθαει 3 φορες εχω παει.Μου εκανε στατιστικα οτι 80 τοις εκατο ειμαστε ολοι μια χαρα λεει ,10 τοις εκατο μπορει καποιος να μας βρισκει ασχημο και 10 τοις εκατο απολυτα ομορφο.Οκ συμφωνω αλλα μιλαει για τους αλλους εγω ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ????Τον ρωτησα και δε με βοηθησε.Μου λεει ολοι τον ευατο μας τον βλεπουμε στο καθρεφτη ομορφο μετα τον πιεσα μου λεει μια χαρα και πανω δε ξερω με μπερδευει παρα πολυ.Απο τη στιγμη που ξεκινησα εχω κλειστει πιο πολυ στο σπιτι!!!!!!!Και ειναι και καθηγητης!Τι να κανω ρε γαμωτο?:mad:

----------


## claire

αφρούλα, αυτός μάλλον δεν πρέπει να σου πει αν είσαι όμορφη ή άσχημη γιατί με αυτόν τον τρόπο θρέφει το προβλημά σου. 
πρέπει να πάψεις να κολάς σε αυτές τις σκέψεις και αυτό δεν θα γίνει με το να σου απαντάει κάθε φορά που θα ρωτάς αν είσαι όμορφη ή άσχημη.

----------


## afrula

οκ βρε claire μου αλλα με μπερδευει.Τελικα πως θα βλεπω εγω τον εαυτο μου μεσα απο το στατιστικο διαγραμμα?Τοτε σε ολους αυτο θα λεει!!!Το θεμα ειναι πως με βλεπω εγω και οι γυρω μου σωστα?Γιατι δε λεει να βλεπεις τον ευατο σου οπως τον βλεπεις εσυ και μονο??????Μονο ετσι ανακουφιζομαι.........:mad:

----------


## claire

εσύ βλέπεις τον εαυτό σου κάπως. όμως θα υπάρξουν και άνθρωποι που θα σε βλέπουν χειρότερη από ότι νομίζεις ότι είσαι, και άλλοι που θα σε βλέπουν καλύτερη. αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να μην κλονίζεται η δική σου εικόνα από την εικόνα των άλλων, να μην σε πιάνει δηλαδή πανικός αν κάποιος σου πει ότι σε βλέπει άσχημη.

η αλήθεια είναι ότι ποτέ δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ακριβώς πως μας βλέπουν οι άλλοι, αλλά σημασία έχει εσύ να πιστέυεις στον εαυτό σου και να μην κλονίζεσαι.

----------


## claire

afroula πάντως να ξέρεις όσο και να στενοχωριέσαι και να αγχώνεσαι η εμφάνιση σου δεν αλλάζει ( ή μάλλον αλλάζει, προς το χειρότερο)
οπότε έχεις δύο δρόμους, αποδέχεσαι τον εαυτό σου όπως και να έιναι και ζεις τη ζωή σου, χωρίς να σε νοιάζει τι σκέφτονται οι άλλοι για το πως δείχνεις
ή κάθεσαι και στενοχωριέσαι και μένεις κλεισμένη μέσα.

ποιο σενάριο σου φαίνεται καλύτερο?

εγώ νομίζω να συνεχίσεις την ψυχοθεραπεία σου, να βοηθήσεις τον άνθρωπο να κάνει τη δουλειά του, ίσως είναι νωρίς ακόμα για να νιώθεις πλήρως ξεμπερδεμένη.
και προσπάθησε όταν κολάς σε αυτά να κάνεις κάτι άλλο, πχ να πας γυμναστήριο, για έναν καφέ, να φτιάξεις ένα γλυκό κτλ κτλ

----------


## afrula

Το ξερω στεναχωριεμαι και γεμιζω σπυρακια,δε κανω μπανιο,κυκλοφορω με φορμες.Τι να πω??????Ντροπη μου ειμαι πολη ρηχη!Κρινο ωφελει οτι υπαρχει αντικειμενικη ασχημια γιατι δεν την εχω εγω δοξα το Θεο( γιατι ειπα οτι με το μυαλο που κουβαλαω θα χα αυτοκτονησει ),ωστε οταν με λενε ασχημη να καταλαβαινω οτι δεν εχω τιποτα απλως εχουν ψυχολογικα η ειναι μαλακες!!!:):):)

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Το ξερω στεναχωριεμαι και γεμιζω σπυρακια,δε κανω μπανιο,κυκλοφορω με φορμες.Τι να πω??????Ντροπη μου ειμαι πολη ρηχη!Κρινο ωφελει οτι υπαρχει αντικειμενικη ασχημια γιατι δεν την εχω εγω δοξα το Θεο γιατι ειπα οτι με το μυαλο που κουβαλαω θα χα αυτοκτονησει ,ωστε οταν με λενε ασχημη να καταλαβαινω οτι δεν εχω τιποτα *απλως εχουν ψυχολογικα η ειναι μαλακες!!!*:mad:



κοίτα, δεν ξέρω αν κι αυτός ο τρόπος σκέψης είναι σωστός. μπορεί σε κάποιον να μην αρέσεις αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι μαλάκας, ίσως απλά έχει διαφορετικό γούστο.

από την άλλη αν εννοείς ανθρώπους που σε προσβάλουν με άσχημο τρόπο για την εμφανισή σου, ε οκ ναι, αυτό είναι αγενές και δείχνει κόμπλεξ.

----------


## afrula

ξανακολλησα ........Για να πεις καποιον ομορφο η ασχημο η μετριο δε κοιτουμε το προσωπο?Λογικο δεν ειναι?Μιαμιση ωρα τη ξοδεψα βασανιζοντας με με αυτο.Εγω και πιστευω οι περισσοτεροι το προσωπο δε κοιτουμε?????:mad::mad::mad:

----------


## claire

δεν μπορείς να ασχοληθείς με κάτι άλλο? πχ. γιατί δεν βλέπεις μια σειρά στον υπολογιστή για να κρατας το μυαλό σου απασχολημένο?

ή να διαβάσεις κάτι? ή βγες μια βόλτα.

----------


## afrula

πως να βγω τωρα ?Ετσι?????Γαμωτο παντως το πρωτο πραγμα που κοιταμε το προσωπο δεν ειναι ?Οταν σας λενε ομορφο-η η ασχημο-η τι νομιζετε οτι βλεπουν?Και το σωμα να δει κανεις πρωτα μετα θα δει το προσωπο .Σωστα ????????:mad::mad:

----------


## krino

ακουσε αφρουλα,
για μια ακομα φορα θα σου πω οτι εχεις κακοποιηθει (ελπιζω να μην ειναι υπερβολικη η λεξη) καποτε στη ζωη σου,
για αυτο και εχεις φτασει εκει που εχεις φτασει.

Ασε το αν εισαι ασχημη η ομορφη και το τι λεει ο ενας και ο αλλος.
Φαντασου να ησουν σε καποια μικρη πολη και να το ειχαν παρει χαμπαρι οι αργοσχολοι μιας τετοιας πολης....
θα σου λεγανε τετοια μονο και μονο για να σπασει η ανια τους οχι γιατι εισαι ασχημη.


Ασχολησου με την κακοποιηση σου και τι θα κανεις για αυτο.
Βλεπω ομως οτι σε παρασερνει το κομματι που εχεις προβλημα και οχι να το λυσεις.
Ειναι φανερο οτι δεν εχεις καποιο ειδικο που να το συζητησεις μαζι του ειτε γιατι δεν θες ειτε γιατι δεν θελει αυτος.
Αλλαξε αυτη την σχεση για να βρεις καποτε λυση και ηρεμια στη ζωη σου.



Αυτα εχω να σου πω εγω,
και λυπαμαι αλλα σε ερωτησεις περι ασχημιας και ομορφιας εγω δεν προκειται να σου ξαναπαντησω,
γιατι ετσι πιστευω οτι δινω τροφη στο προβλημα σου και γινεσαι χειροτερα απο οτι καλυτερα.


Σου ευχομαι συντομα να αποκατασταθει η υγεια σου.

----------


## afrula

καλα τα λες αλλα πως ξεμπλεκω τζαμπα τα λεφτα σημερα που πηρε!!!!!!!

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> πως να βγω τωρα ?Ετσι?????Γαμωτο παντως το πρωτο πραγμα που κοιταμε το προσωπο δεν ειναι ?Οταν σας λενε ομορφο-η η ασχημο-η τι νομιζετε οτι βλεπουν?Και το σωμα να δει κανεις πρωτα μετα θα δει το προσωπο .Σωστα ????????:mad::mad:


τι εννοείς \"έτσι\"? κάνε βρε ένα μπανάκι, και μετά βγες μια βόλτα.

ή αν δεν θες, ασχολήσου με κάτι άλλο για να κρατας το μυαλό σου απασχολημένο.

----------


## afrula

δε ξερω θα προσπαθησω ουτε στον εχθρο μου τετοιο πραγμα!!!θα δω dvd grey\'ς anatomy.ουφ..................ευχαριστω παιδια πολυ.....:)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> καλα τα λες αλλα πως ξεμπλεκω τζαμπα τα λεφτα σημερα που πηρε!!!!!!!



με συγχωρεις αλλα απο οσα διαβαζω τοσο καιρο,
ο ειδικος που πηγαινεις δεν φαινεται να μπορεις να κανεις δουλεια μαζι του.
Δεν ξερω αν ειναι χασομερης η ειναι δικος σου λαθος.
Παντως δουλεια δεν κανετε.


Ειναι απαραδεκτο τοσο καιρο,
να εχεις θεματα να λυσεις και να μην εχετε κανει καποια βηματα.

Κανε κατι για αυτο αμεσα.

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> δε ξερω θα προσπαθησω ουτε στον εχθρο μου τετοιο πραγμα!!!θα δω dvd grey\'ς anatomy.ουφ..................ευχαριστω παιδια πολυ.....:)


μπράβο. προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις και να μην το σκέφτεσαι για κάποια ώρα. είναι καλό πρώτο βήμα για να μάθεις να χειρίζεσαι το σύμπτωμα.:)

----------


## afrula

krino 3 φορες εχω παει και μια για το ιστορικο.Με μπερδευει παρα πολυ........

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Με μπερδευει παρα πολυ........



αρα δεν κανει για σενα.
Τι αλλο θες να πουμε για αυτο?
Εκει πας για να ξεμπερδευτεις οχι για να μπερδευεσαι.
Αμα ειναι σε μπερδευω και εγω και μαλιστα δωρεαν.

:P

----------


## claire

εγώ θα πρότεινα να μην βγάζουμε βιαστικά συμπεράσματα για τον γιατρό της. 3 φορές όντως δεν είναι πολλές, δεν είναι αρκετές για να ξεμπερδευτείς...

----------


## krino

μα το θεμα δεν ειναι ποσες φορες πηγε,
αλλα το αν συζηταει για το θεμα της οποιας κακοποιησης εχει δεχτει.

Αν για αυτο δεν γινεται συζητηση και μια φορα ειναι παρα πολλες.

Φυσικα δεν ειμαι παρον στις συνεδριες για να ξερω τι λεγεται.
Εκει ομως καταληγω.

----------


## marian_m

> _Originally posted by krino_
> μα το θεμα δεν ειναι ποσες φορες πηγε,
> αλλα το αν συζηταει για το θεμα της οποιας κακοποιησης εχει δεχτει.
> 
> Αν για αυτο δεν γινεται συζητηση και μια φορα ειναι παρα πολλες.
> 
> Φυσικα δεν ειμαι παρον στις συνεδριες για να ξερω τι λεγεται.
> Εκει ομως καταληγω.


Θεωρώ πολύ επιπόλαιο, ως και επικίνδυνο, να βγάζουμε τόσο εύκολα συμπεράσματα για κάποιον θεραπευτή και για τη διαδικασία μιας ψυχοθεραπείας.
Όταν, ούτε τις γνώσεις έχουμε, ούτε παρόντες είμαστε.
Και μάλιστα, να τις διατυπώνουμε με τέτοια σιγουριά και σε ένα άτομο που φαίνεται να βασανίζεται αρκετά από τα προβλήματά του.
Λίγη σοβαρότητα και πάνω απ\' όλα ευαισθησία.
Από αυτά που γράφεις διαπιστώνω ότι είσαι επικίνδυνα άσχετος με το θέμα και καλό θα ήταν να σωπαίνεις.

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Γιωτα μου συμφωνω μαζι σου για το καθρεφτη και ειμαι ομορφη μια χαρα αλλα οι αλλοι λενε διαφορα στη πλειοψηφια ομως ολοι λενε μια χαρα.Αλλα δε γινεται η ασχημια ειναι αντικειμενικη τωρα αν μια ομορφη κοπελα τη λενε ασχημη εκει ειναι υποκειμενικο.Δικιο εχω? .Γιωτα εχω μπερδευτει παρα πολυ.Αντικειμενικα ασχημος ασχημη υπαρχει.Σωστη δεν ειμαι?


Βρε afrula τι λες!Ταχεις μπερδεμενα στο μυαλο σου!Ολοι κανουμε διαστρεβλωσεις νοητικες και η αρρωστια ειναι οταν αυτες οι ασημαντες ιδεες γινονται εμμονες και δεν μπορεις να ακουσεις κ να εμπιστευτεις καποιους που ταχουν ξεδιαλυνει πιο καλα στο μυαλο τους.Μη νομιζεις οτι εγω που σου λεω αυτα δεν εχω εμμονες η δεν εχω διαστρεβλομενες ιδεες που κανουν την συμπεριφορα μου απαραδεκτη.(ειμαι σαν αυτιστικο! δεν μιλαω! μονο σκεφτομαι κολλημενη στον καθρεπτη!)

Μπορω λοιπον να σου πω οτι ειναι ψεμα αυτο που λες!Υπαρχει και αντικειμενικη ομορφια και αντικειμενικη ασχημια(μονα λιζα-κουασιμοδος)
Εσυ μπορεις να μου πεις κατι για το δικο μου κολλημα?
Πιστευω οτι η μορφη,η εξωτερικη εμφανιση εχει πολλη μεγαλη σημασια και αντανακλα την ψυχη!Δηλ. ενας ομορφος ανθρωπος δεν μπορει να εχει ασχημη ψυχη!κ αρα στοχος ειναι να ειμαστε οσο γινεται πιο ομορφοι!και μετα θα ερθει και η εξελιξη της ψυχης .παρεπιπτοντως σου λεω οτι ειμαι πιο χαλια απο εσενα !

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by krino_
> θα ξεμπερδευτεις μιας και εξω οταν σπασεις τα δεσμα που σου εχει βαλει η μητερα σου και αποκτησεις αυτοπεποιθηση με τον εαυτο σου.
> 
> Μεχρι τοτε θα συνεχιζεις αδιακοπα αυτες τις ερωτησεις.


Αυτο συμβαινει με εμενα! Μεχει καπελωσει η μανα μου γιατι ειναι αντικειμενικα πολυ ομορφη !ειναι 50 και συγκρισημη με εικοσαρες!σενα μπαρ, μουλεγε οτι μια σαρανταρα ειναι ισον με δυο εικοσαρες!
Ομως η μαμα της Αφρρουλας νομιζω οτι ειναι μεγαλης ηληκιας!

----------


## katerinaki

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> οκ βρε claire μου αλλα με μπερδευει.Τελικα πως θα βλεπω εγω τον εαυτο μου μεσα απο το στατιστικο διαγραμμα?Τοτε σε ολους αυτο θα λεει!!!Το θεμα ειναι πως με βλεπω εγω και οι γυρω μου σωστα?Γιατι δε λεει να βλεπεις τον ευατο σου οπως τον βλεπεις εσυ και μονο??????Μονο ετσι ανακουφιζομαι.........:mad:



Παρα πολυ σωστο!Να βλεπεις τον εαυτο σου οπως εσυ τον βλεπεις στον καθρεπτη!Σου αρεσει το ειδωλο σου?εισαι ομορφη ! δεν σου αρεσει ?εισαι ασχημη!(γινομαι ομορφη προσπαθωντας,ποσες ασχημες με προσπαθεια κ μεθοδο δεν γινανε ομορφες!

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by krino_
> μα το θεμα δεν ειναι ποσες φορες πηγε,
> αλλα το αν συζηταει για το θεμα της οποιας κακοποιησης εχει δεχτει.
> 
> Αν για αυτο δεν γινεται συζητηση και μια φορα ειναι παρα πολλες.
> 
> Φυσικα δεν ειμαι παρον στις συνεδριες για να ξερω τι λεγεται.
> Εκει ομως καταληγω.


την αφρούλα την μπερδεύει σε σχέση με το θέμα του ψυχαναγκασμού της (αν είναι όμορφη, άσχημη κτλ κτλ) και θεωρώ καλό που την μπερδεύει, σημαίνει ότι δεν της δίνει τις απαντήσεις που θέλει επ\'αυτού, που θα έκαναν τα πράγματα χειρότερα. 

αν κάνει, θεραπεία για το άγχος και την εμμονή, δεν θα μιλήσουν για τις κακοποιήσεις του παρελθόντος, μιας και σκοπός είναι να χτυπηθούν τα συμπτώματα, να μάθει να τα χειρίζεται και να γίνει πιο λειτουργική. αμα γίνει αυτό πιστεύω πως πρέπει να αρχίσει να ψαχουλεύει το παρελθόν.

----------


## gamder11

ρε παιδια ενα πραγμα δεν καταλαβαινω..
η κοπελα υποφερει,εχει περασει πολλα και το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιος να την καθοδηγησει σωστα για τη θεραπεια της.το να απανταμε (και μη το παιρνεις προσωπικα αφρουλα) σε καθε εμμονη του καθενος μονο τη λυση δεν φερνει.Επισης οι συμβουλες μας, ειναι σωστες για εμας,σε καποιον αλλον μπορει να μη ταιριαζουν η να του κανουν κακο.Οταν ξεκινας μια θεραπεια και ειδικοτερα με ψυχολογο δεν πρεπει να συμβουλευεσαι και απο αλλου.Το οτι αφρουλα δεν νιωθεις καλυτερα με τον υπαρχων ψυχολογο πρεπει να το συζητησεις μαζι του και μονο..Και ειναι υποχρεωση του γιατι απλα τον πληρωνεις.
Επισης βλεπω οτι το φορουμ εχει γινει το δεκανικι σου και αυτο ειναι ανυσηχητικο.Τη λυση ουτε εγω θα στη δωσω ουτε κανενας παρα μονο σε συνεργασια με το γιατρο σου,
Εγω συμφωνω στη λογικη αυτου το φορουμ μονο και μονο για παρει καποιος 2-3-5 γνωμες αλλα μεχρι εκεί.Βλεπω αν δεν κανω λαθος οτι στηριζεσαι εδω.
Και στη τελικη δες και τα αποτελεσματα.Απο δω προσωρινα ανακουφιζεσαι.

Τελος να πω οτι επειδη το site και συγκεκριμενα το φορουμ δεν ειναι απλο,ειναι η ψυχικη υγεια του καθενος μας και ειναι το βασικοτερο,δεν υπαρχει σχεδον ποτε καποιος admin να επεμβει.

φιλικα,

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by marian_m_
> 
> 
> Θεωρώ πολύ επιπόλαιο, ως και επικίνδυνο, να βγάζουμε τόσο εύκολα συμπεράσματα για κάποιον θεραπευτή και για τη διαδικασία μιας ψυχοθεραπείας.
> 
> 
> μπορεις να θεωρεις επικινδυνο και επιπολαιο οτι σου κανει κεφι.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by gamder11_
> 
> η κοπελα υποφερει,εχει περασει πολλα και το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιος να την καθοδηγησει σωστα για τη θεραπεια της.το να απανταμε (και μη το παιρνεις προσωπικα αφρουλα) σε καθε εμμονη του καθενος μονο τη λυση δεν φερνει.Επισης οι συμβουλες μας, ειναι σωστες για εμας,σε καποιον αλλον μπορει να μη ταιριαζουν η να του κανουν κακο.Οταν ξεκινας μια θεραπεια και ειδικοτερα με ψυχολογο δεν πρεπει να συμβουλευεσαι και απο αλλου.Το οτι αφρουλα δεν νιωθεις καλυτερα με τον υπαρχων ψυχολογο πρεπει να το συζητησεις μαζι του και μονο..Και ειναι υποχρεωση του γιατι απλα τον πληρωνεις.
> Επισης βλεπω οτι το φορουμ εχει γινει το δεκανικι σου και αυτο ειναι ανυσηχητικο.Τη λυση ουτε εγω θα στη δωσω ουτε κανενας παρα μονο σε συνεργασια με το γιατρο σου,
> Εγω συμφωνω στη λογικη αυτου το φορουμ μονο και μονο για παρει καποιος 2-3-5 γνωμες αλλα μεχρι εκεί.Βλεπω αν δεν κανω λαθος οτι στηριζεσαι εδω.



εισαι μεσα 100% και ελπιζω να το καταλαβει και η ενδιαφερομενη που εχει το προβλημα.

----------


## afrula

πανω που ηθελα να σας πω για το ασπρο εμφανιστηκε παλι δε πειραζει.Παντως τα καταφερα ενα μηνα και ... ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ.Και σε οτι λετε δικιο εχετε αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη δε μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα οσο εξυπνος και να σαι.Μαλλον χαζη ειμαι δημιουργω και προβλημα σεσας.....:(

----------


## krino

κανεις ενα αγωνα δρομου μονη σου και ταλαιπωριεσαι χωρις να λυνεις το προβλημα.
Το να καταφερεις να μην ασχολεισαι ειναι ενα βημα προς τα εμπρος βεβαια,
αλλα ποσο μπορεις να το κρατησεις?
Και γιατι να το κρατας και να μην το λυσεις?

Σκεψου προς αυτη την κατευθυνση,
την κατευθυνση της λυσης.

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> πανω που ηθελα να σας πω για το ασπρο εμφανιστηκε παλι δε πειραζει.Παντως τα καταφερα ενα μηνα και ... ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ.Και σε οτι λετε δικιο εχετε αλλα εκεινη τη στιγμη δε μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα οσο εξυπνος και να σαι.Μαλλον χαζη ειμαι δημιουργω και προβλημα σεσας.....:(


δεν είσαι χαζή! έχεις ένα πρόβλημα, το παλεύεις. δεν είναι θέμα χαζομάρας πάντως!

----------


## Boltseed

Hello there^^

Ελπιζω να ειναι ολα καλα ^_^\\

Αν οχι ολα τουλαχιστον καποια απο ολα , κατι ειναι και αυτο, ε?

----------


## afrula

ημουν λιγο καλυτερα αλλα μολις βγηκα εξω ηρθαν παλι οι ιδεες.ΟΛΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ!!Οτι ειναι ασχημο ,αν και εγω το βλεπω μια χαρα οτι ειναι ασπρο σα βαμβακι.ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΑΣΠΡΟ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΛΕΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΜΠΛΕΞΩ!!!!!!:mad::mad:

----------


## afrula

τι νακανω???:(

----------


## krino

νομιζω εχεις παρει καμποσες απαντησεις στο τι να κανεις.

----------


## kyknos25

αφρουλα μου γεια σου!νομιζω οτι με ψυχοθεραπεια θα βελτιωθεις..
τελειως ειναι δυσκολο να το ξεπερασεις ειναι χρονια νοσος παρολαυτα θα ηρεμησεις κ θα δεις μεγαλη διαφορα.
απο δω δε μπορει να σε βοηθησει κανεις.πιστεψε με.λεγωντας σου θα γινει καλα κλπ δε σου εξασφαλιζουμε κατι..απλα ισως λιγο απαλυνουμε την εμμονη σου.
ειμαι ρεαλιστρια,δε μαρεσει να παραμυθιαζω κ να το παιζω πολυξερει.
παλιοτερα διαβασα οτι εκανες καποιες συνεδρειες αλλα λογω οικονομικου δε μπορεις συχνα..
μακαρι να μπορουσα να εκανα κατι..δυστυχως ειμαστε μακρια..
οτι χρειαστεις παντως ειμαι εδω!

----------


## afrula

Ναι αλλα ειναι εντονο ρε γαμωτο και με εμοδιζει στο να βγαινω.Θα δω αυριο τι θα κανω με το ψυχολογο.Το χα γενικα τελευταια αλλα τωρα εχει γινει συγκεκριμενα η εμμονη γυρω απο το προσωπο γαμωτο.Εκει που πηγα να νιωσω λιγο καλυτερα ................:(

----------


## afrula

Ευχαριστω kykno πολυ.Θα δω αυριο μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## kyknos25

ολα θα πανε καλα μην ανησυχεις.να χαλαρωσεις ειναι δυσκολο κ το καταλαβαινω απολυτα..
ο θεος να βαλει το χερι του κ να γινεις καλα τελειως καλα!

----------


## PETRAN

Συμφωνώ με τον/την κύκνο, αφρούλα.


Όμως νομίζω ότι ίσως σε βοηθήσει να κατανοήσεις και να δεχθείς την χειρότερη περίπτωση.


Γιατί τόσο πολύ φοβάσαι να είσαι άσπρη και άσχημη στο πρόσωπο? Ίσως αν με κάποιο τρόπο δεχόσουνα την χειρότερη περίπτωση, τους μεγαλύτερους σου φόβους και ανασφάλειες δηλαδή, να μην σου κολλούσε άλλο η αβεβαιότητα για το τι είσαι, αν δηλαδή είσαι όμορφη/μέτρια/άσχημη. Όλα αυτά ίσως χάσουν το νόημα τους, η έστω κάπως από την επιρροή τους πάνω σου, όταν νιώσεις ότι ναι, μπορεί να είσαι και άσχημη η/και κατασπρη, πιο άσπρη και από το βαμβάκι.

Καταρχάς το να είσαι κατασπρη-ακόμα και σαν φάντασμα-δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα και άσχημη, δεν ξέρω από που σου έχει κολλήσει αυτό. Ίσως κάποιος σε έχει προσβάλει? Αλλά και έτσι να είναι...

Σοβαρά, τι θα συνέβαινε αν όντως δεχόσουνα ότι μπορεί και να είσαι άσχημη η/και κάτασπρη? Θα πάθεις κάτι χειρότερο από αυτό που έχεις πάθει τώρα? Σίγουρα όχι. Ίσως και να νιώσεις λίγο πιο ανάλαφρη, πιος ξέρει. Πες το στον/στην ψυχολόγο σου αύριο. Πες του/της αν ίσως ήταν καλύτερα να δεχθείς και την χειρότερη περίπτωση και να δουλέψετε γύρω από αυτό. Απλά μια ιδέα, που μπορεί να φανεί αποτελεσματική, όσο τρομακτική και αν σου ακούγεται. Πες του να πάρετε και ένα καθρέφτη και να πεις μόνη σου είμαι άσπρη, κάτασπρη και πανάσχημη. Αυτή είμαι και με αγαπάω γι αυτό που είμαι, ότι και να είμαι. Ίσως να βοηθήσει.

Καλή τύχη αύριο :)

----------


## krino

ρε συ πετραν ανακυκλωνεις μια κουβεντα που και εσυ σιγουρα την εχεις ξανακανει,
βλεπεις κατι να βοηθαει ολη αυτη η φιλοσοφια, τι θα συνεβαινε αν εισαι κατασπρη?

Οχι τιποτα αλλο, εισαι και φτυχιουχος....

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ρε συ πετραν ανακυκλωνεις μια κουβεντα που και εσυ σιγουρα την εχεις ξανακανει,
> βλεπεις κατι να βοηθαει ολη αυτη η φιλοσοφια, τι θα συνεβαινε αν εισαι κατασπρη?
> 
> Οχι τιποτα αλλο, εισαι και φτυχιουχος....



_το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης_ 

Απλά όπως φαίνεται ίσως δεν το έχει κάνει συστηματικά με κάποιο ψυχολόγο.

----------


## krino

_το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης_ Εναμιση χρονο δεν βοηθησε, ποσα χρονια θελει δηλαδη?


Οχι ισως, σιγουρα δεν εχει κανει συστηματικη δουλεια με ψυχολογο.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> _το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης_ Εναμιση χρονο δεν βοηθησε, ποσα χρονια θελει δηλαδη?
> 
> 
> Οχι ισως, σιγουρα δεν εχει κανει συστηματικη δουλεια με ψυχολογο.



Γιατί ξέρεις εσύ τι έχει κάνει και τι όχι?

Η ξέρεις κάτι για την ψυχοθεραπεία και τους μηχανισμούς της κατάστασης της κοπέλας? Όχι, άν είναι να την αφήσουμε πάνω σου να εμπιστευτούμε τις επιστημονικές σου γνώσεις επι του θέματος να αρχίζεις να ποσταρεις χρώματα όπως περυσι ξέρω γω...

----------


## krino

_το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης_ αν θες να μαθεις τι εχει κανει, διαβασε τα ποστ στο θρεντ αυτο απο την αρχη,
τουλαχιστον αυτο εκανα εγω, και με βαση αυτου μιλαω.

Το να την αφησουμε πανω μου - σου - του, δεν το σχολιαζω,
Κανεις δεν ειναι τσουβαλι για να τον αφηνουμε καπου.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by krino_
> _το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης_ αν θες να μαθεις τι εχει κανει, διαβασε τα ποστ στο θρεντ αυτο απο την αρχη,
> τουλαχιστον αυτο εκανα εγω, και με βαση αυτου μιλαω.
> 
> Το να την αφησουμε πανω μου - σου - του, δεν το σχολιαζω,
> Κανεις δεν ειναι τσουβαλι για να τον αφηνουμε καπου.



Ε και τι νομίζεις ότι δεν τα έχω διαβάσει? Νομίζω ότι δεν έχει κάνει συστηματική δουλειά πάνω σε συγκεκριμένες τεχνικές. τι νομίζεις, ότι τα λέω έτσι?


Εσύ σταμάτα να είσαι βλάκας να συμβουλεύεις πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις πως λειτουργούν. Όπως και έκανες και ποσταρες χρώματα περυσι. Εσύ τι νομίζεις δηλαδή, ότι τώρα το λαμπρό μυαλό σου νομίζει ότι βρήκε την λύση επειδή μίλησε για την μητέρα της? Αφού δεν γνωρίζεις κάποια πράγματα απλά σταμάτα να μιλάς. Κάποιες φορές δεν είναι κακό.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> Αφού δεν γνωρίζεις κάποια πράγματα απλά σταμάτα να μιλάς.



οσο εχεις αυτο τον τονο,
μιλαω περισσοτερο,
δεν στο ειπανε ποτε αυτο στην σχολη που πηγες?

----------


## afrula

Eλα ρε krino kai Petran με στεναχωρειτε!!!Μη τσακωνεστε,please....ειμαι που ειμαι σκατα ......

----------


## afrula

Αυριο θα δω τι θα μου πει.......Αχ μακαρι να φυγω ανακουφισμενη.....:(

----------


## krino

ε οκ, και οι εξυπναδες εχουν ενα οριο.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> _το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης_ αν θες να μαθεις τι εχει κανει, διαβασε τα ποστ στο θρεντ αυτο απο την αρχη,
> τουλαχιστον αυτο εκανα εγω, και με βαση αυτου μιλαω.
> 
> ...




Αχααααααααααα! Όχι Πετράν, απλά μετά απο κάποια χιλιάδες μερόνυχτα σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας, μπορούν και οι ηλίθιοι να νιώθουν ψυχολόγοι.
_το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης_

----------


## Boltseed

it begins...

:S

----------


## afrula

ρε παιδια απο κει που ξεκινησαν ολα ειναι στο οτι οταν ειμαι εξω αλλα και στο σπιτι αλλα κυριως εξω γιατι αγχωνομαι μαλλον ειναι στο οτι δε ξερω πως ειναι το προσωπο μου.Εσεις ξερετε?????Μηπως ειναι αποπροσωποιηση η λεω βλακειες ?Ημουν λιγο καλυτερα πηγα και για καφε ,πηγα και για ψωνια αλλα παρα πολυ αγχος!!!!!!!!Τωρα θα μουν καλα αλλα αυτο με το να μη ξερω πως ειμαι στο κοσμο αλλα ακομα και μονη μου με σκοτωνει..............:mad::mad::(

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> ρε παιδια απο κει που ξεκινησαν ολα ειναι στο οτι οταν ειμαι εξω αλλα και στο σπιτι αλλα κυριως εξω γιατι αγχωνομαι μαλλον ειναι στο οτι δε ξερω πως ειναι το προσωπο μου.Εσεις ξερετε?????Μηπως ειναι αποπροσωποιηση η λεω βλακειες ?Ημουν λιγο καλυτερα πηγα και για καφε ,πηγα και για ψωνια αλλα παρα πολυ αγχος!!!!!!!!Τωρα θα μουν καλα αλλα αυτο με το να μη ξερω πως ειμαι στο κοσμο αλλα ακομα και μονη μου με σκοτωνει..............:mad::mad::(




Όχι δεν είναι αποπροσωποίηση, αλλά μην του δείνεις σημασία και θα μειωθεί. \"Δεν μπορεί να σε σκοτώνει\" ένα κόλλημα στο μυαλό. Είναι απλά μια σκέψη.

----------


## afrula

Δηλαδη ολοι σας ξερετε πως ειστε?Εγω δυστυχως του εδωσα σημασια και υποτροπιασα πολυ.Μου ηρθαν σκεψεις δε μπορειτε να φανταστειτε.Ρωτησα το αγορι μου και μου απαντησε οτι δε ξερει καθολου.Και ανακουφιστηκα λεω αλλος ενας τρελλος.:)εσεις ???????????ξερετε?????

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lucifer_
> όχι δεν ξέρω και δεν με απασχολεί. άλλη μια τρελή!


δεν το μαζευεις λιγακι το σχολιακι σου,φωστηρα?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Δηλαδη ολοι σας ξερετε πως ειστε?Εγω δυστυχως του εδωσα σημασια και υποτροπιασα πολυ.Μου ηρθαν σκεψεις δε μπορειτε να φανταστειτε.Ρωτησα το αγορι μου και μου απαντησε οτι δε ξερει καθολου.Και ανακουφιστηκα λεω αλλος ενας τρελλος.:)εσεις ???????????ξερετε?????


οχι, δεν ξερουμε.
κανενας δεν ξερει πως ειναι.
υποθετει οτι θα ειναι οπως την τελευταια φορα που κοιταχτηκε στον καθρεφτη.
κι αυτο μπορει να μην ισχυει καν
ποσες φορες δεν κοιταχτηκες στον καθρεφτη κι ανακαλυψες οτι δεν εισαι οπως θυμοσουν αλλα δειχνεις ειτε πιο κουρασμενη, ειτε πιο λαμπερη, ειτε εχει μουτζουρωθει καπου το μακιγιαζ σου κλπ?
φυσικα ,βασει πιθανοτητων, ειναι απιθανο να εισαι σαν τον γειτονα σου κι οχι σαν την αφρουλα που ειδες τελευταια φορα στον καθρεφτη, αλλαΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ πως εισαι καθε στιγμη, δεν μπορεις να το ξερεις αν δεν κοιταχτεις σε καθρεφτη, μονο να το υποθετεις

----------


## afrula

αχ μπραβο βρε remedy αυτο εννοω αλλα οταν αγχωνομαι μαλλον παραγινεται το κακο....:)

----------


## afrula

Κατι αλλο ειδικα προς τα κοριτσια απευθυνομαι δεν εχω περιοδο εδω και 2 χρονια περιπου.Τι να κανω ?Μηπως φταιει και αυτο και χειροτερευει τη κατασταση μου?Φοβαμαι να παρω αντισυλλυπτικα μη βγαλω σπυρακια,μην εχω περισσοτερα νευρα γιατι ετσι ακουω.Για πειτε μου τις εμπειριες κοριτσια,σας παρακαλω!!!:mad:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Κατι αλλο ειδικα προς τα κοριτσια απευθυνομαι δεν εχω περιοδο εδω και 2 χρονια περιπου.Τι να κανω ?Μηπως φταιει και αυτο και χειροτερευει τη κατασταση μου?Φοβαμαι να παρω αντισυλλυπτικα μη βγαλω σπυρακια,μην εχω περισσοτερα νευρα γιατι ετσι ακουω.Για πειτε μου τις εμπειριες κοριτσια,σας παρακαλω!!!:mad:



Τιιιιιιιι?
Πηγες στον γυναικολογο σου?
Επαιρνα για χρονια αντισυλληπτικά,τιποτα απο αυτα που λες δεν ειχα παθει.

Τωρα για το προσωπο,και εγω δεν ξερω πως ειμαι καθε στιγμη ,καθε λεπτο.
Μια εικονα σου θα εχεις οπως ηταν την τελευται φορα που κοιταχτηκες στον καθρεφτη.
Βρε αυτο που σου συμβαινει ειναι φυσιολογικό..ολοι το εχουμε,ΟΛΟΙ.

----------


## Analytis

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Κατι αλλο ειδικα προς τα κοριτσια απευθυνομαι δεν εχω περιοδο εδω και 2 χρονια περιπου.Τι να κανω ?Μηπως φταιει και αυτο και χειροτερευει τη κατασταση μου?Φοβαμαι να παρω αντισυλλυπτικα μη βγαλω σπυρακια,μην εχω περισσοτερα νευρα γιατι ετσι ακουω.Για πειτε μου τις εμπειριες κοριτσια,σας παρακαλω!!!:mad:


Θα έλεγα να κάνεις έναν ορμονολογικό έλεγχο (που καλό είναι να σου τον ορίσει ο Γυναικολόγος σου). 

Πάντως κι οι ψυχικές καταστάσεις μπορεί να επηρεάσουν σημαντικά τις λειτουργίες των ενδοκρινών -&gt; έμμηνος ρύση κ λπ. (δεν ξέρω - παίζουν κάποια φάρμακα?)

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Ετσι ειναι.
Για να μην εχεις περιοδο,επιβαλλεται ορμονολογικος ελεγχος.
Στην 3η και την 21η μερα θα πας σε μικροβιολογο και θα κανεις ελεγχο για συγκεκριμενες ορμονες,που θα σου εχει γραψει ο γιατρός σου.
Στην αρχη ,θα σου δωσει πριμολουτ,για να σου ερθει η περιοδος και μετα θα κάνεις μια θεραπεια με αντισυλληπτικα για να ρυθμιστει ο κυκλος σου.Οχι μονο σπυρακια δεν θα βγαλεις αλλα θα κανεις μια επιδερμιδα βιλουδο!!!!Ουτε νευρα ουτε τιποτα.
Ειναι πολυ πιθανο να τα τραβας ολα αυτα λογω περιοδου.Να πεις στο γιατρο σου τι αλλα φαρμακα παιρνεις για να σου δωσει το καταλληλο αντισυλληπτικό.

Και εγω ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα λογω εντατικής ασκησης και το αντιμετωπισα ετσι..
με οδηγίες γιατρου φυσικα.

----------


## afrula

Στο ι.κ.α. φοβαμαι να παω γιατι δε σε κοιτανε και μπορει να μου δωσουν βαρια αντισυλληπτικα.Εσεις ποια παιρνετε?Εγω εχω ακουσει για τα gynofen και τα yasmin.Το χω πει στο ψυχιατρο μου δεν εχω περιοδο και μου λεει δε πειραζει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Στο ι.κ.α. φοβαμαι να παω γιατι δε σε κοιτανε και μπορει να μου δωσουν βαρια αντισυλληπτικα.Εσεις ποια παιρνετε?Εγω εχω ακουσει για τα gynofen και τα yasmin.Το χω πει στο ψυχιατρο μου δεν εχω περιοδο και μου λεει δε πειραζει.


Ωραιος ο γιατρός.........:)
Αφρούλα, πάνε σε έναν ιδιωτικό γυναικολόγο, θα σου κάνει τις κατάλληλες εξετάσεις και θα σου δώσει τα αντισυληπτικά που κάνουν για σένα.
Εγώ έπαιρνα πέντε χρόνια και ούτε σπυριά έβγαλα ούτε πάχυνα. Χώρια που μου έφτιαξε τον κύκλο μου και είναι ρολόι.
Δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις πόσο σε επιβαρύνει το να μην έχεις περίοδο. Μίλα με ένα γιατρό.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Μην πας στο Ικα.
Πηγαινε στα Δημοτικα Ιατρεια.Σιγουρα στην περιοχη σου υπαρχει ενα.
Κανεις και τεστ παπ εκει και δεν πληρωνεις τιποτα.
Το οτι δεν εχεις περιοδο τοσο καιρο πρεπει να το συζητησεις με γυναικολογο αφου του πεις οτι παιρνεις και αλλα φάρμακα.
Και εγω τα gynofen 35 ,επαιρνα απλα δεν πρεπει να καπνιζεις.Θα στα πει ο ΓΥΝΑΙΚΟΛΟΓΟΣ.
Για να παρεις αντισυλληπτικα ομως ,πρεπει να σου ερθει περιοδος...και για σου ερθει περιοδος πρεπει να δεις ΓΥΝΑΙΚΟΛΟΓΟ.
Οκ?

----------


## γιώτα2

Αφρούλα η κόρη μου την περίοδο που πέρασε κατάθλιψη και πήρε αγωγή για 6 μήνες με λαντός, είχε και ενα πρόβλημα σοβαρής τριχότπωσης που δεν μπορούσε να σταματήσει παρά μόνο με αντισυληπτικά.Πήρε για 4-5 χρόνια τα zynofen που είναι τα πιο δυνατά απο όλα.Δεν υπήρξε κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα για να μην σου πω ότι για κάποιους μήνες το ενισχύσαμε ακόμη με επι πλέον αντιανδρογόνα.Τα αντισυλιπτικά τα χορηγούν για σοβαρές μορφές ακμής οπότε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγάλεις σπυράκια.Επίσης τα χορηγούν για να επανέλθει η περίοδος.Μια ανηψιά μου τα πίνει πολλά χρόνια για τον λόγο αυτό.Είναι δυνατόν να μην αισθάνεσαι άσχημα αφου ο οργανισμός δεν εκτονώνεται;ορμονικές ανωμαλίες δεν είναι αυτά;αύριο κιόλας πήγαινε σε έναν καλό γυναικολόγο να σου ρυθμίσει αυτό το θέμα και να μην έχεις καμμιά φοβία για τα αντισυλιπτικά..ειδικά το yasmin είναι το πιο ελαφρύ.Υπάρχει μεγάλη παραπληροφόρηση σχετικά με αυτά τα χάπια και το λέω γιατί το έχω ψάξει τόσο πολύ και έχω πάει σε πολλούς γιατρούς, γυναικολόγους δερματολόγους και ενδοκρινόγους προκειμένου να δώσω στο παιδί μου τα αντισυλιπτικά.Φυσικά πρώτα απο όλα θα πρέπει να κάνεις έναν καλό ορμονολογικό έλεγχο αλλά αυτά θα στα πεί και ο γιατρός σου.

----------


## afrula

Ευχαριστω κοριτσια αυριο θα παω.Και εγω αυτο πιστευω ειναι δυνατον να μην εκτονωνεται ο οργανισμος με την περιοδο?Γιαυτο εχω πρηστει και εχω κατακρατηση.Απορω ομως με τον γιατρο μου!!!

----------


## claire

με τα αντισυλληπτικα δεν βγάζεις σπυράκια. ίσα ίσα το αντίθετο συμβαίνει συνήθως.

πάντως ρε συ αφρούλα αυτό που βλέπω από τα μνμ σου είναι ότι πολλές φορές αδυνατείς να δεις την γενικότερη εικόνα.

πχ. τώρα δεν θες να πάρεις αντισυλληπτικά που θα σου ρυθμίσουν την περίοδο (σημαντικό) για να μην βγάλεις λίγα σπυράκια (ασήμαντο).

----------


## afrula

βρε παιδια με το abilify νιωθω χαμενη,κοκκινιζω,ιδρωνω,με αλωσε η κοινωνικη φοβια .Το χει παρει κανεις ?δε μπορω να σηκωσω ενα ποτηρι.:(:(

----------


## elis

το abilify και μενα μου μεγαλωσε την κοινωνικη φοβια και μπορει να ιδρωνα και παραπανω δεν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## afrula

Και εμενα μου τη μεγαλωσε μεχρι που δε βγαινω εξω!!!Και φοβαμαι να παρω το γιατρο γιατι τον πηρα χθες.Pad εσυ οταν μεγαλωσε η κοινωνικη φοβια τι εκανες?Το εκοψες?Και μετα το ξεπερασες?Φοβαμαι μη μου μεινει...Αμαν αυτα τα χαπια!!Ελεος πια.

----------


## afrula

To εκοψα μονη μου αποψε γιατι η κατασταση ξεφυγε.Εχω τρομο εξω !!! μηπως επαιξε ρολο και οτι εκοψα το nozinan ?Επαιρνα μισο καθε βραδυ για να κοιμαμαι.Αυτο μου ειπε ο γιατρος να το κοψω.Λεω δεν ειναι τιποτα βγες αλλα κατι με τρομαζει με τραβαει σπιτι σε βαθμο που εχω τρομοκρατηθει.:o:(:(

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> To εκοψα μονη μου αποψε γιατι η κατασταση ξεφυγε.Εχω τρομο εξω !!! μηπως επαιξε ρολο και οτι εκοψα το nozinan ?Επαιρνα μισο καθε βραδυ για να κοιμαμαι.Αυτο μου ειπε ο γιατρος να το κοψω.Λεω δεν ειναι τιποτα βγες αλλα κατι με τρομαζει με τραβαει σπιτι σε βαθμο που εχω τρομοκρατηθει.:o:(:(



Πάρε θάρος και βγες έξω με τσαμπουκά χωρίς να το σκέφτεσαι πολύ και ότι γίνει, έγινε! Ποιο είναι το χειρότερο που μπορεί να πάθεις έξω? (Εκτός από τις...molotov!?) Αν πάθεις καμια κρίση η σου έρθει κανας μεγάλος φόβος μην γυρίσεις πίσω αλλά μείνε εκεί που είσαι και υπέμεινε το! Μάλλον έχεις αρκετά υπερβολικές αγχωτικές αντιδράσεις στις ίδιες σου τις σκέψεις και εμπειρίες σου και πρέπει να αποδυναμώσεις και για να τις αποδυναμώσεις πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσεις τους φόβους σου και τα άγχη σου. Να τα υπομείνεις να τα επεξεργαστείς, να κατανοήσεις στο \"πετσί τους\" ότι δεν ισχύουν και ότι δεν θα πάθεις κάτι. Γι αυτό βέβαια σου έχουμε πει και για ψυχοθεραπεία.

Το nozinan είναι \"φάρμακο-μπόμπα\" αλλά υποτίθεται ότι είναι ηρεμιστικό. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να σε χαλαρώνει, δεν νομίζω να έχει καμια σχέση. Απλά είναι ακόμα ένα σου κολληματάκι :P

----------


## elis

εγω οταν επαιρνα abilify ημουν στρατο ουτε γιατρο να δω να του πω τιποτα μπορουσα γιατι αν το κανα μεσα στο στρατο δεν θα υπηρετουσα και τι θα λεγα στουσ γνωστουσ ουτε κανεναν να πω τον πονο μου ειχα εκατσα εφαγα το αγγουρι αν το καλοσκεφτεισ δεν ειναι τιποτα μιλασ αγχωμενα σε ολουσ και κανενασ πιστεψε με δεν ασχολειται ακομα και στο στρατο που φοβουνται μην παθεισ κατι κι εχουν ευθυνη πηγαν να με βγαλουν αοπλο λογω αγχουσ αλλα συννενοηθηκα με το γιατρο και βγηκα ενοπλοσ απλα καπου εγραφε οτι εχω αγχοσ καλο ειναι παντωσ να μην παιζεισ με τη δοση σου γιατι τα αντιψυχωτικα ειναι πολυ ισχυρα φαρμακα και δεν ειναι για να παιζουμε τωρα που παιρνω μικρη δοση αντιψυχωτικου ειμαι σχεδον στα κανονικα μου επιπεδα κοινωνικησ φοβιασ

----------


## afrula

PETRAN δε μπορω να βγω αληθεια!!!Εν τω μεταξυ η οραση μου ειναι χαλια δε μπορω να δω την ημερα ,κοκκινιζω και μεκανε να τρεμω να φγω απο το σπιτι.Πηγα ως το περιπτερο και ετρεμα!!!!!Με κατεστρεψε ο γιατρος!!!!!!!!!!!:(:(:(Δεν αντεχω με τιποτα δε ξερω τι θα κανω .Παιδια δεν εχω ξανανιωσει ετσι και του το λεγα του βλακα του γιατρου μου .Επρεπε να γινει το μπαμ!!!!!!:(:(:(:(:( Το abilify με κατεστρεψε και αυτος που το παιζει γιατρος!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elis

ηρεμησε και εγω τα χω περασει αυτα μολισ κοψεισ το φαρμακο ισιωνεισ αλλα μην το κοψεισ μονη σου

----------


## afrula

το κοψα μονη μου χθες.Δε μπορουσα να το αντεξω.Εσυ τι χαπια παιρνεις τωρα?Δε μπορω να ηρεμησω με τιποτα ειμαι σαν τρελλη κατακοκκινη και δε ξερω τι κανω.....

----------


## elis

geodon σε μικρεσ δοσεισ δεν επηρεαζει καθολου σχεδον χαλαρωσε σιγουρα θα φυγουν ολα αυτα και σκεψου οτι υπαρχουν κι αλλα φαρμακα που μπορει να σου κανουν καλυτερα

----------


## afrula

Μακαρι να μην ειχα γεννηθει ?Τι εχω κανει τι????????

----------


## afrula

Νομιζω οτι θα μαι ετσι παντοτε και μου ρχεται να πεσω απο το μπαλκονι που καθομαι εδω!!!Ο γιατρος ευθυνεται για ολα!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elis

χαλαρωσε ηρεμησε θα φυγουν ολα κι ο γιατροσ που να ξερει οτι δεν σου κανει το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο

----------


## afrula

Του το λεγα τον επαιρνα τηλεφωνο δηλαδη επρεπε να γινει αυτο?????ελεος βρε pad!!!:(

----------


## elis

ξεχνα το ολα θα φτιαξουν αφου τα εκοψεσ τα φαρμακα μην ανυσηχεισ

----------


## afrula

μακαρι........:(:(:(

----------


## elis

παιρνει 2-3 μερεσ να καθαρισει ο οργανισμοσ απο το φαρμακο αντε καμια βδομαδα και μετα θα εισαι οπωσ εχεισ συνιθισει τον εαυτο σου

----------


## PETRAN

Βρε αφρούλα, μην κάνεις έτσι. Κάθε φορά τα ίδια κάνεις σαν να παθαίνεις ιστερία και να είσαι εκτός εαυτού? Την μία σε κατέστρεψε ο ένας στην ψυχιατρική κλινική, την άλλη ο άλλος που σου έδωσε abilify... Δηλαδή κάτσε κοτζαμ κοπέλα θέλει και λίγο διαχείριση των συναισθημάτων, λίγη δύναμη. Μου φαίνεται ότι ότι και αν σου λέμε είναι σαν να τα λέμε στου κουφού την πόρτα. Κάθε φορά θα βγαίνεις έτσι εκτός εαυτού? Κερδίζεις κάτι δηλαδή από όλο αυτό? Εντάξει και άλλοι άνθρωποι περνάνε δύσκολα και εδώ υπάρχουν παιδιά που έχουν περάσει και από εξαρτήσεις και από ψυχώσεις δεν κάνουν έτσι. Το παλεύουν όλοι όσο μπορούνε. Πήγαινε σε ένα ψυχολόγο που να είναι καλός να σε αναλάβει και προσπάθησε να έχεις λίγο αυτοέλεγχο. Η συμπεριφορά σου μου θυμίζει παιδάκι που κάθε φορά που του τυχαίνει το κακό ουρλιάζει και οδύρεται και θέλει να γίνει κάτι εδώ και τώρα. Ε τι να κάνουμε δεν είναι έτσι η ζωή.

----------


## Ακροβατης

Aφρουλα εχει δικιο ο πετραν κανε κατι και εσυ ρε κοριτσι μου:)
δεν αλλαζουν ως δια μαγειας οι καταστασεις αν δεν αλαξουμε εμεις τον τροπο αντιμετωπισης τους.
εσυ ολοενα δινεις &lt;&lt;σφαλιαρες στον εαυτο σου,σαν να μη σε νοιαζει να αλλαξεις..
κανε κατι για αυτο στο χερι σου ειναι,παλεψε το,αντιμετωπισε τα αρνητικα σου συναισθηματα ως ενα σκαλοπατι για να πατησεις στα ποδια σου,εξοικειωσου με αυτα ,μονο ετσι θα τα νικησεις. ανεβα,η ζωη ειναι μπροστα σου βαλε και εσυ το χερακι σου για την χαρεις οπως πρεπει,

----------


## afrula

Eχετε δικιο αλλα αν τα φαρμακα σε εχουν στο κοσμο το δικο σου ,πως θα προχωρησεις?Θα παω αυριο επειγον στο γιατρο και μακαρι ο Θεος να με βοηθησει να φυγει η κοινωνικη φοβια.Εν τω μεταξυ οι ιδεες εχουν αυξηθει.Μα κανενα φαρμακο δε μου ταιριαζει καταραμενη ειμαι??Εναμιση χρονο συνεχεια αλλαζω φαρμακα αλλα τωρα νιωθω τελειως χαλια.Δε πειραζει εσεις που ειστε καλα βγειτε εξω και διασκεδαστε και για μενα.Μη χανετε λεπτο απο τη ζωη.Εγω δε ξερω αν θα βγω ποτε και αν βγω θα μαι σα κοτουλα!!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Eχετε δικιο αλλα αν τα φαρμακα σε εχουν στο κοσμο το δικο σου ,πως θα προχωρησεις?Θα παω αυριο επειγον στο γιατρο και μακαρι ο Θεος να με βοηθησει να φυγει η κοινωνικη φοβια.Εν τω μεταξυ οι ιδεες εχουν αυξηθει.Μα κανενα φαρμακο δε μου ταιριαζει καταραμενη ειμαι??Εναμιση χρονο συνεχεια αλλαζω φαρμακα αλλα τωρα νιωθω τελειως χαλια.Δε πειραζει εσεις που ειστε καλα βγειτε εξω και διασκεδαστε και για μενα.Μη χανετε λεπτο απο τη ζωη.Εγω δε ξερω αν θα βγω ποτε και αν βγω θα μαι σα κοτουλα!!




Πρώτον, αυτά τα φάρμακα θέλουν πολύ χρόνο για να δει κάποιος αν τελικά έχουν αποτέλεσμα. Στους πιο πολλούς φέρνουν τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα εώς και τον πρώτο μήνα (π.χ. αν έχεις άγχος, τότε θα έχεις πιο πολύ άγχος, αν έχεις ψυχαναγκασμούς, τότε ίσως να τους έχεις σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό κλπ.) και κανονικά πρέπει κάποιος να τα παίρνει εως και 2 ολόκληρους μήνες για να δει αν τελικά κάνουν κάτι. Δεν είναι ότι θα πάρεις κάτι μια εβδομάδα και επειδή δεν θα σε κάνει αμέσως καλύτερα τότε ήρθε η καταστροφή του κόσμου.

Δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ φάρμακο από αυτά (εκτός από τα ηρεμιστικά αλλά δεν θέλεις να μπλέξεις με αυτά) που να το πάρεις και να σε κάνει καλά αμέσως η μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα. Θέλουν υπομονή.


Δεύτερον, μην περιμένεις από τα φάρμακα και μόνο. Πρέπει να κάνεις και εσύ αγώνα ρε αφρούλα. Μην περιμένεις από τα φάρμακα να νιώσεις πρώτα εντελώς καλά και μετά να βγαίνεις έξω. Η από τα φάρμακα και μόνο να μην έχεις τέτοια κολλήματα καθόλου. Θέλει να κάνεις και τις κατάλληλες ενέργεις, να προσπαθείς και εσύ. Δεν βοηθάει να κάθεσαι όλη την μέρα μέσα στο σπίτι με τους γονείς σου και να δίνεις σημασία σε κάθε αγχωτική σκέψη και να περιμένεις για θαύματα από τον θεό και να στενοχωριέσαι που εσύ δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πράγματα που οι άλλοι κάνουν. Όσο θα το κάνεις αυτό δεν πρόκειται να δεις τεράστιες βελτιώσεις. Τα φάρμακα ίσως να σε βοηθήσουν να μην αισθάνεσαι τόσο ένταση και κολλήματα αλλά δεν θα σου φέρουν το κάλλιστο αποτέλεσμα έτσι τσακ-μπαμ με την μία και μέτά όλα τέλεια. 


Όσα φάρμακα και αν πάρεις, αν κάθεσαι σπίτι και ανακυκλώνεις τις ίδιες σκέψεις και συνήθειες μέρα με την μέρα, θα παραμένει να σου φαίνεται δύσκολο. Γιατί είναι φαύλος κύκλος, εσύ έχεις αυτά τα κολλήματα και φοβάσαι να βγεις έξω οπότε μένεις σπίτι και όσο μένεις σπίτι και κάνεις τα ίδια και τα ίδια τόσο και αυτός ο τρόπος ζωής σου διατηρεί τα προβληματικά κολλήματα και τις προβληματικές συνήθειες. Αν δεν δρατηριοποιηθείς, δεν το πολεμήσεις όλο αυτό, δεν γνωρίσεις και άλλες εμπειρίες έστω με το ζόρι, πως θα αρχίσεις να ξεκολλάς από όλα αυτά? 

Αν δεν δώσεις τροφή στο μυαλό σου πως θα βρει κάτι άλλο να επεξεργατεί εκτός από τα κολλήματα σου που σου έχουν γίνει συνήθεια και είναι αυτόματα πλεον? Αν δεν προσπαθήσεις να καταπολεμήσεις τις αγχωτικές σου σκέψεις πως θα αποδυναμώσεις τις υπερβολικές σου αγχωτικές αντιδράσεις? Θέλει ενέργειες, να σφίξεις τα δόντια και να προσπαθήσεις όχι να κάθεσαι και να εύχεσαι για θαύματα από τα φάρμακα και από τον θεό. 


Προσπαθούμε να σου πούμε πράγματα και εμείς αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται πως το μόνο που κάνεις είναι πως κάθε φορά που σε πιάνουν αυτά ποστάρεις τα \"ββοηηθειααα!!!!!!!επέστρεψα ανν!!!!!!\" και \"ααααχχ να τααα παααλιιιιιι!!!!!!!\" εε τι δηλαδή λες να αλλάξει κάτι αν δεν κάνεις εσύ η ίδια κάποιες δραστικές αλλαγές? Αν δεν προσπαθήσεις πάλι εδώ θα είσαι να φωνάζεις και να οδύρεσαι για κάθε φορά που σε πιανουν. 


Λες ότι έχεις φίλο, άμα έχετε καλλή σχέση εξήγησε του την κατάσταση, πες του να σε βοηθήσει λίγο, να βγείτε μαζί καμια βόλτα να σου κρατάει το χέρι να σου πει λίγα λόγια υποστήριξης. Να σε βοηθήσει λίγο και αυτός στην προσπάθεια σου να βγαίνεις έξω. Πες το σε καμια κολλητή σου που να την εμπιστεύεσαι (αν υπάρχει) να σε βοηθήσει λίγο και αυτή. Προσπάθησε λίγο και παράλληλα ψάξε για έναν καλό ψυχολόγο να κάνεις την ριμάδα την ψυχοθεραπεία που λες τόσο καιρό!


Τώρα αν δεν σε βοηθάει το φάρμακο που παίρνεις για 1-2 μήνες, ε άλλαξε το και δοκίμασε την τύχη σου με άλλο. Και οι ψυχίατροι άνθρωποι είναι, φάρμακα μαθαίνουν να γράφουν οι άνθρωποι και αυτά τα φάρμακα είναι στανταρ. Δεν είναι αλχημιστές να σου φτιάξουν το μαγικό πιοτό που θα σε κάνει όπως εσύ θες. Αν δεν στο γραφε αυτός το Abilify θα στο έγραφε κάποιος άλλος, γιατί αυτά είναι τα στανταρ φάρμακα που δοκιμάζονται. Δεν είναι μάγοι ούτε θαυματοποιοί. Αν δεν σου κάνει αυτό δοκιμάζεις άλλο. Ούτε σε κατέστρεψε κανένας ούτε τίποτα τέτοιο. Θέλει προσπάθεια!

----------


## afrula

petran σευχαριστω .Εχεις απολυτο δικιο!!Τωρα επεστρεψα απο το γιατρο και μου εδωσε geodon.Διαβασα λιγο τις παρενεργειες και λεει για τικ και ζαλη.Αλλα θα το παρω και αυτο .Τι να κανω?Θελει πολλη προσπαθεια .Μακαρι να εχω ανοχη σε αυτο.:)

----------


## claire

μη διαβάζεις τις παρενέργειες!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

αφρο υπομονη κοπελα μου!:)

----------


## afrula

υπομονη θα κανω αυτο μου μενει.Τουλαχιστον ζηστε εσεις για μενα δε πειραζει.Το χει παει κανεις σας το geodon?καμια παρενεργεια ειχε?Εχει κανεις εμπειρια απο αυτο?

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> υπομονη θα κανω αυτο μου μενει.Τουλαχιστον ζηστε εσεις για μενα δε πειραζει.Το χει παει κανεις σας το geodon?καμια παρενεργεια ειχε?Εχει κανεις εμπειρια απο αυτο?



afrula, κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν ακούς καθόλου. Πάλι τα ίδια λες \"ζήστε εσείς για μένα\" και ρωτάς για το φάρμακο πάλι. Δεν είπαμε ότι θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις κάποιους τρόπους σκέψης και συμπεριφοράς? Ε παρτο το φάρμακο και βλέπεις! Δηλαδή, σοβαρά, αν σου πει κάποιος \"afrula το geodon εμένα μου έκανε τα χειρότερα\" η \"Τα καλύτερα\" τι θα αλλάξει? Εκτός του ότι είναι διαφορετικά για τον καθένα αυτά τα φάρμακα, θα σε βοηθήσει να πάρεις μια τέτοια πληροφορία? Αφού θα το πάρεις έτσι και αλλιώς! Σε παρακολουθεί ψυχίατρος κλπ. Τι νόημα έχει να ανησυχείς από πριν? Προσπάθησε να επικεντρωθείς στο τώρα και σταμάτα να κολλάς και να ανησυχείς για το οτιδήποτε. Η να μεμψιμοιρείς \"κλαψ κλαψ τουλάχιστον περάστε εσείς καλά\" Εμείς θα περάσουμε καλά να είσαι σίγουρη γι αυτό, εσένα πως σε βοηθάει να ξέρεις κάτι τέτοιο? Δεν θα έπρεπε να προσπαθήσεις να περάσεις και εσύ καλά ανεξάρτητα από εμάς? Η τουλάχιστον προσπάθησε. 

Μου δίνεις την εντύπωση ότι έχεις βάλει \"φραγή εισερχομένων κλήσεων\" στο μυαλό σου προς οτιδήποτε δεν έχει σχέση με τα κολλήματα σου και τις ανησυχίες σου. Και ναι, δεν βοηθάει αυτό !

----------


## claire

Αφρούλα καλά σου τα λέει ο Πετράν. 
επίσης προσπάθησε να μείνεις για ένα διάστημα σταθερή στην αγωγή σου και μην διαβάζεις τις παρενέργειες, γιατί μετά ότι κι αν νιώθεις (πχ εναν πονοκέφαλο, ένα σπυράκι κτλ κτλ) θα το αποδίδεις εκεί, θα σε πιάνει πανικός και στο τέλος η κατάσταση θα γίνεται χειρότερη.

----------


## afrula

το πηρα το geodon .Μου εφερε υπνηλια τις 2 πρωτες μερες .Χτες δεν ειχα.Μακαρι να μην εχω και σημερα και να εξακολουθησει αυτο γιατι δε μπορω 10 η ωρα να πηγαινει και να μη μπορω να σηκωσω τα βλεφαρα μου.Ελπιζω σε κανα μηνα δυο να μη μεγαλωσει και η κοινωνικη φοβια παλι.Χτες πηγα ομονοια μονη μου ψιλοκοκκινισα και νευριασα αλλα τα καταφερα και πηγα στο ΗΟΝDOS οπως παλια.Βεβαια ενιωθα πολλα βλεμματα πανω μου και ενιωθα αμηχανα αλλα λεω σκασε και προχωρα!!:)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> 
> 
> αλλα λεω σκασε και προχωρα!!:)



αν μη τι αλλο εχεις χιουμορ....

:P

----------


## afrula

αν δεν ειχα και χιουμορ θα μουν στο Δαφνι!:D

----------


## krino

οποτε ολα μια χαρα.

----------


## afrula

Προς το παρον krino .Φοβαμαι λιγο το φαρμακο τι θα προκαλεσει οπως ειπα πριν, μετα απο 2 μηνες αλλα κατα ταλλα μια χαρα.

----------


## γιώτα2

Αφρούλα να σου πω κάτι;μετά απο μια δεκαετία σταμάτα- ξεκίνα με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, είπα ως εδώ δεν πάει άλλο γιατί τον τελευταίο χρόνο είχα φτάσει να παίρνω τριπλάσιες δόσεις.Σταματώντας τα ρημάδια, δεν πέρασαν δυο μήνες που μου ήλθε κεραμίδα στο κεφάλι απο το πουθενά με το θέμα της υγείας μου.Με αυτά που πέρασα θα έπρεπε να είχα καταφύγει πάλι στα γνωστά γιατί πέρα απο τον σωματικό πόνο υπήρξε και ο ψυχικός και ο θυμός και τα γιατί.Πιστεύω όμως ότι πήρα με αυτή την περιπέτεια και ενα καλό μάθημα ζωής.Εχω ενα πρόβλημα πια στην καμπούρα μου και θα πρέπει να το αποδεχτώ αν θέλω να συνεχίσω.Ειλικρινά εκτιμώ την ζωή πολύ περισσότερο απο πριν και τις λίγες έστω χαρές που μπορεί να πάρω.Σήμερα σκεφτόμουν αν πρέπει να ευχαριστώ την τύχη μου που δεν είναι τα πράγματα ακόμη χειρότερα...
Γι αυτό πάρε το χάπι σου και μην σκέφτεσαι τι μπορεί να σου προκαλέσει...αυτός ο Χόντος τελικά έχει \"συμβάλλει\" σε πολλές απο εμάς σαν αντικαταθλιπτικό...........και ενα βασικό βρε Αφρούλα, μαθαίνω να λέω ΟΧΙ και να ακούω τα ΘΕΛΩ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## afrula

τι εννοεις?Να μη με νοιαζει ο κοσμος τι λεει και τι κανει???Γιωτα?

----------


## afrula

Εγω για καφε πηγα μονη μου .Δεν ψωνιζω αν δε χασω 7 με 8 κιλα.......δυστυχως με τη περιπετεια που ειχα το καλοκαιρι και με τις εναλλαγες φαρμακων πηρα 10 κιλα.Σε κανα διμηνο θα ψωνισω και στεναχωριεμαι αλλα δε πειραζει ροδα ειναι και γυριζει θα ξαναπαω 74 και 70 και θα σταματησω εκει αντε 69.Κανω διατροφη και σε 15 μερες εχω χασει 4 κιλα.Κατι ειναι κι αυτο.:(

----------


## γιώτα2

Εννοώ να μην αγχώνεσαι προκαταβολικά τι θα προκαλέσει το φάρμακο.Αν μπορείς και κοντρολάρεις και την γνώμη του κόσμου μια χαρά..Αφρούλα το καλύτερο φάρμακο είναι να εκτίθεσαι σε συτό που φοβάσαι....μιλάω απο προσωπική εμπειρία ....
Ολοι όσοι πήραμε αγωγή παχύναμε Αφρούλα......και απο ότι λες έχασες 4 κιλά σε 15 μέρες το θεωρείς λίγο;

----------


## afrula

οχι βεβαια αλλα θελει πολυ προσπαθεια Γιωτα μου και σταναχωριεμαι...

----------


## afrula

Παιδια εδω ειμαι παλι .Καταλαβα οτι ο πολυς κοσμος δεν ειναι για μενα.ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΜΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ.Αντεξα περιπου μια ωρα μονο .Ειχα βγει με το αγορι μου για καφε και σε καθε βλεμμα η χαζη ημουν ταραγμενη.Γιατι αυτο απο τις ιδεες ε?:(

----------


## γιώτα2

Αφρούλα ισως -έχεις γράψει αλλά δεν θυμάμαι - η σχέσης σας είναι καλή; σε στηρίζει; και αν ναι αυτό δεν σε βοηθάει; δεν σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι καλά όταν είστε έξω μαζί;ξέρεις σκέφτομαι πως αν είσαι καλά με έναν άνθρωπο, αισθάνεσαι σιγουριά όταν είσαι μαζί του...όταν την εκπέμπει βέβαια, γιατί έχουμε και το αντίθετο................

----------


## afrula

οχι τα ξερει ολα και με υπερστηριζει κιολας.Δικο μου ειναι το προβλημα.....δυστυχως .....:(

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> οχι τα ξερει ολα και με υπερστηριζει κιολας.Δικο μου ειναι το προβλημα.....δυστυχως .....:(



Πρέπει να κάνεις θεραπεία να βάλει ο ψυχολόγος να σε κοιτάνε 2 μετά 4 μετά 8 μετά 10 άτομα επίμονα (!) χωρίς να λένε τίποτα ενώ ταυτόχρονα προσπαθείς να κάνεις αναπνοή και χαλάρωση και ταυτόχρονα λες τις εμπειρίες σου ( και να σε εμποδίζει να δεις καθρέφτη.)


Φαντάζεσαι? Σκληρή θεραπεία αλλά καλλή :P (εχμ και ακριβή αν πρέπει να πληρώσει τόσα άτομα :P)


Αφρούλα όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουν τέτοιες αβεβαιότητες κατα καιρούς. Οι σκέψεις δηλαδή αυτές \"γιατί με κοιτάει αυτός τώρα\" και \"λες να έχει κάτι το πρόσωπο μου\" κλπ είναι φυσιολογικές σε όλο τον πληθυσμό. Το πρόβλημα σε σένα δεν είναι στις σκέψεις αλλά στις υπερβολικές αντιδράσεις που σου έχουν γίνει συνήθεια σε αυτές τις σκέψεις. Κάτι που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να τις αυξάνει αφού σε εγκλωβίζει σε κύκλους αβεβαιότητας. Μπορείς να βγεις από αυτούς τους κύκλους με μια αρκετά εντατική και κατάλληλη ψυχοθεραπεία από έναν πολύ έμπειρο ψυχολόγο που να έχει και εμπειρία με το δυσμωρφικό τύπο του OCD που έχεις. Πιστεύω ότι όλο και κάποιος στην Αθήνα θα έχει τέτοια εμπειρία. Κρίμα που δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα (από όσο ξέρω) κάποια κλινική άγχους η OCD όπως στο εξωτερικό που (μάλλον αν έχεις λεφτά) μπαίνεις μέσα για λίγο καιρό και βγαίνεις άλλος άνθρωπος (λόγω της εντατικής και συστηματικής καθημερινής θεραπείας που σου κάνουνε.)

----------


## afrula

o ψυχολογος μου δε κανει τιποτα απο αυτα.Του λεω τις ιδεες και μετα μου λεει αλλο.

----------


## krino

εχεις σκεφτει μηπως πρεπει να κανεις αλλαγη ψυχολογου?

----------


## afrula

βρε krino ειναι καθηγητης και ειναι ο καλυτερος απανω σε εμμονες.Που να βρω αλλον?.Θα του μιλησω για τις τεχνικες του, τη Τεταρτη εχω ραντεβου.

----------


## krino

εγω αυτο που γνωριζω,
ειναι οτι οταν εχουμε καποιο ειδικο και δεν εχουμε αποτελεσματα (μετα απο ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα)
υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μην εχουμε το αναγκαιο κλικ με τον συγκεκριμενο ανθρωπο.
Τωρα δεν εχω κατι να αντιπροτεινω, απλα με βαση το παραπανω λεω τις σκεψεις μου.

----------


## afrula

Ξεχασα να παρω τα χτεσινα χαπια και τα πρωινα και ζαλιζομαι παρα πολυ και εχω εντονους πονοκεφαλους .Ζαλιζομουν ομως και πριν, μαλλον απο το GEODON εχω 15 μερες που το παιρνω.Αν ξεχασουμε δυο δοσεις εχουμε στερητικα??Το χετε παρατηρησει?

----------


## afrula

ο ψυχολογος ειναι πολυ καλος .Μετεπειτα θα αρχσει την εκθεση στις ιδεες γιατι τωρα ειμαι ευαλωτη.:(

----------


## afrula

με το geodon ζαλιζομαι πολυ και αισθανομαι οτι ειμαι στο κοσμο μου.Το παιρνω 15 με 20 μερες.Μεχρι να το συνηθεισω ειναι η θα τις εχω αυτες τις παρενεργειες?Εχει κανεις εμπειρια με το geodon?:mad:

----------


## krino

συγνωμη βρε αφρουλα γιατι δεν θελω να δημιουργουνται εντυπωσεις,
σε εχω μειωσει ποτε?

----------


## afrula

Οχι βεβαια ,απλως ειχαμε διαφορετικες αποψεις 
σε διαφορα θεματα ειδικα στη θρησκεια!:)
Γιατι εγινε κατι η θες να με μειωσεις τωρα?δεν καταλαβα....

----------


## krino

οχι βρε γιατι να σε μειωσω?
Αντιθετα ξερεις οτι αν μπορουσα να βοηθησω σε κατι παραπανω θα το εκανα.....
Απλα ειχαμε μια διαφωνια με καποιο κοσμο.
Χαιρομαι γιατι επιβεβαιωσες αυτο που ηξερα.

Ε τωρα για τις θρησκειες,
τα εχουμε πει αυτα.
Οτι πιστευει ο καθενας ειναι δικο του θεμα.

----------


## afrula

Ειχα διαισθηση οτι κατι ειπωθηκε και το βρηκα οκ.Ολα οκ.

----------


## afrula

τελικα ουτε το geodon μου κανει.Κοιμαμαι ορθια .Θα του πω να μου δωσει seroquel αυτο που επαιρνα.ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!ΑΛΛΑΖΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ.ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΦΟΒΕΡΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ!!!Δε μπορω αλλο...........δεν αντεχω γαμωτο.........:(:(:(

----------


## afrula

Kαλα δε μπορει να βρει ενα κωλοχαπο ο γιατρος??Δεν αντεχω αλλο!!!!!!Το κοψα μονη μου.Καλυτερα ψυχαναγκασμοι και ιδεες παρα να μαι φυτο!!!!!!:mad: Τα σπασα ολα δεν αντεχω πια...............χανω τα νιατα μου.........................

----------


## afrula

τελικα τα ψυχολογικα δε θεραπευονται ποτε!!!!Ειναι καταρα και περναει η ζωη σου και χανεται εξαιτιας αυτων.Ειχα 2 μηνες που ειχαν εξασθενησει οι ιδεες αλλα εδω και 3 μερες γινεται το σωσε!!!!Ειμαι αναπηρη πλεον μακαρι να χα καρκινο!!!!!!!!!!!:(

----------


## keep_walking

Παιρνεις φαρμακα αφρουλα ή ακολουθεις καποια θεραπευτικη διαδικασια αυτη την στιγμη?

----------


## afrula

και ψυχολογο και φαρμακα αλλα δε τα χει σταθεροποιησει.Αυριο θα παω στο γιατρο αλλα μεχρι αυριο δε ξερω τι θα γινει........προσπαθησα πολυ ειλικρινα πολυ αλλα δεν αντεχω αλλο!!!!!!!!!με τιποτα.καλυτερη η κολαση !!!!!

----------


## afrula

θελω να αυτοκτονησω με ολη μου τη ψυχη........δεν παει αλλο.

----------


## krino

ηρεμησε αφρουλα............

----------


## afrula

δε μπορω με τιποτα....δυστυχως........

----------


## krino

το φανταζομαι, δεν λεω οτι δεν ειναι δυσκολα.

Φαινεται οτι κατι σε οσα κανεις απο γιατρους - φαρμακα,
δεν σου ταιριαζει.
ΚΑνε κατι για αυτο.

----------


## afrula

δε μπορω ειναι η πρωτη φορα που νιωθω ετσι.Θελω να βγω εξω να αναπνευσω λιγο αλλα φοβαμαι δεν μπορω κανεναν πια.δεν αντεχω δε ξερω καλυτερα μη σας χαλαω τη διαθεση.Γεια σας........

----------


## RainAndWind

Τι μήνυμα πιστεύεις πως δίνεις στον εαυτό σου όταν λες \"καλύτερα να είχα καρκίνο,καλύτερα η κόλαση\"κλπ;Βάζεις τον εγκέφαλό σου σε mode πανικού.

Afrula,μη δίνεις τέτοια μηνύματα στο σώμα σου,γιατί κατόπιν εκείνο αντιδρά στα σινιάλα που δέχεται και παίζει τα δικά του παιχνίδια.Εκπαιδεύσου στο να \"χαμηλώνεις\"την ένταση,όχι να την τροφοδοτείς.

----------


## krino

δεν νομιζω οτι η αφρουλα ειναι σε θεση να εκπαιδευσει μονη της τιποτα.
Χρειαζεται απλα την στηριξη που της λειπει.
Τωρα το ποια ειναι αυτη, αυτο θα ξερει η ιδια καλυτερα απο τον καθενα.

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Τι μήνυμα πιστεύεις πως δίνεις στον εαυτό σου όταν λες \"καλύτερα να είχα καρκίνο,καλύτερα η κόλαση\"κλπ;Βάζεις τον εγκέφαλό σου σε mode πανικο


Δεν τα βαζεις Rain μονα τους μπαινουν.
Και δω δεν αναλυεται τιποτα με λογικη, γιατι ειναι ψυχο- λογικη-κατασταση

----------


## RainAndWind

Μπορείς και να μου τα πεις με δικά σου λόγια soft,δε θα παρεξηγήσω,λολ.
Και φυσικά δεν εννοούσα κρίνο να το κάνει μόνη της,έγραψα κάτι τέτοιο;Το σίγουρο είναι πως σκέψεις καταστροφολογικές δε βοηθάνε,άρα με κάποιον τρόπο θα χρειαστεί να καταπολεμηθούν.Μπορεί να μη γίνει σήμερα,αλλά σιγά σιγά μπορεί να γίνει.Πάντως θα χρειαστεί και η συμμετοχή της afrulas,ο κάθε ειδικός δεν είναι θαυματοποιός για να το κάνει μόνος του,ε;

----------


## krino

χρειαζεται συμμετοχη της αφρουλας και καταλληλο περιβαλλον για να μπορεσει να μπει σε μια σειρα.
Δεν γνωριζω τι απο τα δυο υπαρχει και σε πιο βαθμο,
παντως ειναι εξισου σημαντικα.

Ο καθε ειδικος δεν ειναι θαυματοποιος, αλλα και ο καθε ψυχικα νοσουντας,
χρειαζεται ειδικη υποστηριξη αλλιως δεν μπορει να τα κανει ολα μονος του ε?

----------


## RainAndWind

Με βρίσκεις σύμφωνη.Και φυσικά,της εύχομαι να γίνει το συντομότερο,για να ανακουφιστεί συναισθηματικά και να βρει τους τρόπους να ζει όπως αυτή επιθυμεί.:)

----------


## soft

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Μπορείς και να μου τα πεις με δικά σου λόγια soft,δε θα παρεξηγήσω,λολ.


Με απλα λογια Rain οταν εισαι σε μια κριση,δεν υπαρχει λογικη,για λογικες σκεψεις
Δεν ειπα κατι αλλο
Και δεν εκανα quote για παρεξηγηση,αλλα απλα ειπα την αποψη μου πανω σε αυτο που διαβασα λολ :)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Με βρίσκεις σύμφωνη.Και φυσικά,της εύχομαι να γίνει το συντομότερο,για να ανακουφιστεί συναισθηματικά και να βρει τους τρόπους να ζει όπως αυτή επιθυμεί.:)


οκ απλα στο αρχικο σου μυνημα,
που αρχισε αυτο που λεμε τωρα βρισκεται μια αντιφαση,
και αυτο ηθελα να επισημανω.

Η αφρουλα πιστευω οτι εχει φτασει πια στο οριο της,
με κεντρο παντα το τι μπορει να κανει μονη της.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> τελικα τα ψυχολογικα δε θεραπευονται ποτε!!!!Ειναι καταρα και περναει η ζωη σου και χανεται εξαιτιας αυτων.Ειχα 2 μηνες που ειχαν εξασθενησει οι ιδεες αλλα εδω και 3 μερες γινεται το σωσε!!!!Ειμαι αναπηρη πλεον μακαρι να χα καρκινο!!!!!!!!!!!:(


Αφρούλα μου,μήπως η αιτία της σημερινής ψυχολογίας σου είναι αυτή?




> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Kαλα δε μπορει να βρει ενα κωλοχαπο ο γιατρος??Δεν αντεχω αλλο!!!!!!Το κοψα μονη μου.Καλυτερα ψυχαναγκασμοι και ιδεες παρα να μαι φυτο!!!!!!:mad: Τα σπασα ολα δεν αντεχω πια...............χανω τα νιατα μου.........................


μνμ που έγραψες πριν 6 μέρες.τα έκοψες τελικά μόνη σου τα φάρμακα?το συζήτησες με το γιατρό σου?

Πάντως επειδή διάβασα ότι είσαι πολύ απελπισμένη,αυτό που έχω να σου πω είναι το οτι νιώθεις σήμερα είναι ένα σημερινό συναίσθημα,δεν είναι η αλήθεια.Πριν 10 μέρες αισθανόσουν αλλιώς και αύριο μπορεί αλλιώς και ούτο καθεξής.

Υπομονή και σκέψου ότι θα περάσει κι αυτό.

Κ πάνω απ\'όλα φρόντισε για τη θεραπεία σου...εκεί είναι η λύση.
εύχομαι να ηρέμησες...

----------


## claire

βρε συ αφρούλα κόβεις τα φάρμακα μόνη σου γιατί δεν αντέχεις τις παρενέργειες και λες καλύτερα με τους ψυχαναγκασμούς παρά φυτό, και όταν γυρίζουν οι ψυχαναγκασμοί λες καλύτερα να είχα καρκίνο παρά αυτούς.
μήπως να μείνεις στην αγωγή σου πιο σταθερά και να υπομέινεις για ένα διάστημα τις παρενέργειες? συνήθως μετά από ένα διάστημα υποχωρούν ή γίνονται πιο υποφερτές.

----------


## afrula

Arsi ευχαριστω.Σημερα ειμαι χαλια παλι πηγα να κανω αποπειρα χθες αλλα δεν ειχα τη δυναμη γιατι αγαπαω το Θεο και εχω απομακρυνθει πολυ απο αυτον ,δυστυχως.Σημερα πηγα στο γιατρο μου ειπε οτι οδηγουμαι προς ψυχωση και μου εδωσε τρια geodon των 60 και 2 akineton .Εγω φοβαμαι στην αγωγη αυτη αλλα δε μου βαλε κανενα αντικαταθλιπτικο.Μαλλον για αρχη ,αλλα και για ιδεες δεν εβαλε τιποτα επιπλεον.Σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον αλλα τα ιδια μαυρα χαλια αισθανομαι .Μακαρι καποτε να ισορροπησω αλλα ειναι πολυ μακρια και γερασα πλεον 26 και μισο χρονων!!Τα νιατα μου τα φαγε η αρρωστεια.......:(

----------


## afrula

ευχαριστω soft και βροχουλα αλλα ακομα ειμαι στην αρχη.........Μακαρι να αλλαξει καποτε η κατασταση !!Δε μπορω ουτε να κοιμηθω γιατι σκεφτομαι συνεχεια πως με βλεπει ο κοσμος και τι λεει για μενα αλλα μονο για εμφανιση.Αυτο δεν ειναι αρρωστεια???Δεν ειναι ρηχο,χαζο και απαισιο?Ειμαι εξυπνη και με κανει ηλιθια!!!!!!!!

----------


## PETRAN

Τι διάγνωση σου έχει κάνει αυτός ο γιατρός αν επιτρέπεται αφρούλα?

----------


## Arsi

Κάνε λίγη ακόμη υπομονή αφρούλα ώσπου να σταθεροποιηθεί η αγωγή.Είναι πολύ νωρίς,σήμερα πήγες στο γιατρό.
Προσπάθησε να είσαι συνεπής στη θεραπεία και κάνε υπομονή ώσπου να δράσουν τα φάρμακα.

----------


## elis

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Σημερα πηγα στο γιατρο μου ειπε οτι οδηγουμαι προς ψυχωση και μου εδωσε τρια geodon των 60 και 2 akineton .Εγω φοβαμαι στην αγωγη αυτη αλλα δε μου βαλε κανενα αντικαταθλιπτικο.


το ακινετον τι στο γραψε το ταβορ ειναι για το geodon τοgeodon αυξανει την σερετονινη και ετσι μειωνεται η ντοπαμινη γι αυτο ισωσ δε σου γραψε αντικαταθλιπτικο

----------


## afrula

το ακινετον το γραψε γιατι λεει εχει παρενεργειες οπως ακαθησια.ΨΥΧΩΣΙΚΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ PETRAN ηταν η διαγνωση.

----------


## elis

εμενα ο δικοσ μου γιατροσ για τισ παρενεργειεσ μου γραψε το ταβορ το ακινετον κανει για το abilify το risperdal

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> το ακινετον το γραψε γιατι λεει εχει παρενεργειες οπως ακαθησια.ΨΥΧΩΣΙΚΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΜΟΥΣ PETRAN ηταν η διαγνωση.



Χμμ δεν θέλω να το παίξω γιατρός αφρούλα αλλά μου φαίνεται πως έχεις ένα είδος OCD που λέγεται \"Δυσμορφική Διαταραχή Σώματος\".


http://www.myself.gr/Article/Body-dysmorphic-disorder/91-5639.html


Στις μισές και πλεον περιπτώσεις κάνει και ψευδαισθήσεις γι αυτό και πολλές φορές (δυστυχώς συνήθως δεν έχουν και μεγάλη εμπειρία με νευρώσεις και την αντιμετώπιση τους αφού στην ειδικότητα τους βλέπουν κυρίως ψυχώσεις και διπολική) οι γιατροί την μπερδεύουν με κάποιου είδους ψύχωσης . Ενημέρωσε τον γιατρό σου γι αυτό γιατί η αγωγή για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δεν είναι αντιψυχωτικά, είναι μεγάλες δώσεις αντικαταθλιπτικών με κάποια υποστήριξη από αντιψυχωτικά ενώ η εκτενέστατη ΓΣΘ είναι απαραίτητη! Μου φαίνεται πως αυτός νομίζει ότι έχεις κάτι σαν ελαφριά παρανοική σχιζοφρένεια!

----------


## afrula

Πετραν δε ξερω να σου πω την αληθεια και εγω πιστευω αυτο που ειπες αλλα του τα χω πει δε θα μου το ελεγε???Ειναι και καθηγητης του Αιγινητειου τι να πω!!!!!!Μου κανε εντυπωση που εκοψε το effexor ομως!!Δε πρεπει να εχω ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο η για τις ιδεες????Η μηπως μου το βαλε για να χαλαρωσω τωρα??Τη Πεμπτη θα τον παρω τηλ.και θα τον ρωτησω.

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> Πετραν δε ξερω να σου πω την αληθεια και εγω πιστευω αυτο που ειπες αλλα του τα χω πει δε θα μου το ελεγε???Ειναι και καθηγητης του Αιγινητειου τι να πω!!!!!!Μου κανε εντυπωση που εκοψε το effexor ομως!!Δε πρεπει να εχω ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο η για τις ιδεες????Η μηπως μου το βαλε για να χαλαρωσω τωρα??Τη Πεμπτη θα τον παρω τηλ.και θα τον ρωτησω.




 *To μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. Απαγορεύονται τα σχόλια που μοιάζουν με online διαγνώσεις.*

----------


## Χάιντι

Επίσης έχω να πω ότι μια φίλη μου που πέθανε η μαμά της και είχε το φυσιολογικό πένθος μετά από ένα θάνατο είχε πάει και την είχαν διαγνώση ότι έχει ψύχωση και ότι δεν θα γίνει ποτέ καλά αλλά τελικά η κοπέλα τώρα είναι μια χαρά και δεν έχει τίποτα!

----------


## afrula

και εγω συμφωνω μονο αντιψυχωσικο??Θα βοηθησει στις ιδεες??στις εμμονες?Εχω αρχισει γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια μια φορα την εβδομαδα αλλα του λεω να λειτουργω για να βγω λιγακι εξω με το να με νοιαζει μονο οπως βλεπω εγω τον ευατο μου στο καθρεπτη και να μη με νοιαζει πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι και μου λεει οχι γιατι ειναι αλλη μια ιδεα!!!Ακου εκει.Μα θα με βοηθησει.Η ειμαι λαθος?Τι με συμβουλευεις?

----------


## afrula

μακαρι janet μου μακαρι!!ας ειναι καλα η κοπελα και να χαρει τη ζωη που δε ζω εγω και δε απολαμβανω που τη θελω ρε γαμωτο!!!!!εδω κλαιω δυστυχως......

----------


## γιώτα2

Απο καθηγητή και εγώ είχα άσχημη εμπειρία πριν 15 χρόνια.....Διέγνωσε όγκο στο κεφάλι και είχα θυρεοειδίτιδα και πέρασαν μήνες για να πιστέψω ότι τελικά έκανε λάθος.Μήπως να κοιτάμε και γιατρούς που έχουν περισσότερη όρεξη για δουλειά;

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by afrula_
> και εγω συμφωνω μονο αντιψυχωσικο??Θα βοηθησει στις ιδεες??στις εμμονες?Εχω αρχισει γνωσιακη ψυχοθεραπεια μια φορα την εβδομαδα αλλα του λεω να λειτουργω για να βγω λιγακι εξω με το να με νοιαζει μονο οπως βλεπω εγω τον ευατο μου στο καθρεπτη και να μη με νοιαζει πως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι και μου λεει οχι γιατι ειναι αλλη μια ιδεα!!!Ακου εκει.Μα θα με βοηθησει.Η ειμαι λαθος?Τι με συμβουλευεις?




 *To μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. Απαγορεύονται τα σχόλια που μοιάζουν με online διαγνώσεις.* 

Τώρα για την ΓΣΘ εντάξει οκ ακούγεται αλλά προφανώς το να σου πει ότι είναι μόνο \"μια ιδέα\" δεν φτάνει από μόνο του. Θέλει πολλή έντονη δουλειά, να σε βάζει μπροστά από καθρέφτες να λες τα χειρότερα λόγια για την εξωτερική σου εμφάνιση κάποιες ώρες κάθε μέρα, να σου λέει \"είσαι άσχημη\" και να σε εμποδίζει να κοιταχτείς στον καθρέφτη, να βγείτε μαζί έξω σταδιακά σε όλο και πιο πολύ κόσμο τέτοια πράγματα. Παράλληλα θέλει όχι μόνο να σου λέει ότι είναι ιδέες (χαίρω πολύ!) θέλει και να σε κάνει εσύ η ίδια να τις αντιλαμβάνεσαι και να τις ερμηνέυειες αλλιώς. Δεν ξέρω το κατα πόσο τα κάνει αυτά αλλά αυτή είναι κανονικά η ΓΣΘ για την περίπτωση σου και πρέπει να είναι πολύωρη και εντατική (αρκετές ώρες την ημέρα εντατικές ασκήσεις και τεχνικές). Κανονικά θα έχει και πολύ έντονο άγχος στην αρχή αλλά είναι ο μόνος δρόμος να ξεπεράσεις αυτό που έχεις.

----------


## krino

ετσι οπως παμε σε λιγο θα ειμαστε τσικ 2 τσικ...

:cool:

----------


## PETRAN

Αυτό τους πείραξε...





l.o.l

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Αυτό τους πείραξε...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l.o.l



ντε πουαν.....
:cool:

----------


## Freak_in

*το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. 
Σε περίπτωση που συνεχιστεί η δημιουργία νεών προφίλ από το συγκεκριμένο πρόσωπο, οι συκοφαντικές δυσφημίσεις και οι προσβολές προς την προσωπικότητα διαχειριστών και μελών του φόρουμ, ενημερώνω πως θα απευθυνθω στη δίωξη ηλεκτρονικού εγκλήματος και θα προχωρήσω σε μήνυση, ασκώντας κάθε νόμιμο δικαίωμα.

ΝίκοςD.*

----------


## afrula

τι εγινε και σβηστηκαν τα μηνυματα??

----------


## krino

εχουμε προσωρινα ανακαταξεις...

:)

----------


## Michaelgr

Γεια σας είμαι νέςο στο φορουμ και θα ήθελα να πω κάτι στην αφρούλα...Θεωρώ αφρούλασ οτι δεν μπορείς να ξεπεράσεις τις εμμονές σου διότι οτιδήποτε σου έρχεται στο μυαλό το ψάχνεις στο ίντερνετ με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπεις διάφορα και να σκέφτσαι αν συμβαίνει και σε εμένα αυτό και μπαίνεις μετά σε μια διαδικασία σκέψης στο λέω γιατί και εγω πέρισυ νόμιζα οτι είχα μια αρρώστια και πργμτικά τα είχα χάσει και εψαχνα στο ιντερνετ και έβρισκα διάφορα και αγχονόμουν και φοβόμουν περισσότερο ως που πη΄γα διακοπε΄ς ένα μήνα στο χωριό μου χωρίς ίντερνετ και έγινα απολύτως καλά!μου έφυγε τελείως η ιδέα!

----------


## γιώτα2

Αυτό το κάνουμε πολλοί δεν νομίζω ότι είναι έστι τα πράγματα.

----------


## Michaelgr

Nαι αλλα όμως άλλους του επηρεάζει άλλους οχι δεν είμαστε όλοι το ίδιο

----------


## krino

Michaelgr


κανε ενα κοπο να διαβασεις τις 45 σελιδες εδω....
θα δεις οτι εχει πολυ πραγμα.

----------


## GrigoriA

Γειά σας είμαι καινούργια στο φόρουμ..Αφρούλα σε καταννοώ απόλυτα...έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα..κάποιοι άλλοι μπορεί να μη το βλέπουν σοβαρό και το θεωρούν γελοίο αλλά εγώ πραγματικά ΥΠΟΦΈΡΩ εδώ και τρία χρόνια έχω μειώσει δραματικά τις εξόδους μου και σε όλους λέω ότι δεν έχω λεφτά μα δεν είναι έτσι...αισθάνομαι πως θα βγώ έξω και θα με κοιτάνε όλοι στη μύτη μου γιατί είναι μεγάλη από μπροστά είναι μια χαρά απ'ότι λένε αλλά προφίλ τέρας..αν είχα την δυνατότητα θα έκανα πλαστική κι αυτό με τρελαίνει που δεν μπορώ να κάνω...ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ...παρ'όλο που είμαι μ ενα παιδί εδώ και δύο χρόνια και κατακτήσεις είχα,αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι νιώθω εγώ απαίσια με τον εαυτό μου και έχω νευρα και συμπεριφερομαι παραλογα κλαιω με το παραμικρο μαλωνω με ολους..ειναι συσκολη κατασταση..γιατι νιωθω οτι δεν ειμαι φυσιολογικη....μακάρι να είχα τα λεφτά να κάνω αυτή την κωλοπλαστική να ανέβει λίγο η αυτοπεποιθησή μου γιατί έχω γίνει τόσο κομπλεξικιά που σε λίγο θα χάσω τον άντρα της ζωής μου....

----------

